# Gucci Vintage Information Thread



## papertiger

I thought Gucci sub-forum should have an information thread here for people seeking knowledge on their own vintage bags and for experts to link in response for questions that appear over and over again.

All  questions concerning authenticity should be posted in the 'Authenticate This Gucci'


----------



## papertiger

*Vintage names *

Most vintage bags do not have names only model numbers

Some vintage bags do have names such as:

The Jackie or Bouvier, named after Jackie Bouvier/Kennedy/Onassis 

The Bardot named after the French actress Brigitte Bardot 

The Britt named after the Swedish actress Britt Ekland 

There was also a Gucci Kelly style named after Grace Kelly (even though the Kelly is more associated with Hermes) which meant a box shape with single top handle and a staple for Gucci and could be made to order.

Grace Kelly also inspired the original Flora pattern and it was made especially for her in the 1966. 40 years later the print inspired the 2006 S/S collection. 

All of the ladies who inspired these bags were regular customers of Gucci long before the bags were made.


----------



## papertiger

*The Gucci Accessory Collection* was created in the late 1970s and early 1980s and was under control of Gucci's Perfume division. Although it was supposed to only cover key-rings and cosmetic bags etc many coated canvas handbags were also produced.


----------



## iadmireyoo

thanks for educating me . gotta know what im talking about when answering somone lol.


----------



## papertiger

:kiss: 

Thank you *iadmireyoo *. Please feel free to add any general/specific vintage info as you find or remember.

*Thas goes for everyone of course, please feel chime in any-time with any snippet of info that you think could help others.*

...and of course if there is a question that specifically concerns vintage maybe someone can help you through asking this thread.


----------



## andic2010

Thanks for the interesting information.

Andi


----------



## papertiger

*10 frequently asked vintage (and pre-loved) questions regarding repair.*

Gucci are usually able to repair/restore vintage bags so long as they think an outcome can be achieved to the high standard that Gucci deem befitting to any Gucci product. 

*1.Where shall I take it?*

1. Take/send to your nearest Gucci Customer Services. Be specific but realistic about what you want done to the bag.

*2. Will it cost?*

2. Some people have been charged an appraisal fee but others like myself have been informed of the estimate for repair/cleaning upon inspection. 

*3. How long will it take?*

3. The bag/item may take months and months to get back, so be prepared to wait. Gucci may have to find the right type or colour of leather. Gucci will call you when it's ready or if for any reason they could not carry out the work after all. 

*4. Can Gucci do something that was not on the original design like change the type of leather of the strap?
*
4. NO. Gucci will stay true to the original design aesthetic. If you ask for something different your item will come back untouched.

*5. Can Gucci restore labels and tags?*

5. No. If someone tampered with a label added a stamped sale sign or punched a hole Gucci will not change it. 

*6.Will Gucci put a new leather/canvas strap on my belt as I only have a buckle?*

6. No. Gucci need the leather strap to id the model number, date designed and leather type.

*7. My bag/item was badly repaired by a non-Gucci repairer, will Gucci still take it?*

7. No. Gucci will not touch a Gucci product that has at sometime been repaired somewhere else. 

*8. Will Gucci clean the inside of my bag?*

8. No Gucci will only clean the outside of bags.

*9. Can Gucci repair the inside of my canvas bag - it's flaking and the colour is comming off on everything in my bag.*

9. No. This is a common problem in GAL bags and some canvas and leather trimmed 1980s vintage travel bags Gucci can do nothing about this, best to line the bag with protective acid-free tissue paper or tale or scrub/brush as much flakey top stuff off as poss to prevent further damage. 

*10. Can Gucci replace or hardware? *

10. In some cases yes in others no. Usually no. It depends on the model of the item. They will never put a different piece of hardware that would do the 'job' but looks different to the original, however similar the new piece. If it a case of a standard piece like a popper,  they may be able so change it.


----------



## papertiger

*Gucci Plus manufactured in Mexico *

Paolo Gucci (grandson on GG) wanted to create more commercial products under his own name but was refused by other members of the family and was fired from the company. Alone, he set up manufacture in Mexico for bags called he called Gucci Plus. In 1987 he won a court case that allowed him to use the Gucci name on products he produced but had to be trademarked as recognisably different to those of the main Gucci. Paolo died in 1995. 

*Gucci Plus products are not recognised by Gucci as Gucci, and will not be repaired/cleaned/restored by Gucci after care.*

Gucci Plus products are one of those 'grey areas' in terms of authenticity, but always interesting in terms of history.


----------



## louislover260

Hello, I know I've posted this before, but here are some more detailed photos.  Can anyone tell me an approximate time period?  It has a serial number, I believe it's 10 digits long.

Also, should the back zipper have the gold zipper pull charm?


----------



## papertiger

*louislover260* ^

It's mid-late 1980s

It's a document holder. 

This model wouldn't have ever had a charm-pull


----------



## louislover260

Thanks papertiger

Is the back zipper pull correct though?  It just seems odd.


----------



## papertiger

louislover260 said:


> Thanks papertiger
> 
> Is the back zipper pull correct though?  It just seems odd.



What makes you doubt the zipper? If you want to post a close-up, that would be easier for me to judge but from this distance it looks appropriate for this model and the right colour.


----------



## JessieRose

It is authentic. I see the YKK zipper, it is a little odd looking (the zippers on many of the vintage pieces leave something to be desired, IMO) but it is correct. I own this exact model and love it! I use it as an oversized clutch and sometimes a document/portfolio holder.  If you still have doubts, you can always post pics, including the serial number and zipper, in the AT thread for PT and other vintage experts to look at. I have no doubt it is authentic, and in great condition!


----------



## JessieRose

Oh, and the zipper isn't gold on this piece.


----------



## louislover260

JessieRose, can you post photos of yours? I've only ever seen another one once, in the blue color!  I would have bought it, but it was in such rough shape. 

I have no doubt it's authentic, I had it authenticated on here back in 2009 when I got it, but like you said, zippers leave something to be desired. To me it's just so boring, I wasn't sure if it had been replaced somewhere along the way or not.


----------



## addicted

Oh great thread!!!!  I'm starting to LOVE the vintage pieces and this is a super informative thread!  Thanks for starting it PT.


----------



## JessieRose

Okay, this is a horrible/old pic I found on my computer. I would rather take the time to prop it and have it displayed better, but I am about to run out for a few hours..so here is the one I have! Forgive the background desk (I have one of those vintage desks where the middle pops open to a vanity, and it isn't closed..this picture is bad! Also, yours is in better condition than mine! The edges are really showing wear, it started when I had purchased it...and once it starts, it is impossible to stop! Everything else is mint..just the trim! It bothers me! I would have LOVED to have the blue!! It would go with my wardrobe better. This bag/portfolio holder is so LARGE in person! I love it..just wish it was in better shape! I do have some vintage pieces that are mint, unfortunately, this is not one of them! Here is the pic of the front and zipper!


----------



## papertiger

louislover260 said:


> JessieRose, can you post photos of yours? I've only ever seen another one once, in the blue color!  I would have bought it, but it was in such rough shape.
> 
> I have no doubt it's authentic, I had it authenticated on here back in 2009 when I got it, but like you said, zippers leave something to be desired. To me it's just so boring, I wasn't sure if it had been replaced somewhere along the way or not.



Well, it was more for going to work and travel, but as JR said of hers, it would make a wonderful and sophisticated large clutch.


----------



## papertiger

addicted said:


> Oh great thread!!!!  I'm starting to LOVE the vintage pieces and this is a super informative thread!  Thanks for starting it PT.



My pleasure *addicted*


----------



## louislover260

JR - thanks for posting! Mine shows minor wear at the top. Any recomendations for leather moisturizer? Is this something Gucci would fix? I also use mine for a clutch, I use it mostly for dinners and weddings. I love the leather lining, but my lining is rubbing at the top where the seam of the canvas stops. It's hard to explain. I love this bag though! How long have you had yours?


----------



## papertiger

louislover260 said:


> JR - thanks for posting!  Mine shows minor wear at the top.  Any recomendations for leather moisturizer?  Is this something Gucci would fix?   I also use mine for a clutch, I use it mostly for dinners and weddings.  I love the leather lining, but my lining is rubbing at the top wear the seam of the canvas stops.  It's hard to explain.  I love this bag though!  How long have you had yours?



Read #7 of this thread, looks like #7.9 applies to you.

I know it's great to chat but it's better to go here http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/gucci-chat-thread-round-2-a-593322-98.html for 1-2-1s.

Let's _try_ to keep this thread about vintage bags in general or queries about specifics - but once that questions answered best to move on or elsewhere .


----------



## louislover260

Thanks for the heads up Papertiger. 

However, #7.9 wouldn't apply to me since I'm not looking to have my lining replaced. Only the outter trim.

...I thought I was asking general/queries about specifics about this particular vintage bag.

However, I'll stop chatting about the vintage bags on this thread. Thanks!


----------



## papertiger

*Gucci Icons *

As we all know Gucci has lots of associated icons, but when did they start?


*Diamond print* from the 1930s 

*Bamboo* from the 1940s 

*Horse-bit* from the 1950s 

*Web-stripe *from the 1950s 

*GG logo* on hardware early-1960s 

* GG print* (developed from the diamond pattern) mid-1960s 

*Flora print* from the mid-1960s 

*The buckle*, *the shield, the knight in armour, the horse-shoe nail, the reef knot, that tassel *and *the marina chain* are also all Gucci icons.


----------



## xoxo1989

Hi I was just curious, I recently received a vintage gucci crossbody bag as a gift from a relative who purchased it most likely around the late 70's or during the 80's. It seems to have all the correct signs of a real gucci purse, the only thing I have noticed is the tab that's stamped in gold reading "gucci italy" doesn't have a serial number on the back...although this bag has been used often and kept in the back of my relatives closet, does it mean that it's fake? Any info would help! Thanks!


----------



## iadmireyoo

*PT* would you please add some information regarding serial numbers? like how some 70s vintage pieces DONT have serial numbers?


----------



## papertiger

Yup of course .

*Serial Numbers*

OK, it's a little complicated but here goes

On very early pieces there were* model numbers* - especially 'proper' handbags but by the mid 1960s not all handbags, even important handbags, had model numbers.

None of _my_ 1970s Gucci have serial numbers only the Gucci script

On my GAC (Gucci Accessory Collection 1979-83) has a serial number on the back of the leather tag in gold.

Anyone who has, please add to info 1983-87 as I have no bags from that era

Pre-Tom Ford 1990s handbags often have a one-line serial numbers there after there are two-line serial numbers on the tag.


----------



## papertiger

*Gucci Script *

Gucci nearly always writes Gucci somewhere on the item and usually in script (I use nearly always and usually in case there are exceptions but I have never seen any so far).

G.Gucci

Gucci

MADE IN ITALY
       BY
     Gucci


Gucci
ITALY


are all correct not only depending on what era but also which bag or item.


----------



## papertiger

*Early Model Numbers*

If there is a model number/ name in your Gucci, it is a very early example and it should read thus:

MOD. BREV N.75.123 

(this is obviously just an example)


----------



## papertiger

*Gucci Crest Charms*

The Gucci crest charm is a gold-coloured hanging charm on the inside of the bag and depicts the Gucci shopping knight

These charms are nearly always clipped to the back of the bag often with a matching plaque stamped with Gucci ITALY. They go right through the 1960s/70s and '80s but many models of bag do not have them. Not all bag that have the charm have the plaque and vice-versa. 

In the 1990s some bags have a round hanging zip-pull charm with interlocking Gs from a finer chain the Gs in a darker shade of gold than the background. 

If you get offered one of these offered alone as a charm or a key ring, it has been unclipped from inside a Gucci handbag. They never sold them separately.


----------



## papertiger

*Mid-1970s Made in Mexico*

Apart from the 'grey area' Gucci Plus bags there were other pseudo Gucci bags made in Mexico and sold at a completely non-authorised Gucci shop in Mexico city fooling even the usual international jet-setters of the period. These would of course be treated by Gucci as fakes.

'Made in Venezuela' shoes are all fake from the same period.


----------



## papertiger

*The GG logo print* dates from the 1969 on RTW and should be printed face-in and top-to-toe a bit like *69*


----------



## papertiger

Interesting to note that on Gucci.com it says the GG print started from mid-1960s but other sources say 1969 (which is def late '60s). Maybe Gucci developed the print in the mid-1960s but featured it extensively on items 1969. 

Anyone else clarify the date and it's usage please feel free


----------



## papertiger

*Up-date *

GAC (Gucci Accessories Collection) was available from *1979* until the late *1989/90* through dept stores and airports etc.  

After 1983 GAC used less hardware and other features to make the product lines more cost-effective.

Most of the bags from GAC used pigskin as leather trimming with it's familiar 'spots'. These were nearly always beige/ebony canvas, brown trim and with green/red web-stripe  details or navy GGs on the canvas with navy trim and navy/red details.  

Counterfeits mostly used cheap (cow) leather or even vinyl/plastic fro trim.


----------



## papertiger

papertiger said:


> Interesting to note that on Gucci.com it says the GG print started from mid-1960s but other sources say 1969 (which is def late '60s). Maybe Gucci developed the print in the mid-1960s but featured it extensively on items 1969.
> 
> Anyone else clarify the date and it's usage please feel free



*Update*

I found out as I suspected that even if the GG print was developed in the mid 1960s the print was promoted in 1969, including models dressed head to toe in clothes made from the GG-print as a gimmick.


----------



## akajulz

It's interesting that Gucci calls their coated canvas bags "GG plus" on their website currently.  I was looking at the Joy medium boston bag, and they used this verbage to describe it - beige/ebony GG plus with coral leather trim. 

I know the other GG plus handbags had the word "plus" in the pattern, and of course the current bags do not.  If Gucci didn't approve of the plus bags, it seems strange that they would now call the material GG plus.


----------



## papertiger

akajulz said:


> It's interesting that Gucci calls their coated canvas bags "GG plus" on their website currently.  I was looking at the Joy medium boston bag, and they used this verbage to describe it - beige/ebony GG plus with coral leather trim.
> 
> I know the other GG plus handbags had the word "plus" in the pattern, and of course the current bags do not.  If Gucci didn't approve of the plus bags, it seems strange that they would now call the material GG plus.



I know - I thought that was ironic too .

The Gucci Plus name was first offered to Paolo Gucci (one of GG's grandsons) as olive branch by the (parent) company but when he found out all designs had to be approved by the entire board (which included his father and uncle) he was upset and declined the offer. Maybe because of all the litigation against him using his own name he used the Gucci Plus. 

I wonder if Gucci using the Gucci Plus as a copyrighted material now is a way of 'owning' that name too. 

Not only did Paolo manufacture in Mexico but also Haiti. 

Honestly the Gucci history is a complicated one :girlwhack:


----------



## akajulz

" Honestly the Gucci history is a complicated one :girlwhack: "

No kidding- some of the vintage bags have almost no indication that they are made by Gucci, and then you see that they have been authenticated by a reputable source.  I think it's one of the most difficult handbag lines to detect the fakes from the authentics.

I am a novice, so maybe it's just me-but I have a much easier time with other manufacturers.

BTW-loving all of the Gucci history.  Hopefully it will help me sometime when I'm at a garage sale or thrift shop


----------



## papertiger

^ I hope it helps too. I have had to dig up some old old stuff and interview my mother and uncle for this thread too 

More complications:  Apparently there are *Gucci Plus from 1993* that were made to get Gucci out of debt. I just have to find out where these were made and which type of store they were sold - anyone with one of these _please_ let us know.


----------



## papertiger

*Bamboo Top Handles with shoulder straps *

The shoulder strap for this model was introduced in 1990

The mini BTH also originated from the same era


----------



## wittyj

papertiger said:


> *The Gucci Accessory Collection* was created in the late 1970s and early 1980s and was under control of Gucci's Perfume division. Although it was supposed to only cover key-rings and cosmetic bags etc many coated canvas handbags were also produced.



Thank you for the great information. My aunt is Gucci's faithful fan and owns many bags from Gucci Accessory Collection.  She takes good care of them just like her own children.   She recently gave one of her "babies" to me as a special gift.  I believe it is also called as "moon bag".  Here are some photos.


----------



## papertiger

Thank you *wittyj*


----------



## masavonlady

Hi everyone! I am new to this site. I am an avid thrift store hunter and Ebay buyer and seller. I found a purse today that I believe was one of the purses made in Mexico in the 80's. I have read a few comments here but am confused. Is this considered a "Real" or "authentic" Gucci or would it be considered a knock-off? This bag still has the gold sticker inside and has a gold rounded edge rectangular metal button inside with the name Gucci and under Made in Mexico. Etched beneath that is "Desde 1985". (At least I think that's the year. It's so small I am having trouble reading it even with a magnifying lens). I know Desde means since. I am planning on selling this and I do not want to misrepresent the bag if I list it as an "authentic" bag if it's not, Thanks for all your help!


----------



## papertiger

masavonlady said:


> Hi everyone! I am new to this site. I am an avid thrift store hunter and Ebay buyer and seller. I found a purse today that I believe was one of the purses made in Mexico in the 80's. I have read a few comments here but am confused. Is this considered a "Real" or "authentic" Gucci or would it be considered a knock-off? This bag still has the gold sticker inside and has a gold rounded edge rectangular metal button inside with the name Gucci and under Made in Mexico. Etched beneath that is "Desde 1985". (At least I think that's the year. It's so small I am having trouble reading it even with a magnifying lens). I know Desde means since. I am planning on selling this and I do not want to misrepresent the bag if I list it as an "authentic" bag if it's not, Thanks for all your help!



I applaud you for you wanting to be clear for your future possible buyer. This is the hardest question.

Gucci consider these bags inauthentic even though it was designed and made by a member of their family (on the side) who was working for Gucci at the time. Since it was designed and produced directly under a Gucci family member who designed and worked on many other Gucci bags, it is hard to define as a 'knock-off' either. 

I would merely state the facts as you have found. Often auction houses say 'label states...' to distance themselves from saying one way or another. Personally I would _not_ even mention the word 'authentic' although I have seen listings as 'authentic Made in Mexico Gucci' and similar.

As I have said before Gucci will not go any repair/cleaning on these bags.


----------



## masavonlady

Thanks so much for your response! The info helped very much. I will give potential buyers the most info I can and will let them decide. I guess my $5 deal paid off this time.


----------



## vintagevix

papertiger said:


> *Gucci Script *
> 
> Gucci nearly always writes Gucci somewhere on the item and usually in script (I use nearly always and usually in case there are exceptions but I have never seen any so far).
> 
> Gucci
> 
> MADE IN ITALY
> BY
> Gucci
> 
> 
> Gucci
> ITALY
> 
> 
> are all correct not only depending on what era but also which bag or item.



i just got a vintage gucci frame clutch with a "G" flap clasp. it's a gorgeous bag, and the seller described it as from the 1970s. it only has a gold "GUCCI" brass plate above the inside pocket though. have you ever seen an authentic vintage gucci bag from the 70s or 80s with just a "GUCCI" gold plate, without any serial #, "made in italy" imprint? 

thanks


----------



## papertiger

vintagevix said:


> i just got a vintage gucci frame clutch with a "G" flap clasp. it's a gorgeous bag, and the seller described it as from the 1970s. it only has a gold "GUCCI" brass plate above the inside pocket though. have you ever seen an authentic vintage gucci bag from the 70s or 80s with just a "GUCCI" gold plate, without any serial #, "made in italy" imprint?
> 
> thanks



For issues of authenticity please post pics/link of the bag in the 'Authenticate This' thread as pro form

To answer your question Gucci used model numbers for many but not all bags. These were not serial numbers. 

Usually 'brass plates' are associated with the 1980s and not the 1970s. Most 1980s bags do have season/model/colour numbers.

One or two 'rules' do not verify whether a bag is real or fake they are just reassurances and information. Fakes often have similar markings and it takes a good eye and experience to spot differences between.  

I hope this helps.


----------



## vintagevix

papertiger said:


> For issues of authenticity please post pics/link of the bag in the 'Authenticate This' thread as pro form
> 
> To answer your question Gucci used model numbers for many but not all bags. These were not serial numbers.
> 
> Usually 'brass plates' are associated with the 1980s and not the 1970s. Most 1980s bags do have season/model/colour numbers.
> 
> One or two 'rules' do not verify whether a bag is real or fake they are just reassurances and information. Fakes often have similar markings and it takes a good eye and experience to spot differences between.
> 
> I hope this helps.



thank you! i'll post further questions/pics to the authenticate thread as appropriate.


----------



## papertiger

papertiger said:


> ^ I hope it helps too. I have had to dig up some old old stuff and interview my mother and uncle for this thread too
> 
> More complications:  Apparently there are *Gucci Plus from 1993* that were made to get Gucci out of debt. I just have to find out where these were made and which type of store they were sold - anyone with one of these _please_ let us know.



*Update on early-1990s canvas bags*

These bags were made for the Japanese market from 1993 and are very rare in the US/European second-hand market. There might be some discrepancies between earlier GAC bags which were available in huge numbers Worldwide. 

The production and sale of these bags' sole purpose was to get Gucci out of trouble financially after a family 'feud' where upon Maurizio Gucci and an investment bank took the firm over. In trying to re-establish the high-end reputation of Gucci. Maurizio over-extended Gucci (and himself personally) financially with too many changes too quickly and had to bring back the canvas line in a place where there marketing strategy would not be compromised.

From the pics of one of our sub-forum members it is clear that the GAC (Gucci Accessories Collection) label is no longer, and GUCCI, MADE IN ITALY in Gold on the 1990s horse-shoe shaped tab is in upper-case in fine rounded lettering. A bright-gold 1990s hw interlocking GG oval medallion charms are ring-pulls inside and out and 1990s hw of the same ilk adorns the front leather patch.


----------



## vintagevix

does anyone here have any additional info on this vintage gucci clutch? it has been authenticated for me and i'm just curious about the style and if it can be dated to a decade based on the details.

the beading details at the top frame that looks to be Bakelite is particularly lovely. would appreciate any more details from vintage gucci experts!


----------



## papertiger

vintagevix said:


> does anyone here have any additional info on this vintage gucci clutch? it has been authenticated for me and i'm just curious about the style and if it can be dated to a decade based on the details.
> 
> the beading details at the top frame that looks to be Bakelite is particularly lovely. would appreciate any more details from vintage gucci experts!



Cool bag 

This is a Lizard clutch with what look like polished agate (hard stone) perhaps you take a closer pic of the detail to id for sure, of course you may be right and the detail has been made to fool the eye into resembling hard stone or polished bone . 

Bakelite was an early plastic  (pre-1950s) used on bags for economy, especially during WWII. By the late 1960s/'70s Gucci was decorating with semi-precious stones like tiger's-eye, lapis-lazuli and agate but they also used bamboo, wood, plastic and other materials on lesser expensive models.

The colour looks either late-1960s or mid-1970s. Clutches are pretty hard to date because they ref an earlier time period anyway. The crest markings look more late 1960s. The fact that it has 2 side pockets and not one also points to the late '60s rather than later.

Please check and see if there any other tiny markings anywhere on the hardware and report back.


----------



## vintagevix

cool - will do. it is on its way to me and i'll update when i can take more photos in person.  thanks papertiger! your knowledge on vintage gucci never ceases to amaze me!



papertiger said:


> Cool bag
> 
> This is a Lizard clutch with what look like polished agate (hard stone) perhaps you take a closer pic of the detail to id for sure, of course you may be right and the detail has been made to fool the eye into resembling hard stone or polished bone .
> 
> Bakelite was an early plastic  (pre-1950s) used on bags for economy, especially during WWII. By the late 1960s/'70s Gucci was decorating with semi-precious stones like tiger's-eye, lapis-lazuli and agate but they also used bamboo, wood, plastic and other materials on lesser expensive models.
> 
> The colour looks either late-1960s or mid-1970s. Clutches are pretty hard to date because they ref an earlier time period anyway. The crest markings look more late 1960s. The fact that it has 2 side pockets and not one also points to the late '60s rather than later.
> 
> Please check and see if there any other tiny markings anywhere on the hardware and report back.


----------



## papertiger

vintagevix said:


> cool - will do. it is on its way to me and i'll update when i can take more photos in person.  thanks papertiger! your knowledge on vintage gucci never ceases to amaze me!



Pleased to try and help 

Could you also measure the bag once you get it. The smaller and squarer the clutch the more likely it is to be late-1960s rather than mid-1970s.


----------



## vintagevix

papertiger said:


> Pleased to try and help
> 
> Could you also measure the bag once you get it. The smaller and squarer the clutch the more likely it is to be late-1960s rather than mid-1970s.



the dimensions from the listing are:

10.5" x 6" x 2" 

it's a little smaller than the other vintage gucci one i had that we discussed. will update with more details when i get it!


----------



## vintagevix

so this arrived and it is in pretty amazing vintage condition. definitely lizardskin but the beading detail is definitely not polished stone. it doesn't have that 'stone cold' feeling but rather is lighter and definitely feels like a bakelite/plastic. there is also a hairline crack around one of the beads. it's not super noticeable and doesn't detract from the function/form of the clutch. i wonder if i can get the crack in the beading easily fixed by a luxury handbag 'spa' shop in NYC...

the clutch overall has a great heft to it though - and the interior lining is a really nice buttery cream leather! i think i might get a small stitch resewn on one of the side pockets but otherwise it's a vintage gem! 

do you still think it's 60s/70s based on the size and color/style?



papertiger said:


> Cool bag
> 
> This is a Lizard clutch with what look like polished agate (hard stone) perhaps you take a closer pic of the detail to id for sure, of course you may be right and the detail has been made to fool the eye into resembling hard stone or polished bone .
> 
> Bakelite was an early plastic  (pre-1950s) used on bags for economy, especially during WWII. By the late 1960s/'70s Gucci was decorating with semi-precious stones like tiger's-eye, lapis-lazuli and agate but they also used bamboo, wood, plastic and other materials on lesser expensive models.
> 
> The colour looks either late-1960s or mid-1970s. Clutches are pretty hard to date because they ref an earlier time period anyway. The crest markings look more late 1960s. The fact that it has 2 side pockets and not one also points to the late '60s rather than later.
> 
> Please check and see if there any other tiny markings anywhere on the hardware and report back.


----------



## papertiger

vintagevix said:


> so this arrived and it is in pretty amazing vintage condition. definitely lizardskin but the beading detail is definitely not polished stone. it doesn't have that 'stone cold' feeling but rather is lighter and definitely feels like a bakelite/plastic. there is also a hairline crack around one of the beads. it's not super noticeable and doesn't detract from the function/form of the clutch. i wonder if i can get the crack in the beading easily fixed by a luxury handbag 'spa' shop in NYC...
> 
> the clutch overall has a great heft to it though - and the interior lining is a really nice buttery cream leather! i think i might get a small stitch resewn on one of the side pockets but otherwise it's a vintage gem!
> 
> do you still think it's 60s/70s based on the size and color/style?



Thanks for the update *vintagevix*

From your new info I def would date it as late-1960s and no later.

Since you mention it is a type of plastic the 'hairline-crack' that you describe is probably where the demi-moulded plastic has been fitted together (poured, moulded and set into separate identical moulds, flat on top and later glued together with a resin glue to create the whole round shape) and likely to not be a flaw. Maybe post a pic?

Congratulations on your new lovely bag


----------



## vintagevix

thank you! i've attached some pics close-up of the beaded knobs. it definitely is a crack around one of the beads and while it's not looking like it's going to fall off, i wonder what kind of pre-emptive repair i can get done on it...i suppose as it's plastic it will be easier to fix? any info or advice you might have would be helpful!

it is a gorgeous vintage gucci clutch though. 



papertiger said:


> Thanks for the update *vintagevix*
> 
> From your new info I def would date it as late-1960s and no later.
> 
> Since you mention it is a type of plastic the 'hairline-crack' that you describe is probably where the demi-moulded plastic has been fitted together (poured, moulded and set into separate identical moulds, flat on top and later glued together with a resin glue to create the whole round shape) and likely to not be a flaw. Maybe post a pic?
> 
> Congratulations on your new lovely bag


----------



## vintagevix

actually here are some higher res images - 



papertiger said:


> Thanks for the update *vintagevix*
> 
> From your new info I def would date it as late-1960s and no later.
> 
> Since you mention it is a type of plastic the 'hairline-crack' that you describe is probably where the demi-moulded plastic has been fitted together (poured, moulded and set into separate identical moulds, flat on top and later glued together with a resin glue to create the whole round shape) and likely to not be a flaw. Maybe post a pic?
> 
> Congratulations on your new lovely bag


----------



## queeniegirl

I have learned so much from this thread!  Paper Tiger thank you so much for the info!


----------



## papertiger

queeniegirl said:


> I have learned so much from this thread!  Paper Tiger thank you so much for the info!



Thank you kindly, we are all learning from each other


----------



## papertiger

vintagevix said:


> actually here are some higher res images -



Thank you for these. 

I can't actually see the fault-line, which is a good sign I think.

Plastic is def easier to fix than if it were stone . If you think it's worth it get it done of course, I might be inclined just to leave it as is though unless you think it will get worse over time.


----------



## SkeeWee1908

queeniegirl said:


> I have learned so much from this thread! Paper Tiger thank you so much for the info!


 
Agree..... PT


----------



## papertiger

SkeeWee1908 said:


> Agree..... PT



:kiss:


----------



## vintagevix

thanks for your input and expertise! 



papertiger said:


> Thank you for these.
> 
> I can't actually see the fault-line, which is a good sign I think.
> 
> Plastic is def easier to fix than if it were stone . If you think it's worth it get it done of course, I might be inclined just to leave it as is though unless you think it will get worse over time.


----------



## papertiger

vintagevix said:


> thanks for your input and expertise!



My pleasure fellow vintage Gucci lover


----------



## papertiger

*Advice on buying second-hand and pre-loved*

A fellow tpfer wanted me to share with you some truths about buying Gucci pre-loved and de-bunking some of the myths written out there. Of course, this is all IMHO but there are some crazy things that are written that might send you the wrong way.

*Receipts or no receipt * 

First let me say a receipt is not necessary *a)* counterfeiters often send bogus receipts with their items *b)* unless you know your bags intimately like the the model no or price there is no point to the receipt  and *c)* even if you do, how would you tell it's the same real bag rather than it's nasty copy unless you can already tell real from fake.

...and besides who would keep a receipt for longer than necessary unless you wanted all along to sell? I know some of us do but this is the tpf, most 'normal' people just don't keep receipts for years.


----------



## papertiger

*Read Descriptions Carefully *

Do you trust the pictures too much? Check carefully _between_ the bag shown in the photos and the details given (that goes for all Gucci items of course and not just vintage). 

It could be the seller has just left part of an old description of another bag in a re-write for a new but it could also mean they will be sending you a different bag altogether and will be able to prove you knew what you were buying.

This also goes for measurements, photos of similar bags can be used and a hand of finger looking small against the bag is no recourse to claim you thought the bag was bigger. Sometimes bags are shown on vintage dummies that are actually more petite than average mannequins. Sellers know people prefer bigger bags nowadays and therefore command higher prices.


----------



## papertiger

*Warning signs or Ignorance? *

Buying from an on-line auction: 

Does a seller say 1960s when its 1980s? Does the seller say snakeskin when you know it looks like lizard? It could work in your favour but would you trust a seller that didn't know there own bag (private) or business (business)?


----------



## papertiger

*Gucci do not and have never made the following* : *

Stamped snake-skin, lizard, crocodile or alligator.

If someone has a bag that is a stamped exotic it aint Gucci 

Faux-leather - Watch out especially for Tom Ford mid-late 1990s high-shine, polished leather examples especially in black (sometimes with GUCCI written in upper-case on the outside). It is _so_ hard to authenticate these bags unless you are an expert in this era. Lots of fakes on the market from that generation too because they were relatively  easy to copy. Most copies are faux leather but there were leather copies too alas.

*Apart from 2 issues of bags created under Tom Ford and Frida G. These were called Amimalier and we stamped and coloured.


----------



## papertiger

*Gucci have used many interesting materials for their hardware that one would not associate with bags including:*

bamboo (of course ) wood, lucite (early acrylic) early plastic (hardware) semi-precious stones, cut crystals, precious stone, sterling silver and 18 kt gold

Make sure your bag's style (or the bag you are buying) corresponds to the correct date for the materials used


----------



## papertiger

*Gucci's Vintage No-rules Rules *

Gucci has not make it easy to authenticate and many of the rules I see written down about particulars do not always hold true. Gucci change their styles continuously, developing new colours in established styles and adding different linings to coordinate with a new season's ethos. This has always been the case and in the past some items were custom made for a customer never to be repeated.

I do not want to go too much into the nitty-gritty here or I will be educating the wrong people. Just make sure _you_ know what you are supposed to be looking at or 'take' your  bag before you buy to the authenticate this thread, or a professional authenticator or if you own it already to the above or an established high-end auction house that has a specialist dept like Christies.


----------



## mzbag

PT: Thank you for this excellent Gucci information !


----------



## JessieRose

Hey, PT!

Do you have any info on some of the vintage pieces, that had G. Gucci engravings on their hardware? I saw a wallet similar to the one listed below, except it was Navy blue with the red interior. It all looked legit, but I have never seen the G. Gucci made in italy engraving before (when you open the wallet, it was on the metal bar portion, kwim?) Thanks!!  This one appears to just say Gucci. Also, the metal plaque on that one was much thinner. Hm. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-GUCCI-W...&ps=63&clkid=7968381458431868147#ht_500wt_922


----------



## papertiger

JessieRose said:


> Hey, PT!
> 
> Do you have any info on some of the vintage pieces, that had G. Gucci engravings on their hardware? I saw a wallet similar to the one listed below, except it was Navy blue with the red interior. It all looked legit, but I have never seen the G. Gucci made in italy engraving before (when you open the wallet, it was on the metal bar portion, kwim?) Thanks!!  This one appears to just say Gucci. Also, the metal plaque on that one was much thinner. Hm.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-GUCCI-W...&ps=63&clkid=7968381458431868147#ht_500wt_922



Could be 1980s? Your eyes must be better than mine, I can't see the brass plaque clearly it's tiny even enlarged on my screen.


----------



## papertiger

mzbag said:


> PT: Thank you for this excellent Gucci information !



Always a pleasure *mzbag* I hope it does help :salute:


----------



## JessieRose

papertiger said:


> Could be 1980s? Your eyes must be better than mine, I can't see the brass plaque clearly it's tiny even enlarged on my screen.



Yeah, this one doesn't have it. Of course, the style is exactly the same. I wish I would've taken a pic. I was thinking it was 1980's. I didn't know if it had anything to do with the family dispute or..?? It was just so odd to see everything, all the other markings, hardware, materials, even the snap closure (manufacturer markings) was accurate, however, I had never seen G. Gucci engravings before. She brought in other vintage pieces, all were authentic and in such pristine condition.


----------



## shinymagpie

Fabulous thread Papertiger. Nice one!


----------



## papertiger

shinymagpie said:


> Fabulous thread Papertiger. Nice one!



Coming from you that is praise indeed


----------



## leathersosoft

I Just purchased a "Vintage 70's Gucci Hobo Brown leather w suede" Could someone PLEASE help me find the name and value of this bag, because it looks similar to the hobo but it has differences. PLEASE( **PLease dont post email addresses here for your own safety..Use our PM system)


----------



## leathersosoft

leathersosoft said:


> I Just purchased a "Vintage 70's Gucci Hobo Brown leather w suede" Could someone PLEASE help me find the name and value of this bag, because it looks similar to the hobo but it has differences. PLEASE( **PLease dont post email addresses here for your own safety..Use our PM system)


----------



## papertiger

leathersosoft said:


>



I already answered you on the 'name that Gucci'

Suede isn't usually the most saleable type of leather if it looks aged. However, it can be cleaned. Suede was very popular in the 1960s and 70s but for different reasons.

Estimated prices can only be set relative against presidents set so your best bet is to check end prices for similar dated/material bags of a similar size.

It is a kind of early 'hobo' but the word 'hobo' is an American word not an Italian/European one. The soft, unstructured bags did not reach mainstream fashion until the beginning of the 1970s when the shape complemented the free-flowing and exaggerated-shape styles of the fashionable clothes of the era. This was one era where high-fashion absorbed street culture (of the hippie era) and created a luxe version. I would just call this a 'shoulder bag' and does not have its own name. Some bags of the same era do have Mod Brev (model numbers) but not all.


----------



## mh21

*papertiger* I've really enjoyed reading this thread and you are the sage for Gucci lore!!!  Thank you! :salute:

When my vintage green leather bag arrives can I post pics here and would you be able to give any information on the bag... not an authentication just a little bit of background info?


----------



## papertiger

mh21 said:


> *papertiger* I've really enjoyed reading this thread and you are the sage for Gucci lore!!!  Thank you! :salute:
> 
> When my vintage green leather bag arrives can I post pics here and would you be able to give any information on the bag... not an authentication just a little bit of background info?



Thank you *mh21*

We would love to see your bag on this thread as it's such a fine vintage example. If I (or others) can help you with info on your bag I would be only to happy.


----------



## mh21

papertiger said:


> Thank you *mh21*
> 
> We would love to see your bag on this thread as it's such a fine vintage example. If I (or others) can help you with info on your bag I would be only to happy.


 
Cheers *papertiger*!  I think knowing a little bit of info on a bag makes the bag more special.


----------



## papertiger

*Dust bags and other bits *


1. When buying vintage don't forget that just because a dust bag looks authentic and appropriate it does not mean that bag is authentic, they are two different items. The same for age appropriate boxes and receipts etc. 

2. Similarly, when a bag shows an authentic charm, anyone can clip on or link on a charm they bought. Even if all the bits surrounding a bag or other item look good it all goes back to whether the actual 'thing' is authentic.

3. Other things that are used to disguise vintage fakes are Gucci tissue paper, receipts, shopping bags, pouches or any other bits that do not belong with the bag in question. If the dates of the bits surrounding the item do not match up alarm bells should ring in your head  

4 Likewise, If you (like me) have to keep a bag in a 'mismatched' dust-bag because you have lost or never had the original, that's fine but don't offer them together if you decide to sell. At least make it clear as to a prospective buyer as irregularities raise suspicions.


----------



## leathersosoft

papertiger said:


> I already answered you on the 'name that Gucci'
> 
> Suede isn't usually the most saleable type of leather if it looks aged. However, it can be cleaned. Suede was very popular in the 1960s and 70s but for different reasons.
> 
> Estimated prices can only be set relative against presidents set so your best bet is to check end prices for similar dated/material bags of a similar size.
> 
> It is a kind of early 'hobo' but the word 'hobo' is an American word not an Italian/European one. The soft, unstructured bags did not reach mainstream fashion until the beginning of the 1970s when the shape complemented the free-flowing and exaggerated-shape styles of the fashionable clothes of the era. This was one era where high-fashion absorbed street culture (of the hippie era) and created a luxe version. I would just call this a 'shoulder bag' and does not have its own name. Some bags of the same era do have Mod Brev (model numbers) but not all.



the two numbers that are in the bag are 80 above a 73, please help


----------



## designervirgin

Hey all! I'm new to the site. Has anyone ever purchased anything from misspurses.com? I have my eye on this vintage gucci purse, but I would like to know if these handbags are 100% authentic. Thanks!! 
Here's the link:
http://misspurses.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=72&products_id=545

Any advice or response is kindly appreciate.


----------



## papertiger

leathersosoft said:


> the two numbers that are in the bag are 80 above a 73, please help






papertiger said:


> *Early Model Numbers*
> 
> If there is a model number/ name in your Gucci, it is a very early example and it should read thus:
> 
> *MOD. BREV N.75.123 *
> 
> (this is obviously just an example)



Mod numbers in the 1960s are usually written clearly as above. That is not to say your bag's numbers are not the model numbers but that is how the model numbers are usually written.


----------



## papertiger

designervirgin said:


> Hey all! I'm new to the site. Has anyone ever purchased anything from misspurses.com? I have my eye on this vintage gucci purse, but I would like to know if these handbags are 100% authentic. Thanks!!
> Here's the link:
> http://misspurses.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=72&products_id=545
> 
> Any advice or response is kindly appreciate.




Please post each and every Gucci bag in question on this thread http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/authenticate-gucci-please-read-post-1-prior-posting-607932-657.html in the required form

Reading this thread may help you know what you are looking at.


----------



## bry_dee

Hi pt! Just want to thank you for all the information you put here and I enjoyed reading every single post (as I love vintage Gucci a lot!). 1000+ good karma for you!


----------



## papertiger

bry_dee said:


> Hi pt! Just want to thank you for all the information you put here and I enjoyed reading every single post (as I love vintage Gucci a lot!). 1000+ good karma for you!





Thank you so much, what a lovely thing to say


----------



## papertiger

papertiger said:


> *Gucci Crest Charms*
> 
> The Gucci crest charm is a gold-coloured hanging charm on the inside of the bag and depicts the Gucci shopping knight
> 
> These charms are nearly always clipped to the back of the bag often with a matching plaque stamped with Gucci ITALY. They go right through the 1960s/70s and '80s but many models of bag do not have them. Not all bag that have the charm have the plaque and vice-versa.
> 
> In the 1990s some bags have a round hanging zip-pull charm with interlocking Gs from a finer chain the Gs in a darker shade of gold than the background.
> 
> If you get offered one of these offered alone as a charm or a key ring, it has been unclipped from inside a Gucci handbag. They never sold them separately.



*Note*:

The leather horseshoe shape tab _without_ the gold plaque _plus_ the round GG zip-pulls (introduced early 1990s and were phased out mid-90s) unmistakably dates a bag from this era as unlike other markings these zip-pulls do not appear before or after.


----------



## anasanfran

GG (Gucci Guru), er...I mean, PT,,,This may sound like a dumb question but I was just looking at my cosmetic bag & keychain from the Accessory Collection and was wondering how they made the AC canvas?? Is it regular GG canvas with plastic sprayed on it? That's what it seems like to me. Any clue how they made it? I'm talking about the hard AC canvas, similar to LV's. Here, I'll take a pic, but I know you already know what I'm talking about, but others may not. Thank you for this thread. You are *AWESOME!!* But you already knew that!! teehee


----------



## anasanfran

PT, isn't this a cool ad?? I LOVE Gucci vintage ads!!! In my office, I have a lot of designer ad posters from stores (the HUGE kind) but I have yet to have a vintage one. I would *LOVE* to get my hands on a Gucci vintage poster!! Do you know if they even exist? I know the store posters that I have are supposed to be thrown out but some SA decided to take a side job.  This is only the 8.5 x11 ad from a magazine that is selling on eBay for $15. Just thought I'd share. Ciao!


----------



## papertiger

I think they must coat liquid plastic onto canvas  but I will try to find out. I will also try to find out when the coated canvas started production.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This (1979?) advert is just _amazing _ and very informative, thank you so much for finding it. Usually these ads are just cut from old magazines but there could be promotional posters for Gucci, something else to look into . Maybe I should start collecting too  :kiss:


----------



## mimott

Hi. I'm a bit confused. I tried to authenticate a vintage Gucci bag in the "authenticate" section and the lovely lady asked for a better photo of the logo for the Vintage Authenticators to authenticate. Do I ask here when I receive the bag or back where I originally posted it?

Can I post the ebay listing now or is this only for finding out the style of the bag?

THANKYOU!


----------



## papertiger

mimott said:


> Hi. I'm a bit confused. I tried to authenticate a vintage Gucci bag in the "authenticate" section and the lovely lady asked for a better photo of the logo for the Vintage Authenticators to authenticate. Do I ask here when I receive the bag or back where I originally posted it?
> 
> Can I post the ebay listing now or is this only for finding out the style of the bag?
> 
> THANKYOU!



*This is neither for authentication nor for naming styles as we already have threads for that in the reference section. 
*
This is for general or specific info on vintage Gucci items (not just bags). It was originally started because I and others had to keep repeating information about vintage issues, whereas now people can just be directed here. I also hope it just makes interesting reading for those who love Gucci and like to know the heritage of the brand.


----------



## mimott

papertiger said:


> *This is neither for authentication nor for naming styles as we already have threads for that in the reference section. *
> 
> This is for general or specific info on vintage Gucci items (not just bags). It was originally started because I and others had to keep repeating information about vintage issues, whereas now people can just be directed here. I also hope it just makes interesting reading for those who love Gucci and like to know the heritage of the brand.


 
Thankyou, I will post in the appropriate section but I am glad I found this thread! It is super interesting reading and has certainly helped with a lot of my questions


----------



## navarron35

papertiger said:


> Yup of course .
> 
> *Serial Numbers*
> 
> OK, it's a little complicated but here goes
> 
> On very early pieces there were* model numbers* - especially 'proper' handbags but by the mid 1960s not all handbags, even important handbags, had model numbers.
> 
> None of _my_ 1970s Gucci have serial numbers only the Gucci script
> 
> On my GAC (Gucci Accessory Collection 1979-83) has a serial number on the back of the leather tag in gold.
> 
> Anyone who has, please add to info 1983-87 as I have no bags from that era
> 
> Pre-Tom Ford 1990s handbags often have a one-line serial numbers there after there are two-line serial numbers on the tag.



Hey PT,

Would you mind helping me with some info (and even authentication) on the following bag? I tried to get some other info from the authenticate thread and some other forums but nothing so far. (Also, if this bag is real, would it be one Gucci would repair?)


Has the YKK zippers, "Gucci ITALY" script, nickel hardware, about as much as I know.


----------



## papertiger

navarron35 said:


> Hey PT,
> 
> Would you mind helping me with some info (and even authentication) on the following bag? I tried to get some other info from the authenticate thread and some other forums but nothing so far. (Also, if this bag is real, would it be one Gucci would repair?)
> 
> 
> Has the YKK zippers, "Gucci ITALY" script, nickel hardware, about as much as I know.



Welcome *navarron35* please post as required on this thread http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/au...-1-prior-posting-607932-724.html#post18909078 as there is no authenticating on this thread. 

You may have to wait but we only authenticate bag (if we can) from _that_ thread, _never_ from this. 

Please read what is required. It would help if there was a full side view (shape) of the bag and a close up of the leather, stitching, etc.


----------



## BaltimoreJenny

Hi Everyone.  I'm not sure if I should post this here, or in the Gucci Care thread.  I figured this would be a good place to start.

I just got my first vintage Gucci (a speedy/doctor bag from the mid-1980s) in navy with the ( very flakey) navy lining.  Little did I know about this common problem of the flaking/dusty lining until I got the bag and was like "what the ?".  There was no way I could use the bag without everything I put in it turning blue.  I searched on tPF and found a few threads, but nothing too helpful.  

I think I found something that works.  I got out my super-suction Dyson vacuum, put the brush attachment on the end of the hose and vacuumed away all of the left-over blue.  It took some time, but it sucked all of the old, dried, blue off and it worked beautifully!  I am so excited and don't mind at all how the lining looks now.  It actually looks like a light blue micro-fiber.  Then I stuffed it with dryer sheets to take away that vintage smell.  The bag looks great all around and no more blue dust.

This may not be everybody's solution if you want your bag perfect (then definitely send to Gucci for a new lining).  I just didn't want to spend the $$ on a new lining but didn't want to deal with the blue.

I hope this helps.


----------



## papertiger

^ thanks *BaltimoreJenny* it's a dilemma that effects many (including me). 

I just line my vintage GAC Boston with paper but them I have the brown version and the flakes are not so noticeable.

I see a lot of re-sell bags are 'vacuumed' or 'sanded down' prior to sale as obviously it looks better but it is a modification and not everybody wants a vintage bag to be changed in any way. It may lesson the value of the bag in the long run (as might re-lining even by Gucci)


----------



## SkipToMyLou

Hello vintage gucci experts! I have read this thread and didn't see an answer to my question so hopefully I didn't miss it. I found a super cute round flora Gucci bag at an antique store. I didn't buy it because I had no clue if it was authentic. Then I began to wonder if fakes were even a problem in the 60s. I am thinking of going back to buy it but there are no refunds and I would be so upset to end up with a fake, so I thought I would do some investigating here. Thanks so much, and please direct me elsewhere if this topic has already been covered.


----------



## papertiger

SkipToMyLou said:


> Hello vintage gucci experts! I have read this thread and didn't see an answer to my question so hopefully I didn't miss it. I found a super cute round flora Gucci bag at an antique store. I didn't buy it because I had no clue if it was authentic. Then I began to wonder if fakes were even a problem in the 60s. I am thinking of going back to buy it but there are no refunds and I would be so upset to end up with a fake, so I thought I would do some investigating here. Thanks so much, and please direct me elsewhere if this topic has already been covered.



1960s was not so bad but that does not mean that there were none or the bag you saw was authentic Gucci.


----------



## SkipToMyLou

papertiger said:


> 1960s was not so bad but that does not mean that there were none or the bag you saw was authentic Gucci.



Thank you so much!


----------



## JessieRose

I agree with PT. I feel the fakes started to really flood the market in the 1980's, however, I am sure there were fakes prior to then, it just wasn't as prevalent. Just my opinion. 





SkipToMyLou said:


> Hello vintage gucci experts! I have read this thread and didn't see an answer to my question so hopefully I didn't miss it. I found a super cute round flora Gucci bag at an antique store. I didn't buy it because I had no clue if it was authentic. Then I began to wonder if fakes were even a problem in the 60s. I am thinking of going back to buy it but there are no refunds and I would be so upset to end up with a fake, so I thought I would do some investigating here. Thanks so much, and please direct me elsewhere if this topic has already been covered.


----------



## papertiger

JessieRose said:


> I agree with PT. I feel the fakes started to really flood the market in the 1980's, however, I am sure there were fakes prior to then, it just wasn't as prevalent. Just my opinion.



There were even Gucci fakes in the 1970s (happily most of them are so awful most people could not mistake them for the real thing) and many Gucci inspired items too but I think your right about really serious mass production fakery during the '80s.


----------



## SkipToMyLou

Update on the Flora bag at the antique mall. I went back and bought it today, posted it in the authentication thread, and JessieRose confirmed it's authentic! Thanks for your help JessieRose and papertiger.  Now it's time to get to work on cleaning her up!


----------



## papertiger

SkipToMyLou said:


> Update on the Flora bag at the antique mall. I went back and bought it today, posted it in the authentication thread, and JessieRose confirmed it's authentic! Thanks for your help JessieRose and papertiger.  Now it's time to get to work on cleaning her up!



Congratulations on your beautiful mini Flora drum bag. I don't know what they told you at the store but yours is from the 1980s but it's absolutely sweet 

The Flora pattern was original to the 1960s (maybe that's what the antique shop assistant thought '60s) but the original Flora print been revived many times since (and in close variations).


Be careful with cleaning it *SkipToMyLou*- I have seen bags where the pattern's colours have run and bled into the background white, it's a real problem with canvas Flora of this period.


----------



## SkipToMyLou

Thank you for the info! I LOVE the history of bags so I'm glad I know how old she is.  I will be very careful cleaning. I thought I would do some research on the Gucci thread and see if I can find some tips! Ahh how I love tpf!



papertiger said:


> Congratulations on your beautiful mini Flora drum bag. I don't know what they told you at the store but yours is from the 1980s but it's absolutely sweet
> 
> The Flora pattern was original to the 1960s (maybe that's what the antique shop assistant thought '60s) but the original Flora print been revived many times since (and in close variations).
> 
> 
> Be careful with cleaning it *SkipToMyLou*- I have seen bags where the pattern's colours have run and bled into the background white, it's a real problem with canvas Flora of this period.


----------



## papertiger

SkipToMyLou said:


> Thank you for the info! I LOVE the history of bags so I'm glad I know how old she is.  I will be very careful cleaning. I thought I would do some research on the Gucci thread and see if I can find some tips! Ahh how I love tpf!


----------



## JessieRose

Hey, PT!! Did you ever find out about this? I tried to find a response, but didn't. I would love to know!! Thank you! :worthy: 





papertiger said:


> I think they must coat liquid plastic onto canvas  but I will try to find out. I will also try to find out *when the coated canvas started production*.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> This (1979?) advert is just _amazing _ and very informative, thank you so much for finding it. Usually these ads are just cut from old magazines but there could be promotional posters for Gucci, something else to look into . Maybe I should start collecting too  :kiss:


----------



## papertiger

JessieRose said:


> Hey, PT!! Did you ever find out about this? I tried to find a response, but didn't. I would love to know!! Thank you! :worthy:



I haven't found out officially as yet but i stick to my considered guess that this was an advertisement for the launching of the GAC collection in 1979.


----------



## kysayshi

papertiger said:


> Could be 1980s? Your eyes must be better than mine, I can't see the brass plaque clearly it's tiny even enlarged on my screen.



Here is a close up of my clasp with G.GUCCI on it. I thought I received a knock off... Is it a knock off??? Hmmmm...  I attached pics feel free to ask for more


----------



## papertiger

kysayshi said:


> Here is a close up of my clasp with G.GUCCI on it. I thought I received a knock off... Is it a knock off??? Hmmmm...  I attached pics feel free to ask for more



Certainly I can't tell much from those pics about any aspect of the item 

I would like to see more but for the style and to date (this is NOT an a thread that authenticates). Someone else _has_ posted a very similar one on the authenticate thread but hers is def an early model.  

Or is this the same item that you are both trying to authenticate?

http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/authenticate-gucci-please-read-post-1-prior-posting-607932-795.html


----------



## papertiger

:excl:

Check out carefully any BTH (Bamboo Top Handle) at the moment doing the rounds - I have seen 2 VINTAGE fakes in the past 3 days in London pre-loved stores alone. People must be digging up there mums' bags and taking them into consignment stores, thinking their time has come. These are good quality handbags (both from the 1990s) but they AIN'T Gucci  

*1.* Check that the bamboo closure in the front is the actual closure and goes through the flap and attached to the bag's raised plate. It should not just be an attached bamboo 'knob' on the front to turn a lock mechanism at the back

*2.* If it's _stamped_ croc (as in real leather but not real croc) it's not going to be Gucci, whatever is stamped inside and whatever the 'nice' salesperson tells you (and I have heard some real  lately)


----------



## papertiger

papertiger said:


> Certainly I can't tell much from those pics about any aspect of the item
> 
> I would like to see more but for the style and to date (this is NOT an a thread that authenticates). Someone else _has_ posted a very similar one on the authenticate thread but hers is def an early model.
> 
> Or is this the same item that you are both trying to authenticate?
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/authenticate-gucci-please-read-post-1-prior-posting-607932-795.html



Ah, I see it is just a coincidence and you are both separate. I have answered you in the 'authenticate this' thread.


----------



## DizzyFairy

BaltimoreJenny said:


> Hi Everyone.  I'm not sure if I should post this here, or in the Gucci Care thread.  I figured this would be a good place to start.
> 
> I just got my first vintage Gucci (a speedy/doctor bag from the mid-1980s) in navy with the ( very flakey) navy lining.  Little did I know about this common problem of the flaking/dusty lining until I got the bag and was like "what the ?".  There was no way I could use the bag without everything I put in it turning blue.  I searched on tPF and found a few threads, but nothing too helpful.
> 
> I think I found something that works.  I got out my super-suction Dyson vacuum, put the brush attachment on the end of the hose and vacuumed away all of the left-over blue.  It took some time, but it sucked all of the old, dried, blue off and it worked beautifully!  I am so excited and don't mind at all how the lining looks now.  It actually looks like a light blue micro-fiber.  Then I stuffed it with dryer sheets to take away that vintage smell.  The bag looks great all around and no more blue dust.
> 
> This may not be everybody's solution if you want your bag perfect (then definitely send to Gucci for a new lining).  I just didn't want to spend the $$ on a new lining but didn't want to deal with the blue.
> 
> I hope this helps.



i had the same prob with my blue vintage gucci messenger bag.. and i was too tight a$$ to get it fixed professionally. So i spend a good few nights cleaning the bag. I used a heavy duty sticky tape and stuck all the loose blue bits out from the bag.. those tight corners were a bit of nightmare to get out... even so.. whenever i put my light color leather wallet inside.. it still comes out in a blu-ish tint..


----------



## dreamlet

I recently purchased this vintage gucci shoulder bag, and I'm hoping the vintage experts here can help me identify the era it is from. 







Sorry for the picture quality, I am uploading from my phone. 

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## papertiger

dreamlet said:


> I recently purchased this vintage gucci shoulder bag, and I'm hoping the vintage experts here can help me identify the era it is from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the picture quality, I am uploading from my phone.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!



I hope we can help you 

I need to see the inside, especially where it says Gucci


----------



## dreamlet

papertiger said:


> I hope we can help you
> 
> I need to see the inside, especially where it says Gucci



Here  you go! Let me know if there is anything else you need.

Thanks!


----------



## papertiger

dreamlet said:


> Here  you go! Let me know if there is anything else you need.
> 
> Thanks!



IMO this is very early 1980s


----------



## dreamlet

papertiger said:


> IMO this is very early 1980s



Thank you!  

Now I'll get to work restoring her...


----------



## Elleb15

Hi, I am new so I hope this picture comes through. Can anyone tell me anything about my Gucci train case? It is kind of beat up but I could restore. I have the mirror and keys too. Any idea how collectible or valuable it is? I bought it about 6  years ago. I think I paid about $250. I looked online but wasn't able to find anything like this.THANK YOU!


----------



## papertiger

Elleb15 said:


> Hi, I am new so I hope this picture comes through. Can anyone tell me anything about my Gucci train case? It is kind of beat up but I could restore. I have the mirror and keys too. Any idea how collectible or valuable it is? I bought it about 6  years ago. I think I paid about $250. I looked online but wasn't able to find anything like this.THANK YOU!



Congrats on your case, the price you paid seems reasonable to me.
I can't seem to make your thumb nail enlarge. We need to se the normal point of refs to date ESP on the inside


----------



## Elleb15

papertiger said:


> Congrats on your case, the price you paid seems reasonable to me.
> I can't seem to make your thumb nail enlarge. We need to se the normal point of refs to date ESP on the inside



Thanks very much. here is the inside. I have used this a TON since I got it and it is very beat up. I haven't done anything to restore it or even clean it up. It cannot be restored to like new, but it could be a lot nicer than this. The mirror is tucked in the pocket on the lid. I was thinking of restoring this to either keep or sell and buy a new one. Thanks for your help.


----------



## papertiger

Elleb15 said:


> Thanks very much. here is the inside. I have used this a TON since I got it and it is very beat up. I haven't done anything to restore it or even clean it up. It cannot be restored to like new, but it could be a lot nicer than this. The mirror is tucked in the pocket on the lid. I was thinking of restoring this to either keep or sell and buy a new one. Thanks for your help.



lovely...and now a pic of the outside so that I can enlarge it and assess properly


----------



## shellshof

Hello,  I had posted on the Authenticate thread and was told to come to this thread and look for JessieRose or kevlovlevis.  I would appreciate any info you can give me on this bag. Date? Name? What the collection was??? Thanks for your help in advance.  

http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/0/2/5...83875504_o.jpg
http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/0/2/5...83875536_o.jpg
http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/0/2/5...83875695_o.jpg
http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/0/2/5...83875711_o.jpg


----------



## shellshof

Sorry Reposting, my other links above didn't work,  Thanks again...
http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/0/2/5/0/3/9/webimg/483875523_o.jpg
http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/0/2/5/0/3/9/webimg/483875536_o.jpg
http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/0/2/5/0/3/9/webimg/483875695_o.jpg
http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/0/2/5/0/3/9/webimg/483875711_o.jpg
http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/0/2/5/0/3/9/webimg/483875732_o.jpg


----------



## papertiger

shellshof said:


> Sorry Reposting, my other links above didn't work,  Thanks again...
> http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/0/2/5/0/3/9/webimg/483875523_o.jpg
> http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/0/2/5/0/3/9/webimg/483875536_o.jpg
> http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/0/2/5/0/3/9/webimg/483875695_o.jpg
> http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/0/2/5/0/3/9/webimg/483875711_o.jpg
> http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/0/2/5/0/3/9/webimg/483875732_o.jpg



1980s (but not late) convertible flap in great condition (there was no official name for these bags)


----------



## shellshof

papertiger said:


> 1980s (but not late) convertible flap in great condition (there was no official name for these bags)



What do you call the fabric that is on it? it's not the vinyl type? do you think it is very collectable? I plan to list it on Ebay. Thanks for all your help!!!


----------



## mishka87123

louislover260 said:


> Hello, I know I've posted this before, but here are some more detailed photos.  Can anyone tell me an approximate time period?  It has a serial number, I believe it's 10 digits long.
> 
> Also, should the back zipper have the gold zipper pull charm?


Looks real to me


----------



## papertiger

mishka87123 said:


> Looks real to me



This is not an authentication thread. If you would like to help authenticate new, old or vintage Gucci items please participate on this thread 
http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/authenticate-gucci-read-rules-use-format-post-1-a-689655.html

This thread is only for information on authentic Gucci items


----------



## DiESEL92

I recently took out a vintage Gucci bag of mine from several years ago. I was thinking of having it "restored" at my local Gucci store, but I don't know if there is any hope. Can i get your opinion as to weather or not you think they would do something to it? Thanks. It's from the Gucci Accessory Collection. I know the condition of it is pretty terrible, I wish i had taken better care of it back in the days. Also, can someone help me with the meaning of the code on the last picture? Thanks a lot.

http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll95/trash-it/IMG_0983.jpg
http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll95/trash-it/IMG_0984.jpg
http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll95/trash-it/IMG_0985.jpg
http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll95/trash-it/IMG_0986.jpg
http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll95/trash-it/IMG_0993.jpg
http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll95/trash-it/IMG_0989.jpg
http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll95/trash-it/IMG_0988.jpg
http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll95/trash-it/IMG_0987.jpg
http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll95/trash-it/IMG_0991.jpg


----------



## papertiger

DiESEL92 said:


> I recently took out a vintage Gucci bag of mine from several years ago. I was thinking of having it "restored" at my local Gucci store, but I don't know if there is any hope. Can i get your opinion as to weather or not you think they would do something to it? Thanks. It's from the Gucci Accessory Collection. I know the condition of it is pretty terrible, I wish i had taken better care of it back in the days. Also, can someone help me with the meaning of the code on the last picture? Thanks a lot.
> 
> http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll95/trash-it/IMG_0983.jpg
> http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll95/trash-it/IMG_0984.jpg
> http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll95/trash-it/IMG_0985.jpg
> http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll95/trash-it/IMG_0986.jpg
> http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll95/trash-it/IMG_0993.jpg
> http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll95/trash-it/IMG_0989.jpg
> http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll95/trash-it/IMG_0988.jpg
> http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll95/trash-it/IMG_0987.jpg
> http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll95/trash-it/IMG_0991.jpg




Just IMO but from the countless things restored/repaired by Gucci I would say the leather is repairable but not the coated canvas. Whether or not the money needed to be laid-out for repairs to the leather will make it worthwhile is another matter.

What I like about that bag is that it has been so well loved and used.


----------



## puccipucci

I love vintage Guccis, thanks a lot for this great thread!


----------



## zippy14u

papertiger said:


> *Early Model Numbers*
> 
> If there is a model number/ name in your Gucci, it is a very early example and it should read thus:
> 
> MOD. BREV N.75.123
> 
> (this is obviously just an example)


 
I have a suede tote with a bamboo handle that has this stamped inside:
MOD. INT.DEPOSITO DMA/009204. Do you know what that means?


----------



## papertiger

zippy14u said:


> I have a suede tote with a bamboo handle that has this stamped inside:
> MOD. INT.DEPOSITO DMA/009204. Do you know what that means?



Very nice.

Sounds like a later version of MOD BREV.

Your lovely bag is from the mid 1990s, Princess Diana and my mother both had/have one so you are in regal company 

congratulations zippy


----------



## zippy14u

papertiger said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Sounds like a later version of MOD BREV.
> 
> Your lovely bag is from the mid 1990s, Princess Diana and my mother both had/have one so you are in regal company
> 
> congratulations zippy



Wowzers! Thank you for the info...I always feel like I'm in great company here at the "forum"...


----------



## leathersosoft

x


----------



## Pollie

I have a gucci accessory collection bag with two red/navy vertical stripes down each side on the front.  I cannot find another one like it online.  I am thinking of selling on ebay.  What is the risk of stating that i don't know if it is authentic other than lower bids?


----------



## jellyv

Pollie said:


> I have a gucci accessory collection bag with two red/navy vertical stripes down each side on the front.  I cannot find another one like it online.  I am thinking of selling on ebay.  *What is the risk of stating that i don't know if it is authentic other than lower bids?*



It is illegal to sell counterfeit merchandise. You could get kicked off eBay, for starters. It is your responsibility to sell only an authentic item, so get it authenticated.


----------



## jellybeanz

I had this bag authenticated already and am now seeking information about the name, when it was sold, etc. I just posted on Name That Gucci, then saw this thread and thought the experts here might be able to help, as I was told this bag is vintage. Would appreciate any info you can provide. Thank you!


----------



## papertiger

jellybeanz said:


> I had this bag authenticated already and am now seeking information about the name, when it was sold, etc. I just posted on Name That Gucci, then saw this thread and thought the experts here might be able to help, as I was told this bag is vintage. Would appreciate any info you can provide. Thank you!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1497194
> View attachment 1497193
> View attachment 1497195
> View attachment 1497196



This bag is from the mid-late 1980s and it woudn't have had a specific name apart from it's basic shape and size


----------



## jellybeanz

Thanks!



papertiger said:


> This bag is from the mid-late 1980s and it woudn't have had a specific name apart from it's basic shape and size


----------



## hevanne

I was just wondering what decade this Gucci coin purse is from?

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_mW7q6CmSqGc/TAUy270ykWI/AAAAAAAAABM/3LztRe0eQeU/s1600/DSC00989.JPG

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_mW7q6CmSqGc/TAUxgIL-MbI/AAAAAAAAABE/O6PqSlcMiPA/s1600/DSC00988.JPG

Thank you in advance


----------



## papertiger

hevanne said:


> I was just wondering what decade this Gucci coin purse is from?
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_mW7q6CmSqGc/TAUy270ykWI/AAAAAAAAABM/3LztRe0eQeU/s1600/DSC00989.JPG
> 
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_mW7q6CmSqGc/TAUxgIL-MbI/AAAAAAAAABE/O6PqSlcMiPA/s1600/DSC00988.JPG
> 
> Thank you in advance



Purses and SLGs are hard but just from the mini -mono weave and the GG purse clasp (originally designed '73 along with the rounded logo) I would guess mid-1970s.


----------



## she3

Gorgeous gucci clutch fantastic condition!


----------



## she3

hi there are quite a number of experts on this forum, I have a great love of bags and have recently purchased a Gucci (and i am a little upset as on closer inspection i think it maybe a fake) Wonder if anyone with expertise could help me in working out whether it is or not?  The lady in the shop (it was a charity shop) said she had put the purse in to sell, it was her mothers and she bought it in the 1970's.  It is more a small day purse to a detachable over the shoulder strap.  It is brown suede with two bamboo handles either side, the only marking is inside where there is four slots of credit cards it is it read in gold GUCCI then underneath in the same writing but smaller print MADE IN ITALY there is also an embossed serial no lower down 039.1705.0701 any insight into its authenticity would be really appreciated as I said I would return it if it was a fake.  Thank you


----------



## papertiger

she3 said:


> hi there are quite a number of experts on this forum, I have a great love of bags and have recently purchased a Gucci (and i am a little upset as on closer inspection i think it maybe a fake) Wonder if anyone with expertise could help me in working out whether it is or not?  The lady in the shop (it was a charity shop) said she had put the purse in to sell, it was her mothers and she bought it in the 1970's.  It is more a small day purse to a detachable over the shoulder strap.  It is brown suede with two bamboo handles either side, the only marking is inside where there is four slots of credit cards it is it read in gold GUCCI then underneath in the same writing but smaller print MADE IN ITALY there is also an embossed serial no lower down 039.1705.0701 any insight into its authenticity would be really appreciated as I said I would return it if it was a fake.  Thank you



Sounds more like you need this thread she3:

http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/au...-format-post-1-a-689655-190.html#post20128827


----------



## parasail2005

Was looking for more info on my handbag.
Original post was here: http://http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/name-that-gucci-70014-130.html#post20219105
TIA!


----------



## papertiger

^ doesn't open for me

if this is the same GAC set posted on the 'Name that Gucci' thread (I have already answered on). 

You will find info about GAC items if you read through earlier posts in this thread :salute:.


----------



## clems3213

Hi !

I'm french and I recently bought this bag in a second-hand clothes shop.
I have never seen this bag before...
Could you tell me if you know its name, or its age ? 

Thanks a lot ! 

http://img4.hostingpics.net/pics/432343CIMG0726.jpg
http://img4.hostingpics.net/pics/508657CIMG0727.jpg
http://img4.hostingpics.net/pics/355323CIMG0731.jpg


----------



## papertiger

clems3213 said:


> Hi !
> 
> I'm french and I recently bought this bag in a second-hand clothes shop.
> I have never seen this bag before...
> Could you tell me if you know its name, or its age ?
> 
> Thanks a lot !
> 
> http://img4.hostingpics.net/pics/432343CIMG0726.jpg
> http://img4.hostingpics.net/pics/508657CIMG0727.jpg
> http://img4.hostingpics.net/pics/355323CIMG0731.jpg



Lucky you! 

I think this is a late-1950/early1960s (pre-'66) handbag. You don't give the dimensions of the bag but from the scale to your hand I think it's more likely to be 1950s.
It is made of Gucci's special pigskin (they were/are famous for it) and may have been touched up colour wise at some point. 
The curved shape was based on a horse's saddle as many of Gucci's bags were and still are. 

Very distinctive and very Gucci


----------



## clems3213

Whaou !
Thanks a lot for your answer !


----------



## vintageway

I recently purchased a vintage Gucci Accessory collection. Outside of bag is in really good condition. The inside is a different story. It is flaking really bad. Has anyone tried brushing all the flakes out and then used dye or shoe polish in blue to make the interior look better?


----------



## papertiger

vintageway said:


> I recently purchased a vintage Gucci Accessory collection. Outside of bag is in really good condition. The inside is a different story. It is flaking really bad. Has anyone tried brushing all the flakes out and then used dye or shoe polish in blue to make the interior look better?



Read through this thread I think its already been covered. Common problem with these bags (and some '90s mainline models) it's especially noticeable in the navy cw.

If you use dye or shoe polish you will dye everything inside your bag - guaranteed


----------



## vintageway

Thank you so much, I wish my bag was as pretty on the inside as it is on the outside
This older bag was still a fun estate sale find


----------



## shoppinchicx2

Had this authenticated.  Can someone tell me style and when made?  Thanks!

http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/name-that-gucci-70014-118.html#post18578991


----------



## shoppinchicx2

Had this authenticated in other forum.  Can someone tell me the style and year?  Thanks!

http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/name-that-gucci-70014-117.html#post18578978


----------



## papertiger

shoppinchicx2 said:


> Had this authenticated in other forum.  Can someone tell me the style and year?  Thanks!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/name-that-gucci-70014-117.html#post18578978



That's an early 1990s bag in pigskin but a revival copy of a much earlier famous model of the late1950s/early '60s which itself was the 'missing link' between the now famous 1947 Bamboo Top Handle and the most famous reinvention 1966 version. 

That sounds a bit complicated, if you need further clarification let me know


----------



## shoppinchicx2

papertiger said:


> That's an early 1990s bag in pigskin but a revival copy of a much earlier famous model of the late1950s/early '60s which itself was the 'missing link' between the now famous 1947 Bamboo Top Handle and the most famous reinvention 1966 version.
> 
> That sounds a bit complicated, if you need further clarification let me know


 
Wow, no joke!  Thanks for the heads up.  Been searching for a while and couldn't find a mention of the model/style/etc. anywhere.


----------



## debtheweb

I was just wondering if this Gucci bag is real and perhaps what is the name of the model. My mom was going through her closet and found this Gucci bag, she said she got it as a gift very, very long time ago, and she was told it was real, used it quite a bit. However, she said she was never certain that it was real because it had no serial number.  I understand that some older bags may not have a model number. The feel and weight of the bag feels like it could be real, but I'm not too sure. Can you please tell me a bit of information on the bag? Be honest, my mom and I don't mind at all, we are just very curious. Thank youu! Here are the pictures: 

http://i39.tinypic.com/2dpaic.jpg
http://i39.tinypic.com/2u5gshy.jpg
http://i40.tinypic.com/2crn1ua.jpg
http://i43.tinypic.com/f0qg4h.jpg
http://i44.tinypic.com/30kcb5w.jpg


----------



## papertiger

debtheweb said:


> I was just wondering if this Gucci bag is real and perhaps what is the name of the model. My mom was going through her closet and found this Gucci bag, she said she got it as a gift very, very long time ago, and she was told it was real, used it quite a bit. However, she said she was never certain that it was real because it had no serial number.  I understand that some older bags may not have a model number. The feel and weight of the bag feels like it could be real, but I'm not too sure. Can you please tell me a bit of information on the bag? Be honest, my mom and I don't mind at all, we are just very curious. Thank youu! Here are the pictures:
> 
> http://i39.tinypic.com/2dpaic.jpg
> http://i39.tinypic.com/2u5gshy.jpg
> http://i40.tinypic.com/2crn1ua.jpg
> http://i43.tinypic.com/f0qg4h.jpg
> http://i44.tinypic.com/30kcb5w.jpg



Welcome to tPF, 

We do not authenticate in this thread 

Please post in the Authenticate This thread http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/au...format-posts-1-a-689655-248.html#post20377208


----------



## KPCoppola

Could someone tell me what year this bag is from? The inside is pretty worn, and I can barely make out a number on the underside of the tag..thanks!


----------



## papertiger

KPCoppola said:


> Could someone tell me what year this bag is from? The inside is pretty worn, and I can barely make out a number on the underside of the tag..thanks!



Late 1980s


----------



## debtheweb

papertiger said:


> Welcome to tPF,
> 
> We do not authenticate in this thread
> 
> Please post in the Authenticate This thread http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/au...format-posts-1-a-689655-248.html#post20377208



Oh, oops. Thank you for your reply and redirecting!


----------



## papertiger

papertiger said:


> *Vintage names *
> 
> Most vintage bags do not have names only model numbers
> 
> Some vintage bags do have names such as:
> 
> *The Jackie or Bouvier, named after Jackie Bouvier/Kennedy/Onassis *
> 
> The Bardot named after the French actress Brigitte Bardot
> 
> The Britt named after the Swedish actress Britt Ekland
> 
> There was also a Gucci Kelly style named after Grace Kelly (even though the Kelly is more associated with Hermes) which meant a box shape with single top handle and a staple for Gucci and could be made to order.
> 
> There are actually *2* bags named after Jackie Bouvier/Kennedy
> 
> Grace Kelly also inspired the original Flora pattern and it was made especially for her in the 1966. 40 years later the print inspired the 2006 S/S collection.
> 
> All of the ladies who inspired these bags were regular customers of Gucci long before the bags were made.




The Bouvier, or G1097 was created in 1958 and is a flattish shoulder bag and has a snap-hook lock closure

and

The Jackie, (a new version of the above) G1244 created in 1961 with a wider leather base and a piston lock 

There were other modifications to these basic models above featuring slightly different locks etc over the years.

Jackie Bouvier/Kennedy/Onassis caried both models of the bag in many variations 



Tom Ford re-launched the Jackie in 1999 but there have also been Bouviers during mid-2000s.

Frida Giannini brought out the softer New Jackie with a detachable longer shoulder strap and tassels in 2009 in 2 sizes, the Large version is now a little smaller than the massive Large version of '09

The original version of the Jackie was launched again AW '11 with a single adjustable strap but only Med size


----------



## loopdeville

hi,
I recently found a micro gg wallet at a thrift store. it seems to be real leather and has the brass tag on the inside but it has "csk" on the inside zipper and "big star" on the magnetic clasp. did gucci ever use these zippers or clasps? thanks


----------



## papertiger

loopdeville said:


> hi,
> I recently found a micro gg wallet at a thrift store. it seems to be real leather and has the brass tag on the inside but it has "csk" on the inside zipper and "big star" on the magnetic clasp. did gucci ever use these zippers or clasps? thanks



Welcome to tPF, 

We do not authenticate in this thread 

Please post in the Authenticate This thread Authenticate This GUCCI - Read the Rules & Use the Format in Posts #1 & 2.


----------



## gucci_lover1269

I have been given 3 bags from a relative. She says they are old gucci. One is the original patent leather purse with bamboo handles. The second on is signed Lysette and the third she said is a Gucci without the Gucci signature ("prototype") .  I'm going to post the 3 bags and if anyone knows about them, I'd appreciate your feedback.  The one with the Lysette name she says is real and a prototype. Thanks a lot!

I was only able to post one bag in this post. I will follow with 2 additional posts to fit in all of the bags.  Also if you know the approximate value of the bags please share your knowledge with me. Thanks again.


----------



## gucci_lover1269

This is the Gucci signed Lisette inside.  My aunt is in her 60's who gave it to me. I'm unable to upload the picture of the signature in this post. I'll put it in the next one. Thanks for your help.


----------



## gucci_lover1269

Here is the inside of the bag with the Lisette signature. Has anyone heard of Lisette?  She said it was Gucci.  Thank you.


----------



## papertiger

gucci_lover1269 said:


> I have been given 3 bags from a relative. She says they are old gucci. One is the original patent leather purse with bamboo handles. The second on is signed Lysette and the third she said is a Gucci without the Gucci signature ("prototype") .  I'm going to post the 3 bags and if anyone knows about them, I'd appreciate your feedback.  The one with the Lysette name she says is real and a prototype. Thanks a lot!
> 
> I was only able to post one bag in this post. I will follow with 2 additional posts to fit in all of the bags.  Also if you know the approximate value of the bags please share your knowledge with me. Thanks again.



This _is_ Gucci from the mid-late 1960s (be careful of the patent, it will stick to things as it has not been stored correctly). It's a shame about the condition but it's still a beautiful bag.



gucci_lover1269 said:


> This is the Gucci signed Lisette inside.  My aunt is in her 60's who gave it to me. I'm unable to upload the picture of the signature in this post. I'll put it in the next one. Thanks for your help.



We dont authenticate on this thread but it is clearly NOT Gucci in anyway shape or form, not even covered with Gs or with a web-stripe perhaps your aunt is mixing it up with another bag.


----------



## MyMyMy

papertiger said:


> This _is_ Gucci from the mid-late 1960s (be careful of the patent, it will stick to things as it has not been stored correctly). It's a shame about the condition but it's still a beautiful bag.
> 
> 
> 
> We dont authenticate on this thread but it is clearly NOT Gucci in anyway shape or form, not even covered with Gs or with a web-stripe perhaps your aunt is mixing it up with another bag.




Sweetie this is a PRE GUCCI!!!!!!!...lol JP. DO you like Vintage Gucci or New Gucci better PT?


----------



## papertiger

MyMyMy said:


> Sweetie this is a PRE GUCCI!!!!!!!...lol JP. DO you like Vintage Gucci or New Gucci better PT?




Poster has yet to post the pics of her aunt's 'prototype' bag (#3) and I guess one never knows until we see the pics. I know that Chanel didn't add her her name to her early bags but I have seen 1930s Gucci bags with the Gucci name.

Guccio was very 'brand aware', even before there was such a thing, as his time as a bell boy in London in his youth meant he was carrying fine and 'branded' luggage all day and night so it would be very surprising if there was an unmarked bag, even a sample. Before Aldo Gucci changed the Gucci shield to to a shopping knight it actually sowed a bell boy carring suitcases (I think that's so sweet). I would LOVE some Gucci with a bell boy on. And before Guccio Gucci made bags and leather goods in 1921 the family made straw hats, I would love to see a pre-1921 straw boater  

As for new v vintage  I have never bought a Gucci bag young or old that I didn't 100% love but it's interesting that looking at Gucci's timeline they knew when to innovate and move with the times and when to go 'back to basics'. It was Gucci that cultivated the round BTH (I love a curved bag ) and those curves come out in lots of different variations, even in luggage (everyone coppied Gucci's buckled luggage in the 1960s) and then they made the hobo (or the sack bag) famous in the 1970s, making bag-makers that couldn't catch the zeitgeist (like Hermes) look old-fashioned and stuffy in comparison.

I like all the re-issues ATM along with some very nice new designs but I think the mix of old and new also suits me. I love my BTHs, I love the curves, the bamboo handle, the mirror - everything, but until Gucci brought out the current Large size I never imagined myself using one except for occasions/eves and practicality is important too.  

It's a peculiarity of Gucci bags that whatever the size and shape, whatever the hardware, their bags look like GUCCI. So many great bags, so different through the ages but all with such great style, proportion, hardware, leather and colour. Most of the time I don't even have to see the signature on the inside to check authenticity (it helps with dating for all the re-issues of course). A Gucci bag looks like Gucci and I am a Gucci girl


----------



## ebaylover

Does anyone have any information such as timeframe, style, or anything at all regarding this Gucci black leather wallet?  I'd love to know more about it.  Thanks very much.


----------



## papertiger

ebaylover said:


> Does anyone have any information such as timeframe, style, or anything at all regarding this Gucci black leather wallet?  I'd love to know more about it.  Thanks very much.



Can you show a clear pic of the Gucci signature please.


----------



## ebaylover

Here is a photo of the Gucci gold stamp that's in the lower right corner of the 3 credit card section.  Thank you.


----------



## papertiger

*Ebaylover* I think this is a wallet is from around 1970. They were making this type of ladies' wallet in the 1960s but because of the leather pattern I would go for a couple of years affter, rather than before.


----------



## queeniegirl

papertiger said:


> Poster has yet to post the pics of her aunt's 'prototype' bag (#3) and I guess one never knows until we see the pics. I know that Chanel didn't add her her name to her early bags but I have seen 1930s Gucci bags with the Gucci name.
> 
> Guccio was very 'brand aware', even before there was such a thing, as his time as a bell boy in London in his youth meant he was carrying fine and 'branded' luggage all day and night so it would be very surprising if there was an unmarked bag, even a sample. Before Aldo Gucci changed the Gucci shield to to a shopping knight it actually sowed a bell boy carring suitcases (I think that's so sweet). I would LOVE some Gucci with a bell boy on. And before Guccio Gucci made bags and leather goods in 1921 the family made straw hats, I would love to see a pre-1921 straw boater
> 
> As for new v vintage  I have never bought a Gucci bag young or old that I didn't 100% love but it's interesting that looking at Gucci's timeline they knew when to innovate and move with the times and when to go 'back to basics'. It was Gucci that cultivated the round BTH (I love a curved bag ) and those curves come out in lots of different variations, even in luggage (everyone coppied Gucci's buckled luggage in the 1960s) and then they made the hobo (or the sack bag) famous in the 1970s, making bag-makers that couldn't catch the zeitgeist (like Hermes) look old-fashioned and stuffy in comparison.
> 
> I like all the re-issues ATM along with some very nice new designs but I think the mix of old and new also suits me. I love my BTHs, I love the curves, the bamboo handle, the mirror - everything, but until Gucci brought out the current Large size I never imagined myself using one except for occasions/eves and practicality is important too.
> 
> It's a peculiarity of Gucci bags that whatever the size and shape, whatever the hardware, their bags look like GUCCI. So many great bags, so different through the ages but all with such great style, proportion, hardware, leather and colour. Most of the time I don't even have to see the signature on the inside to check authenticity (it helps with dating for all the re-issues of course). A Gucci bag looks like Gucci and I am a Gucci girl


 
Papertiger, I am amazed by your knowledge of all things Gucci!  How have you learned so much about Gucci?  Are there books about Gucci history you would recommend for those of us eager to learn more?


----------



## ebaylover

Thank you so much for your information.  I've searched and searched and found nothing.  Recommendation to go the the expert was a great one.  I wonder if it's something Gucci special or not.  Thank you once more.  Enjoy your day.


----------



## papertiger

queeniegirl said:


> Papertiger, I am amazed by your knowledge of all things Gucci!  How have you learned so much about Gucci?  Are there books about Gucci history you would recommend for those of us eager to learn more?



Practically speaking most of my knowledge comes from having parents that loved everything Italian (and then saying that it seems such an understatement, they really, _really_ loved everything Italian) and for them Gucci was was the epitome of Italian style and so I have grown up with G things.

I would highly recommend *Gucci: The Making of* that came out last year. It costs less than cover price (rrp) on Amazon ATM and the the luxe version is really luxe, leather bound and with a leather slip cover too (I want) which is available from stores and Gucci.com. It's a book to celebrate Gucci's 90 years and was purposely launched at Gucci's museum. and includes the history of the brand, generally very informative. The pictures are great and the text is mostly well written (it gets a bit minor celeb obsessed towards the end). I love this book.


----------



## Merjean

Has anyone ever seen this bag before? I am looking for any information such as age, name etc.  I don't know if it is vintage as I cannot tell when it was made. The serial # tag states limited edition and there is a small silver plate on the bottom back that says Gucci.  ANY info appreciated! TIA


----------



## pastelshades

Thanks for your guys' sharing! I've learnt so much tonite!


----------



## DawnL

Can anyone help with this Gucci bag I found in my grandmothers closet a few years ago. She gave it to me and its just been sitting in my closet. I am not too knowledgeable on vintage bags but I joined this site in hopes of finding out more info.

I have uploaded some photos here
http://s536.photobucket.com/albums/ff328/dogfrogleg/

Any info would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## papertiger

DawnL said:


> Can anyone help with this Gucci bag I found in my grandmothers closet a few years ago. She gave it to me and its just been sitting in my closet. I am not too knowledgeable on vintage bags but I joined this site in hopes of finding out more info.
> 
> I have uploaded some photos here
> http://s536.photobucket.com/albums/ff328/dogfrogleg/
> 
> Any info would be helpful. Thanks



It's a late-1980s coated canvas top-handle bag (it wouldn't have had a name). It's in very good condition but because of age the interior colour may flake so be careful.


----------



## lizou

Hello!
Does anybody know something about this bag? Is it even authentic?
Thanks!

http://www.huuto.net/kohteet/gucci-vintage-valkoinen-laukku/205707161


----------



## papertiger

lizou said:


> Hello!
> Does anybody know something about this bag? Is it even authentic?
> Thanks!
> 
> http://www.huuto.net/kohteet/gucci-vintage-valkoinen-laukku/205707161



first impressions its a late-1980s S/S (if it's real) take a pic of the Gucci inside tag for a more accurate date please. 

For authenticity (and please read the first page, one outside pic is not enough) 

http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/au...format-posts-1-a-689655-437.html#post21392037


----------



## lizou

There should be more pics on that site when you scroll down...
Here's larger:
http://aijaa.com/v.php?i=007617775838.jpg
http://aijaa.com/v.php?i=008337775840.jpg
http://aijaa.com/v.php?i=006017775841.jpg
http://aijaa.com/v.php?i=006127775842.jpg
http://aijaa.com/v.php?i=000107775845.jpg
http://aijaa.com/v.php?i=005347775846.jpg


----------



## papertiger

lizou said:


> There should be more pics on that site when you scroll down...
> Here's larger:
> http://aijaa.com/v.php?i=007617775838.jpg
> http://aijaa.com/v.php?i=008337775840.jpg
> http://aijaa.com/v.php?i=006017775841.jpg
> http://aijaa.com/v.php?i=006127775842.jpg
> http://aijaa.com/v.php?i=000107775845.jpg
> http://aijaa.com/v.php?i=005347775846.jpg



 late -1980s, the inside surface has perished and it has been been severely brushed out, otherwise I think the condition is good.


----------



## phatnflyy

I just received my vintage GAC purse i purchased online. I have been comparing it to other authentic purses and i feel like it is real. My concern is the hardware. Although its heavy its a lil faded, does this mean its fake?                                                                               
There is no serial number but i understand that this collection didnt have em. The zipper is not gold its brown faded but has the YKK. There is a heavy gold charm hanging from the zipper but it is also faded! HELP!


----------



## designerme3

Hi, I always visit this site (long time) but have never joined.  I've owned women's upscale consignment boutiques for about 18 years and this is a first...I have a early Gucci green ostrich bamboo handle small bag but cannot find another like it.  I've already authenticated it, I just need to know what it's worth or where I can find more info.  It might have been a one-of-a-kind or something down that road but it's very rare.  It's been stored in a closet along with about 400 other bags (lots of Gucci) and it's in fabulous condition.  The only thing is that the front green has turned to an olive shade and should be restored but other than that, it's almost perfect!  I know it's from the early 50's, at first I thought late 40's and it has just a 2 code number and the Gucci gold etching of course.  Then, I have a very rare item...it's an olive green leather vintage Gucci BAG SLEEVE/COVER that you can put over your other bag??  It has the bamboo handle and yes, it's authentic.  The inside has just the Gucci in gold but the buckle front signature is G Gucci.  Anyone?  Anyone?  (She has another brown sleeve with bamboo handle but hasn't given that up yet!


----------



## designerme3

Oooopppsss, forgot to post the pictures!


----------



## designerme3

Did I do something wrong on the pic's?  How come the link just didn't come up and why is the entire picture posted?  Sorry, I'm not stupid, I've just never been on here and not sure how it works.


----------



## designerme3

Here is the vintage Gucci sleeve.


----------



## papertiger

Wow designerme, you have great pieces.

The first bag as you say is early 1950s and ostrich. It has almost faded back it's natural colour (ostrich is notorious for this). Not only is sunlight a killer but ostrich just renders dyes unstable. 

I believe the cover is about the same age (1947-53) and made of pigskin with solid brass fittings.  The colour of the inside is closer to the colour it used to be, so again very faded. I don't know what it was used for but I can only guess that is is a cover for a croc or alli bag that couldn't be used in the rain, possibly they did a range where the owner could change the outer skin for a change of colour. 

Certainly it might be worth your while sending an email with pics to the new Gucci museum or to Christies auction house (owned by Gucci Group).


----------



## designerme3

Thank you!  One of my consignors has a closet full of bags she has collected over the past 30 years.  As I said prior, she is bringing me 1-15 at a time but this last group, had about 5 vintage Gucci's (a beige shoulder bag that was never used...it's mint), and a vintage Ghurka Marley Hodgson bag that was worth about $350.00.  Next Monday, I'm going to an elderly women's house who has saved everything from herself, mother and grandmother (she is in her 80's) and she has 100's of bags (this is where I got the sleeve and she has a brown one just like the green).  I can't wait!  I will post some of the bags I get on here for everyone to see if I find some rare, really awesome ones!


----------



## papertiger

designerme3 said:


> Thank you!  One of my consignors has a closet full of bags she has collected over the past 30 years.  As I said prior, she is bringing me 1-15 at a time but this last group, had about 5 vintage Gucci's (a beige shoulder bag that was never used...it's mint), and a vintage Ghurka Marley Hodgson bag that was worth about $350.00.  Next Monday, I'm going to an elderly women's house who has saved everything from herself, mother and grandmother (she is in her 80's) and she has 100's of bags (this is where I got the sleeve and she has a brown one just like the green).  I can't wait!  I will *post some of the bags I get on here for everyone to see if I find some rare, really awesome ones!*



Thank you that would be great 

As you know most people are after the 1970s bag when Gucci was supposedly in its heyday but these older bags are so fascinating and so much rarer, not only because of their age but because Gucci had very few stores. For all of us all at Gucci forum it will greatly appreciated.


----------



## designerme3

I have had, do have now and will get more 70s bags also.  Love them too!  It's just the appreciation of true vintage items that will never be made again...people just do not realize that.  They are a treasure.


----------



## papertiger

My bag collection only goes back to the late 1960s but I def would like to expand my collection 'backwards'. The work in those bags is phenomenal, but the good thing is Gucci's contemporary high-end bags are every bit as good, unbelievably excellent quality and what people dont realise is the price of the more 'affordable' commercial bags actually subsidise the bamboo top-handles and the 1973 flaps etc at Hermes similar bags are prohibitively expensive.


----------



## heidi26

Hi girls,

I did find a vintage crocodile skin bag in dark green with the stamp GUCCI FIRENZE ROMA inside, does anybody has an idea from when this bag might be dated? Also inside it is in bad condition, is it possible to send it in to Gucci for repair/replacement?

Thanks so much!


----------



## papertiger

heidi26 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I did find a vintage crocodile skin bag in dark green with the stamp GUCCI FIRENZE ROMA inside, does anybody has an idea from when this bag might be dated? Also inside it is in bad condition, is it possible to send it in to Gucci for repair/replacement?
> 
> Thanks so much!



This is a WOW bag  

The croc attachment for the chain holder is soooo special.

I needs a serious Gucci spa though or it will start to crack. I doubt Gucci will touch the inside but what they do to the outside might help. They will be able to clean it and feed it but they will not change the colour, even to even it out.  It has not been stored correctly. You can help straight away, stuff it out (not newspaper, or any paper, it will dry it out further) but if you're going to take it to Gucci don't even attempt to clean it. Store it in a room without heating or air con. 

I will have a look at my own croc bags to date it (cos I know when they were first bought). This Gucci-green is a classic colour and the actual chain is very similar to one of mine. The shape is very diffent from any of mine though, and if it is marked very differently it may take a little time for me to research as I need to go through some books. Gucci had different typeface logos running consecutively which doesn't simplify things . 

What are the measurements?


----------



## queeniegirl

heidi26 said:
			
		

> Hi girls,
> 
> I did find a vintage crocodile skin bag in dark green with the stamp GUCCI FIRENZE ROMA inside, does anybody has an idea from when this bag might be dated? Also inside it is in bad condition, is it possible to send it in to Gucci for repair/replacement?
> 
> Thanks so much!



That is an amazing bag!


----------



## heidi26

Hi Papertiger,
thanks so much for your detailed answer. The size is ca.28cm in the length and ca 17cm in the height. It would be great if you could match it to your bag, I have the feeling it is old, also the condition is as you said not the best. I did put some microfibre towels inside as you suggested. How to go on with it? To send  it to Gucci, how does it work? How much is this approximately and how long will it take? Is this bags I can still use every now and then or rather more like a collector's item? Thanks again for all your input! Cheers, Heidi


----------



## papertiger

heidi26 said:


> Hi Papertiger,
> thanks so much for your detailed answer. The size is ca.28cm in the length and ca 17cm in the height. It would be great if you could match it to your bag, I have the feeling it is old, also the condition is as you said not the best. I did put some microfibre towels inside as you suggested. How to go on with it? To send  it to Gucci, how does it work? How much is this approximately and how long will it take? Is this bags I can still use every now and then or rather more like a collector's item? Thanks again for all your input! Cheers, Heidi



How you get it to Gucci depends on where you are. Read the repair thread below. If your location is not there, you could call your nearest store and tell them you have a croc bag and you need to contact Gucci Customer Services as you would like it cleaned. They will either ask you to bring it in or tell you how and where to send it. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci-reference-library/gucci-repair-faqs-671671.html

In Europe the item is appraised first and then they ring you with the cost before they proceed. I think in some countries it costs a nominal fee to be appraised.  Don't send Internationally as croc can't be imported to another territory without a CITES. I'm sure the cost of cleaning will be low considering the value of the bag, plus that bag _needs_ a spa and croc is not a DIY job but I can't tell you exactly except it will be well worth it as a Gucci spa will increase the value long term . 

I would also ask if the bag is too delicate to use but I should think it would be okay for an evening out with minimal things inside. Without me checking it over IRL I can't tell for sure. Check for any cracking or scales lifting but I can't see any from the pics, usually a croc handle is the first to go but you don't have that problem because of the chain. If you do take 'her', don't use in the rain or spill a drop of water/liquid on it. I would have it spa-ed first.


----------



## heidi26

Hi Papertiger,
thanks a lot, I am based in Europe and will take it next week to Gucci and there they should see what to do best with sending it in for repair/treatment. I really wonder how old it might be, I was searching in the net but did not find a similar bag to this...
In case you might find something, please let me know!
Thanks so much, Heidi


----------



## rhr

I have 2 vintage Gucci bags that I would like to identify as to model and age. They belong to my Mom who traveled often to Italy but she doesn't remember when she purchased these. Can anyone help?

This much older tote is about 14.5" wide by 15.5" long. It doesn't have the usual serial number and I wonder if that was the way they were made a while back?












This one is newer but I haven't been able to find a similar one. It is all leather.


----------



## stellawhit

I feel like I just went to Gucci vintage college! special thanks to papertiger


----------



## papertiger

rhr said:


> I have 2 vintage Gucci bags that I would like to identify as to model and age. They belong to my Mom who traveled often to Italy but she doesn't remember when she purchased these. Can anyone help?
> 
> This much older tote is about 14.5" wide by 15.5" long. It doesn't have the usual serial number and I wonder if that was the way they were made a while back?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is newer but I haven't been able to find a similar one. It is all leather.



I have to see the tag/Gucci script of the shopper. 

The second bag is not that old about 12 years


----------



## papertiger

stellawhit said:


> I feel like I just went to Gucci vintage college! special thanks to papertiger


----------



## rhr

papertiger said:


> I have to see the tag/Gucci script of the shopper.
> 
> The second bag is not that old about 12 years


 
Thanks so much. Do you know the name of the hobo bag? The shopper doesn't have the traditional tag. That's why I am so confused. It was definitely bought in Italy.


----------



## papertiger

rhr said:


> Thanks so much. Do you know the name of the hobo bag? The shopper doesn't have the traditional tag. That's why I am so confused. It was definitely bought in Italy.



It's a variation of the Jackie 

Without the Gucci script it's a bit hard. The brass tag suggests late-1980s but at that time it would have had a sig logo and a serial number and copies, even Italian copies would have had similar.


----------



## papertiger

heidi26 said:


> Hi Papertiger,
> thanks a lot, I am based in Europe and will take it next week to Gucci and there they should see what to do best with sending it in for repair/treatment. I really wonder how old it might be, I was searching in the net but did not find a similar bag to this...
> In case you might find something, please let me know!
> Thanks so much, Heidi



I'm going to take a guess at late1940s - early 1950s. The shape and subtle padding on the edging still has a 1940s look but the typeface and chain say slightly later. I also have an Hermes Madmoiselle clutch from the early 1950s with similar edging so I think we can say this was fashionable at the time. Also, the pockets of my Gucci Croc bags from the 1960s are not trimmed with croc which makes me think it is something they stopped doing later on because of the cost of man hours. In addition, the Milan store is not stamped on your bag only their first two stores on Florence and Rome. Anyway, I'm still working on it 

In the 'jouney' of researching your bag I found out that my green croc is mid-1960s as I found a picture of Ursula Andress with the _same_ model from 1966


----------



## rhr

papertiger said:


> It's a variation of the Jackie
> 
> Without the Gucci script it's a bit hard. The brass tag suggests late-1980s but at that time it would have had a sig logo and a serial number and copies, even Italian copies would have had similar.


 

Thanks for the info. I appreciate it!


----------



## papertiger

pastelshades said:


> Thanks for your guys' sharing! I've learnt so much tonite!


----------



## queeniegirl

stellawhit said:
			
		

> I feel **** I just went ** Gucci vintage college! special thanks ** papertiger



Isn't *** knowledge ** Gucci amazing?!  I love reading **** thread just ** learn ***** Gucci!


----------



## stellawhit

Hi Gucci Lovers, 
this is my first official post here on P.F.  so please correct me if I do anything wrong.

I recently purchased this Vintage Gucci bag on ebay and was curious as to the year of origin,model, and age? The Seller assured me it was authentic and has positive feeds; any info would be helpful...

It says "gucci accessory Collection" but only has one stamp and no hardware marks which I found to be strange?  If anyone has any info that would be great. 
Thank you so much and best to everyone on here.


----------



## papertiger

heidi26 said:


> Hi Papertiger,
> thanks so much for your detailed answer. The size is ca.28cm in the length and ca 17cm in the height. It would be great if you could match it to your bag, I have the feeling it is old, also the condition is as you said not the best. I did put some microfibre towels inside as you suggested. How to go on with it? To send  it to Gucci, how does it work? How much is this approximately and how long will it take? Is this bags I can still use every now and then or rather more like a collector's item? Thanks again for all your input! Cheers, Heidi




I did a bit of research 

Narrowing down all the time, Gucci only expanded to the Milan shop in 1951 so I guess we now know it's late-'40s - 1951. I surprised myself it's around what I guessed.

Once theyve cleaned it, maybe Gucci will ask to buy it from you for their museum


----------



## stellawhit

I posted earlier but forgot to add the pictures. thank you https://plus.google.com/photos/10242...CJO_pLTOmv_nfA


----------



## heidi26

papertiger said:


> I did a bit of research
> 
> Narrowing down all the time, Gucci only expanded to the Milan shop in 1951 so I guess we now know it's late-'40s - 1951. I surprised myself it's around what I guessed.
> 
> Once theyve cleaned it, maybe Gucci will ask to buy it from you for their museum



Hi Papertiger,

thank you so much for your time and research, this is really great and very much appreciated! 

 I did already speak to the guy in the local Gucci store, however they did not really have a lot of a clue there, not even how to ship it in to repair/clean it, especially since it is old and crocodile skin and they said they need special papers (which I honestly did not understand for shipping within Europe). So for now I have sent a direct request to the customer support in Florence, let's see if they come back to me, I will keep you updated!

Thanks again so much for your great help,

Heidi


----------



## papertiger

heidi26 said:


> Hi Papertiger,
> 
> thank you so much for your time and research, this is really great and very much appreciated!
> 
> I did already speak to the guy in the local Gucci store, however they did not really have a lot of a clue there, not even how to ship it in to repair/clean it, especially since it is old and crocodile skin and they said they need special papers (which I honestly did not understand for shipping within Europe). So for now I have sent a direct request to the customer support in Florence, let's see if they come back to me, I will keep you updated!
> 
> Thanks again so much for your great help,
> 
> Heidi



They obviously do not know what they are talking about, so annoying for you. Gucci do not need 'papers' (prob refer to a CITES) to ship within the European Union, especially when Gucci are sending Gucci bag internally  

But anyway, please keep us (esp me ) updated with progress of your fascinating and beautiful bag.


----------



## sensique

Please help me date my Gucci bags. If possible also write the name of the collection.

Thanks in advance


----------



## papertiger

^

Insides

1. Mid-late 1980s

2. Late-1960s 

3. Early-1970s


----------



## sensique

Thanks a lot! Have a nice weekend.




papertiger said:


> ^
> 
> Insides
> 
> 1. Mid-late 1980s
> 
> 2. Late-1960s
> 
> 3. Early-1970s


----------



## sensique

Hello there,

Another Gucci vintage purchase.Could you help me with the date. Thanks in advance.

Best regards





papertiger said:


> ^
> 
> Insides
> 
> 1. Mid-late 1980s
> 
> 2. Late-1960s
> 
> 3. Early-1970s


----------



## papertiger

sensique said:


> Hello there,
> 
> Another Gucci vintage purchase.Could you help me with the date. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Best regards



What are the dimensions of the bag please and does it have a mod brev number (doesn't matter if it doesn't)? 

Without doing research I think it's late-1950s. Let me know thhe specs and I'll do some research hopefully for a more definite answer


----------



## sensique

Hi, I cant find any number inside. Where is it usually written?

Measurment in cm

16 cm lenght

21 cm wide

Best regards



sensique said:


> Hello there,
> 
> Another Gucci vintage purchase.Could you help me with the date. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Best regards


 


papertiger said:


> What are the dimensions of the bag please and does it have a mod brev number (doesn't matter if it doesn't)?
> 
> Without doing research I think it's late-1950s. Let me know thhe specs and I'll do some research hopefully for a more definite answer


----------



## Harper Quinn

I just bought a little Gucci box, the serial number inside reads 001-3070 002058 and dimensions are  20 x 14 x 5.5 cm. Any ideas when it's from and would it have a name? I think it's probably from 90s or 00s, the leather feels lovely! Thanks in advance.


----------



## papertiger

Harper Quinn said:


> I just bought a little Gucci box, the serial number inside reads 001-3070 002058 and dimensions are  20 x 14 x 5.5 cm. Any ideas when it's from and would it have a name? I think it's probably from 90s or 00s, the leather feels lovely! Thanks in advance.



As you correctly appraised, very late 1990s-2000s (not earlier than 1997 but but not later than 2002).  If I find out the exact year I will come back to this thread to let you know. 

Looks lake a beautiful and smart bag, is it possible to have a few more pics (actually _less_ close-up) for our viewing pleasure?


----------



## Harper Quinn

papertiger said:


> As you correctly appraised, very late 1990s-2000s (not earlier than 1997 but but not later than 2002).  If I find out the exact year I will come back to this thread to let you know.
> 
> Looks lake a beautiful and smart bag, is it possible to have a few more pics (actually _less_ close-up) for our viewing pleasure?



PT you are a genius! :salute: Have you studied/do you work in fashion? 
Here is another photo, hope you enjoy it


----------



## Harper Quinn

Arggh!! It's rotated, sorry, here is another!


----------



## papertiger

Harper Quinn said:


> PT you are a genius! :salute: Have you studied/do you work in fashion?
> Here is another photo, hope you enjoy it



Thanks for these, both great pics and it is such a STUNNING bag  

And thank you for your compliments  I do work in fashion, shall we just say usually 6 times a year


----------



## sensique

Hello, did you manage to find some information about my bag?

Sorry for beeing a pain in the a... but im really curious about the date. I havent seen this model before 

best regards






papertiger said:


> What are the dimensions of the bag please and does it have a mod brev number (doesn't matter if it doesn't)?
> 
> Without doing research I think it's late-1950s. Let me know thhe specs and I'll do some research hopefully for a more definite answer


----------



## papertiger

sensique said:


> Hello, did you manage to find some information about my bag?
> 
> Sorry for beeing a pain in the a... but im really curious about the date. I havent seen this model before
> 
> best regards



I hadn't forgotten you 

I know it's 1950s. (Real) work is a more a PITA than you aver could be and there is a family crisis ATM to  but I shall do some more research when I have a bit more time. Very interesting bag


----------



## Rosalie11228

Hi all,

I purchased the following bag at a high end estate sale in NYC that was done by the NYPD in a private home where the owner died.  She had many designer handbags.  Great vintage Fendi and Gucci.  One of the Fendi still had the original tag from Lord & Taylor on it.  I grabbed this one but it does not have any serial number on it as far as I can see.  Everything about it "feels" real, but is there any way to be sure?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200748418484&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## papertiger

Rosalie11228 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I purchased the following bag at a high end estate sale in NYC that was done by the NYPD in a private home where the owner died.  She had many designer handbags.  Great vintage Fendi and Gucci.  One of the Fendi still had the original tag from Lord & Taylor on it.  I grabbed this one but it does not have any serial number on it as far as I can see.  Everything about it "feels" real, but is there any way to be sure?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200748418484&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT



For authenticity questions post here

http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/au...format-posts-1-a-689655-480.html#post21661765


----------



## nycgr1

The knowledge and pictures that has been shared, is fascinating. Thank you for sharing your knowledge.


----------



## PatientShopper

nycgr1, I second that!   Great thread!   I have some Gucci handbags, wallet, credit card case, ... that I purchased at the Gucci NYC store in the 1980's.  This has inspired me to dig through my boxes and find them!  When I do, I'll take some pictures and post.


----------



## marrgarr

Hi guys!!  Hoping someone on this board can help me out with this vintage Gucci purse.  Estate item that I am thinking is late 70s - 80s.  But not sure.... 

Anyone here know what this style was called or when it was made?  It is a super soft navy blue leather (kidskin??) with an unusual woven front flap.  The purse has a detachable shoulder strap so it can be worn as a clutch also.   Purse measures 13 inches wide by 9 inches tall.

No serial numbers.  Gold stamped "Gucci" on inside of purse.

Thanks in advance for any help you can offer!!


----------



## papertiger

marrgarr said:


> Hi guys!!  Hoping someone on this board can help me out with this vintage Gucci purse.  Estate item that I am thinking is late 70s - 80s.  But not sure....
> 
> Anyone here know what this style was called or when it was made?  It is a super soft navy blue leather (kidskin??) with an unusual woven front flap.  The purse has a detachable shoulder strap so it can be worn as a clutch also.   Purse measures 13 inches wide by 9 inches tall.
> 
> No serial numbers.  Gold stamped "Gucci" on inside of purse.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help you can offer!!



I think your right about the date. Probably more 1970s than 1980s (pre-'83) if it doesn't have a serial no. I love this bag, it's sooo pretty.


----------



## marrgarr

Thanks PaperTiger for the compliment!  I have never seen a Gucci with this type of woven leather work, reminiscent of Bottega Veneta trademark "intrecciato weave".  Have you ever seen any like this one, or do you know what the style was called?


----------



## papertiger

marrgarr said:


> Thanks PaperTiger for the compliment!  I have never seen a Gucci with this type of woven leather work, reminiscent of Bottega Veneta trademark "intrecciato weave".  Have you ever seen any like this one, or do you know what the style was called?



No idea what it was called I'm afraid, most bags did not have names. The  woven pattern is a traditional technique (used for straw too of course) but BV took the idea and made it it's own. 

Before 1921 Gucci was actually a straw hat maker so perhaps there is a nod to Gucci's routes. If I find anything more on this style I will let you know


----------



## marrgarr

papertiger said:


> No idea what it was called I'm afraid, most bags did not have names. The  woven pattern is a traditional technique (used for straw too of course) but BV took the idea and made it it's own.
> 
> Before 1921 Gucci was actually a straw hat maker so perhaps there is a nod to Gucci's routes. If I find anything more on this style I will let you know



 Again, thanks so much for your input on this purse.  Really appreciate your assistance.!  It is amazing the amount of interesting information that can be found among these helpful members!


----------



## magdalinka

Awesome thread! Read through the whole thing and love the crocodile and the ostrich bags! So beautiful. 
I recently came across 2 Gucci bags myself. Does anyone know if Gucci ever used plain zippers (non YKK or Gucci)? This coated canvas bag I found has no markings on the zipper heads. Anyone know when it was made?

Thanks for any info in advance


----------



## papertiger

magdalinka said:


> Awesome thread! Read through the whole thing and love the crocodile and the ostrich bags! So beautiful.
> I recently came across 2 Gucci bags myself. Does anyone know if Gucci ever used plain zippers (non YKK or Gucci)? This coated canvas bag I found has no markings on the zipper heads. Anyone know when it was made?
> 
> Thanks for any info in advance



Mid-1980s and all is fine


----------



## magdalinka

papertiger said:


> Mid-1980s and all is fine


Thank you so much! You have such deep knowledge of the brand, I can tell you are a true Gucci appreciator.


----------



## ivonna9

hi! can someone please give me a little bit information about this model. Thank you!


----------



## ivonna9

One more question please, if I buy this bag I posted above....i'll have to do something with lining it's in a poor conditon....and since i read this: 

" 9. Can Gucci repair the inside of my canvas bag - it's flaking and the colour is comming off on everything in my bag.

 No. This is a common problem in GAL bags and some canvas and leather trimmed 1980s vintage travel bags Gucci can do nothing about this, best to line the bag with protective acid-free tissue paper or tale or scrub/brush as much flakey top stuff off as poss to prevent further damage."

...I feel completely bummed! What we are suppose to do with the lining then?? Non capisco 

Tnx!


----------



## papertiger

ivonna9 said:


> hi! can someone please give me a little bit information about this model. Thank you!





ivonna9 said:


> One more question please, if I buy this bag I posted above....i'll have to do something with lining it's in a poor conditon....and since i read this:
> 
> " 9. Can Gucci repair the inside of my canvas bag - it's flaking and the colour is comming off on everything in my bag.
> 
> No. This is a common problem in GAL bags and some canvas and leather trimmed 1980s vintage travel bags Gucci can do nothing about this, best to line the bag with protective acid-free tissue paper or tale or scrub/brush as much flakey top stuff off as poss to prevent further damage."
> 
> ...I feel completely bummed! What we are suppose to do with the lining then?? Non capisco
> 
> Tnx!



Welcome to tPF and the G forum. 

Sorry, I can't tell anything more about the date from one outside photo. 

As for the lining, I guess one has to deal with it or choose not to go with the bag. These GAC canvas bags were not supposed to be around 'forever', it's a testament to their makers that there still to be so many and in reasonable condition.


----------



## ivonna9

Ok! Thanks for the answer. I didn't buy it at the end even though price was good and outside condition pristine! I decided to purchase something else (D&G "Miss Bunny")...but I"m still looking for a nice vintage Gucci.


----------



## szhwife

great place to find info of vintage gucci!! thank you all.


----------



## papertiger

papertiger said:


> The Bouvier, or G1097 was created in 1958 and is a flattish shoulder bag and has a snap-hook lock closure
> 
> and
> 
> The Jackie, (a new version of the above) G1244 created in 1961 with a wider leather base and a piston lock
> 
> There were other modifications to these basic models above featuring slightly different locks etc over the years.
> 
> Jackie Bouvier/Kennedy/Onassis caried both models of the bag in many variations
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Ford re-launched the Jackie in 1999 but there have also been Bouviers during mid-2000s.
> 
> Frida Giannini brought out the softer New Jackie with a detachable longer shoulder strap and tassels in 2009 in 2 sizes, the Large version is now a little smaller than the massive Large version of '09
> 
> The original version of the Jackie was launched again AW '11 with a single adjustable strap but only Med size




I now have it in writing from Gucci _(Gucci Forever)_ _and_ Hermes _(Leather Forever) _that both the Bouvier _and_ the Trim I were both first released in *1958*

Many people have thought or implied that one brand copied the other, now we _know_ it was telepathy, ESP or espionage 

Oh and that and similarity between Hermes calling their present exihibtion _Leather Forever_ and Gucci's current book with _Gucci Forever_ is completely coincidental  or is it? :ninja:


----------



## magdalinka

papertiger said:


> I now have it in writing from Gucci _(Gucci Forever)_ _and_ Hermes _(Leather Forever) _that both the Bouvier _and_ the Trim I were both first released in *1958*
> 
> Many people have thought or implied that one brand copied the other, now we _know_ it was telepathy, ESP or espionage
> 
> Oh and that and similarity between Hermes calling their present exihibtion _Leather Forever_ and Gucci's current book with _Gucci Forever_ is completely coincidental  or is it? :ninja:


Wow, good to know, it is a bit weird though . I wonder who's copying who??:ninja:


----------



## iluvbags1120

ivonna9 said:
			
		

> hi! can someone please give me a little bit information about this model. Thank you!



Wow, I still own that bag!! Mine is actually in pretty good condition, even the lining is still good. I tried to sell it once on eBay, but the buyer did not come thru, I ended up keeping it. I'm not sure they can fix a bad lining in that particular bag.


----------



## RubyFaye

I just found this bag in my grandmothers stuff when going through a bunch of boxes recently and I am having a hard time placing when this could be from. I don't really know anything about Gucci bags. It is a gorgeous purse, definitely has some wear to it. I would like to get it repaired, but make sure its real first and if it is actually worth it to get it repaired. It does have a small rip in the leather on the inside of the purse. Im just hoping someone can help identify when this could be from!


----------



## MattsMum

Hello, could anyone advise me where I could go to get a pair of Tom Ford Gucci  embroidered Jeans authenticated?  Thanks in advance


----------



## deesays

I just won this purse on ebay today and I would like to find more information about it:

www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?V...2FvZVYE890VzW33elyxfk%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Thank you!


----------



## goodric4

Excellent information, Papertiger!  The lovely tan clutch that I posted in the "Name that Gucci" thread is actually snake-embossed leather (the closure flap).  Even though it is good quality leather with tight stitching, this information coupled with the strange "Gucci Galleria made in Italy" stamp is raising even more doubts.  It's such a shame because it's such a beautiful bag.



papertiger said:


> *Gucci do not and have never made the following: *
> 
> Stamped snake-skin, lizard, crocodile or alligator.
> 
> If someone has a bag that is a stamped exotic it aint Gucci
> 
> Faux-leather - Watch out especially for Tom Ford mid-late 1990s high-shine, polished leather examples especially in black (sometimes with GUCCI written in upper-case on the outside). It is _so_ hard to authenticate these bags unless you are an expert in this era. Lots of fakes on the market from that generation too because they were relatively easy to copy. Most copies are faux leather but there were leather copies too alas.


----------



## papertiger

MattsMum said:


> Hello, could anyone advise me where I could go to get a pair of Tom Ford Gucci  embroidered Jeans authenticated?  Thanks in advance



I did leave you a message 



deesays said:


> I just won this purse on ebay today and I would like to find more information about it:
> 
> www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?V...2FvZVYE890VzW33elyxfk%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Thank you!



At first glance I'd say Mid-1970s to mid-1980s little shoulder bag  (no name) and It's so cute  but I recognise that hardware and its bugging me    If I find a closer year or collection I will let you know. 



goodric4 said:


> Excellent information, Papertiger!  The lovely tan clutch that I posted in the "Name that Gucci" thread is actually snake-embossed leather (the closure flap).  Even though it is good quality leather with tight stitching, this information coupled with the strange "Gucci Galleria made in Italy" stamp is raising even more doubts.  It's such a shame because it's such a beautiful bag.



OK, stamped leather is a  however sometimes really good lizard, whipsnake, watersnake or Karrung can look stamped when it's actually real. BTW,  I haven't forgotten I need to pics of my brown suede  just need to find it again


----------



## goodric4

goodric4 said:


> [\QUOTE]
> OK, stamped leather is a  however sometimes really good lizard, whipsnake, watersnake or Karrung can look stamped when it's actually real. BTW, I haven't forgotten I need to pics of my brown suede  just need to find it again


 
Hmm, but let's go back to the stamp for one minute.  Have you ever heard of the stamp "Gucci Galleria made in Italy"?  I keep looking at vintage authentication sites and can't find any such stamp.  However, there is one on ebay:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gucci-Galle...T-/221058499081?pt=Wallet&hash=item33781d0209

I contacted the seller from the above auction.  He said that this wallet was purchased at Gucci Galleria Beverly Hills (although now that I look at the description, it says it was purchased in Chicago!).  Is it possible that this store had it's own special stamp?  If no one knows the answer, I will call them to see if I can find out.


----------



## Klinkker

Hello! Sorry, I know this may be the wrong thread but the right one is a bit dormant right now I really need to know soon..  I found this in a local thrift shop where it is common to find designer purses but, this one I am not sure about. It has no serial number and the inner lining is a vinyl. It looks like it could be from the late 70's or early 80's. Any info would be appreciated!


----------



## lmorelli

Sorry if this is not the correct place to pose this question, but I need some vintage Gucci help. I saw a vintage Gucci online, the seller did not know if it was authentic. The inside does not have any markings at all (such as Gucci stamp, serial # etc.) Is it possible that it could actually be real? Also, do people get the insides refurbised by non-Gucci craftsman? 

Thanks!


----------



## papertiger

lmorelli said:


> Sorry if this is not the correct place to pose this question, but I need some vintage Gucci help. I saw a vintage Gucci online, the seller did not know if it was authentic. The inside does not have any markings at all (such as Gucci stamp, serial # etc.) Is it possible that it could actually be real? Also, do people get the insides refurbised by non-Gucci craftsman?
> 
> Thanks!



The answers to both your questions are already in this thread

To the first question - no markings will mean its not Gucci - even bags from the 1930s are marked.

People probably do get the insides refurbished by non-Gucci craftspeople but then Gucci will never touch it again if it ever needs further work.


----------



## emmiamanda

I have this vintage Gucci and I was wondering if anyone (papertiger?) could tell me its age/etc.? Thank you so much!


----------



## lmorelli

papertiger said:


> The answers to both your questions are already in this thread
> 
> To the first question - no markings will mean its not Gucci - even bags from the 1930s are marked.
> 
> People probably do get the insides refurbished by non-Gucci craftspeople but then Gucci will never touch it again if it ever needs further work.


 
Okay...Thank you for your help!


----------



## Klinkker

Thank you for the response.  After reading more of the thread,  the history that you provide is quite fascinating!   You said earlier that you ask your mom and uncle a lot of questions.  Did they work in the fashion industry or own many products over the years?   I'm not doubting what they say.  I just figure they must be living very interesting lives to know what they do.  You as well.  I think its so cool that you have this knowledge about vintage gucci.  I'm a history buff in general and love that fashion and items can really tell us a lot about the time and era.  It's almost like these handbags had a life and we're trying to find out their family tree.  Thanks a lot for the info.


----------



## Klinkker

I also wanted to know..  when did designer handbags start to become widely counterfeited?  This is a question I have been trying to figure out for a while...  any incite from anybody would be helpful.


----------



## coolgrly

got these from a flea market yesterday.  there was a swarm of women at this one booth and they were all grabbing at purses from boxes and more waiting to get a hold of one.  there was one box near where my sis and i were standing so we grabbed it quick!  found these.  the monogram fabric of the chocolate brown purse is velvet like.  paptertiger, can you please tell me their era?  TIA.


----------



## coolgrly

here are 2 more.  i thought it strange that GAC and the model/serial number on the clutch were stamped directly on the purse and not on a leather tag and i've never seen a brass plate like the one seen on the second purse.  but since they were only $8.00 each i had to have them.  papertiger, if you are familiar with these styles can you please tell me from what era they came from?  TIA.


----------



## papertiger

You hit the jackpot *coolgrly*  these are wonderful, I am not surprised they attracted a swarm of keen vintage hunters.

1. The first is from the very late 1970s or very early 1980s  

2. Thus highly desirable bag is from the mid-1970s and is one of the last version of the design at this issue. Look after it well, it will be very hard to acquire another just like it  

3 Early GAC very late 1970s-very early 1980s 

4. I'm pretty sure this is a 1960s bag (not before 1966) I will double check this one. Remind me if I forget to come back to you


----------



## coolgrly

papertiger said:


> You hit the jackpot *coolgrly*  these are wonderful, I am not surprised they attracted a swarm of keen vintage hunters.
> 
> 1. The first is from the very late 1970s or very early 1980s
> 
> 2. Thus highly desirable bag is from the mid-1970s and is one of the last version of the design at this issue. Look after it well, it will be very hard to acquire another just like it
> 
> 3 Early GAC very late 1970s-very early 1980s
> 
> 4. I'm pretty sure this is a 1960s bag (not before 1966) I will double check this one. Remind me if I forget to come back to you



thank you thank you thank you!  i am estatic.  and a BIG THANKS for starting this thread papertiger.  very informative and i've learned quite a bit.


----------



## coolgrly

I got so excited i forgot to ask if you consider the 4th purse a kelly.


----------



## queeniegirl

coolgrly said:
			
		

> thank you thank you thank you!  i am estatic.  and a BIG THANKS for starting this thread papertiger.  very informative and i've learned quite a bit.



I have also learned so much by reading papertigers posts!  Wow!  You hit the Gucci jackpot!  Good for you!


----------



## coolgrly

queeniegirl said:


> I have also learned so much by reading papertigers posts!  Wow!  You hit the Gucci jackpot!  Good for you!



thanks queeniegirl.


----------



## coolgrly

hi pt!  i missed asking about this one.  1980s?


----------



## papertiger

Klinkker said:


> Hello! Sorry, I know this may be the wrong thread but the right one is a bit dormant right now I really need to know soon..  I found this in a local thrift shop where it is common to find designer purses but, this one I am not sure about. It has no serial number and the inner lining is a vinyl. It looks like it could be from the late 70's or early 80's. Any info would be appreciated!



Mid -1980s (sorry for the delay but when I read you post first time around I thought you wanted authentication and I can't do that on this thread)


----------



## papertiger

emmiamanda said:


> I have this vintage Gucci and I was wondering if anyone (papertiger?) could tell me its age/etc.? Thank you so much!



I am sorry to you too for not answering sooner, somehow I missed your post. Late-1980s Boston with a strap (from the travel range) Looks in good condition from these pics.


----------



## papertiger

queeniegirl said:


> I have also learned so much by reading papertigers posts!  Wow!  You hit the Gucci jackpot!  Good for you!



My pleasure


----------



## papertiger

coolgrly said:


> I got so excited i forgot to ask if you consider the 4th purse a kelly.



 'Kelly' style 

 I found a picture of a reissue of this GG style on a sold sterling silver and gold plate keyring(?). It's from around 1983-5 (my mother has one of the bags which is why my eyes went out on stalks when I saw the pic.



coolgrly said:


> hi pt!  i missed asking about this one.  1980s?



 Spot-on, very late-1980s, from a Summer travel range


----------



## coolgrly

papertiger said:


> 'Kelly' style
> 
> I found a picture of a reissue of this GG style on a sold sterling silver and gold plate keyring(?). It's from around 1983-5 (my mother has one of the bags which is why my eyes went out on stalks when I saw the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> Spot-on, very late-1980s, from a Summer travel range



thank you very much PT .  if it weren't for your posts, i would be very clueless on vintage purses.  is the keyring from 83-85 or the purse?


----------



## coolgrly

okay, this is the last one for sure.......don't know if i'll ever hit the jackpot again.  i got this purse from about a month ago.........yup from the flea market.  it was bad cosmetically.  there were big areas where the dye had faded (i regret not taking a picture of it in this condition).  i just picked it up from a local cobbler who dyed it for me.  he did tell me that the GG logos would probably not be as prominent but i really love this purse and i told him to go ahead and do it.  my question is if it is vintage and if it is, from what era is it from?


----------



## MissaAngel

Vintage ( circa 1970s) Gucci Blue Monogram Speedy bag
Red/ Blue racing stripe
Measures 11" in length, 8" in height and 3" in width.
Bought this vintage Gucci evening bag from ebay.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271046848...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_500wt_1288


----------



## dorina5

Naughtipidgin said:


> Lovely vintage Gucci, just added to my personal collection.


PaperTiger - your knowledge of vintage Gucci is amazing, thanks so much for sharing!
My parents are originally from Italy so we used to visit often when I was younger and my grandparents were still alive. I have quite a few Gucci and Fendi bags from the late 70s/early 80s that were purchased over there and are buried somewhere in my closet at my moms house. I can't wait to dig them out and put them to use again!


----------



## papertiger

coolgrly said:


> thank you very much PT .  if it weren't for your posts, i would be very clueless on vintage purses.  is the keyring from 83-85 or the purse?



The keyring

Here is the advert/picture. Everything in this picture is solid silver and gold plated - I need to do some more reading to check on your bag. Photo from The Advertising Archives


----------



## papertiger

coolgrly said:


> okay, this is the last one for sure.......don't know if i'll ever hit the jackpot again.  i got this purse from about a month ago.........yup from the flea market.  it was bad cosmetically.  there were big areas where the dye had faded (i regret not taking a picture of it in this condition).  i just picked it up from a local cobbler who dyed it for me.  he did tell me that the GG logos would probably not be as prominent but i really love this purse and i told him to go ahead and do it.  my question is if it is vintage and if it is, from what era is it from?



If its real it's from approx 2005, check in the 'Authentic This' thread for piece of mind. The horse-bit print is from the early 1970s

Picture of bags from Gucci Museum in Florence, photo credits?


----------



## papertiger

dorina5 said:


> PaperTiger - your knowledge of vintage Gucci is amazing, thanks so much for sharing!
> My parents are originally from Italy so we used to visit often when I was younger and my grandparents were still alive. I have quite a few Gucci and Fendi bags from the late 70s/early 80s that were purchased over there and are buried somewhere in my closet at my moms house. I can't wait to dig them out and put them to use again!



My pleasure :kiss:

How wonderful. Most of my vintage bags are inherited too, my mother is so happy that her 'discards' are being used and loved so many years later. 

And the brilliant thing with Gucci vintage bags (and other things) is that they such good quality more so than so many new expensive bags today. Happily new Guccis are mostly comparative to their 'ancestors' but having the vintage helps me appreciate what to look for.


----------



## emmiamanda

papertiger said:


> I am sorry to you too for not answering sooner, somehow I missed your post. Late-1980s Boston with a strap (from the travel range) Looks in good condition from these pics.



No worries! And thanks so much for the information, 80's was my guess too .


----------



## Klinkker

papertiger said:


> Mid -1980s (sorry for the delay but when I read you post first time around I thought you wanted authentication and I can't do that on this thread)


Papertiger- Thank you!  I was really just looking for any information on the bag.  Mid 1980's.  Awesome. I was certainly off.  You rock!


----------



## dorina5

papertiger said:


> Practically speaking most of my knowledge comes from having parents that loved everything Italian (and then saying that it seems such an understatement, they really, _really_ loved everything Italian) and for them Gucci was was the epitome of Italian style and so I have grown up with G things.
> 
> I would highly recommend *Gucci: The Making of* that came out last year. It costs less than cover price (rrp) on Amazon ATM and the the luxe version is really luxe, leather bound and with a leather slip cover too (I want) which is available from stores and Gucci.com. It's a book to celebrate Gucci's 90 years and was purposely launched at Gucci's museum. and includes the history of the brand, generally very informative. The pictures are great and the text is mostly well written (it gets a bit minor celeb obsessed towards the end). I love this book.


So based on your recommendation, I purchased "Gucci: the making of" From Amazon.com and it just arrived today...the pictures are gorgeous! Can't wait to sit down and read up on the history of a house I have loved since I was old enough to know what a Gucci bag was!
And it's going to look fabulous sitting on my coffee table!  
Thanks paper tiger!


----------



## papertiger

dorina5 said:


> So based on your recommendation, I purchased "Gucci: the making of" From Amazon.com and it just arrived today...the pictures are gorgeous! *Can't wait to sit down and read up on the history of a house I have loved since I was old enough to know what a Gucci bag was!
> And it's going to look fabulous sitting on my coffee table!*
> Thanks paper tiger!



So pleased


----------



## crystalr199

Hi can someone please help. I posted in the authentication bread and didn't get a reply. I saw the person who does authenticating reply to other saying that they are not skilled with vintage. So I'm guessing that's why I was skipped. Was hoping for an authentication... But was also wondering from when does this bag date back to? I got it from an antique store for $50. Seems in good condition just have to get the handles repaired. Anyone's input would help and would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advanced


----------



## papertiger

crystalr199 said:


> Hi can someone please help. I posted in the authentication bread and didn't get a reply. I saw the person who does authenticating reply to other saying that they are not skilled with vintage. So I'm guessing that's why I was skipped. Was hoping for an authentication... But was also wondering from when does this bag date back to? I got it from an antique store for $50. Seems in good condition just have to get the handles repaired. Anyone's input would help and would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advanced



This not an authentication but there is nothing to worry about with your bag. It is a GAC Boston from the early 1980s, congratulations. 

For future ref, there are skilled authenticators that are great with vintage but they might not pop in so frequently. I do NOT authenticate unless another asks me for a second opinion.


----------



## crystalr199

papertiger said:
			
		

> This not an authentication but there is nothing to worry about with your bag. It is a GAC Boston from the early 1980s, congratulations.
> 
> For future ref, there are skilled authenticators that are great with vintage but they might not pop in so frequently. I do NOT authenticate unless another asks me for a second opinion.



Thanks a bunch I really appreciate it!!


----------



## CoachChris

crystalr199 said:


> Thanks a bunch I really appreciate it!!


 I know this question has been asked before...how old is a Gucci Bag have to be before it is considered vintage?


----------



## papertiger

CoachChris said:


> I know this question has been asked before...how old is a Gucci Bag have to be before it is considered vintage?



Personally, I would say about 15 years but many call any pre-loved Guccis vintage.

After about 15 years I think styles start to look interesting again rather just 'older'.


----------



## papertiger

crystalr199 said:


> Thanks a bunch I really appreciate it!!



No problem, enjoy your pretty bag. BTW, the leather is boar which is very hardy, no need to baby


----------



## CoachChris

papertiger said:


> Personally, I would say about 15 years but many call any pre-loved Guccis vintage.
> 
> After about 15 years I think styles start to look interesting again rather just 'older'.


 Thank You!!!


----------



## crystalr199

papertiger said:
			
		

> No problem, enjoy your pretty bag. BTW, the leather is boar which is very hardy, no need to baby



Thanks !!


----------



## ScarletSays

Hi there, hope this pic comes out. Just joined the forum and wondered if you could give me any information on this Gucci? Date would be good and if it had a name? Many thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## papertiger

ScarletSays said:


> View attachment 1882181
> 
> 
> Hi there, hope this pic comes out. Just joined the forum and wondered if you could give me any information on this Gucci? Date would be good and if it had a name? Many thanks in advance for your help.



Welcome to the forum *ScarletSays*

 Looks like a GORGEOUS bag, please let me see the inside name-plate/script/tag for a better reading


----------



## ScarletSays

Apologies for the delay (thought i might get email notification when anyone answered). The inside is very flaky and has almost completely disappeared, re-reading your threads this looks like a common problem with the vintage blue bags. The handle has links of bamboo and there is a serial number under the Gucci flap (can send that to you tomorrow if needs be). If you need any more pics, do let me know. Many thanks again for your time. Your knowledge of Gucci really is unparalleled.


----------



## papertiger

ScarletSays said:


> View attachment 1885642
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies for the delay (thought i might get email notification when anyone answered). The inside is very flaky and has almost completely disappeared, re-reading your threads this looks like a common problem with the vintage blue bags. The handle has links of bamboo and there is a serial number under the Gucci flap (can send that to you tomorrow if needs be). If you need any more pics, do let me know. Many thanks again for your time. Your knowledge of Gucci really is unparalleled.



Sometime that 'notification' thing doesn't work which can be a bit embarrassing (esp if someone asks a question) so it's always wise to check back to threads from time to time just in case but no worries.

Well, it's from the 1990s. I can't see the dangle charm that some bags have on the inside pocket or the back of the tab from one pic but I would say it's roughly the same age as my Bamboo N/S basket (1996). BTW, my bag has the same problem with the flaking inside - it is so annoying not only does everything get covered in black 'bits' but those bits stick anything plastic or vinyl like glue LOL.


----------



## ScarletSays

That's brilliant, so it's a bit later than I thought. Here is the pic on the serial number and the inside zip tag (just a circle in gold with 2 "G"s), for confirmation. The serial number is 001 58 1500. Many thanks in advance again for your help. (ps got email notification for this reply)


----------



## papertiger

ScarletSays said:


> View attachment 1887054
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's brilliant, so it's a bit later than I thought. Here is the pic on the serial number and the inside zip tag (just a circle in gold with 2 "G"s), for confirmation. The serial number is 001 58 1500. Many thanks in advance again for your help. (ps got email notification for this reply)



It's just as I expected from my first estimate


----------



## ScarletSays

Brilliant. Many thanks again, so nice to find some actual, trusted information somewhere on the web!


----------



## papertiger

ScarletSays said:


> Brilliant. Many thanks again, so nice to find some actual, trusted information somewhere on the web!



My pleasure, glad I could help.

Never mind on line, I went to a _very_ expensive vintage concession in a dept store in London last night and they had 2 Gucci bags marked 20 years later than their issue date (1970s when they should have been 1950s) no info in the leather (Boar) and waaaaayyyy over priced (as in more expensive than new Gucci)


----------



## ScarletSays

They shoulda got themselves on this site and asked the Gucci-Oracle!  There are some crazy prices out there, I think shops sometimes see a label and just go a bit insane with numbers. Shame really, those bags are meant to loved and passed on, and too often they are priced out of reach for everyone but the super wealthy.


----------



## chanel_lovver

Hello- I know this is not the authentication thread but I'd like to share this gem I scored on ebay.  I'm pretty sure it's authentic compared to my other vintage bags but with all of the knowledge on here I'd like another opinion.  TIA!!
Item: Vintage~GUCCI~Brown Leather Satchel Cross Body Bag Large Gold GG Monogram
Listing: 251156518239
Seller: rebaquiring6ajy
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-GUCC...vip=true&rt=nc

I received the bag and the leather is very nice, stitching looks great, but other than the inside gucci stamp there are no other gucci marks on the hardware and no serial number anywhere. Here is a picture of the inside stamp:  I'm curious to know what era this is from and what style it is- looks like a 1973??


----------



## papertiger

chanel_lovver said:


> Hello- I know this is not the authentication thread but I'd like to share this gem I scored on ebay.  I'm pretty sure it's authentic compared to my other vintage bags but with all of the knowledge on here I'd like another opinion.  TIA!!
> Item: Vintage~GUCCI~Brown Leather Satchel Cross Body Bag Large Gold GG Monogram
> Listing: 251156518239
> Seller: rebaquiring6ajy
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-GUCC...vip=true&rt=nc
> 
> I received the bag and the leather is very nice, stitching looks great, but other than the inside gucci stamp there are no other gucci marks on the hardware and no serial number anywhere. Here is a picture of the inside stamp:  I'm curious to know what era this is from and what style it is- looks like a 1973??



Gucci kept this script for a very long time and many Gucci signatures ran consecutively not always in chronological sequence. 

Please post a picture of the outside of the bag to date it


----------



## chanel_lovver

Here are pictures of the front, back and bottom.  Thanks for any info you have!!


----------



## papertiger

You were correct! Most definitely 1973 original from the said date  (they obviously were not called that then of course)  

I'll see if I can find out anything else and then come back to this thread. Be patient though


----------



## chanel_lovver

papertiger said:
			
		

> You were correct! Most definitely 1973 original from the said date  (they obviously were not called that then of course)
> 
> I'll see if I can find out anything else and then come back to this thread. Be patient though



Thank you thank you!!  I'm in love with this bag . Let me know if u find out any other info


----------



## realornothing

wittyj said:


> Thank you for the great information. My aunt is Gucci's faithful fan and owns many bags from Gucci Accessory Collection.  She takes good care of them just like her own children.   She recently gave one of her "babies" to me as a special gift.  I believe it is also called as "moon bag".  Here are some photos.


I also have this bag only in the navy.  My concern is that the buckle was once gold toned and now has lost some color and is turning silver.  Is this a common problem or do I have a fake?  I can't believe Gucci would not use solid brass hardware, even though my bag is 30 years old.  I am new to tPF and hope someone can answer my question.


----------



## papertiger

realornothing said:


> I also have this bag only in the navy. * My concern is that the buckle was once gold toned and now has lost some color and is turning silver.*  Is this a common problem or do I have a fake?  I can't believe Gucci would not use solid brass hardware, even though my bag is 30 years old.  I am new to tPF and hope someone can answer my question.



Sounds odd, best to check it out on the authenticate this Gucci thread (NOT here).


----------



## pmburk

I'm looking at this bag, but don't know much about it. I'm not really looking for authentication, just curious of the general era of the bag? The seller just says it is vintage and authentic, and was a graduation gift several years ago.


----------



## papertiger

pmburk said:


> I'm looking at this bag, but don't know much about it. I'm not really looking for authentication, just curious of the general era of the bag? The seller just says it is vintage and authentic, and was a graduation gift several years ago.



From the outside it looks 1980s, I'd have to see the inside and where/how it says Gucci to date it properly


----------



## islandchaluta

Im sorry if i posted this on the wrong thread. im pretty new here and still kinda lost with all the post and stuff,let me know and kindly correct my mistake. thankyou . I bought this Gucci boston bag from craigslist with matching wallet.. im not sure if this is authentic or not. i bought this for $40.00 (real or not i feel that i didnt lose a lot of money.) but i really wanna know if its real. thanks for helping. 

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/580776_210855552381577_117917034_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/282222_210855485714917_1032317280_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/429989_210855452381587_1037803298_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/550504_210855425714923_1704510701_n.jpg


----------



## papertiger

islandchaluta said:


> Im sorry if i posted this on the wrong thread. im pretty new here and still kinda lost with all the post and stuff,let me know and kindly correct my mistake. thankyou . I bought this Gucci boston bag from craigslist with matching wallet.. im not sure if this is authentic or not. i bought this for $40.00 (real or not i feel that i didnt lose a lot of money.) but i really wanna know if its real. thanks for helping.



Welcome to Gucci forum. 

For authentication please post in the designated thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/au...format-posts-1-a-689655-690.html#post23119052


----------



## goodhurt

Hi everyone,

Papertiger, this thread is such a wealth of information!  I thought I'd post pics of my vintage bag in the hope of getting some information, particularly a guess on the age.

From the front:






The front clasp:





The clasp turns to open:





From the back:





From the inside (the bag is expandable, like an accordion, using the belt in the back):





The stamp (so hard to get a good picture, but I'm thrilled that the stamp is in great condition):





Generally, I think the bag is in better condition than it looks in the photos.  Much of the brass has worn off the hardware, but the leather is great.  Thanks in advance for any information!


----------



## papertiger

goodhurt said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Papertiger, this thread is such a wealth of information!  I thought I'd post pics of my vintage bag in the hope of getting some information, particularly a guess on the age.
> 
> From the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The front clasp:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The clasp turns to open:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the inside (the bag is expandable, like an accordion, using the belt in the back):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stamp (so hard to get a good picture, but I'm thrilled that the stamp is in great condition):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Generally, I think the bag is in better condition than it looks in the photos.  Much of the brass has worn off the hardware, but the leather is great.  Thanks in advance for any information!



This bag is from the mid-late 1960s. 

I agree about the leather, isn't amazing how good leather just looks better and better, even if just kept half way decently. This bag has obviously been well loved but it's still GGrrrrreat. I really love this colour too.

Lightly stuff with tissue paper between each compartment (not with plastic bags or newspaper) and find a nice white pure cotton pillow slip as a sleeper/dust bag. 

Always check each seam stitches (esp edges) as that is where the the most damage starts. Look over the wax seal down the edges of the leather on the strap and any other edges. If necessary Gucci can repair but they won't clean leather only suede (only you can do that). The hardware is a little tarnished but I like that it shows it's age and had mellowed a little


----------



## goodhurt

Papertiger, thanks so much for the info!  I think the brass needs a light polish, but for the life of me I can't find my Brasso!  I will definitely start storing it better, and appreciate the advice on that front.

Can you believe I picked this beauty up at a flea market for $5?!


----------



## papertiger

goodhurt said:


> Papertiger, thanks so much for the info!  I think the brass needs a light polish, but for the life of me I can't find my Brasso!  I will definitely start storing it better, and appreciate the advice on that front.
> 
> *Can you believe I picked this beauty up at a flea market for $5*?!



Someone's ignorance/mistake is you very good fortune and I am so pleased for you (and so is the bag to have found a loving new owner ). 

Don't get any Brasso on that lovely leather now


----------



## CoachChris

goodhurt said:


> Papertiger, thanks so much for the info! I think the brass needs a light polish, but for the life of me I can't find my Brasso! I will definitely start storing it better, and appreciate the advice on that front.
> 
> Can you believe I picked this beauty up at a flea market for $5?!


 

Cute bag.  What a great find!  
I read on the Coach Rehab and Rescue Forum that Wenol cleans brass.  Just a FYI...


----------



## realornothing

papertiger said:


> Sounds odd, best to check it out on the authenticate this Gucci thread (NOT here).


I have two questions regarding GAC.  Other than the buckle concern I mentioned earlier, my questions are: 1. Is the coated canvas very stiff and plastic-like? and 2. Is the Gucci name always on any strap buckle?  Thank you for any info you can give me!


----------



## papertiger

realornothing said:


> I have two questions regarding GAC.  Other than the buckle concern I mentioned earlier, my questions are: 1. Is the coated canvas very stiff and plastic-like? and 2. Is the Gucci name always on any strap buckle?  Thank you for any info you can give me!



There is no straight answer to you question I am afraid, it depends on which bag from what year/season. 

Like most Gucci bags GAC bags/items were updated regularly season by season and year by year.  There are different variations to marking hardware and inconsistent thicknesses of canvas. The early designs seem to be mostly better quality with the leather still made of boar (Gucci's sig leather) and the canvas does seem stiffer than later models of similar styles. 

Bags that look like GAC (coated canvas, gg-print from 1966 on-wards) but are part of a Gucci's general luggage line are  similarly variable. Often luggage pieces that are leather trimmed and coated canvas are mistaken for GAC but are in fact Gucci's mainline luggage sold only from their own stores (whereas GAC was sold from dept stores, airports and other non-Gucci places).

If you have any worries over authenticity post it on the 'Authenticate This Gucci' thread and hopefully someone can check or http://www.castira.com/


----------



## realornothing

papertiger said:


> There is no straight answer to you question I am afraid, it depends on which bag from what year/season.
> 
> Like most Gucci bags GAC bags/items were updated regularly season by season and year by year. There are different variations to marking hardware and inconsistent thicknesses of canvas. The early designs seem to be mostly better quality with the leather still made of boar (Gucci's sig leather) and the canvas does seem stiffer than later models of similar styles.
> 
> Bags that look like GAC (coated canvas, gg-print from 1966 on-wards) but are part of a Gucci's general luggage line are similarly variable. Often luggage pieces that are leather trimmed and coated canvas are mistaken for GAC but are in fact Gucci's mainline luggage sold only from their own stores (whereas GAC was sold from dept stores, airports and other non-Gucci places).
> 
> If you have any worries over authenticity post it on the 'Authenticate This Gucci' thread and hopefully someone can check or http://www.castira.com/


 I can't thank you enough for your help.  Although I am new to tPF, I know just from reading posts that YOU are the authority to go to for answers!  From all that I've learned here my shoulder bag is from the early 80's, is from the GAC collection and has pigskin/boar leather trim.  The coated canvas is thick and stiff (especially in our cold New England weather!)  and because you say the GAC bags were sold at dept. stores etc., does that mean it was their "low end" product line?  I am not good at downloading pictures (computer illiterate!) but I'll try and post some pictures.  Thank you again for answering back so promptly.


----------



## papertiger

realornothing said:


> I can't thank you enough for your help.  Although I am new to tPF, I know just from reading posts that YOU are the authority to go to for answers!  *From all that I've learned here my shoulder bag is from the early 80's, is from the GAC collection and has pigskin/boar leather trim.  The coated canvas is thick and stiff *(especially in our cold New England weather!)  and because you say the GAC bags were sold at dept. stores etc., *does that mean it was their "low end" product line? * I am not good at downloading pictures (computer illiterate!) but I'll try and post some pictures.  Thank you again for answering back so promptly.



I am so glad to have been of help 

GAC was spearheaded by Aldo Gucci (and his sons) and was supposed to be a more commercial line but only sell literally Gucci accessories (which is why the original 1979 range boasts only smaller bags no bigger than a med Boston). In reality GAC was a political move because Aldo wanted to go more mainstream whereas his brother Rodolfo was more conservative and wanted to maintain Gucci's prestige. 

The earlier GAC products of their day are scarily well made, which just goes to show how amazing their mainline of products must have been. Rodolfo Gucci died in 1983 which must have loosened Aldo's restraint. That, coupled with the popularity of the GAC products in just a few years meant that production had to increase hugely. Outsourcing, over-extending the product range and availability may be why some of the mid to late 1980s GAC bags (among others) are not thought as good quality (never mind the strange goings of on of Paolo Gucci, one of Aldo's sons). 

Gucci employees still tend to call their classic lines of canvas mono bags 'commercial' even though in some cases they are just a few dollars less than their leather counterparts. I think there is a role for all types of bags, even for the same person for instance, I would happily take a Gucci-plus Boston on a picnic but probably not a pythton handbag. 

FYI, I see that Wikipedia's Gucci history is littered with flaws and especially inaccurate about dates of innovations. There are some very good books on Gucci's history including _Gucci: The making of  _ that are very interesting and you might like to check out


----------



## realornothing

papertiger said:


> I am so glad to have been of help
> 
> GAC was spearheaded by Aldo Gucci (and his sons) and was supposed to be a more commercial line but only sell literally Gucci accessories (which is why the original 1979 range boasts only smaller bags no bigger than a med Boston). In reality GAC was a political move because Aldo wanted to go more mainstream whereas his brother Rodolfo was more conservative and wanted to maintain Gucci's prestige.
> 
> The earlier GAC products of their day are scarily well made, which just goes to show how amazing their mainline of products must have been. Rodolfo Gucci died in 1983 which must have loosened Aldo's restraint. That, coupled with the popularity of the GAC products in just a few years meant that production had to increase hugely. Outsourcing, over-extending the product range and availability may be why some of the mid to late 1980s GAC bags (among others) are not thought as good quality (never mind the strange goings of on of Paolo Gucci, one of Aldo's sons).
> 
> Gucci employees still tend to call their classic lines of canvas mono bags 'commercial' even though in some cases they are just a few dollars less than their leather counterparts. I think there is a role for all types of bags, even for the same person for instance, I would happily take a Gucci-plus Boston on a picnic but probably not a pythton handbag.
> 
> FYI, I see that Wikipedia's Gucci history is littered with flaws and especially inaccurate about dates of innovations. There are some very good books on Gucci's history including _Gucci: The making of _that are very interesting and you might like to check out


 So much great information!  Surely you worked for Gucci at some point in time?!  I work for three different auction companies which is how I usually acquire my designer bags, including a tiny LV mono vernis and a tiny Dior mono saddlebag.  I always keep my eye out!  Thank you!


----------



## papertiger

realornothing said:


> So much great information!  *Surely you worked for Gucci at some point in time?!*  I work for three different auction companies which is how I usually acquire my designer bags, including a tiny LV mono vernis and a tiny Dior mono saddlebag.  I always keep my eye out!  Thank you!



Ha ha no, all info is just fueled by obsession 

I do work with fashion and accessory designers though - just not Gucci 

BTW I thought that auction house staff are the only people who couldn't bid (?)


----------



## realornothing

papertiger said:


> Ha ha no, all info is just fueled by obsession
> 
> I do work with fashion and accessory designers though - just not Gucci
> 
> BTW I thought that auction house staff are the only people who couldn't bid (?)


 In my state, the auctioneer and staff do have the right to bid!  Lucky me!  I forgot I got my black Gucci mono wallet at auction too!


----------



## LittleGinnie

Hi guys,
I'm just wondering if you can tell me some information about this bag, i'm into vintage bags and I've been eying on this one for a while, I know the lining is not great but i think since it had been used I kinda expected the sings of wear, inside lining is not great, a bit flaky just like my other gucci vintage bag, but there is something about vintage bags that I just can't get enough of it!

here is the bag I'm on about 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110965855846?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Hopefully you guys can help me identify what kinda year it made in, or the age of the bag, just out of my curiosity 

Thank you x


----------



## papertiger

LittleGinnie said:


> Hi guys,
> I'm just wondering if you can tell me some information about this bag, i'm into vintage bags and I've been eying on this one for a while, I know the lining is not great but i think since it had been used I kinda expected the sings of wear, inside lining is not great, a bit flaky just like my other gucci vintage bag, but there is something about vintage bags that I just can't get enough of it!
> 
> here is the bag I'm on about
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110965855846?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> Hopefully you guys can help me identify what kinda year it made in, or the age of the bag, just out of my curiosity
> 
> Thank you x



Congratulations on your win 

It's an early 1980s GAC Boston (Gucci Accessories Collection) 

For more info on GAC please read the beginning of this thread and  proceeding posts #326 & 328


----------



## LittleGinnie

papertiger said:


> Congratulations on your win
> 
> It's an early 1980s GAC Boston (Gucci Accessories Collection)
> 
> For more info on GAC please read the beginning of this thread and  proceeding posts #326 & 328



Thank you


----------



## kings_20

Can anyone confirm if vintage Bostons have metal or plastic zippers?  I'm looking at a few on Bonz & Ebay and it looks like the zippers are plastic?  If so, that's pretty cheap of Gucci...

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## kings_20

Anyone? I was going through the vintage pic thread and noticed that the vintage bags do have what looks to be plastic zippers. Is that accurate?


----------



## papertiger

kings_20 said:


> Anyone? I was going through the vintage pic thread and noticed that the vintage bags do have what looks to be plastic zippers. Is that accurate?



Inside or outside, Gucci's vintage zippers all depend on the bag and on the era the bag was made so there is no rules of thumb to depend on.


----------



## papertiger

Here are some vintage Gucci bags for everyone to ogle at (I put some more vintage images on my blog :ninja 

From Gucci on FB:

The first is a 1970s advert featuring the horse-bit (snaffle) loafer, the BTH featuring the Leonardo print (from sketches of a bag Leonardo de Vinci made) and a range of web-stripe designs (also introduced in the 1950s)


----------



## Samantha84

Is there any way to soften up this bag to keep it from cracking any more then it is? My Mom had a decent Gucci collection from I'm assuming is the 80's and only 2 pieces were salvageable. She had a few wallets, a clutch, a TV guide holder, and another handbag that crumbled when you'd open them. I like this bag and don't want it to suffer a similar fate. Also, any info you can give me on this bag would be appreciated. 

I also have a tote that I LOVE! According to my Dad, its the bag my Mom used as a diaper bag when I was little. I will try and get a picture. It's in much better shape then this bag except I had a pen in it and it put a un noticeable hole in it so its a bit dried out. But that isn't fixable, is it?


----------



## papertiger

Samantha84 said:


> Is there any way to soften up this bag to keep it from cracking any more then it is? My Mom had a decent Gucci collection from I'm assuming is the 80's and only 2 pieces were salvageable. She had a few wallets, a clutch, a TV guide holder, and another handbag that crumbled when you'd open them. I like this bag and don't want it to suffer a similar fate. Also, any info you can give me on this bag would be appreciated.
> 
> I also have a tote that I LOVE! According to my Dad, its the bag my Mom used as a diaper bag when I was little. I will try and get a picture. It's in much better shape then this bag except I had a pen in it and it put a un noticeable hole in it so its a bit dried out. But that isn't fixable, is it?



It's such a shame. Even though these types of canvas bags were not supposed to last forever many examples, as this thread demonstrates, have have plenty years of wear left.

Somehow, your family's house must have been to cold/hot/dry/damp for the range of bags. I think you should take what you have left to Gucci for advice. 

Certainly, dusting, cleaning with a _lightly_ damp clean cloth and rubbing in no-colour leather fat into the leather trim can do no harm, but the fear the damage has been done.


----------



## Samantha84

papertiger said:


> It's such a shame. Even though these types of canvas bags were not supposed to last forever many examples, as this thread demonstrates, have have plenty years of wear left.
> 
> Somehow, your family's house must have been to cold/hot/dry/damp for the range of bags. I think you should take what you have left to Gucci for advice.
> 
> Certainly, dusting, cleaning with a _lightly_ damp clean cloth and rubbing in no-colour leather fat into the leather trim can do no harm, but the fear the damage has been done.



Thank you! Our houses were always dry so I am sure that is what did it. I will try to moisturize the leather parts and love on the bag for whatever life its got left. The tote is in MUCH better shape but I think it also came from a different line.


----------



## kings_20

papertiger said:
			
		

> Inside or outside, Gucci's vintage zippers all depend on the bag and on the era the bag was made so there is no rules of thumb to depend on.



I noticed a lot of the Vintage Boston's have plastic exterior zippers on them. Just seems strange that Gucci would use plastic zippers at all on their bags.


----------



## papertiger

kings_20 said:


> I noticed a lot of the Vintage Boston's have plastic exterior zippers on them. Just seems strange that Gucci would use plastic zippers at all on their bags.



I think you are talking about GACs mono bags. It was a commercial line at an affordable price-point sold from airports and dept stores and even a completely separate company from Gucci's mainline. 

GAC were not supposed to last 'forever', so funny they have really and what's even stranger is that up to 30 + years on, most of the zippers are working perfectly well. The way some of these poor bags have been stored I suppose metal zippers would have snarled up and rusted long ago.


----------



## kings_20

papertiger said:
			
		

> I think you are talking about GACs mono bags. It was a commercial line at an affordable price-point sold from airports and dept stores and even a completely separate company from Gucci's mainline.
> 
> GAC were not supposed to last 'forever', so funny they have really and what's even stranger is that up to 30 + years on, most of the zippers are working perfectly well. The way some of these poor bags have been stored I suppose metal zippers would have snarled up and rusted long ago.



I am talking about the vintage mono bags. Thanks so much for the info


----------



## goodhurt

Hi everyone (and papertiger in particular),

Has anyone here submitted pics of their vintage bags to Christie's for info/appraisal? Since it's free, I submitted pics of mine last week, for fun.   Just curious what type of info they provide.  I can't imagine it would be better than what papertiger has already told any of us, but it might be a nice supplement.


----------



## papertiger

goodhurt said:


> Hi everyone (and papertiger in particular),
> 
> Has anyone here submitted pics of their vintage bags to Christie's for info/appraisal? Since it's free, I submitted pics of mine last week, for fun.   Just curious what type of info they provide.  I can't imagine it would be better than what papertiger has already told any of us, but it might be a nice supplement.



I haven't, but because it's an old auction house and owned by Gucci Group have felt OK to recommend.

That's so exciting! Report back and tell us if it was  worthwhile, I for one am interested.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Is anyone familiar with the clasp on this vintage wallet. It looks more like a Chanel logo than a gucci one.


http://www.fashionphile.com/GUCCI-Vintage-Monogram-Web-French-Wallet-Brown-31782


----------



## papertiger

MahoganyQT said:


> Is anyone familiar with the clasp on this vintage wallet. It looks more like a Chanel logo than a gucci one.
> 
> 
> http://www.fashionphile.com/GUCCI-Vintage-Monogram-Web-French-Wallet-Brown-31782



It's an old style clasp. I have also seen similar lever clasp with a lady's hand and a horse-bit version too.


----------



## MahoganyQT

papertiger said:


> It's an old style clasp. I have also seen similar lever clasp with a lady's hand and a horse-bit version too.


 
Thanks for the information, I like it because it is really unique.


----------



## kings_20

I just received a vintage Boston that I won on Ebay. I believe it is from the GAC collection. It is in great condition and comes with a detachable long strap as well. 

I just wanted to say that the coated canvas on this bag is phenomenal. It is thick and durable. I have a Joy Boston from a few seasons ago and the vintage GAC Boston's coated canvas blows the Joy Boston away.  My Joy Boston is unlined and the vintage Boston is lined in leather. 

I think I'm going to look for more vintage Gucci. I love my new Gucci!!

The only thing that bothers me is the nylon/plastic zipper but not enough to put me off the bag.


----------



## TallulahJane

Quick question, do either of these have the potential to be authentic? Terrible photos I know, but I have searched high and low for a vintage Gucci bag that looks similar to no avail. The seller considers then replica's, but she has another bag I know for certain is authentic and perhaps she is just not familiar with vintage. Thank you!


----------



## FabJenLvHbs

I'm having the hardest time dating this drawstring ostrich Gucci Handbag. Any help would be appreciated:
http://hautecouturebags.com/blog1/2012/11/23/vintage-gucci/


----------



## papertiger

FabJenLvHbs said:


> I'm having the hardest time dating this drawstring ostrich Gucci Handbag. Any help would be appreciated:
> http://hautecouturebags.com/blog1/2012/11/23/vintage-gucci/



1980s


----------



## papertiger

On the few occasions when I've visited auction sites there always seem to be a few 14 karat gold pieces for sale 

WARNING 

Gucci have NEVER made 14 Karat pieces.

_All _Gucci gold is 18 Karat 

If a gold piece is described as 'vintage' be even more careful, Gucci very rarely made gold pieces pre-1990 with only 2 notable exceptions


----------



## sensique

Hello Ladies and hello Papertiger,

Can anyone tell if my latest Gucci vintage purchase is an original?
And if it is maybe help me date it...

Thanks in advance


----------



## papertiger

sensique said:


> Hello Ladies and hello Papertiger,
> 
> Can anyone tell if my latest Gucci vintage purchase is an original?
> And if it is maybe help me date it...
> 
> Thanks in advance



Very unusual and such a lovely colour. I can't authenticate on this thread so you'll have to read between the lines of this post  :ninja:

Let me do some research and get back to you with the date (I hope you are not in a hurry because life is crazy busy for next couple of weeks).


----------



## sensique

papertiger said:


> Very unusual and such a lovely colour. I can't authenticate on this thread so you'll have to read between the lines of this post  :ninja:
> 
> Let me do some research and get back to you with the date (I hope you are not in a hurry because life is crazy busy for next couple of weeks).



Hello again, sorry for the authentication request, but If you could help me date it I would be very happy.; Im in no hurry, and still waiting for some date information regarding my other gucci bag 

Have a nice weekend!


----------



## ValentineNicole

I found this vintage gucci in a consignment shop for $45 (not on sale!), right next to a handful of 1980s guccis for over $200. I know the 2 digit gold number inside places it between 1950-1970 roughly, and the Gucci zipper pull probably puts it around 1960+ (if original), but I've seen similar leather bags dated around 1955. I'm trying to read the old control card, and it may reference 1958 (third set if numbers, I know 56 is the model). Can anyone help me pinpoint the year better than this? Lol

None of the hardware says Gucci or has any emblem, the leather is stunning, and it's in what I would consider near mint condition.


----------



## mgwonline

great information! I could spend hours reading this thread!


----------



## sensique

Hi everyone and Papertiger,

Can you help mi date this bucket bag?It think it might be from the 80's but I would like some professional opinion


----------



## papertiger

ValentineNicole said:


> I found this vintage gucci in a consignment shop for $45 (not on sale!), right next to a handful of 1980s guccis for over $200. I know the 2 digit gold number inside places it between 1950-1970 roughly, and the Gucci zipper pull probably puts it around 1960+ (if original), but I've seen similar leather bags dated around 1955. I'm trying to read the old control card, and it may reference 1958 (third set if numbers, I know 56 is the model). Can anyone help me pinpoint the year better than this? Lol
> 
> None of the hardware says Gucci or has any emblem, the leather is stunning, and it's in what I would consider near mint condition.



Sorry, I missed you the first time around, happily I caught your post on the Gucci Chat thread. 

As I said, your beautiful bag is roughly from 1968 and the gold hardware based on a fine perfume bottle.


----------



## papertiger

sensique said:


> Hi everyone and Papertiger,
> 
> Can you help mi date this bucket bag?It think it might be from the 80's but I would like some professional opinion



Unfortunately this bag is not Gucci. I don't normally say anything when people post on this thread except to refer them to the 'Authenticate This Gucci' thread but I am very busy and don't know when I'll have time to check back. 

I hope that you are not too upset and that you didn't spend too much on it.


----------



## papertiger

sensique said:


> Hello Ladies and hello Papertiger,
> 
> Can anyone tell if my latest Gucci vintage purchase is an original?
> And if it is maybe help me date it...
> 
> Thanks in advance



This bag is from the 1950s. The stamped logo is most likely before 1955 (actually 1953, when Guccio died) but the large kiss-lock and interior suggests after. Therefore I can only conclude around that decade. 

The reason why it may have an earlier logo stamp is perhaps because it's material and for the evening, one of my evening bags also has a bag that should have been too early for the type of bag it is. I have a feeling (as yet unsubstantiated) that Gucci used specialist workshops working for, but not directly under Gucci, for these rarer pieces and the stamps are less trustworthy that leather pieces in order to date


----------



## ValentineNicole

papertiger said:
			
		

> Sorry, I missed you the first time around, happily I caught your post on the Gucci Chat thread.
> 
> As I said, your beautiful bag is roughly from 1968 and the gold hardware based on a fine perfume bottle.



No worries! You've made my day by providing information!! This was a stunning consignment purchase picked up at a steal. I've never seen a Gucci bag this well preserved from this era  I'm almost afraid to carry it, lol. do you happen to know what perfume it's modeled after?


----------



## sensique

papertiger said:


> This bag is from the 1950s. The stamped logo is most likely before 1955 (actually 1953, when Guccio died) but the large kiss-lock and interior suggests after. Therefore I can only conclude around that decade.
> 
> The reason why it may have an earlier logo stamp is perhaps because it's material and for the evening, one of my evening bags also has a bag that should have been too early for the type of bag it is. I have a feeling (as yet unsubstantiated) that Gucci used specialist workshops working for, but not directly under Gucci, for these rarer pieces and the stamps are less trustworthy that leather pieces in order to date



Thanks a lot.And thank you for taking your time to do some research.

Best regards


----------



## sensique

papertiger said:


> Unfortunately this bag is not Gucci. I don't normally say anything when people post on this thread except to refer them to the 'Authenticate This Gucci' thread but I am very busy and don't know when I'll have time to check back.
> 
> I hope that you are not too upset and that you didn't spend too much on it.



Thanks for your answer, it didnt cost that much but I thought I made a bargain.Well maybe next time 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## goodhurt

papertiger said:


> I haven't, but because it's an old auction house and owned by Gucci Group have felt OK to recommend.
> 
> That's so exciting! Report back and tell us if it was  worthwhile, I for one am interested.



Just by way of an update on the Christie's Gucci appraisal service, I submitted photos of my bag way back on Nov. 5.  The website says that it takes 2-4 weeks, but we've hit the 6 week mark and I haven't heard anything. 

The website does say that they will only provide estimates for items that are of the "type and value typically sold at Christie's" and I was always doubtful that my little bag would meet that standard, but I did expect at least an email letting me know that they wouldn't appraise my item for that reason.   Oh well.


----------



## naneki

Hello!

Could someone please help me identify whether this vintage piece is a real Gucci? I'm quite suspicious of the golden plate's fonts and the serial number not being 12 digits and in two rows.

Here are some photos:

1. http://img2.etsystatic.com/004/0/6389038/il_fullxfull.395044854_difp.jpg
2. http://img0.etsystatic.com/003/0/6389038/il_fullxfull.395044852_a2ad.jpg
3. https://ny-image3.etsy.com/016/0/28744484/icm_fullxfull.23644831_nmg1i9taz74osww8os8w.jpg
4. https://ny-image0.etsy.com/009/0/28744484/icm_fullxfull.23641712_lf8hpdx7pnkgwc8kg4g4.jpg
5. https://ny-image2.etsy.com/016/0/28744484/icm_fullxfull.23641710_i1c1c3be5rswcck4ockw.jpg

Any help would be much appreciated  Thank you.


----------



## naneki

Whoops just noticed there's an Authenticate This Gucci thread. Will post there instead


----------



## papertiger

goodhurt said:


> Just by way of an update on the Christie's Gucci appraisal service, I submitted photos of my bag way back on Nov. 5.  The website says that it takes 2-4 weeks, but we've hit the 6 week mark and I haven't heard anything.
> 
> The website does say that they will only provide estimates for items that are of the "type and value typically sold at Christie's" and I was always doubtful that my little bag would meet that standard, but I did expect at least an email letting me know that they wouldn't appraise my item for that reason.   Oh well.



Thanks for letting us know. I think it's totally rude of them not to get back to you in any shape or form for so long. I would still be hopeful they will get back to you after all it is a very bust period for them. Maybe remind them you are waiting for an answer?


----------



## papertiger

naneki said:


> Hello!
> 
> Could someone please help me identify whether this vintage piece is a real Gucci? I'm quite suspicious of the golden plate's fonts and the serial number not being 12 digits and in two rows.
> 
> Here are some photos:
> 
> 1. http://img2.etsystatic.com/004/0/6389038/il_fullxfull.395044854_difp.jpg
> 2. http://img0.etsystatic.com/003/0/6389038/il_fullxfull.395044852_a2ad.jpg
> 3. https://ny-image3.etsy.com/016/0/28744484/icm_fullxfull.23644831_nmg1i9taz74osww8os8w.jpg
> 4. https://ny-image0.etsy.com/009/0/28744484/icm_fullxfull.23641712_lf8hpdx7pnkgwc8kg4g4.jpg
> 5. https://ny-image2.etsy.com/016/0/28744484/icm_fullxfull.23641710_i1c1c3be5rswcck4ockw.jpg
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated  Thank you.



Hello* naneki *

Gucci's symbols and devices of marking their bags has undergone many, many metamorphoses through the years.  

There are a couple of eras that have used metal plaques on front of the tabs, one is from the mid-1980s and the other is like your bag at the transition of a major change in Guccis management at the _very _end of the late-1980s/beginning of 1990s.


----------



## seton

goodhurt said:


> Just by way of an update on the Christie's Gucci appraisal service, I submitted photos of my bag way back on Nov. 5.  The website says that it takes 2-4 weeks, but we've hit the 6 week mark and I haven't heard anything.
> 
> The website does say that they will only provide estimates for items that are of the "type and value typically sold at Christie's" and I was always doubtful that my little bag would meet that standard, but I did expect at least an email letting me know that they wouldn't appraise my item for that reason.   Oh well.




Altho not a handbag, I recently had dealings with both Christies and Sothebys. I have found that emails get lost in the Christies system but they are quicker to respond than Sothebys once they actually receive your pics.


----------



## bagghunter

wow! I read the thread from start till the end and learned a lot about Gucci. thanks Paper Tiger


----------



## papertiger

bagghunter said:


> wow! I read the thread from start till the end and learned a lot about Gucci. thanks Paper Tiger



Thank you kindly. 

Please add if you have more info or intel


----------



## papertiger

ValentineNicole said:


> No worries! You've made my day by providing information!! This was a stunning consignment purchase picked up at a steal. I've never seen a Gucci bag this well preserved from this era  I'm almost afraid to carry it, lol. *do you happen to know what perfume it's modeled after?*



I haven't forgotten you, I just haven't found the answer yet. I guess it could just be a generic bottle but I shall keep looking


----------



## susy246

I just read the entire thread and learned so much!!!  Thank you Papertiger for all lthe valuable information


----------



## papertiger

susy246 said:


> I just read the entire thread and learned so much!!!  Thank you Papertiger for all lthe valuable information



My pleasure 

BTW, we welcome anyone to contribute


----------



## Tres.Chic

Hi, I'm going through a big dilemma trying to figure out if my vintage Gucci top handle satchel is authentic. I have a serial # stamped on the back of leather tab inside the bag & the knight shield stamped in the font. I'm really hoping its real, it's killing me trying to figure it out. I even have photos..


----------



## papertiger

Tres.Chic said:


> Hi, I'm going through a big dilemma trying to figure out if my vintage Gucci top handle satchel is authentic. I have a serial # stamped on the back of leather tab inside the bag & the knight shield stamped in the font. I'm really hoping its real, it's killing me trying to figure it out. I even have photos..



Welcome to tpf

Please post here in correct manner:

http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/au...format-posts-1-a-689655-267.html#post23773623


----------



## hotmommy

papertiger said:


> ^ I hope it helps too. I have had to dig up some old old stuff and interview my mother and uncle for this thread too
> 
> More complications:  Apparently there are *Gucci Plus from 1993* that were made to get Gucci out of debt. I just have to find out where these were made and which type of store they were sold - anyone with one of these _please_ let us know.



I have a bag that I'm wondering if it is Gucci Plus. I have been questioned about its authenticity, and I haven't been able to find anything like it. I know it isn't a knock-off because I bought it personally with my mom at a Gucci boutique in Venezuela in 1995. I can't remember how much it was, but it wasn't outrageous (had to have been less than $500 because I was only 15 and I know my mom would not have let me spend more than that). I've kept it in its dustbag and box all these years and it is in near perfect condition. It's not coated canvas--does that mean it wouldn't have been part of Gucci Accessories?

I am new to this and read this whole thread, and this is the most helpful information I've found. 1995 isn't technically vintage, I guess, but can I still post pics in this thread for you all to look at?


----------



## papertiger

hotmommy said:


> I have a bag that I'm wondering if it is Gucci Plus. I have been questioned about its authenticity, and I haven't been able to find anything like it. I know it isn't a knock-off because I bought it personally with my mom at a Gucci boutique in Venezuela in 1995. I can't remember how much it was, but it wasn't outrageous (had to have been less than $500 because I was only 15 and I know my mom would not have let me spend more than that). I've kept it in its dustbag and box all these years and it is in near perfect condition. It's not coated canvas--does that mean it wouldn't have been part of Gucci Accessories?
> 
> I am new to this and read this whole thread, and this is the most helpful information I've found. 1995 isn't technically vintage, I guess, but can I still post pics in this thread for you all to look at?



I'm not quite sure what you're asking but your bag would probably not have been part of the GAC in 1995 from Venezuela because it's from 1995 and it's not coated canvas. 

If authenticity isn't an issue then don't worry about it, if it is post here: 

http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/au...format-posts-1-a-689655-267.html#post23773623

There certainly were fake Gucci factories in Venezuela but some of these items are marked with made in Venezuela and not made in Italy, there are a lot of vintage fake shoes like that


----------



## hotmommy

Sorry I wasn't clear. No authenticity isn't the issue, more of identification. Is it possible that the Gucci Plus that was sold in 1993 to get Gucci out of debt might have still been in retail in 1995? What are the identifying features of Gucci Plus?


----------



## papertiger

hotmommy said:


> Sorry I wasn't clear. No authenticity isn't the issue, more of identification. Is it possible that the Gucci Plus that was sold in 1993 to get Gucci out of debt might have still been in retail in 1995? What are the identifying features of Gucci Plus?



It was GAC that was sold to get Gucci out of trouble in the early 1990s and strictly only in Japan and Asia. 

GAC are something different than Gucci Plus although GAC bags are coated canvas (which is now confusingly called Gucci Plus). Alternative uses of the term Gucci Plus are towards the beginning of this thread  but I shall try to explain 

If your bag actually says 'Gucci Plus' inside it could have been made by Paolo Gucci (grandson of Guccio Gucci) He had negotiated to be able to use the name somewhere in the late-1980s whist still working and designing for the company. Paolo was not involoved in the company after the 1990 takeover by an investment group and his cousin Maurizio) Obviously the parent Gucci company must still own the Gucci Plus name now and somewhere in the small print it must have said he couldn't use the name if not working for or having shares in the company (I don't know though I'm not a Gucci lawyer ) Paolo may well have carried on using the name until he died in Oct 1995 although he lost a court case for using the Gucci name on products he made, so I'm sure there were still bags around. He actually lost the right to use the Gucci name without using 'Paolo' as a prefix, and since none of his family owned Gucci anymore (his cousin, Maurizio died in March 1995, 18 months after selling the company). Paolo certainly controlled factories in south America (primarily in Mexico) in the '80s and early '90s. 

By all means show pictures, we would all love to see I am sure


----------



## oi812

I have a vintage Gucci bag that is gold stamped inside " made in Italy by Gucci" "Brevettato" what does this mean? what year could this have come from?


----------



## papertiger

oi812 said:


> I have a vintage Gucci bag that is gold stamped inside " made in Italy by Gucci" "Brevettato" what does this mean? what year could this have come from?



It means patented (usually followed by a number)

Some also say it in abbreviation 'Brev.' followed by the patent number


----------



## goodhurt

oi812 said:


> I have a vintage Gucci bag that is gold stamped inside " made in Italy by Gucci" "Brevettato" what does this mean? what year could this have come from?



I bet if you post some clear photos of your bag, Papertiger will be able to give you some more information about it.

I'd like to see pics as well!


----------



## lebogirl

I am writing for help. The Gucci piece I am writing about is a wallet I purchased for my son  last summer, but it has a mark (like a shadow or "wet") stain across the fabric.  I am wondering if you can suggest a method of cleaning the fabric (uncoated) or a place where I can send it for some TLC. If there is a more appropriate forum, please tell me what it would be.  Thanks.


----------



## picklew

Hello - I stumbled across your forum when I was trying to find information on my vintage bag, so was delighted when I saw this thread -  really interesting, thanks.

I wonder if anyone can help me with details on a vintage Gucci I have had years & years &  was given to me when an older lady died as they knew I liked my bags! I literally have scoured the internet trying to find details & stumbled across  an ebay seller selling an identical one in black  with a blue stone clasp. Buy it now price is over £1600 which I thought v ambitious! Doesn't say much about its history in description though except it is crocodile/alligator skin.

Mine also has a matching wallet/coin purse in it (although I am not sure it belongs as there is nothing that says Gucci in that at all)  Anyway I will stop waffling & just show you the photos. Thanks so much for any info you can provide


----------



## papertiger

lebogirl said:


> I am writing for help. The Gucci piece I am writing about is a wallet I purchased for my son  last summer, but it has a mark (like a shadow or "wet") stain across the fabric.  I am wondering if you can suggest a method of cleaning the fabric (uncoated) or a place where I can send it for some TLC. If there is a more appropriate forum, please tell me what it would be.  Thanks.



There is a whole sub-forum on tpf devoted to maintenance, here is our reference thread on specifically Gucci cleaning:

http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci-reference-library/gucci-care-cleaning-faqs-671670.html


----------



## papertiger

picklew said:


> Hello - I stumbled across your forum when I was trying to find information on my vintage bag, so was delighted when I saw this thread -  really interesting, thanks.
> 
> I wonder if anyone can help me with details on a vintage Gucci I have had years & years &  was given to me when an older lady died as they knew I liked my bags! I literally have scoured the internet trying to find details & stumbled across  an ebay seller selling an identical one in black  with a blue stone clasp. Buy it now price is over £1600 which I thought v ambitious! Doesn't say much about its history in description though except it is crocodile/alligator skin.
> 
> Mine also has a matching wallet/coin purse in it (although I am not sure it belongs as there is nothing that says Gucci in that at all)  Anyway I will stop waffling & just show you the photos. Thanks so much for any info you can provide



You are very lucky, congrats on such a lovely bag. I have recently seen a croc of the same age for a similar price at a vintage store. It's not expensive when you consider how much a new Gucci croc bag retails for, and the vintage croc is so much better too. 

The relative price of those bags when they were new was comparative to the huge amount they are now, that elderly lady must have thought a lot of you and knew you would value her amazing prize possession. 

This is a 1950s model but they made them into the 1970s, the croc is TDF. Hard to tell from a pic but it looks like the stone is tiger's eye. 

I don't mean to be bossy  but try to always have it covered in the rain or snow and and always leave it stored in a place neither too cold or hot or wet or dry and where it can breath.


----------



## picklew

Wow thank you so much for your quick and very informative reply. Think I might be too scared to use it now though!! I might put it in my 'precious things' box and just take it out and look it at it! Thanks again


----------



## goodhurt

picklew said:


> Wow thank you so much for your quick and very informative reply. Think I might be too scared to use it now though!! I might put it in my 'precious things' box and just take it out and look it at it! Thanks again



What a lovely bag!  I think it would be such a shame not to use it once in a while!  Maybe for a few select special occasions when the weather is nice?


----------



## docringram

Papertiger - the reminder you requested to help me with my information request   Thanks!


----------



## LuluLove

Hi all! I hope I'm posting in the right place. While dragging my feet antique shopping with my fiancé today I think I may have found an awesome vintage Gucci. The only problem is that I'm Gucci (and vintage) ignorant! I know nothing about it, its age, or if it's even authentic to be honest. I'm hoping someone might be able to shed some light on it for me. It's an adorable bag. Tia!!! :o]]]]


----------



## papertiger

docringram said:


> Papertiger - the reminder you requested to help me with my information request   Thanks!
> View attachment 2079712



Thanks for the reminder *doc*


----------



## papertiger

LuluLove said:


> Hi all! I hope I'm posting in the right place. While dragging my feet antique shopping with my fiancé today I think I may have found an awesome vintage Gucci. The only problem is that I'm Gucci (and vintage) ignorant! I know nothing about it, its age, or if it's even authentic to be honest. I'm hoping someone might be able to shed some light on it for me. It's an adorable bag. Tia!!! :o]]]]



I should think this is late-1960s/very-early1970s (most likely 1970) and the material is Tuscan boarskin (it looks very matte for a boarskin that is so old, unless it's suede boarskin so might have been over-dyed or shoe polished at some point). It looks like you can either alter/remove the strap and turn it into a clutch or a different length shoulder bag. 

If you buy it, we'd love some modeling pics


----------



## LuluLove

papertiger said:


> I should think this is late-1960s/very-early1970s (most likely 1970) and the material is Tuscan boarskin (it looks very matte for a boarskin that is so old, unless it's suede boarskin so might have been over-dyed or shoe polished at some point). It looks like you can either alter/remove the strap and turn it into a clutch or a different length shoulder bag.
> 
> If you buy it, we'd love some modeling pics



I scooped it up because I just had a good feeling about it. It's definitely suede. I'm going to clean it up today (it has a old moth nest in one of the folds! :O ) and then I'll definitely get some great pics of her in her glory. Thanks so much, again, Pt!!!!


----------



## papertiger

LuluLove said:


> *I scooped it up* because I just had a good feeling about it. It's definitely suede. *I'm going to clean it up today* (it has a old moth nest in one of the folds! :O ) and then I'll definitely get some great pics of her in her glory. Thanks so much, again, Pt!!!!



 Very well done *LuluLove*, you have great instincts. 

Such a wonderful bag _should _have a caring owner like you, again, so pleased for you. Please show us the 'after pics', I know that I for one would love to see this baby in all her glory


----------



## docringram

papertiger said:


> Very well done *LuluLove*, you have great instincts.
> 
> Such a wonderful bag _should _have a caring owner like you, again, so pleased for you. Please show us the 'after pics', I know that I for one would love to see this baby in all her glory



Here, here!  Looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## SkipToMyLou

Here's the link to the duffel bag I am wondering the age of:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221193248069&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

Thank you!


----------



## AlwysSublime

This is a new/old post.  Got this vintage Gucci bag authenticated in the proper forum and now I am moving over here to hopefully get some more information on it!

I saw it today in person and it really is in great condition. The leather on the handles and the bottom corners show normal wear for its age and will be repaired before the sale by the seller through Gucci. I am feeling really lucky with this one - she is a vintage collector and living near Los Angeles doesn't hurt, which is how she scores great designer bags. She did get the era wrong, but I am sure that happens. To boot, she was very sweet and she has the cutest pets in her home!

Anywho, papertiger, that is why I come to you! I did not take more pictures, but here again are the ones she originally sent. Would like to know the era and possibly the name of the bag if it has one.

Thank you so much and reply whenever you have the time. It will be another ~2 weeks before the repairs are complete. On another note this is my first "designer" bag EVER! Any tips or suggestions, especially considering its vintage status, would be much appreciated. I plan on using it mainly for trips and special occasions, not necessarily for everyday use.


----------



## papertiger

docringram said:


> Papertiger - the reminder you requested to help me with my information request   Thanks!
> View attachment 2079712



Sorry, doc, to save me from trawling through the very fast moving authenticate this Gucci thread can you remind me of the *inside pics*. Most specifically,  I need where it says 'Gucci' and a clear pic of any pockets and/or charms inside 

Thanks for your patience 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## papertiger

SkipToMyLou said:


> Here's the link to the duffel bag I am wondering the age of:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221193248069&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> Thank you!



Mid-1980s

Thank you for your patience *Skip*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## papertiger

AlwysSublime said:


> This is a new/old post.  Got this vintage Gucci bag authenticated in the proper forum and now I am moving over here to hopefully get some more information on it!
> 
> I saw it today in person and it really is in great condition. The leather on the handles and the bottom corners show normal wear for its age and will be repaired before the sale by the seller through Gucci. I am feeling really lucky with this one - she is a vintage collector and living near Los Angeles doesn't hurt, which is how she scores great designer bags. She did get the era wrong, but I am sure that happens. To boot, she was very sweet and she has the cutest pets in her home!
> 
> Anywho, papertiger, that is why I come to you! I did not take more pictures, but here again are the ones she originally sent. Would like to know the era and possibly the name of the bag if it has one.
> 
> Thank you so much and reply whenever you have the time. It will be another ~2 weeks before the repairs are complete. On another note this is my first "designer" bag EVER! Any tips or suggestions, especially considering its vintage status, would be much appreciated. I plan on using it mainly for trips and special occasions, not necessarily for everyday use.



This is from the late 1980s

However, the key-ring/charm on the outside does not belong to it at all, no way, no how. Perhaps that's what threw the Gucci collector off.  Are there any markings on this marina chain 'thingy', perhaps we can date that?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlwysSublime

papertiger said:


> This is from the late 1980s
> 
> However, the key-ring/charm on the outside does not belong to it at all, no way, no how. Perhaps that's what threw the Gucci collector off.  Are there any markings on this marina chain 'thingy', perhaps we can date that?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I do not remember any markings offhand and it will be a while before I see it again. I did find the following pics through a quick Google search. The one exactly like it was an eBay posting that is old and no longer up. The one that has the similar chain and closing part was a sale on Etsy, and that seller said Vintage from 1990s.

These key chains are going for half of what I paid. So I am getting the bag and the key chain for right around double what the key chain costs!


----------



## docringram

papertiger said:


> Sorry, doc, to save me from trawling through the very fast moving authenticate this Gucci thread can you remind me of the *inside pics*. Most specifically,  I need where it says 'Gucci' and a clear pic of any pockets and/or charms inside
> 
> Thanks for your patience
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Gosh, PT, you sure are needy . You are helping me, no patience neccessary and I truly appreciate it.  I added two outside pics for others also using this thread for information, as well as a very pleasing anachronistic combination I had not envisioned when I recently bought the shoes. Maybe my Id was guiding my purchase that day!


----------



## docringram

docringram said:


> Gosh, PT, you sure are needy . You are helping me, no patience neccessary and I truly appreciate it.  I added two outside pics for others also using this thread for information, as well as a very pleasing anachronistic combination I had not envisioned when I recently bought the shoes. Maybe my Id was guiding my purchase that day!
> View attachment 2099979
> 
> 
> View attachment 2099980
> 
> 
> View attachment 2099981
> 
> 
> View attachment 2099983



Oops, addendum - single rear pocket, full width of the bag and fully enclosed by te lining.  inside of the pocket is lined in brown material, possibly satin. Zipper is riri.


----------



## papertiger

docringram said:


> Gosh, PT, you sure are needy . You are helping me, no patience neccessary and I truly appreciate it.  I added two outside pics for others also using this thread for information, as well as a very pleasing anachronistic combination I had not envisioned when I recently bought the shoes. Maybe my Id was guiding my purchase that day!
> View attachment 2099979
> 
> 
> View attachment 2099980
> 
> 
> View attachment 2099981
> 
> 
> View attachment 2099983



Mid-late 1960s  

Love this bag, I could eat it it's so yummy...

...OMG those shoes fit perfectly


----------



## amstevens714

Love this thread! Thank you so much for all the info. The ads are so great.

So I'm just curious, and I hope I ask this correctly, but if I understand correctly, the accessories collection is older than the gold plate and shield logo, but the latter has a lot of "smaller" Gucci logos... Any idea why they strayed away from the larger logo that they seem to use now? I would have assumed the smaller Gucci print was older. Of course, I could be completely wrong about the whole thing  just curious if there is any info on that. I say this because I know LV had a problem with counterfeit items and the damier was easier to fake so they created the mono version...now they have damier again....


----------



## papertiger

amstevens714 said:


> Love this thread! Thank you so much for all the info. The ads are so great.
> 
> So I'm just curious, and I hope I ask this correctly, but if I understand correctly, the accessories collection is older than the gold plate and shield logo, but the latter has a lot of "smaller" Gucci logos... Any idea why they strayed away from the larger logo that they seem to use now? I would have assumed the smaller Gucci print was older. Of course, I could be completely wrong about the whole thing  just curious if there is any info on that. I say this because I know LV had a problem with counterfeit items and the damier was easier to fake so they created the mono version...now they have damier again....



I hope I can clarify this a little:

The GAC was created by Gucci Perfumes division in 1979 (until about 1990). Gucci already had coated canvas luggage and a small accessories line but the GAC was like diffusion line and sold in dept stores, airports etc. Because it proved so popular and profitable it the line was extended and extended again, sometimes in annoyance of 'old school' customers. The 'proper' coated canvas luggage, travel accessories and other smaller accessories continued to be sold, they were just not part of GAC. In the very early 1990s GAC was phased out, but to inject cash into the company canvas bags in a similar vein were sold in Asia, most specifically Japan. 

The Gucci shield is much older, from 1955. Many bags had the shield as a 'pullee' (or charm) for the 'new' feature of an inside zip, and can be seen on bags right through the 1960s. NOT all bags from this period had a Gucci Crest charm, usually the 'proper' handbags. The shield charm feature was reintroduced in the 1980s. There is also an abstract shield shape that was used on some bags in the early-mid 1970s, but this was on the outside of the bag. The Babushka collection in A/W 2008 featured the shield again. 

Gucci's trademark logo changed frequently and not just depending on the date. The size and what was written depended also on what fitted the bag itself as everything had to be in-proportion.  Confusingly, not all items of the same date have exactly the same markings. Some bags have to be dated from adding many features together rather from a single logo, many re-issues of the same bag complicates matters further but there are usually clues as to the bag's or item's age. There are also custom pieces that fall outside the normal parameters of expectations, usually they have a different script logo but occasionally not. 

From the 1950s onward, as Gucci reached international clientele,  'Made in Italy' or just 'Italy' under the Gucci logo, paid in homage to the high reputation Italian leather goods had/have around the World. The conventional wisdom was to think of the best fashion from Paris and accessories from Italy, which is why even when a French (fashion) house had a leather goods line they were mostly made in Italy including YSL, Dior, Ungaro and Chanel (also some made in France). 

The GG-print was developed in the mid-1960s, from the earlier original diamond pattern and the new GG logo in the mid-1960s, the GG pattern was featured and expanded in the the very early 1970s even onto rtw as a gimmick. The Diamond pattern re-occurs throughout Gucci's history as the GG-print does also. The mono print gets copied most often by fakers because it's the most obvious outward display, just like LV's mono print. If you look at a typical GG-print there are little spots that make up the old diamond pattern, these little dots are also turned into the 'popcorn' chain link and design features for lots of Gucci's jewellery along with the diamond pattern and the horse-bit etc.

The plaque is from the 1980s, the shape of tag varies, depending on the date.


----------



## amstevens714

papertiger said:


> I hope I can clarify this a little:
> 
> The GAC was created by Gucci Perfumes division in 1979 (until about 1990). Gucci already had coated canvas luggage and a small accessories line but the GAC was like diffusion line and sold in dept stores, airports etc. Because it proved so popular and profitable it the line was extended and extended again, sometimes in annoyance of 'old school' customers. The 'proper' coated canvas luggage, travel accessories and other smaller accessories continued to be sold, they were just not part of GAC. In the very early 1990s GAC was phased out, but to inject cash into the company canvas bags in a similar vein were sold in Asia, most specifically Japan.
> 
> The Gucci shield is much older, from 1955. Many bags had the shield as a 'pullee' (or charm) for the 'new' feature of an inside zip, and can be seen on bags right through the 1960s. NOT all bags from this period had a Gucci Crest charm, usually the 'proper' handbags. The shield charm feature was reintroduced in the 1980s. There is also an abstract shield shape that was used on some bags in the early-mid 1970s, but this was on the outside of the bag. The Babushka collection in A/W 2008 featured the shield again.
> 
> Gucci's trademark logo changed frequently and not just depending on the date. The size and what was written depended also on what fitted the bag itself as everything had to be in-proportion.  Confusingly, not all items of the same date have exactly the same markings. Some bags have to be dated from adding many features together rather from a single logo, many re-issues of the same bag complicates matters further but there are usually clues as to the bag's or item's age. There are also custom pieces that fall outside the normal parameters of expectations, usually they have a different script logo but occasionally not.
> 
> From the 1950s onward, as Gucci reached international clientele,  'Made in Italy' or just 'Italy' under the Gucci logo, paid in homage to the high reputation Italian leather goods had/have around the World. The conventional wisdom was to think of the best fashion from Paris and accessories from Italy, which is why even when a French (fashion) house had a leather goods line they were mostly made in Italy including YSL, Dior, Ungaro and Chanel (also some made in France).
> 
> The GG-print was developed in the mid-1960s, from the earlier original diamond pattern and the new GG logo in the mid-1960s, the GG pattern was featured and expanded in the the very early 1970s even onto rtw as a gimmick. The Diamond pattern re-occurs throughout Gucci's history as the GG-print does also. The mono print gets copied most often by fakers because it's the most obvious outward display, just like LV's mono print. If you look at a typical GG-print there are little spots that make up the old diamond pattern, these little dots are also turned into the 'popcorn' chain link and design features for lots of Gucci's jewellery along with the diamond pattern and the horse-bit etc.
> 
> The plaque is from the 1980s, the shape of tag varies, depending on the date.




WOW!!! You are so incredibly knowledgeable!

So, interesting about the Accessories Collection. So, it sounds like bags from different lines were made at the same time? Like for example the plaque and the GAC at the time same? Then they are appeasing the "old school" customers?

Its amazing how this company has developed and the variations they have, really amazing!

Thank you so much for sharing your wealth of information!


----------



## papertiger

> So, interesting about the Accessories Collection. *So, it sounds like bags from different lines were made at the same time? Like for example the plaque and the GAC at the time same? Then they are appeasing the "old school" customers?
> *
> Its amazing how this company has developed and the variations they have, really amazing!
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing your wealth of information!



My pleasure *amstevens *

Yes, that's right. The GAC and bags that have the Gucci plaques would have run simultaneously. . 

The Gucci perfumes division was a part of Gucci and the shares kept in the family but the shares were allotted differently, most notably to include Aldo's sons. So a very different operation. GAC were famously available at duty free places and dept stores, where at the time Gucci mainline products were not sold but as you can imagine perfumes were. I don't know if GAC items were available from stand alone stores though, perhaps someone else can tell us from personal experience, but I doubt it.


----------



## amstevens714

View attachment 2103734

	

		
			
		

		
	
Hi Papertiger,

Its me again 

I was just curious if  you might know any details about this bag. When it was made or anything like that.

Thanks so much for your help


----------



## AlwysSublime

papertiger said:


> I hope I can clarify this a little:
> 
> The GAC was created by Gucci Perfumes division in 1979 (until about 1990). Gucci already had coated canvas luggage and a small accessories line but the GAC was like diffusion line and sold in dept stores, airports etc. Because it proved so popular and profitable it the line was extended and extended again, sometimes in annoyance of 'old school' customers. The 'proper' coated canvas luggage, travel accessories and other smaller accessories continued to be sold, they were just not part of GAC. In the very early 1990s GAC was phased out, but to inject cash into the company canvas bags in a similar vein were sold in Asia, most specifically Japan.....



My goodness! A brief but powerful history lesson. Thank you for taking the time on writing that. So cool to learn all the little tidbits about Gucci...


----------



## papertiger

amstevens714 said:


> View attachment 2103734
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Papertiger,
> 
> Its me again
> 
> I was just curious if  you might know any details about this bag. When it was made or anything like that.
> 
> Thanks so much for your help




late1960s-early-70s, pigskin and canvas bag 

067 = the actual maker's mark 

If you could get into Gucci's archives they could actually tell you the name of the person who made the bag


----------



## papertiger

AlwysSublime said:


> My goodness! A brief but powerful history lesson. Thank you for taking the time on writing that. So cool to learn all the little tidbits about Gucci...


----------



## amstevens714

papertiger said:


> late1960s-early-70s, pigskin and canvas bag
> 
> 067 = the actual maker's mark
> 
> If you could get into Gucci's archives they could actually tell you the name of the person who made the bag



wow! - does that mean it was handmade? This is one of my favorites to be honest - I can't believe its so old!


----------



## MahoganyQT

amstevens714 said:


> View attachment 2103734
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Papertiger,
> 
> Its me again
> 
> I was just curious if  you might know any details about this bag. When it was made or anything like that.
> 
> Thanks so much for your help


Awesome bag!


----------



## amstevens714

MahoganyQT said:


> Awesome bag!



Oh thanks!!!


----------



## papertiger

amstevens714 said:


> wow! - does that mean it was handmade? This is one of my favorites to be honest - I can't believe its so old!



It depends what you mean by 'handmade', I'm sure that many bags are still hand-finished now, but yes, probably a lot more was done by hand in past years.


----------



## amstevens714

papertiger said:


> It depends what you mean by 'handmade', I'm sure that many bags are still hand-finished now, but yes, probably a lot more was done by hand in past years.



Cool !!! Thanks again papertiger!!


----------



## Pepi

Hi all,

I wonder if anyone by any chance has any information on this drawstring Gucci bag? Is anyone familiar with this bag like date and name perhaps? 

Number on the gold plaque: *V90663*
Number inside the bag: *90663 and 204990
*
Thanks in advance!


----------



## SkipToMyLou

papertiger said:


> Mid-1980s
> 
> Thank you for your patience *Skip*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Thank you so much!


----------



## papertiger

Pepi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I wonder if anyone by any chance has any information on this drawstring Gucci bag? Is anyone familiar with this bag like date and name perhaps?
> 
> Number on the gold plaque: *V90663*
> Number inside the bag: *90663 and 204990
> *
> Thanks in advance!



It's late-90s-early '00s (or at least is in the style of them - we don't authenticate on this thread at all) so not really vintage. 

I saw you have also posted on the 'authenticate this' thread. To avoid having your posts skipped, duplicate posts and similar questions are best avoided in future.


----------



## Pepi

papertiger said:


> It's late-90s-early '00s (or at least is in the style of them - we don't authenticate on this thread at all) so not really vintage.
> 
> I saw you have also posted on the 'authenticate this' thread. To avoid having your posts skipped, duplicate posts and similar questions are best avoided in future.



Thank you so much for your info! 

Noted with thanks, will keep that in mind..  *I'm a newbie*


----------



## docringram

Sad story of leaping before looking removed!


----------



## papertiger

docringram said:


> The brief story of how divine intervention brought my latest (small) vintage Gucci purchase into my life: I was standing near the front desk of one of the assisted living facilities I serve, talking to the Director of Nursing, when the volunteer running the gift shop came up to the receptionist with a small box and said to her, "this is a pretty piece".  We walked over for a look, I saw the inscription inside (and the price tag), and quickly said,  "I'LL TAKE IT!".  Coincidence that it happened to be a Catholic run facility and this occurred minutes after the announcement of Pope Francis? Probably (well I'm not Catholic), but who knows? From what I can tell, it is from the 1970's.  PT, if I'm off base, please let me know (and if it is not authentic, take down this post and please break it to me gently!)
> View attachment 2107155
> 
> 
> View attachment 2107156



Er, well, I can't take your post down, you'd have to ask a moderator. It's not Gucci, but it's not really fake either as it doesn't say Gucci, it's just cashing in on the Gucci logo cache (but they've turned the first G upside-down) but it's still very nice (prob from the 1980s) there are also some that are CG examples from that period that look similar too. These logo bangles were all the rage .


----------



## docringram

papertiger said:


> Er, well, I can't take your post down, you'd have to ask a moderator. It's not Gucci, but it's not really fake either as it doesn't say Gucci, it's just cashing in on the Gucci logo cache (but they've turned the first G upside-down) but it's still very nice (prob from the 1980s) there are also some that are CG examples from that period that look similar too. These logo bangles were all the rage .



Ah well, no one to blame but myself. At least the money went to rebuilding disaster stricken areas.  And thank you for the gentle let down, PT.  I missed the window to edit the post by minutes, willhave to ask a moderator.  NOT GUCCI, SILLY RABBIT!!!


----------



## papertiger

docringram said:


> Ah well, no one to blame but myself. At least *the money went to rebuilding disaster stricken areas*.  And thank you for the gentle let down, PT.  I missed the window to edit the post by minutes, willhave to ask a moderator.  NOT GUCCI, SILLY RABBIT!!!



That's right, and I wouldn't worry too much about it, looks like real snakeskin, probably gold-plated too and as I said, it's not actually fake, just seductively (and legally) misleading


----------



## amstevens714

docringram said:


> Sad story of leaping before looking removed!



I know its not real gucci, but its real vintage - and if its real skin and gold, thats certainly something to say. I hope you can enjoy it !


----------



## docringram

amstevens714 said:


> I know its not real gucci, but its real vintage - and if its real skin and gold, thats certainly something to say. I hope you can enjoy it !



Thank you both for your kind words, amstevens714 and PT.  Still feel pretty foolish, talk about not seeing the forest for the trees!  I was so focused on the fact that the Mod. Dep. ingraved part looked so much like vintage Gucci Mod. Brev. that I missed the emblem!  Still laughing at myself  And, BTW, loving your bags amstevens714, I've meant to comment!


----------



## amstevens714

docringram said:


> Thank you both for your kind words, amstevens714 and PT.  Still feel pretty foolish, talk about not seeing the forest for the trees!  I was so focused on the fact that the Mod. Dep. ingraved part looked so much like vintage Gucci Mod. Brev. that I missed the emblem!  Still laughing at myself  And, BTW, loving your bags amstevens714, I've meant to comment!



Thank you! I have a bit of an obsession with vintage Gucci right now ... They are so classic ! If only the interior weren't such an issue.


----------



## taygalchi

Okay, I've just devoured this thread (thank you so much Papertiger!) and need a little help as I haven't seen a bag with an interior label like mine yet. 

(I know, this purse is thrashed.  I still use it and love it. It was one of many given to me by my aunt who started me on the Gucci obsession.  Those are her gold embossed initials.)

Any idea on the year?  (The zipper pull has "Gucci" in script writing.)  Is the 505 a model number? I had the strap replaced by a local cobbler as the original one fell apart.

Thank for any help!  (WOAH!!! Sorry these are so big!!!)


----------



## papertiger

taygalchi said:


> Okay, I've just devoured this thread (thank you so much Papertiger!) and need a little help as I haven't seen a bag with an interior label like mine yet.
> 
> (I know, this purse is thrashed.  I still use it and love it. It was one of many given to me by my aunt who started me on the Gucci obsession.  Those are her gold embossed initials.)
> 
> Any idea on the year?  (The zipper pull has "Gucci" in script writing.)  Is the 505 a model number? I had the strap replaced by a local cobbler as the original one fell apart.
> 
> Thank for any help!  (WOAH!!! Sorry these are so big!!!)



1970s, and well-loved indeed 

Could be an early serial number, I can't actually read it. Not because it's too small  but because it's too blurry  

Some luggage pieces had strange labels but since many were supposed to be sold as part of a set I think the label was deemed less important. I think you can clip this piece on to a larger one.


----------



## taygalchi

papertiger said:


> 1970s, and well-loved indeed
> 
> Could be an early serial number, I can't actually read it. Not because it's too small  but because it's too blurry
> 
> Some luggage pieces had strange labels but since many were supposed to be sold as part of a set I think the label was deemed less important. I think you can clip this piece on to a larger one.



LOL @ Well-loved!  Wait until I get up the nerve to post other pieces!  You'll think I feed my dogs vintage Gucci!  

I've attached another photo of the interior tag (and goshdarnit, I tried to resize this one - if I failed and it's still blurry, no worries. I TRULY appreciate what you've told me thus far.)

Luggage, hmmm? That makes a lot of sense.  My aunt had lots of luggage even though furthest I ever remember her going is Palm Springs (about two hours away - we live in Los Angeles!)


----------



## papertiger

taygalchi said:


> LOL @ Well-loved!  Wait until I get up the nerve to post other pieces!  You'll think I feed my dogs vintage Gucci!
> 
> I've attached another photo of the interior tag (and goshdarnit, I tried to resize this one - if I failed and it's still blurry, no worries. I TRULY appreciate what you've told me thus far.)
> 
> Luggage, hmmm? That makes a lot of sense.  My aunt had lots of luggage even though furthest I ever remember her going is Palm Springs (about two hours away - we live in Los Angeles!)



It does look like an early serial number rather than a maker's mark. 

Most early covered-canvas was part of a luggage range, it became more popular to carry as handbags with the GAC collection after 1979. 

Your aunt sounds she like she was too happy with her nice luggage at home to go travelling


----------



## taygalchi

papertiger said:


> It does look like an early serial number rather than a maker's mark.



Thank you so much!     I was always so stumped by this piece!


----------



## BEBEPURSE

Found a vintage bag at a thrift store ( waiting for authentication ).

The material on the top edge of the bag is cracking. See photo.

1. Is the main material leather or vinyl? ( I assume leather)

 I have already colored the cracked area with black shoe scuff liquid to hide the cracks somewhat and moisturized the whole bag with _Blackrock Leather n Rich_.

2. Any other suggestions on how to deal with the cracked area? Stop additional cracking?

3. Any suggestions on something to seal over the cracks. I was thinking of brushing on a clear matte varnish as a sealer.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## tomcg

Hello!

What a wonderful thread! Its been great reading through and learning so many interesting facts! 

I just bought this Gucci clutch today, its in immaculate condition, and I'm wondering whether you can give me some information about it? Such as the year it was made and possibly what the interior lining would be made from, I thought possibly cotton? Sorry for the flash!

Looking forward to your response!


----------



## papertiger

BEBEPURSE said:


> Found a vintage bag at a thrift store ( waiting for authentication ).
> 
> The material on the top edge of the bag is cracking. See photo.
> 
> 1. Is the main material leather or vinyl? ( I assume leather)
> 
> I have already colored the cracked area with black shoe scuff liquid to hide the cracks somewhat and moisturized the whole bag with _Blackrock Leather n Rich_.
> 
> 2. Any other suggestions on how to deal with the cracked area? Stop additional cracking?
> 
> 3. Any suggestions on something to seal over the cracks. I was thinking of brushing on a clear matte varnish as a sealer.
> 
> Any suggestions would be appreciated.



Your bag is from the late-1980s, Web-stripe Clutch (although they didn't really have names)

1. It's coated light weight canvas, the trim is leather

2/3. Not sure about clear nail varnish, it might dry it out and make it worse. I would perhaps glue a piece of  black cloth underneath with a vinyl-friendly and flexible glue. If you use a normal glue it might also harden and have the reverse effect.


----------



## papertiger

tomcg said:


> Hello!
> 
> What a wonderful thread! Its been great reading through and learning so many interesting facts!
> 
> I just bought this Gucci clutch today, its in immaculate condition, and I'm wondering whether you can give me some information about it? Such as the year it was made and possibly what the interior lining would be made from, I thought possibly cotton? Sorry for the flash!
> 
> Looking forward to your response!



Really hard to date with no features and the small script logo was used for quite a while. However, the leather is boar and it's probably from the late '60s/early '70s judging by the strong geometric lines and colours. If I find out more, I'll let you know more precisely


----------



## tomcg

papertiger said:


> Really hard to date with no features and the small script logo was used for quite a while. However, the leather is boar and it's probably from the late '60s/early '70s judging by the strong geometric lines and colours. If I find out more, I'll let you know more precisely



Thank you papertiger! I really appreciate it!


----------



## docringram

amstevens714 said:


> Thank you! I have a bit of an obsession with vintage Gucci right now ... They are so classic ! If only the interior weren't such an issue.




Too true on the lining. I cannot recall if this info is earlier in the thread, but what is the best way to maintain an intact patent leather lining in a vintage Gucci, PT? I seem to have lucked out so far and would very much like to keep them that way. Again, I apologize if this is a redundant question.


----------



## papertiger

docringram said:


> Too true on the lining. I cannot recall if this info is earlier in the thread, but what is the best way to maintain an intact patent leather lining in a vintage Gucci, PT? I seem to have lucked out so far and would very much like to keep them that way. Again, I apologize if this is a redundant question.



Plenty in this thread under 'lining' or ;GAC'  

I have the same problem with a 1996 bag (suede outer, leather inner) drives me nuts!


----------



## docringram

papertiger said:


> Plenty in this thread under 'lining' or ;GAC'
> 
> I have the same problem with a 1996 bag (suede outer, leather inner) drives me nuts!



Thanks!


----------



## AlwysSublime

AlwysSublime said:


> This is a new/old post.  Got this vintage Gucci bag authenticated in the proper forum and now I am moving over here to hopefully get some more information on it....



OK! My bag is back from surgery! That is what it felt like at least. All I could do is hope it would come out OK. The seller took it to her magic-leather-fixer-upper-person and the end result is thus. Super happy with the wonderful deep blue color and the cleanliness of the work. Should be nice and sturdy for me to use for travel/everyday. I did shed a tear a bit about it not being "original" anymore, but I kept telling myself it was not in the best condition to be worn.


----------



## AlwysSublime

tomcg said:


> Hello!
> 
> What a wonderful thread! Its been great reading through and learning so many interesting facts!
> 
> I just bought this Gucci clutch today, its in immaculate condition, and I'm wondering whether you can give me some information about it? Such as the year it was made and possibly what the interior lining would be made from, I thought possibly cotton? Sorry for the flash!
> 
> Looking forward to your response!


Ooooh! What is the size of this clutch? Beautiful color combo. A good example of what was "in style" back then could easily translate to today.


----------



## papertiger

AlwysSublime said:


> OK! My bag is back from surgery! That is what it felt like at least. All I could do is hope it would come out OK. The seller took it to her magic-leather-fixer-upper-person and the end result is thus. Super happy with the wonderful deep blue color and the cleanliness of the work. Should be nice and sturdy for me to use for travel/everyday. *I did shed a tear a bit about it not being "original" anymore, but I kept telling myself it was not in the best condition to be worn.*



I agree, best to be worn


----------



## amstevens714

AlwysSublime said:


> OK! My bag is back from surgery! That is what it felt like at least. All I could do is hope it would come out OK. The seller took it to her magic-leather-fixer-upper-person and the end result is thus. Super happy with the wonderful deep blue color and the cleanliness of the work. Should be nice and sturdy for me to use for travel/everyday. I did shed a tear a bit about it not being "original" anymore, but I kept telling myself it was not in the best condition to be worn.



It looks great! I love that tote - congrats and enjoy (don't let refurbishment deter you from loving your bag, it usually has to happen at some point )


----------



## tomcg

AlwysSublime said:


> Ooooh! What is the size of this clutch? Beautiful color combo. A good example of what was "in style" back then could easily translate to today.



Its 21cm x 15cm. So more of a large wallet 

I actually came across this by accident. I was hoping to purchase a Hermes agenda from the seller but he had unfortunately sold it prior to my email. But he sent me pictures of other pieces he had in his collection, which included another smaller red and black Gucci piece. But when I saw this, I just asked how much  

Its coming from Italy so I'm hoping to get it by the end of next week. Ill definitely post more pictures once I receive it.

I love your tote btw! It looks great, I hope you enjoy using it!!!


----------



## amstevens714

Hi Papertiger,

I hope all is well! I'm sorry, in advance, if this is a stupid question.

In all of my recent bag purchases (thanks to you ) I found so many differentiating aspects of bags that were very similar to each other and from the same line. I was just curious if the crafters were given creative autonomy to add and subtract details as they saw fit. I find it intriguing because I feel like nowadays, the bags are the same unless they are a special edition. I think its cool and was just curious. I have included a few pictures below to show what I mean.

So the big bag below has exactly the same hardware as the smaller ones - the smaller ones differ because one has the gold hardware but not the webbing on the sides (white), the other two have the same webbing and serial number but one has the gold hardware (mine ) and the other one doesn't. Then there is a blue one that is exactly like my brown one, but the rivets that the pull goes through are different than mine (more round and don't say gucci). Lol I'm just so amazed...How did differences like that happen? Any idea or am I just crazy (which is a definite possibility at this point lol)

Thank you!


----------



## tomcg

I thought I'd share some of my Boyfriends vintage pieces too.


----------



## amstevens714

tomcg said:


> I thought I'd share some of my Boyfriends vintage pieces too.


Wow - totally awesome!! Love them! Almost bid on the same bag in the second photo a couple days ago


----------



## papertiger

amstevens714 said:


> Hi Papertiger,
> 
> I hope all is well! I'm sorry, in advance, if this is a stupid question.
> 
> In all of my recent bag purchases (thanks to you ) I found so many differentiating aspects of bags that were very similar to each other and from the same line. *I was just curious if the crafters were given creative autonomy to add and subtract details as they saw fit.* I find it intriguing because I feel like nowadays, the bags are the same unless they are a special edition. I think its cool and was just curious. I have included a few pictures below to show what I mean.
> 
> So the big bag below has exactly the same hardware as the smaller ones - the smaller ones differ because one has the gold hardware but not the webbing on the sides (white), the other two have the same webbing and serial number but one has the gold hardware (mine ) and the other one doesn't. Then there is a blue one that is exactly like my brown one, but the rivets that the pull goes through are different than mine (more round and don't say gucci). Lol I'm just so amazed...How did differences like that happen? Any idea or am I just crazy (which is a definite possibility at this point lol)
> 
> Thank you!



Not officially :giggles:

Gucci craftspeople either work directly for the company (now with exotics or R&D)  or the work-shops under a Gucci/Gucci Group contract. Gucci will supply every last rivet, so it will never be a case of popping to the local rivet shop for spares if run out .  

Away from vintage Gucci there are still plenty of variations that confuse people. I remember people having kittens over whether a Sukey should have Guccissima leather trim (they had it for the first season) and all the variations of lining, zip tags, the size of mobile pockets etc, some literally change by the season never mind the year. 

With vintage bags, people often repair with non-Gucci crafts-people too, I have often seen things 'non-authentic' on a authentic Gucci bags (not that this applies to yours). If I do spot these I try to point them out. 

You are certainly not going crazy


----------



## papertiger

tomcg said:


> I thought I'd share some of my Boyfriends vintage pieces too.


----------



## amstevens714

papertiger said:


> Not officially :giggles:
> 
> Gucci craftspeople either work directly for the company (now with exotics or R&D)  or the work-shops under a Gucci/Gucci Group contract. Gucci will supply every last rivet, so it will never be a case of popping to the local rivet shop for spares if run out .
> 
> Away from vintage Gucci there are still plenty of variations that confuse people. I remember people having kittens over whether a Sukey should have Guccissima leather trim (they had it for the first season) and all the variations of lining, zip tags, the size of mobile pockets etc, some literally change by the season never mind the year.
> 
> With vintage bags, people often repair with non-Gucci crafts-people too, I have often seen things 'non-authentic' on a authentic Gucci bags (not that this applies to yours). If I do spot these I try to point them out.
> 
> You are certainly not going crazy



Hello!

Thanks so much for this! I literally rolled over laughing at the "people having kittens" 

I didn't realize that about current Gucci also. 

So why are they are all so darn different? It's confusing lol! For example, why the different rivets? Just made at different times when they were using different rivets? I'm so confused by this!

Thanks for your patience with me papertiger, I just really love vintage gucci and I want to educate myself


----------



## JOODLZ

papertiger - THANK YOU for the Master's Class in Vintage Gucci! I bought my very first (super-thrifted) Gucci yesterday and posted it on the authentication thread this morning. Now after reading 31 pages of your amazing info, my fingers are still crossed, just not as tightly! Though I'm usually on the Coach side of tpf, this is a thread I'll keep an eye on - Thanks again for sharing your knowledge!


----------



## papertiger

amstevens714 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Thanks so much for this! I literally rolled over laughing at the "people having kittens"
> 
> I didn't realize that about current Gucci also.
> 
> So why are they are all so darn different? It's confusing lol! For example, why the different rivets? Just made at different times when they were using different rivets? I'm so confused by this!
> 
> Thanks for your patience with me papertiger, I just really love vintage gucci and I want to educate myself



No problem, you prob ask questions others would like answered too.

Most people compare Gucci to LV. Gucci is sooooo different to LV, from what I know about LV (very little) everything has a template with a certain bag and that's how it is until they stop producing years and years later.

Gucci design new bags, innovate, variate, re-issue in new variations and change things all the time. The archive collection and the archive files for the Gucci Museum has taken decades to collect and research. Guccio Gucci in business 1921-53, kept everything in-house but loved to innovate old designs with new materials (bit like Chanel). 

After Guccio's death, his family took over the business and expanded, helped by Italy's great reputation for superior leather work (Tuscany esp) silk (the lakes in the North) and Modern design style. Bigger factories had to found, rather than making hundreds of the same bag (very risky) Gucci made small runs of bags and 'tweaked' designs for whatever reasons, this ensured that some ladies would buy many variations of the bag they like best (much as they do today) and not just different colours, a model that other accessories still use. At this point very few pieces of hardware are specifically 'Gucci' except for the shopping-Knight charm clipped on afterwards, just a stamp inside. 

Fashion dated quickly and by the early 1970s, 'classic' meant Victorian, and logos, typeface, shapes etc could never appear old-fashioned, what looked cool and funky in 1974 had to look sharp and linear in '76. Mid-70s the G House became associated with glamour, Disco but it also became a lifestyle as well as just bags which meant many licenses (watches, perfumes, sportswear etc). Fakes made everywhere became a problem but most were very poorly made. To keep up with trends, and keep coordinated Gucci would have to make broader changes. Some of the little handy-work details go 'missing' towards the late 1970s but ready to fit logo details in hardware become more important. 

Throughout the 1980s Gucci tried capture its glory days from a few years earlier. Much of 1980s fashion was for classics, work-ethic and power dressing, something that didn't really suit the sexy, holiday style of Gucci. Gucci tried to reinvent it's overall brand image many times, it also was fractured between very expensive, high-end creations and relatively affordable logo products from dept stores and airports etc (GAC). I think that is why there are so many variations of 1980s Gucci, almost every season there was some big change (perhaps for cost-effectiveness too). 

1987 there was a Gucci revolution , again 1990, again '96, again 2002 when Frida took over designing bags. Each re-issue makes a Gucci classic for different generation, each season there are tweaks and changes. E.g. the first Large New Jackies were reduced in size a few seasons after they were introduced, so that the Large now, although still big (and bigger than the Med) is not _as_ large. People buying Gucci and comparing one to another or their friend's get understandably worried.


----------



## papertiger

JOODLZ said:


> papertiger - THANK YOU for the Master's Class in Vintage Gucci! I bought my very first (super-thrifted) Gucci yesterday and posted it on the authentication thread this morning. Now after reading 31 pages of your amazing info, my fingers are still crossed, just not as tightly! Though I'm usually on the Coach side of tpf, this is a thread I'll keep an eye on - Thanks again for sharing your knowledge!



Thanks you, I hope you become a Gucci regular


----------



## amstevens714

Wow!! Thank you soooo much for that amazing breakdown of the changing methods! You are so sweet to share your incredible knowledge with us!






papertiger said:


> No problem, you prob ask questions others would like answered too.
> 
> Most people compare Gucci to LV. Gucci is sooooo different to LV, from what I know about LV (very little) everything has a template with a certain bag and that's how it is until they stop producing years and years later.
> 
> Gucci design new bags, innovate, variate, re-issue in new variations and change things all the time. The archive collection and the archive files for the Gucci Museum has taken decades to collect and research. Guccio Gucci in business 1921-53, kept everything in-house but loved to innovate old designs with new materials (bit like Chanel).
> 
> After Guccio's death, his family took over the business and expanded, helped by Italy's great reputation for superior leather work (Tuscany esp) silk (the lakes in the North) and Modern design style. Bigger factories had to found, rather than making hundreds of the same bag (very risky) Gucci made small runs of bags and 'tweaked' designs for whatever reasons, this ensured that some ladies would buy many variations of the bag they like best (much as they do today) and not just different colours, a model that other accessories still use. At this point very few pieces of hardware are specifically 'Gucci' except for the shopping-Knight charm clipped on afterwards, just a stamp inside.
> 
> Fashion dated quickly and by the early 1970s, 'classic' meant Victorian, and logos, typeface, shapes etc could never appear old-fashioned, what looked cool and funky in 1974 had to look sharp and linear in '76. Mid-70s the G House became associated with glamour, Disco but it also became a lifestyle as well as just bags which meant many licenses (watches, perfumes, sportswear etc). Fakes made everywhere became a problem but most were very poorly made. To keep up with trends, and keep coordinated Gucci would have to make broader changes. Some of the little handy-work details go 'missing' towards the late 1970s but ready to fit logo details in hardware become more important.
> 
> Throughout the 1980s Gucci tried capture its glory days from a few years earlier. Much of 1980s fashion was for classics, work-ethic and power dressing, something that didn't really suit the sexy, holiday style of Gucci. Gucci tried to reinvent it's overall brand image many times, it also was fractured between very expensive, high-end creations and relatively affordable logo products from dept stores and airports etc (GAC). I think that is why there are so many variations of 1980s Gucci, almost every season there was some big change (perhaps for cost-effectiveness too).
> 
> 1987 there was a Gucci revolution , again 1990, again '96, again 2002 when Frida took over designing bags. Each re-issue makes a Gucci classic for different generation, each season there are tweaks and changes. E.g. the first Large New Jackies were reduced in size a few seasons after they were introduced, so that the Large now, although still big (and bigger than the Med) is not _as_ large. People buying Gucci and comparing one to another or their friend's get understandably worried.


----------



## JOODLZ

papertiger said:


> Thanks you, I hope you become a Gucci regular



I expect I will become a regular...now that I'm also a Gucci OWNER! 
YAY, YIPPEE, YAHOO


----------



## amstevens714

JOODLZ said:


> I expect I will become a regular...now that I'm also a Gucci OWNER!
> YAY, YIPPEE, YAHOO



Congrats on your new purchase! I saw it in the authentication page and it's lovely! Be careful though, they can be addictive!! 


EDIT - I just saw you got it for 25 cents - wow you win the best deal for this forum I bet!! That's amazing!


----------



## MahoganyQT

tomcg said:


> I thought I'd share some of my Boyfriends vintage pieces too.


 
Gorgeous!!


----------



## JOODLZ

amstevens714 said:


> Congrats on your new purchase! I saw it in the authentication page and it's lovely! Be careful though, they can be addictive!!
> 
> 
> EDIT - I just saw you got it for 25 cents - wow you win the best deal for this forum I bet!! That's amazing!



Thanks - it's probably the "deal of the year"...so timeless! As far as addiction goes, I completely understand. It's the thrill of the hunt, for me.

Initially I was worried about the condition of the lining of my bag, as it was badly - nearly completely - de-laminating and powder-y. I gently "stroked" the entire lining with a nylon-bristled suede brush, then vigorously vacuumed it! No more powder, just gray, fuzzy fabric. Hope this is helpful to others.


----------



## tomcg

JOODLZ said:


> Thanks - it's probably the "deal of the year"...so timeless! As far as addiction goes, I completely understand. It's the thrill of the hunt, for me.
> 
> Initially I was worried about the condition of the lining of my bag, as it was badly - nearly completely - de-laminating and powder-y. I gently "stroked" the entire lining with a nylon-bristled suede brush, then vigorously vacuumed it! No more powder, just gray, fuzzy fabric. Hope this is helpful to others.



Wow! I just saw your Gucci, Its lovely! Congratulations!!!


----------



## amstevens714

JOODLZ said:


> Thanks - it's probably the "deal of the year"...so timeless! As far as addiction goes, I completely understand. It's the thrill of the hunt, for me.
> 
> Initially I was worried about the condition of the lining of my bag, as it was badly - nearly completely - de-laminating and powder-y. I gently "stroked" the entire lining with a nylon-bristled suede brush, then vigorously vacuumed it! No more powder, just gray, fuzzy fabric. Hope this is helpful to others.




This is super common with these vintages items. Most of mine look very similar to yours. With the ones that were really bad I just removed the coating completely (so that all you see is the fuzzy inside). It's kinda nice when you need to reach in and grab something lol.

Congrats again!!


----------



## rach.dein987

Any information about the Gucci 1970 Shoulder bag styled like these?


----------



## papertiger

They were designed (released) unsurprisingly in 1970 and were smaller than the current reissues. Developed from the unisex hobo travel bag they set the trend for soft and casual bags for the decade. Elizabeth Taylor wears one of these original style bags in _Ash Wednesday_ (1973) Like may stars of the day she was a huge Gucci fan.

Other flattish bags that were around then also have similar brass 'clamp' fittings to the sides and sometimes an abstract shield with GUCCI written in upper case to the outside.


----------



## JOODLZ

tomcg said:


> Wow! I just saw your Gucci, Its lovely! Congratulations!!!





amstevens714 said:


> This is super common with these vintages items. Most of mine look very similar to yours. With the ones that were really bad I just removed the coating completely (so that all you see is the fuzzy inside). It's kinda nice when you need to reach in and grab something lol.
> 
> Congrats again!!



Thanks! Lovely on the outside and fuzzy on the inside...what more can a gal ask for. Best of all is that the inside is gray rather than black...much easier to find my stuff  I'll be watching for more of these!


----------



## FashionStylist1

Hi, I was wondering I have a navy coated canvas large flap shoulder bag, did the older bags use just a blue canvas lining? TIA


----------



## papertiger

FashionStylist1 said:


> Hi, I was wondering I have a navy coated canvas large flap shoulder bag, did the older bags use just a blue canvas lining? TIA



It depends on the bag and the date. The luggage pieces are more likely to have canvas, and even some of the smaller pieces were sold a part of a luggage set.


----------



## FashionStylist1

Thank you very much papertiger 



papertiger said:


> It depends on the bag and the date. The luggage pieces are more likely to have canvas, and even some of the smaller pieces were sold a part of a luggage set.


----------



## SensationWear

Just rediscovered a beautiful coin purse/bill holder by Gucci from the late 60's to early 70's.  
I bought it in NYC and it has been lovingly stored and waiting for a new home someday.  The black suede is extremely soft and the Kelly green leather is like butter.  The coin purse is removable.  I am wondering if this purse was originally suppose to be reversible?


----------



## papertiger

SensationWear said:


> Just rediscovered a beautiful coin purse/bill holder by Gucci from the late 60's to early 70's.
> I bought it in NYC and it has been lovingly stored and waiting for a new home someday.  The black suede is extremely soft and the Kelly green leather is like butter.  The coin purse is removable.  I am wondering if this purse was originally suppose to be reversible?



I'd have to see with the help pictures *SensationWear*


----------



## SensationWear

papertiger said:


> I'd have to see with the help pictures *SensationWear*


Sure and thanks for your quick reply.  Here goes...


----------



## SensationWear

SensationWear said:


> Sure and thanks for your quick reply.  Here goes...


Sorry about the various tones of green.  The corner with the Gucci logo is the best match to the actual wallet.


----------



## swee7bebe

This thread is so informative! I bought this purse the other day from my favorite vintage store. It's in excellent condition. Based on the info in this thread I'm guessing its from the late '80s? Here are some pics to show off the purse


----------



## swee7bebe

One more...



Sorry I just had to share. It's such a unique purse. Love how you can adjust the straps (def need a cross body after this baby is born).


----------



## papertiger

SensationWear said:


> Sorry about the various tones of green.  The corner with the Gucci logo is the best match to the actual wallet.



It's not supposed to be reversible but there's no law that says you can't


----------



## papertiger

swee7bebe said:


> This thread is so informative! I bought this purse the other day from my favorite vintage store. It's in excellent condition. Based on the info in this thread I'm guessing its from the late '80s? Here are some pics to show off the purse



Quite right, from the late 1980s, what a lovely bag and it's such great magnificent condition too


----------



## swee7bebe

papertiger said:


> Quite right, from the late 1980s, what a lovely bag and it's such great magnificent condition too



Thank you!  I can't believe that it's in such great condition considering it's a 20+ year bag.


----------



## heavenlyone

very pretty bag and looks new!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vitta

Hi, I was wondering if you could have some info (model, circa) on this pretty  Gucci clutch:

http://www.malleries.com/images/2737_shop_images/83340-iID{1350262623}.jpg

http://www.malleries.com/images/2737_shop_images/83340-iID_4{1350262623}.jpg


----------



## papertiger

Vitta said:


> Hi, I was wondering if you could have some info (model, circa) on this pretty  Gucci clutch:
> 
> http://www.malleries.com/images/2737_shop_images/83340-iID{1350262623}.jpg
> 
> http://www.malleries.com/images/2737_shop_images/83340-iID_4{1350262623}.jpg



It's from the late 1980s and looks like a convertible clutch 

Gucci often makes interesting evening bags that are made for one season only, this is more typical of the times rather than typical of Gucci

PS I did get your PM. I'll have to answer when I have more time


----------



## AlwysSublime

swee7bebe said:


> This thread is so informative! I bought this purse the other day from my favorite vintage store. It's in excellent condition. Based on the info in this thread I'm guessing its from the late '80s? Here are some pics to show off the purse
> View attachment 2127340
> 
> View attachment 2127345
> 
> View attachment 2127346
> 
> View attachment 2127347
> 
> View attachment 2127348
> 
> View attachment 2127349
> 
> View attachment 2127350
> 
> View attachment 2127351
> 
> View attachment 2127352
> 
> View attachment 2127354


I do not usually gravitate towards red accessories, but this is gorgeous & in amazing condition! What a great find. I am partial to cross-body bags. So much more wearable & care-free.


----------



## Vitta

papertiger said:


> It's from the late 1980s and looks like a convertible clutch
> 
> Gucci often makes interesting evening bags that are made for one season only, this is more typical of the times rather than typical of Gucci
> 
> PS I did get your PM. I'll have to answer when I have more time



Thank you so much, PT! :worthy:

I came across a couple of beautiful vintage Gucci clutches in a similar streamline style and size, in various leather combinations (kidskin + snakeskin, smooth calf + lizard) and they have the same Gucci Made in Italy oval plate and a cross zip pull. Can they be used as key features to identify their 1980s production? Or perhaps even earlier, the 1970s? 

Great to know this pretty thing is a limited edition  

PS Please don't worry about the PM. I'm having fun and absolutely not in a hurry. Very grateful for your time and knowledge!


----------



## atlcoach

Does anyone have any information about this bag I posted in Name This Gucci?  I may have posted in the wrong thread. Thanks!!

http://forum.purseblog.com/showthread.php?p=24352977#post24352977


----------



## Brazilallure

I have this beautiful vintage GUCCI PURSE and I need more information please??
I have trouble download the picture, I have to be on my computer to do that? 

Thank you


----------



## Vitta

Hi PT, here's another vintage Gucci clutch (calf and lizard). Hope you could help to confirm its circa & model. Thanx in advance 

http://www.malleries.com/images/2737_shop_images/78063-iID{1344984287}.jpg

http://www.malleries.com/images/2737_shop_images/78063-iID_2{1344984287}.jpg

http://www.malleries.com/images/2737_shop_images/78063-iID_3{1344984287}.jpg


----------



## mercedesmercury

Wow papertiger, you are THE BRAIN. Just adorable. And admirable Thanks for the information. Do you know where German people have to go for getting repaired their Gucci bag?


----------



## papertiger

atlcoach said:


> Does anyone have any information about this bag I posted in Name This Gucci?  I may have posted in the wrong thread. Thanks!!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showthread.php?p=24352977#post24352977



These round purses are generically called Roman purses, whether Gucci called them this I don't know. Late 1980s


----------



## papertiger

Vitta said:


> Hi PT, here's another vintage Gucci clutch (calf and lizard). Hope you could help to confirm its circa & model. Thanx in advance
> 
> http://www.malleries.com/images/2737_shop_images/78063-iID{1344984287}.jpg
> 
> http://www.malleries.com/images/2737_shop_images/78063-iID_2{1344984287}.jpg
> 
> http://www.malleries.com/images/2737_shop_images/78063-iID_3{1344984287}.jpg



It's either late 1960s/early 1970s or a late 1980s/early 1990s reissue of the same style model. 

Just gorgeous *V* 

If I find out which one of the 2 eras it is I will let you know for sure.

Sorry, it's taking me so long to get back to you, I've had some family stuff going on...


----------



## papertiger

mercedesmercury said:


> Wow papertiger, you are THE BRAIN. Just adorable. And admirable Thanks for the information. Do you know where German people have to go for getting repaired their Gucci bag?



 

I only recommend to take new and vintage Gucci items to Gucci CS for repair, that way it will always retain it's pre-loved value and Gucci will always be able to repair it. If their products are taken anywhere else Gucci will never touch it again (the same goes for Hermes). In addition, they can guarantee the workmanship and it doesn't always cost as much as people think. There is a ref thread about Gucci repairs.


----------



## amstevens714

Vitta said:


> Hi PT, here's another vintage Gucci clutch (calf and lizard). Hope you could help to confirm its circa & model. Thanx in advance
> 
> http://www.malleries.com/images/2737_shop_images/78063-iID{1344984287}.jpg
> 
> http://www.malleries.com/images/2737_shop_images/78063-iID_2{1344984287}.jpg
> 
> http://www.malleries.com/images/2737_shop_images/78063-iID_3{1344984287}.jpg



This clutch is amazing!!!


----------



## Vitta

papertiger said:


> It's either late 1960s/early 1970s or a late 1980s/early 1990s reissue of the same style model.
> 
> Just gorgeous *V*
> 
> If I find out which one of the 2 eras it is I will let you know for sure.
> 
> Sorry, it's taking me so long to get back to you, I've had some family stuff going on...



That'll be great, thank you PT! I was also wondering if the different shape of the Gucci logo (oval and rectangular) could help to identify the circa. It would be great, wouldn't it? 

Please don't worry about the PT. Luckily I'm here for fun, not for work  Hope everything's fine there at home...


----------



## Vitta

amstevens714 said:


> This clutch is amazing!!!


----------



## atlcoach

papertiger said:


> These round purses are generically called Roman purses, whether Gucci called them this I don't know. Late 1980s



Thanks so much!


----------



## docringram

Fun with vintage Gucci! Sadly, this lot of 10 vintage bags sold back in 2006 (for just £300!!!), so this is solely for informative purposes, but some of these bags look quite interesting indeed! The listing described them as ranging from 1940-1970s, and stated the suede ruffled one as from the 40's. Obviously no rush! I am looking forward to the education, and seeing how accurate the description was.


----------



## papertiger

Vitta said:


> That'll be great, thank you PT! I was also wondering if *the different shape of the Gucci logo (oval and rectangular) could help to identify the circa*. It would be great, wouldn't it?
> 
> Please don't worry about the PT. Luckily I'm here for fun, not for work  *Hope everything's fine there at home*...



I PMed you about "home" 

It does often help, but not always. For instance, in the 1980s Gucci reissued several older bag models, but because they had also previously reintroduced the brass shield charm, the oval script and/or the brass plaque (and no serial number) it makes it difficult to distinguish between these specific eras as they are basically the same bag.

It also doesn't help that some 1980s bags were worn to death while some bags from the '60s were put away and forgotten about  so condition doesn't come into it either.

What 'niggles' me is the flat inside pocket with no contrasting leather trim (usually the colour of the outside of the bag). However, this could have been standard on a clutch of that time and not an 'irregularity'. Things get simpler in the 1980s and tiny details are left out unless on 'standout reissue pieces' (so again a rule with exceptions depending on model). 

I am still checking my own collection and looking at pics, but historical inside pics are difficult to come by.


----------



## papertiger

docringram said:


> Fun with vintage Gucci! Sadly, this lot of 10 vintage bags sold back in 2006 (for just £300!!!), so this is solely for informative purposes, but some of these bags look quite interesting indeed! The listing described them as ranging from 1940-1970s, and stated the suede ruffled one as from the 40's. Obviously no rush! I am looking forward to the education, and seeing how accurate the description was.
> 
> View attachment 2141532
> 
> 
> View attachment 2141533



Isn't infuriating when you see a collection going for so little, I would have loved to have given them all a home 

Most of the bags pictured had very long runs, Gucci doing variations on the originals and then going back to the original time and time again. Therefore, without looking inside it's hard to date them. 

My best guesses are the diamond pattern BTH is from the mid-1950s (although there is another version that replaced it from 1960-65) The slight 'wave' to the front flap make it earlier than the 'ergonomic' 1960s version . The little 'treasure chest' shape bag is another one that pops-up time and time again and has a span of more than 30 years, there is a picture of Jean Shrimpton carrying one in the in the early 1970s even though the shape was prob thought to be quite old-fashioned by then and was soon replaced by bigger, softer styles. Top-handle bags were practically 'dead' during the 1970s. 

The 'younger' bags are bags with the rounded GG logo on the front. They are both from the early-mid 1970s. 

One of these, the 'saddle' bag with the cut-out on the flap (that TF based the 'Blondie' on) is of Gucci's most iconic designs. It uses the '1973' rounded logo and is extremely heavy bag because of the large brass medal. They were hugely popular at the time and were not kept for best and it's therefore hard to get one in near-mint condition.


----------



## Vitta

papertiger said:


> I PMed you about "home"
> 
> It does often help, but not always. For instance, in the 1980s Gucci reissued several older bag models, but because they had also previously reintroduced the brass shield charm, the oval script and/or the brass plaque (and no serial number) it makes it difficult to distinguish between these specific eras as they are basically the same bag.
> 
> It also doesn't help that some 1980s bags were worn to death while some bags from the '60s were put away and forgotten about  so condition doesn't come into it either.
> 
> What 'niggles' me is the flat inside pocket with no contrasting leather trim (usually the colour of the outside of the bag). However, this could have been standard on a clutch of that time and not an 'irregularity'. Things get simpler in the 1980s and tiny details are left out unless on 'standout reissue pieces' (so again a rule with exceptions depending on model).
> 
> I am still checking my own collection and looking at pics, but historical inside pics are difficult to come by.



Got the PM! 

I can see how reissues could complicate authentication.  Agree that so often the 1960s bags could be found in much better condition than the ones from the 1980s. Do you think it's because people then used to take care of their possessions with a bit more care than two decades later? Just a thought  

Really appreciate your time and such informative details!


----------



## docringram

papertiger said:


> Isn't infuriating when you see a collection going for so little, I would have loved to have given them all a home
> 
> Most of the bags pictured had very long runs, Gucci doing variations on the originals and then going back to the original time and time again. Therefore, without looking inside it's hard to date them.
> 
> My best guesses are the diamond pattern BTH is from the mid-1950s (although there is another version that replaced it from 1960-65) The slight 'wave' to the front flap make it earlier than the 'ergonomic' 1960s version . The little 'treasure chest' shape bag is another one that pops-up time and time again and has a span of more than 30 years, there is a picture of Jean Shrimpton carrying one in the in the early 1970s even though the shape was prob thought to be quite old-fashioned by then and was soon replaced by bigger, softer styles. Top-handle bags were practically 'dead' during the 1970s.
> 
> The 'younger' bags are bags with the rounded GG logo on the front. They are both from the early-mid 1970s.
> 
> One of these, the 'saddle' bag with the cut-out on the flap (that TF based the 'Blondie' on) is of Gucci's most iconic designs. It uses the '1973' rounded logo and is extremely heavy bag because of the large brass medal. They were hugely popular at the time and were not kept for best and it's therefore hard to get one in near-mint condition.




Always interesting and educational! Thanks PT!


----------



## papertiger

Vitta said:


> Got the PM!
> 
> I can see how reissues could complicate authentication.  Agree that so often the 1960s bags could be found in much better condition than the ones from the 1980s. *Do you think it's because people then used to take care of their possessions with a bit more care than two decades later?* Just a thought
> 
> Really appreciate your time and such informative details!



Rant warning : 

Quite right, also IMHO, it's because of three historical points. A lot had to do with the postwar generation that valued personal freedom and equality (in some ways) but also threw away a lot of 'square' ideas about bourgeois things like taking care of possessions and keeping up appearances.   

We think of Western Europe as rich and affluent (compared to Eastern Europe they certainly were) but post-WWII there were dire shortages, in the UK rationing was still in place until the mid-1950s and currency was not allowed to be taken abroad beyond 'expenses'. _If _people could afford it they might have a holiday abroad, to Switzerland if they also wanted a watch, to Paris if they needed a dress or to Italy for shoes. The boutique 'quick-change' culture in the 1960s changed that for younger people, but it took probably another decade or two before this group, the 'sixties generation' found their way uptown purchasing. 

It's hard to imagine but even in 1960s things were scarcer including leather goods, a company was not able to set up globally.  If someone was lucky enough to afford a luxury handbag they knew there might not be that many more around just like it (Gucci was only sold in a handful of stores, so few, Gucci could write the locations under the GUCCI logo on product boxes). The clientele were mostly older too, teens and twenty-somethings were more likely to be into plastic and vinyl fashion items and had their own hip places 'downtown', leaving Gucci (Chanel, Hermes et al) to their 'bourgeois' parents and a few discerning jet-set celebrities. 

Secondly, those that did buy, appreciated how much time and work went into what were mostly handmade expensive 'treasures'. Shopping took time too. There are pictures of stars like Peter Sellers, Ursula Andress and John Wayne genuinely being shown products by Rudolfo or Aldo Gucci, checking for fit, comparing sizes, looking at stitching. The Guccis encouraged people to stay and consider their purchases. A pair of shoes would be stretched to fit, a new hole added to a bag strap so it would reach the curve of the waist etc. These things would be discussed over coffee and cakes would be served, item cost would only be added up when the customer needed to leave (this still happens for VIPs of course but my father (NOT a VIP) could expect (and got) the same treatment). Things were sent back for repair or a clean, to have initials added or changed when upon marriage. It sounds romantic but it was (and is) excellent business practice. I think Gucci is the only store that has ever sent me a _handwritten_ postcard enquiring after my health when I hadn't visited them for 6 months. By the 1980s, 'YUPPIE' culture meant there was no time to invest in nurturing a relationship with 'mere' salespeople, PAs would be sent to choose a present for a wife or whole wardrobes could be selected from a catalogue. 

Thirdly, I agree, as you pointed out earlier generations took care of their things, investing time and money to do so because they expected their things to last. Many more people knew _how_ to take care of all their things. Their shoes were clean, polished and shaped with shoe trees their hair 'done' at least once a week, whatever their class or wealth. If they could afford them, furs went to be stored in furriers for Summer, RTW clothes altered or remodeled to fit them properly if they had put on a few pounds. So much less information was a round and yet somehow people knew the difference between real and faux, sable and mink, white and ivory.  They didn't have overflowing wardrobes, things rammed and squashed together or leave leather 'stewing' in the sun.

I look at the care and maintenance threads on tPF and I'm stunned. People seem think if they buy some commercial 'miracle' soap or spray, it will just transform everything or keep something perfect forever with no 'elbow-work' involved. At the other end of the spectrum on tPF I see people buy things for thousands of dollars and put it away (cellophane still stick to the hardware)  as an 'investment', worried about a scratch that would disappear with the rub of a thumb.


----------



## atlcoach

atlcoach said:


> Thanks so much!



Any advice on where I can get this authenticated for selling? Thanks!!


----------



## Talo

I also find the info posted about vintage Gucci handbags very informative.

However, I bought a "Kelly" double flap snakeskin vintage, in a consignment store.  The outside and inside of the bag is in good condition.  The outside material of the handle is made of snakeskin and the inside of the handle (the leather part) has few cracks. Is it worth sending it to Gucci service for repair????? By bringing it to a regular shoe/bag repair service will it lose the authenticity???? Need your opinion, please.....Thanks


----------



## papertiger

Talo said:


> I also find the info posted about vintage Gucci handbags very informative.
> 
> However, I bought a "Kelly" double flap snakeskin vintage, in a consignment store.  The outside and inside of the bag is in good condition.  The outside material of the handle is made of snakeskin and the inside of the handle (the leather part) has few cracks. Is it worth sending it to Gucci service for repair????? By bringing it to a regular shoe/bag repair service will it lose the authenticity???? Need your opinion, please.....Thanks



Congratulations on your vintage Gucci *Talo*

Info is on #7 of this thread

In addition, like Hermes, Gucci won't do a patch-job on the handles, they will have to make a new handle.


----------



## Talo

Another great info, thanks for your time


----------



## papertiger

atlcoach said:


> Any advice on where I can get this authenticated for selling? Thanks!!



Post it in the 'authenticate this' thread I don't mind helping with the odd one (unless you're making business of it) but I think there are places that will give you a written confirmation of authenticity (for a price). lease read the first 2 posts of the thread.


----------



## papertiger

Talo said:


> Another great info, thanks for your time



Pleasure.

We'd love to see it before or after restoration, it sounds great


----------



## Talo

Thanks Papertiger for your extensive knowledge and helpfull information you posted, specifically the 10 frequesnt asked questions on vintage Gucci regarding repair. I'm very impressed.


----------



## amstevens714

papertiger said:


> Rant warning :
> 
> Quite right, also IMHO, it's because of three historical points. A lot had to do with the postwar generation that valued personal freedom and equality (in some ways) but also threw away a lot of 'square' ideas about bourgeois things like taking care of possessions and keeping up appearances.
> 
> We think of Western Europe as rich and affluent (compared to Eastern Europe they certainly were) but post-WWII there were dire shortages, in the UK rationing was still in place until the mid-1950s and currency was not allowed to be taken abroad beyond 'expenses'. _If _people could afford it they might have a holiday abroad, to Switzerland if they also wanted a watch, to Paris if they needed a dress or to Italy for shoes. The boutique 'quick-change' culture in the 1960s changed that for younger people, but it took probably another decade or two before this group, the 'sixties generation' found their way uptown purchasing.
> 
> It's hard to imagine but even in 1960s things were scarcer including leather goods, a company was not able to set up globally.  If someone was lucky enough to afford a luxury handbag they knew there might not be that many more around just like it (Gucci was only sold in a handful of stores, so few, Gucci could write the locations under the GUCCI logo on product boxes). The clientele were mostly older too, teens and twenty-somethings were more likely to be into plastic and vinyl fashion items and had their own hip places 'downtown', leaving Gucci (Chanel, Hermes et al) to their 'bourgeois' parents and a few discerning jet-set celebrities.
> 
> Secondly, those that did buy, appreciated how much time and work went into what were mostly handmade expensive 'treasures'. Shopping took time too. There are pictures of stars like Peter Sellers, Ursula Andress and John Wayne genuinely being shown products by Rudolfo or Aldo Gucci, checking for fit, comparing sizes, looking at stitching. The Guccis encouraged people to stay and consider their purchases. A pair of shoes would be stretched to fit, a new hole added to a bag strap so it would reach the curve of the waist etc. These things would be discussed over coffee and cakes would be served, item cost would only be added up when the customer needed to leave (this still happens for VIPs of course but my father (NOT a VIP) could expect (and got) the same treatment). Things were sent back for repair or a clean, to have initials added or changed when upon marriage. It sounds romantic but it was (and is) excellent business practice. I think Gucci is the only store that has ever sent me a _handwritten_ postcard enquiring after my health when I hadn't visited them for 6 months. By the 1980s, 'YUPPIE' culture meant there was no time to invest in nurturing a relationship with 'mere' salespeople, PAs would be sent to choose a present for a wife or whole wardrobes could be selected from a catalogue.
> 
> Thirdly, I agree, as you pointed out earlier generations took care of their things, investing time and money to do so because they expected their things to last. Many more people knew _how_ to take care of all their things. Their shoes were clean, polished and shaped with shoe trees their hair 'done' at least once a week, whatever their class or wealth. If they could afford them, furs went to be stored in furriers for Summer, RTW clothes altered or remodeled to fit them properly if they had put on a few pounds. So much less information was a round and yet somehow people knew the difference between real and faux, sable and mink, white and ivory.  They didn't have overflowing wardrobes, things rammed and squashed together or leave leather 'stewing' in the sun.
> 
> I look at the care and maintenance threads on tPF and I'm stunned. People seem think if they buy some commercial 'miracle' soap or spray, it will just transform everything or keep something perfect forever with no 'elbow-work' involved. At the other end of the spectrum on tPF I see people buy things for thousands of dollars and put it away (cellophane still stick to the hardware)  as an 'investment', worried about a scratch that would disappear with the rub of a thumb.



Papertiger- this was one of the coolest things I have read in awhile... Thank you so much, really interesting, almost made me feel like I was there many years ago


----------



## Vitta

papertiger said:


> Rant warning :
> 
> Quite right, also IMHO, it's because of three historical points. A lot had to do with the postwar generation that valued personal freedom and equality (in some ways) but also threw away a lot of 'square' ideas about bourgeois things like taking care of possessions and keeping up appearances.
> 
> We think of Western Europe as rich and affluent (compared to Eastern Europe they certainly were) but post-WWII there were dire shortages, in the UK rationing was still in place until the mid-1950s and currency was not allowed to be taken abroad beyond 'expenses'. _If _people could afford it they might have a holiday abroad, to Switzerland if they also wanted a watch, to Paris if they needed a dress or to Italy for shoes. The boutique 'quick-change' culture in the 1960s changed that for younger people, but it took probably another decade or two before this group, the 'sixties generation' found their way uptown purchasing.
> 
> It's hard to imagine but even in 1960s things were scarcer including leather goods, a company was not able to set up globally.  If someone was lucky enough to afford a luxury handbag they knew there might not be that many more around just like it (Gucci was only sold in a handful of stores, so few, Gucci could write the locations under the GUCCI logo on product boxes). The clientele were mostly older too, teens and twenty-somethings were more likely to be into plastic and vinyl fashion items and had their own hip places 'downtown', leaving Gucci (Chanel, Hermes et al) to their 'bourgeois' parents and a few discerning jet-set celebrities.
> 
> Secondly, those that did buy, appreciated how much time and work went into what were mostly handmade expensive 'treasures'. Shopping took time too. There are pictures of stars like Peter Sellers, Ursula Andress and John Wayne genuinely being shown products by Rudolfo or Aldo Gucci, checking for fit, comparing sizes, looking at stitching. The Guccis encouraged people to stay and consider their purchases. A pair of shoes would be stretched to fit, a new hole added to a bag strap so it would reach the curve of the waist etc. These things would be discussed over coffee and cakes would be served, item cost would only be added up when the customer needed to leave (this still happens for VIPs of course but my father (NOT a VIP) could expect (and got) the same treatment). Things were sent back for repair or a clean, to have initials added or changed when upon marriage. It sounds romantic but it was (and is) excellent business practice. I think Gucci is the only store that has ever sent me a _handwritten_ postcard enquiring after my health when I hadn't visited them for 6 months. By the 1980s, 'YUPPIE' culture meant there was no time to invest in nurturing a relationship with 'mere' salespeople, PAs would be sent to choose a present for a wife or whole wardrobes could be selected from a catalogue.
> 
> Thirdly, I agree, as you pointed out earlier generations took care of their things, investing time and money to do so because they expected their things to last. Many more people knew _how_ to take care of all their things. Their shoes were clean, polished and shaped with shoe trees their hair 'done' at least once a week, whatever their class or wealth. If they could afford them, furs went to be stored in furriers for Summer, RTW clothes altered or remodeled to fit them properly if they had put on a few pounds. So much less information was a round and yet somehow people knew the difference between real and faux, sable and mink, white and ivory.  They didn't have overflowing wardrobes, things rammed and squashed together or leave leather 'stewing' in the sun.
> 
> I look at the care and maintenance threads on tPF and I'm stunned. People seem think if they buy some commercial 'miracle' soap or spray, it will just transform everything or keep something perfect forever with no 'elbow-work' involved. At the other end of the spectrum on tPF I see people buy things for thousands of dollars and put it away (cellophane still stick to the hardware)  as an 'investment', worried about a scratch that would disappear with the rub of a thumb.



Glad my question inspired such a brilliantly informative observation! Totally agree on every point: fashion always reflects the current socioeconomic environment. 

The post-war trends of the 1940s-1960s favored proper fashion, including different handbag types, jewelry, gloves and hats for different times of the day and occasions. With the rise of prosperity, exclusive alligator and crocodile went mainstream, and more people could afford to start investing in upscale fashion and luxury. Yet, hardships were still well remembered. That was one of the reasons why the culture of repair shops was flourishing at that time, but not later. In fact, here in the U.S., virtually every upscale department store had an in-house repair shop with highly skilled cobblers who could not only replace a handbag's handle, but also a frame, gussets, and even a lining. The service included the treatments for drying and cracking, tinting and re-glazing.   

In 1943, women were so conservation conscious that the shoe repair shops across the country were swamped with orders to repair, dye or refurbish older handbags. It was noted that the ladies from the affluent Park Avenue sometimes were waiting in line to have their imported alligator purses refreshed right next to their domestics, who also wanted to take care of the handbags gifted to them by their employers a couple of years earlier. (Source: Exotic Skin: Alligator and Crocodile Handbags, www.exoticskinhandbags.com, http://www.exoticskinhandbags.com/#!__the-book, http://www.exoticskinhandbags.com/#!__history/vstc3=mod-60s).

On the other hand, the booming consumerism of the 1980s had resulted in multiplicity of trends and established a totally opposite mentality. When fashion changes so often and fast, you don't think about investing in classics or having them maintained and repaired. You buy often, for less, to try to stay current. The low price demand was then achieved at the expense of quality, when manufacturers used inferior materials that lasted shorter, to force consumers to buy more often. That's why so many bags from the 1980s often look old and well worn - they were just made from the materials inferior in comparison with the 1960s'. 

I believe it's a good thing that in the 21st century we went back to investing in fashion and worrying about  its preservation. Unfortunately, the art of repair takes a lifetime to master, and it's not easy to find skilled help these days. Perhaps, that's why so many Hermes bag owners take such an extraordinary care of their investment, which I think is commendable. :worthy:


----------



## papertiger

Vitta said:


> Glad my question inspired such a brilliantly informative observation! Totally agree on every point: fashion always reflects the current socioeconomic environment.
> 
> The post-war trends of the 1940s-1960s favored proper fashion, including different handbag types, jewelry, gloves and hats for different times of the day and occasions. With the rise of prosperity, exclusive alligator and crocodile went mainstream, and more people could afford to start investing in upscale fashion and luxury. Yet, hardships were still well remembered. That was one of the reasons why the culture of repair shops was flourishing at that time, but not later. In fact, here in the U.S., virtually every upscale department store had an in-house repair shop with highly skilled cobblers who could not only replace a handbag's handle, but also a frame, gussets, and even a lining. The service included the treatments for drying and cracking, tinting and re-glazing.
> 
> &#8220;In 1943, women were so conservation conscious that the shoe repair shops across the country were swamped with orders to repair, dye or refurbish older handbags. It was noted that the ladies from the affluent Park Avenue sometimes were waiting in line to have their imported alligator purses refreshed right next to their &#8220;domestics&#8221;, who also wanted to take care of the handbags gifted to them by their employers a couple of years earlier.&#8221; (Source: &#8220;Exotic Skin: Alligator and Crocodile Handbags&#8221;, www.exoticskinhandbags.com, http://www.exoticskinhandbags.com/#!__the-book, http://www.exoticskinhandbags.com/#!__history/vstc3=mod-60s).
> 
> On the other hand, the booming consumerism of the 1980s had resulted in multiplicity of trends and established a totally opposite mentality. When fashion changes so often and fast, you don't think about investing in classics or having them maintained and repaired. You buy often, for less, to try to stay current. The low price demand was then achieved at the expense of quality, when manufacturers used inferior materials that lasted shorter, to force consumers to buy more often. That's why so many bags from the 1980s often look &#8220;old&#8221; and &#8220;well worn&#8221; - they were just made from the materials inferior in comparison with the 1960s'.
> 
> I believe it's a good thing that in the 21st century we went back to investing in fashion and worrying about  its preservation. Unfortunately, the art of repair takes a lifetime to master, and it's not easy to find skilled help these days. Perhaps, that's why so many Hermes bag owners take such an extraordinary care of their investment, which I think is commendable. :worthy:





So great to have you on this thread, so knowledgeable and insightful (great link too BTW)

It's testament to what you say, so many of these practical mid twentieth century 'works of art' are still with us today, even though their first owners are sadly not.


----------



## papertiger

amstevens714 said:


> Papertiger- this was one of the coolest things I have read in awhile... Thank you so much, really interesting, almost made me feel like I was there many years ago



Very kind of you to say so 

I hope you are getting a lot of pleasure from all your new-to-you pre-loved beauties. 
Like *docringram* and some others on thread you have a great eye for spotting great Gucci designs (and bargains too)


----------



## docringram

Thanks to your gracious tutoring! 

There is a very intesting horse bit, piston lock, script logo bag in the Authenitcate this thread - hope it is genuine!




papertiger said:


> Very kind of you to say so
> 
> I hope you are getting a lot of pleasure from all your new-to-you pre-loved beauties.
> Like *docringram* and some others on thread you have a great eye for spotting great Gucci designs (and bargains too)


----------



## eliza2013

Vitta said:


> Hi PT, here's another vintage Gucci clutch (calf and lizard). Hope you could help to confirm its circa & model. Thanx in advance
> 
> http://www.malleries.com/images/2737_shop_images/78063-iID{1344984287}.jpg
> 
> http://www.malleries.com/images/2737_shop_images/78063-iID_2{1344984287}.jpg
> 
> http://www.malleries.com/images/2737_shop_images/78063-iID_3{1344984287}.jpg


That particular Lizard vintage Gucci style was popular around 1975.


----------



## papertiger

eliza2013 said:


> That particular Lizard vintage Gucci style was popular around 1975.



Perhaps the model but this particular  clutch has the wrong markings for 1975


----------



## Vitta

eliza2013 said:


> That particular Lizard vintage Gucci style was popular around 1975.



  Do you know the name of this style, if any? Or perhaps some additional details? It looks so pretty and refined... I wish there were some additional info about it. Thank you again!


----------



## Vitta

papertiger said:


> Perhaps the model but this particular  clutch has the wrong markings for 1975



Hi, PT! Glad to see you back How's the family? 

What do you mean by "the wrong markings"   Please share :worthy:


----------



## Vitta

papertiger said:


> So great to have you on this thread, so knowledgeable and insightful (great link too BTW)
> 
> It's testament to what you say, so many of these practical mid twentieth century 'works of art' are still with us today, even though their first owners are sadly not.



  Totally agree that mid-century classics rule


----------



## papertiger

Vitta said:


> Hi, PT! Glad to see you back How's the family?
> 
> What do you mean by "the wrong markings"   Please share :worthy:



The family sit. is  but thank you :kiss:

According to _Gucci: The Making Of _(p.60) brass plaques were not used until the 1980s, only shield shapes. 

However, I _have_ seen a couple on 1960s bags, though with accompanying brass shield charm (as inside zip-pulls). Clutches would very likely NOT have had a brass charm as a zip pull. Clutches and evening bags are the most irregular of all Gucci's bag lines, sometimes very few are made for each season. In the 'old days' this was as much to do with the etiquette of one having to avoid the social faux pas of women not repeating outfits at functions for the social season and/or never turning up dressed in a similar outfit to another woman.  The only other brass plaques I've seen (in pics) are brass shields (Gucci's shopping knight) inside 1950s luggage. There was a notable lack of brass inside Gucci's lady's handbags during the 1970s, but reintroduced in the mid-80s.


----------



## Vitta

papertiger said:


> The family sit. is  but thank you :kiss:
> 
> According to _Gucci: The Making Of _(p.60) brass plaques were not used until the 1980s, only shield shapes.
> 
> However, I _have_ seen a couple on 1960s bags, though with accompanying brass shield charm (as inside zip-pulls). Clutches would very likely NOT have had a brass charm as a zip pull. Clutches and evening bags are the most irregular of all Gucci's bag lines, sometimes very few are made for each season. In the 'old days' this was as much to do with the etiquette of one having to avoid the social faux pas of women not repeating outfits at functions for the social season and/or never turning up dressed in a similar outfit to another woman.  The only other brass plaques I've seen (in pics) are brass shields (Gucci's shopping knight) inside 1950s luggage. There was a notable lack of brass inside Gucci's lady's handbags during the 1970s, but reintroduced in the mid-80s.



Hang in there!  And  

So, if it's not the 1970s (because of "a notable lack of brass inside Gucci's lady's handbags during the 1970s"), it must be from the 1980s, right? Early, mid, or late? Also, I just found a very similar clutch with an earlier mark: 

http://www.1stdibs.com/fashion/acce...-gucci-lizard-clutch-shoulder-bag/id-v_68370/. 

Would it be accurate to assume that this one is the 1960s model, and mine is the 1980s reissue?


----------



## papertiger

> So, if it's not the 1970s (because of "a notable lack of brass inside Gucci's lady's handbags during the 1970s"), it must be from the 1980s, right? Early, mid, or late? Also, I just found a very similar clutch with an earlier mark:
> 
> http://www.1stdibs.com/fashion/acce...-gucci-lizard-clutch-shoulder-bag/id-v_68370/.
> 
> *Would it be accurate to assume that this one is the 1960s model, and mine is the 1980s reissue? *



Presumably so *Vitta *

Let me reassure you, there were some stunning handmade pieces during the 1980s and early-'90s, I have a mid-80s solid silver and 18K minaudiere, as brilliant as any jewellery, Gucci's very high end went beyond the stars (for the right price. Not all 1980s bags were gg-canvas you know ) Nothing will alter your bag, it's a wonderful piece, whatever the year it's from.

Your research skills are excellent, well done for finding it, even the same colour!


----------



## Vitta

papertiger said:


> Presumably so *Vitta *
> 
> Let me reassure you, there were some stunning handmade pieces during the 1980s and early-'90s, I have a mid-80s solid silver and 18K minaudiere, as brilliant as any jewellery, Gucci's very high end went beyond the stars (for the right price. Not all 1980s bags were gg-canvas you know ) Nothing will alter your bag, it's a wonderful piece, whatever the year it's from.
> 
> Your research skills are excellent, well done for finding it, even the same colour!



Ahh, thank you, you're so sweet  I'll double check my descriptions. Great to have such an informative help :tpfrox:


----------



## Vitta

papertiger said:


> The family sit. is  but thank you :kiss:
> 
> According to _Gucci: The Making Of _(p.60) brass plaques were not used until the 1980s, only shield shapes.
> 
> However, I _have_ seen a couple on 1960s bags, though with accompanying brass shield charm (as inside zip-pulls). Clutches would very likely NOT have had a brass charm as a zip pull. Clutches and evening bags are the most irregular of all Gucci's bag lines, sometimes very few are made for each season. In the 'old days' this was as much to do with the etiquette of one having to avoid the social faux pas of women not repeating outfits at functions for the social season and/or never turning up dressed in a similar outfit to another woman.  The only other brass plaques I've seen (in pics) are brass shields (Gucci's shopping knight) inside 1950s luggage. There was a notable lack of brass inside Gucci's lady's handbags during the 1970s, but reintroduced in the mid-80s.



Just checked the today's blog post about the Gucci Fall 2013 collection, and here's another reissue of the 1960s bag, a beautiful black leather tote with bamboo double handles (the 8th pic from the bottom). You can clearly see the old interior 1960s mark printed right on the exterior front. They really go for a "retro" look with "archived" features (distressed crocodile skin finish, locks, old marks, etc.). Not sure how I feel about that...


----------



## WendyH

I have been looking at vintag GAC bags and notice there are different logos.  Some are gold on black in what appears to be resin, others just raised gold letters and some embossed leather.  I have even seen just a leather oval stitched on with no embossing! (Authenticated by PT so it MUST) be real! ) 

My query is, does anyone know if the logo is linked to a paricular vintage/or time frame? What determines which logo is used?


----------



## papertiger

WendyH said:


> I have been looking at vintag GAC bags and notice there are different logos.  Some are gold on black in what appears to be resin, others just raised gold letters and some embossed leather.  I have even seen just a leather oval stitched on with no embossing! (Authenticated by PT so it MUST) be real! )
> 
> My query is, does anyone know if the logo is linked to a paricular vintage/or time frame? What determines which logo is used?



Vintage GAC items do not equate to coated canvas. Strictly speaking, GAC (from 1979 onwards) are only bags and items that have 'Gucci Accessories Collection' written on the tags and these finished mid-1980s but Gucci Perfume Division (separate from Gucci main line) carried  on selling canvas and leather trim small bags and items from airports, dept stores etc, though these are not marked GAC they are basically the same thing and provided the same function. Small luggage accessories, including small bags and lifestyle items from the 1970s including tennis-rackets covers and TV holders have different markings again and again and again. Gucci were forever changing markings and which ones there also depended on which item.


----------



## WendyH

papertiger said:


> Vintage GAC items do not equate to coated canvas. Strictly speaking, GAC (from 1979 onwards) are only bags and items that have 'Gucci Accessories Collection' written on the tags and these finished mid-1980s but Gucci Perfume Division (separate from Gucci main line) carried  on selling canvas and leather trim small bags and items from airports, dept stores etc, though these are not marked GAC they are basically the same thing and provided the same function. Small luggage accessories, including small bags and lifestyle items from the 1970s including tennis-rackets covers and TV holders have different markings again and again and again. Gucci were forever changing markings and which ones there also depended on which item.



Clear as mud, as Gucci usually is! Thanks.


----------



## papertiger

WendyH said:


> I have been looking at vintag GAC bags and notice there are different logos.  Some are gold on black in what appears to be resin, others just raised gold letters and some embossed leather.  I have even seen just a leather oval stitched on with no embossing! (Authenticated by PT so it MUST) be real! )
> 
> My query is, does anyone know if the logo is linked to a paricular vintage/or time frame? What determines which logo is used?





WendyH said:


> Clear as mud, as Gucci usually is! Thanks.



A very good book is _Gucci: The Making of _. Not all info is in there but it gives an idea of how the signature/script/font/logos/plaques/charms developed from G.Gucci's beginnings in 1921 - 2012


----------



## WendyH

Thanks, I noticed you have recommended it before.  It's on my shopping list!  Fascinating history, this company.  Your knowledge is amazing PT, I don't know where you find the time for all this, I am sure you have a life too! 
-W


----------



## swee7bebe

papertiger said:


> A very good book is _Gucci: The Making of _. Not all info is in there but it gives an idea of how the signature/script/font/logos/plaques/charms developed from G.Gucci's beginnings in 1921 - 2012



That's on my wishlist on amazon.


----------



## papertiger

WendyH said:


> Thanks,* I noticed you have recommended it before*.  It's on my shopping list!  Fascinating history, this company.  Your knowledge is amazing PT,* I don't know where you find the time for all this, I am sure you have a life too!
> *-W





swee7bebe said:


> That's on my wishlist on amazon.



Oops, repeating myself :shame:

Life, what's life without  a little Gucci?


----------



## papertiger

For *Wendy,* who asked the question about the Horsebit Cloth on outsides of bags.

*The Horsebit Cloth* comes from the 1970s, not only was it on bags but on silks and fabrics of all kinds including the famous shirt dresses worn with a self-tie or leather horsebit belt, it sparked a rage of horsebit prints across the high street copies too.

As already pointed out, this vintage print was revived as colourful linings of bags in the mid-2000s 


Photo from seller *spc_phones_4_cheap * on e-bay


----------



## WendyH

Thanks PT! Hope you don't mind, I'll post the listing in the authentication thread. I'd appreciate it if you could take a good look at it for me, its such a pretty bag. Doesn't 'go' with what I have bought so far, but then I'm expanding..!


----------



## papertiger

WendyH said:


> Thanks PT! Hope you don't mind, I'll post the listing in the authentication thread. I'd appreciate it if you could take a good look at it for me, its such a pretty bag. Doesn't 'go' with what I have bought so far, but then I'm expanding..!



I'll answer you there too (that's certainly the correct thread) however, I wouldn't put a bag on here that I didn't know to be authentic


----------



## WendyH

Does anyone know if this bag would originally have had a zipper charm?


----------



## papertiger

WendyH said:


> Does anyone know if this bag would originally have had a zipper charm?



Most likely *WendyH*  

Alas, I see a lot of the charms for sale separately on fleEby to make a few dollars extra


----------



## ragsdals

Great post. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jun3machina

could anyone help me with more info on this bag? the seller had a few very old vintage gucci pieces...all i can find out is i think it's 1950's/60's...






\


----------



## papertiger

jun3machina said:


> could anyone help me with more info on this bag? the seller had a few very old vintage gucci pieces...all i can find out is i think it's 1950's/60's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \



Breathtaking, stunning, amazing!!! 

It's certainly crocodile, (Vitta can prob tell whether it's Nilo or Porosus) and the hardware will be real gold-plated 

It's like a cross between of 2 of mine (both 1960s) I can try to date it better from inside pics. If the clasp stone is tigerseye (hard to tell from this pic) then it's part of a series of late-1960s bags with semi-precious stone incorporated into their design. It would have had a matching/coordinating mirror.


----------



## jun3machina

papertiger said:


> Breathtaking, stunning, amazing!!!
> 
> It's certainly crocodile, (Vitta can prob tell whether it's Nilo or Porosus) and the hardware will be real gold-plated
> 
> It's like a cross between of 2 of mine (both 1960s) I can try to date it better from inside pics. If the clasp stone is tigerseye (hard to tell from this pic) then it's part of a series of late-1960s bags with semi-precious stone incorporated into their design. It would have had a matching/coordinating mirror.


yes, it is tigers eye! more pictures:


----------



## jun3machina

the leather has lil dots, which helped me id it as real croc...is that poro then? it's the pore from the hair i think?


----------



## papertiger

jun3machina said:


> yes, it is tigers eye! more pictures:



Good, I just need a pic of the script (where it says 'Gucci) Certainly looking more and more like late-1960s



jun3machina said:


> the leather has lil dots, which helped me id it as real croc...is that poro then? it's the pore from the hair i think?



, no doubt it's real croc. Done deal.

The dots are from the hair follicles I believe  

Nilo croc is from Africa,and Porosus from Australia. Both excellent but slightly different, Vitta will know which croc it is, she's amazing with exotics. It would be interesting to know which Gucci used for this bag.

 the bag


----------



## jun3machina

interior stamp


----------



## jun3machina

papertiger said:


> Breathtaking, stunning, amazing!!!
> 
> It's certainly crocodile, (Vitta can prob tell whether it's Nilo or Porosus) and the hardware will be real gold-plated
> 
> It's like a cross between of 2 of mine (both 1960s) I can try to date it better from inside pics. If the clasp stone is tigerseye (hard to tell from this pic) then it's part of a series of late-1960s bags with semi-precious stone incorporated into their design. It would have had a matching/coordinating mirror.


can you give a rough estimate on price? not sure if you do that or not..


----------



## papertiger

jun3machina said:


> can you give a rough estimate on price? not sure if you do that or not..



Well, quite a lot more than you're currently selling it for if you can hold out for it 

I always say the price of a preloved bag is worth what someone is willing to pay for it .

It's from the 1960s btw


----------



## jun3machina

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## WendyH

Hey guys, DH recently bought me a superb vintage bag (mid 50's to 60's, according to PT!) The Ebay seller pointed out some 'powder' in the bag and gave us a discount, which I was very pleased about.  Having recived the bag, it is beautiful. I cheerfully cleaned out the powder, but it seems to keep coming back - perhaps from underneath the leather lining? Does anyone have any suggestions as to how to deal with it? My 80's GAC bags have a powdery lining that I have brushed and vacuumed out, but this is leather and I'm at a loss. At worst I will just live with it (it's not an everyday bag), but it would be great to clean it out.


----------



## papertiger

WendyH said:


> Hey guys, DH recently bought me a superb vintage bag (mid 50's to 60's, according to PT!) The Ebay seller pointed out some 'powder' in the bag and gave us a discount, which I was very pleased about.  Having recived the bag, it is beautiful. I cheerfully cleaned out the powder, but it seems to keep coming back - perhaps from underneath the leather lining? Does anyone have any suggestions as to how to deal with it? My 80's GAC bags have a powdery lining that I have brushed and vacuumed out, but this is leather and I'm at a loss. At worst I will just live with it (it's not an everyday bag), but it would be great to clean it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2199365
> View attachment 2199366



I think your guess sounds about right. I wonder if the the shape is fortified by the use of a material, like hessian, between the leather layers, and that material has now started to disintegrate.

This has never happened to any of my oldest bags but I know the provenance of mine and how they were stored. Could the bag was stored in somewhere like a garage or lock-up, notorious for increasing temperature problems.


----------



## WendyH

Sounds about right, I'm going to spend a bit of time on it today and see what I can do to improve things. Usually the Japanese bags have mould and mildew issues, it seems, but I think this one dried out somewhat!


----------



## shinymagpie

I've first hand experience in seeing lining 'dust' in authentic 1980s made in Italy bags from another very famous designer. It keeps coming back and appears to be some kind of padding, which has disintegrated. It's very dry and powdery, as opposed to the flaking lining which is sometimes seen in Guccis of a certain era.


----------



## thehuntill

Hey all. My mom just brought me this old (or as far as I can tell it's old given there's no serial number) Gucci bag to try to find out some info about it and I can't for the love of me come up with anything. Any help would be seriously appreciated!


----------



## papertiger

thehuntill said:


> Hey all. My mom just brought me this old (or as far as I can tell it's old given there's no serial number) Gucci bag to try to find out some info about it and I can't for the love of me come up with anything. Any help would be seriously appreciated!



Evening bags a awful to try to date (or name) but I'll try, I need a pic of the shape, the close up of the clasp and the most importantly the signature (where it says Gucci)


----------



## thehuntill

I hope that helps a bit!


----------



## Thatsfabulous

Hello
I'm looking for your advice or thoughts on this Vintage Leather Gucci Bucket Drawstring bag I've just bought on ebay.

I've just looked now and wondering if the bag is missing the push up tabs either side of the bag or if it never had any?

If it should have a secure push up tab either side to keep the bag closed once the drawstrings are closed now it doesn't have one will it remain closed?

I hope this makes sense and you know what I am referring to be 'push up tab'
Seen them on lot's of other vintage bags but not that knowledgeable so maybe someone knows for sure if it ever had them?


----------



## papertiger

thehuntill said:


> I hope that helps a bit!



1960s


----------



## papertiger

Thatsfabulous said:


> Hello
> I'm looking for your advice or thoughts on this Vintage Leather Gucci Bucket Drawstring bag I've just bought on ebay.
> 
> I've just looked now and wondering if the bag is missing the push up tabs either side of the bag or if it never had any?
> 
> If it should have a secure push up tab either side to keep the bag closed once the drawstrings are closed now it doesn't have one will it remain closed?
> 
> I hope this makes sense and you know what I am referring to be 'push up tab'
> Seen them on lot's of other vintage bags but not that knowledgeable so maybe someone knows for sure if it ever had them?



Sorry,* Tf*, I'm not familiar with this model but my Gucci drawstring from 1996 has the 'pushup tabs'


----------



## Thatsfabulous

papertiger said:


> Sorry,* Tf*, I'm not familiar with this model but my Gucci drawstring from 1996 has the 'pushup tabs'


 Thank you very much for your reply.

In your opinion does it look like it should have them? Maybe it's just me I thought it looked unfinished without the push up tabs?
I feel the leather may have been cut at some point with the knots at the end. 
The seller has just told me she's on holiday for 14days so offered to refund me my money due to this inconvenience and I'm now wondering if I should accept her offer.


----------



## papertiger

Thatsfabulous said:


> Thank you very much for your reply.
> 
> In your opinion does it look like it should have them? Maybe it's just me I thought it looked unfinished without the push up tabs?
> I feel the leather may have been cut at some point with the knots at the end.
> The seller has just told me she's on holiday for 14days so offered to refund me my money due to this inconvenience and I'm now wondering if I should accept her offer.



Mine has four knots, each one on the end of a leather string and not tied together as twos (if you KWIM). 

I suppose you could tie the strings further up to secure them, but that would mean quite a bit of tying and untying. That said, I do that on my well-loved (1990s) Burberry backpack to secure the push-up tab.  I can't see _or_ feel if someone un-does the bag waiting in a queue or on a crowded bus but with the string tied tight, some 'light fingers' would have to do a bit of tugging. 

As for whether you should return the bag that's up to you


----------



## docringram

Dear PT,

At your leisure, I would appreciate any information on this bag.  No rush whatsoever.Thank you again for authenticating it previously! I hope all is well!  TYIA, doc.


----------



## papertiger

docringram said:


> Dear PT,
> 
> At your leisure, I would appreciate any information on this bag.  No rush whatsoever.Thank you again for authenticating it previously! I hope all is well!  TYIA, doc.
> 
> View attachment 2228968



Pardon me for my bad memory *docringram*, could you post inside pics for dating. 

Looking at this, I can certainly see where the influence of some of the A/W 2004 Dragon bags came from regarding shape and those curved details


----------



## docringram

papertiger said:


> Pardon me for my bad memory *docringram*, could you post inside pics for dating.
> 
> Looking at this, I can certainly see where the influence of some of the A/W 2004 Dragon bags came from regarding shape and those curved details



Why certainly! And if others are helpful, the original pics are on page 149 in the authenticate this thread, http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/au...format-posts-1-a-802512-149.html#post24719741. Gratitude!



Ugh, the web address for page 149 does not want to paste properly! And I never thought about the influence on the dragon bags, but you are dead right (of course!)


----------



## papertiger

docringram said:


> Why certainly! And if others are helpful, the original pics are on page 149 in the authenticate this thread, http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/au...format-posts-1-a-802512-149.html#post24719741. Gratitude!
> View attachment 2239250
> 
> 
> Ugh, the web address for page 149 does not want to paste properly! And I never thought about the influence on the dragon bags, but you are dead right (of course!)



Thanks for the reminders *doc* 

This is a mid-1980s GAC canvas and pigskin shoulder bag. This one seems in excellent condition judging from the photos. It may suffer in future from GAC problems with inside flaking but don't be too wary as it happens as much with storage as with use. 

I will try to find out if it has influences from earlier times too.


----------



## docringram

papertiger said:


> Thanks for the reminders *doc*
> 
> This is a mid-1980s GAC canvas and pigskin shoulder bag. This one seems in excellent condition judging from the photos. It may suffer in future from GAC problems with inside flaking but don't be too wary as it happens as much with storage as with use.
> 
> I will try to find out if it has influences from earlier times too.



Thank you as always!  I was very fortunate with the condition of this bag, better than I even expected.  Now if I could just get the strap to soften up it would be perfect.  I will have to keep my eyes open for clutch-wearing opportunities!


----------



## jbrey

Hi there, if you don't mind I would like your help with dating and authenticating my new vintage Gucci document holder.












The zipper is missing part of the logo, the filling is kinda chipped out on half.






The Gucci pattern is very small, and there is only one circle between the G's. Is this normal?
















Looks like the "IV" was drawn in marker.

Thanks in advance :]


----------



## papertiger

jbrey said:


> Hi there, if you don't mind I would like your help with dating and authenticating my new vintage Gucci document holder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The zipper is missing part of the logo, the filling is kinda chipped out on half.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gucci pattern is very small, and there is only one circle between the G's. Is this normal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the "IV" was drawn in marker.
> 
> Thanks in advance :]



*I do NOT authenticate on this thread*. 

Sadly for you, I am also on a break from authenticating until October on the 'Authenticate This' thread, but there are other people who may want to help you if you post on there. Good luck


----------



## Ninacat68

Where can I find serial # on vintage Gucci luggage? It looks beautiful and stiff but ...no serial #s...): Is it possible that the authentic luggage has no serial #s???
Have any ideas the year, name of the luggage any information??
 Is it worth it?....
Thank you for your help and information.


----------



## papertiger

Ninacat68 said:


> Where can I find serial # on vintage Gucci luggage? It looks beautiful and stiff but ...no serial #s...): Is it possible that the authentic luggage has no serial #s???
> Have any ideas the year, name of the luggage any information??
> Is it worth it?....
> Thank you for your help and information.



The suitcase is from the early 1970s, they don't usually have serial numbers 

As for whether it's worth it  it looks in very good condition but that's for you to decide


----------



## Ninacat68

Thank you.... At least now I know the luggages are in early 1970. 
Does it have a name? I am curious??
Any ideas the value of these luggages nowadays. Just curious!


----------



## Glitzluvr

papertiger said:


> *Vintage names *
> 
> Most vintage bags do not have names only model numbers
> 
> Some vintage bags do have names such as:
> 
> The Jackie or Bouvier, named after Jackie Bouvier/Kennedy/Onassis
> 
> The Bardot named after the French actress Brigitte Bardot
> 
> The Britt named after the Swedish actress Britt Ekland
> 
> There was also a Gucci Kelly style named after Grace Kelly (even though the Kelly is more associated with Hermes) which meant a box shape with single top handle and a staple for Gucci and could be made to order.
> 
> Grace Kelly also inspired the original Flora pattern and it was made especially for her in the 1966. 40 years later the print inspired the 2006 S/S collection.
> 
> All of the ladies who inspired these bags were regular customers of Gucci long before the bags were made.


WOw this no makes a me think...because I purchased a vintage royal blue, velvet evening bag with gold chain and gold G's markings on the front closure area. Without thinking that it can possibly be Gucci, I bought it because it was Gorgeous and like new condition. But inside it marked Flora on the Tag. Not sure what it is, there are no serial # or any other markings. I will look for it and post a pic...and maybe someone can help me figure out if its a goodie!!


----------



## papertiger

Ninacat68 said:


> Thank you.... At least now I know the luggages are in early 1970.
> Does it have a name? I am curious??
> Any ideas the value of these luggages nowadays. Just curious!



It's called a signature print Web-stripe suitcase (set)

Value is down to how much someone will pay as with all pre-loved things


----------



## papertiger

Glitzluvr said:


> WOw this no makes a me think...because I purchased a vintage royal blue, velvet evening bag with gold chain and gold G's markings on the front closure area. Without thinking that it can possibly be Gucci, I bought it because it was Gorgeous and like new condition. But inside it marked Flora on the Tag. Not sure what it is, there are no serial # or any other markings. I will look for it and post a pic...and maybe someone can help me figure out if its a goodie!!



Post here PLEEEESE  http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/au...-format-posts-1-a-802512-64.html#post24965949

and not on this thread unless it's been authenticated first


----------



## swee7bebe

Bumping this thread...does anyone have any information on this purse? Bought it today for a great price...only problem is that it reeks of cigarette smoke. I didn't notice it in the store, only when I got home. Any tips on getting the smell out? I febreezed it and an airing it out.


----------



## swee7bebe

Some more


----------



## swee7bebe

Apparently it's only letting me attach one pic at a time


----------



## papertiger

^ That's OK, we don't need to see pics for the question 

A tied cloth bag of dry rice or similar should draw the odour in, even (unused) blotting paper. Leaving it open to air will also help particularly left outside (on a dry of course). Some people used to put talcum powder inside, leave and then vacuum but this might also dry out the bag. 

It WILL take a while and it may never go completely but it will certainly become less noticeable


----------



## swee7bebe

papertiger said:


> ^ That's OK, we don't need to see pics for the question
> 
> A tied cloth bag of dry rice or similar should draw the odour in, even (unused) blotting paper. Leaving it open to air will also help particularly left outside (on a dry of course). Some people used to put talcum powder inside, leave and then vacuum but this might also dry out the bag.
> 
> It WILL take a while and it may never go completely but it will certainly become less noticeable



Thank you! I'll try that out. Do you have any idea how old this purse is?


----------



## papertiger

swee7bebe said:


> Thank you! I'll try that out. Do you have any idea how old this purse is?



GAC G-print canvas and pigskin, from the early 1980s


----------



## swee7bebe

papertiger said:


> GAC G-print canvas and pigskin, from the early 1980s



Thank you!


----------



## Aficionada

Hello fellow vintage Gucci collectors! I recently bought two vintage bags through auction (not eBay) and I was wondering if I could get a little more information about them. The first one in brown is, I believe, a Gucci Kelly in boar or pig skin (??), but I have no idea about the date. It is stamped 000.23.0258. The second in navy blue appears to be box calf, stamped 001.110.1469. Any information would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Aficionada

I can't seem to post more than one picture so here's the actual bag.


----------



## Aficionada

Here's the other one.


----------



## Aficionada




----------



## tinyvipers

Hey guys, just bought a vintage Gucci (first ever branded buy) as my mum's birthday present. I'm pretty clueless about anything branded and I thought that this can't be a bad buy, even if it's not Gucci it says crocodile leather so hope it's not fake on both accounts.

Here are the photos: http://app4.sellersourcebook.com/me...g_0060_1386500818.jpg~img_0061_1386500824.jpg

Any idea which period it is from? The auction says late 60's early 70's but a bit more exact would be good. Also find it a bit strange that the only place it says Gucci is the gold Gucci word on the inside, but nothing like 'Italy' or 'made in Italy' or whatever. No model/serial number. In which period are all these features common (Gucci only stamp, no serial/model no, crocodile leather)?


----------



## papertiger

Aficionada said:


> I can't seem to post more than one picture so here's the actual bag.





Aficionada said:


>



Both about the same age, early 1990s (approx. 1993)

Your assessments are spot on: 

1. Gucci 'Kelly' Lock in traditional Florentine pigskin  

2. Gucci Navy (_Marina_) (looks black on my screen ) Box calf with _scarlatto_ interior


----------



## papertiger

tinyvipers said:


> Hey guys, just bought a vintage Gucci (first ever branded buy) as my mum's birthday present. I'm pretty clueless about anything branded and I thought that this can't be a bad buy, even if it's not Gucci it says crocodile leather so hope it's not fake on both accounts.
> 
> 
> Any idea which period it is from? The auction says late 60's early 70's but a bit more exact would be good. Also find it a bit strange that the only place it says Gucci is the gold Gucci word on the inside, but nothing like 'Italy' or 'made in Italy' or whatever. No model/serial number. In which period are all these features common (Gucci only stamp, no serial/model no, crocodile leather)?



Auctioneers can't be experts at everything I guess. 

It's from the 1950s and it just says 'Gucci' because although was made after Guccio Gucci died (bag would be marked G.Gucci before) it was before Gucci went 'international' and all boutiques would have still been in Italy, hence no need to say 'made in'.

Gucci does NOT usually say real crocodile anywhere (can't see it on photos) but of course it IS real croc. The point is, Gucci don't don't do faux/stamped/embossed croc.

It would have cost a small fortune new, look after it. Your mother will be thrilled I'm sure


----------



## tinyvipers

papertiger said:


> Auctioneers can't be experts at everything I guess.
> 
> It's from the 1950s and it just says 'Gucci' because although was made after Guccio Gucci died (bag would be marked G.Gucci before) it was before Gucci went 'international' and all boutiques would have still been in Italy, hence no need to say 'made in'.
> 
> Gucci does NOT usually say real crocodile anywhere (can't see it on photos) but of course it IS real croc. The point is, Gucci don't don't do faux/stamped/embossed croc.
> 
> It would have cost a small fortune new, look after it. Your mother will be thrilled I'm sure



That's awesome! Really lucky I didn't get ripped off on my first ever even remotely 'branded' buy. I know nothing about brands but seems like Gucci has had quite a long and complicated history from what you've said. Hopefully I'll be able to bring it in to a Gucci store to repair it. Thanks so much!


----------



## kenjimusashi

Hi there,

I got this bag from a vintage shop in the U.S. and I was just wondering if Gucci ever came out with a bag in this style before? The lady told me that its a vintage bag from the 60s or early 70s. Theres no serial number in the bag so I was just curious if the was real or not.

Could anyone help me out please?

I have attached the pictures of the bag for reference.

Thanks!


----------



## Aficionada

papertiger said:


> Both about the same age, early 1990s (approx. 1993)
> 
> Your assessments are spot on:
> 
> 1. Gucci 'Kelly' Lock in traditional Florentine pigskin
> 
> 2. Gucci Navy (_Marina_) (looks black on my screen ) Box calf with _scarlatto_ interior



Thank you very much for the additional information, Papertiger! I almost can't believe they're 20 years old, but it's a testament to how well they were made (and cared for) that they're still in such excellent condition. 

Here's another picture of the box calf. This is a better representation of its true color. Thank you again!


----------



## papertiger

Aficionada said:


> Thank you very much for the additional information, Papertiger! I almost can't believe they're 20 years old, but it's a testament to how well they were made (and cared for) that they're still in such excellent condition.
> 
> Here's another picture of the box calf. This is a better representation of its true color. Thank you again!



Beautiful, and the perfect setting


----------



## docringram

Hi ladies!  I have a follow up question based on some of the information above. I have a couple pieces of vintage Gucci ready to wear with tags that read G. Gucci, one followed by s.p.a and the other by s.r.l.  I found that Guccio Gucci died in 1953, but my pieces do not look to be that old.  Did the convention of the labels changing to just Gucci apply only to the bags? No rush to respond, but reading the great info on that FABULOUS '50's bag above re-sparked my curiosity. What a find and what a lucky mom!

Also, a piece of eye candy for this Sunday morning.  One bag is (supposedly)Lederer, the others are listed as vintage Gucci.  Sadly, these are not mine, but pretty pretty!


----------



## docringram

Aficionada said:


> Thank you very much for the additional information, Papertiger! I almost can't believe they're 20 years old, but it's a testament to how well they were made (and cared for) that they're still in such excellent condition.
> 
> Here's another picture of the box calf. This is a better representation of its true color. Thank you again!


----------



## bernz84

Hello everyone...I haven't been buying designer bags in a long while and usually I'm more of a LV gal, but I've always wanted to own a vintage Gucci. I was finally able to snag one that's the perfect size and shape. It's made of coated canvas and the best part is that the strap is removable (so it doubles as a clutch!)...which is EXACTLY what I was looking for.

I'm not totally well-versed with Gucci, though, but would anyone mind telling me approximately how old my cutie is? I'm guessing from what I've been reading, it's probably made in the 80s...someone correct me if I'm wrong. 

And sorry for the not so clear pictures. I just got a new camera and am still trying to work with the settings, argh.


----------



## papertiger

docringram said:


> Hi ladies!  I have a follow up question based on some of the information above. I have a couple pieces of vintage Gucci ready to wear with tags that read G. Gucci, one followed by s.p.a and the other by s.r.l.  I found that Guccio Gucci died in 1953, but my pieces do not look to be that old.  Did the convention of the labels changing to just Gucci apply only to the bags? No rush to respond, but reading the great info on that FABULOUS '50's bag above re-sparked my curiosity. What a find and what a lucky mom!
> 
> Also, a piece of eye candy for this Sunday morning.  One bag is (supposedly)Lederer, the others are listed as vintage Gucci.  Sadly, these are not mine, but pretty pretty!
> 
> View attachment 2460197



I'd have to see the RTW

Thanks for the eye candy, a whole (1960s) collection for someone all at once 




bernz84 said:


> Hello everyone...I haven't been buying designer bags in a long while and usually I'm more of a LV gal, but I've always wanted to own a vintage Gucci. I was finally able to snag one that's the perfect size and shape. It's made of coated canvas and the best part is that the strap is removable (so it doubles as a clutch!)...which is EXACTLY what I was looking for.
> 
> I'm not totally well-versed with Gucci, though, but would anyone mind telling me approximately how old my cutie is? I'm guessing from what I've been reading, it's probably made in the 80s...someone correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> And sorry for the not so clear pictures. I just got a new camera and am still trying to work with the settings, argh.



1980s (this is not an authentication)


----------



## bernz84

papertiger said:


> I'd have to see the RTW
> 
> Thanks for the eye candy, a whole (1960s) collection for someone all at once
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1980s (this is not an authentication)



Thank you!


----------



## Roch137

Can someone help me authenticate gucci pochette


----------



## docringram

Roch137 said:


> Can someone help me authenticate gucci pochette


Welcome! Please post all authentication requests, including vintage, on the authenticate this Gucci thread.  Once it is authenticated, if you are interested in further info, you can post it here.  Looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## Roch137

docringram said:


> Welcome! Please post all authentication requests, including vintage, on the authenticate this Gucci thread.  Once it is authenticated, if you are interested in further info, you can post it here.  Looking forward to seeing it!


Thanks


----------



## mrk2014

Is it OK to post here hoping to find out which kind of vintage bag I have, before getting it authenticated on the other thread?

I am asking because I posted several pictures there following the guidelines (I think), asking if my bag is authentic on the 17 of this month, since then several requests have been answered but not mine, so I am wondering if the bag is "unknown", if I need to provide model, year, etc... which I do not know.

Thanks!


----------



## papertiger

mrk2014 said:


> Is it OK to post here hoping to find out which kind of vintage bag I have, before getting it authenticated on the other thread?
> 
> I am asking because I posted several pictures there following the guidelines (I think), asking if my bag is authentic on the 17 of this month, since then several requests have been answered but not mine, so I am wondering if the bag is "unknown", if I need to provide model, year, etc... which I do not know.
> 
> Thanks!



It's from the mid-80s. Even though it's canvas it's not GAC but from a mainline travel Summer classic collection


----------



## mrk2014

papertiger said:


> It's from the mid-80s. Even though it's canvas it's not GAC but from a mainline travel Summer classic collection



Thank you so much, I really appreciate the time and effort you experts spend helping the rest of us.


----------



## 2hot2trot

new to this site, and new to ebay. just purchase a vintage cluych from the accessory collection, the brown GG canvas with leather trim. do not know if it is authentic or not and i do not know how to post pic, not computer savvy you see. can someone help me please??


----------



## 2hot2trot

got the bag herehttp:// ebay. sellers name is GRANTATRADE. ITEM NUMBER IS 4006498455697. the name is vintage gucci clutch. some help please. i think i might have overpaid for this piece on a whim.


----------



## redgreenblue

2hot2trot said:


> got the bag herehttp:// ebay. sellers name is GRANTATRADE. ITEM NUMBER IS 4006498455697. the name is vintage gucci clutch. some help please. i think i might have overpaid for this piece on a whim.




You have to post in the "Authenticate this Gucci"- thread and give the following information:

Item name: Vintage Gucci Clutch
Seller: Grantatrade
Item number: 4006498455697
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Vintag...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

It may take some days.


----------



## redgreenblue

mrk2014 said:


> Is it OK to post here hoping to find out which kind of vintage bag I have, before getting it authenticated on the other thread?
> 
> I am asking because I posted several pictures there following the guidelines (I think), asking if my bag is authentic on the 17 of this month, since then several requests have been answered but not mine, so I am wondering if the bag is "unknown", if I need to provide model, year, etc... which I do not know.
> 
> Thanks!




Same here, I would be very interested to find more out about my vintage bag. I posted it on the 31th of January and again today. It is still not yet delivered, but I can provide more pictures if needed, soon. 

Also, if it cannot be authenticated here in this forum, that would also be good to know (because I could stop waiting for it).


----------



## CluelessPurse

Can anyone give any more info on this vintage bag?

http://imgur.com/a/cGLFy

Any info would be much appreciated, thanks!


----------



## mrk2014

Hello, I only have a quick question.

I am not very familiar with Gucci handbags in general. I only wanted to ask if the serial number that is engraved under the Gucci tab inside the purses, could be the same for two bags of the same model, just one red and the other white.

I have seen this two bags advertised with 007-113-1943, one shows a picture of it, the other only mentions it in the description.

Thank you!

MY APOLOGIES, I SHOULD HAVE DONE A SEARCH FIRST, I THINK I FOUND THE ANSWER. SORRY.


----------



## papertiger

CluelessPurse said:


> Can anyone give any more info on this vintage bag?
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/cGLFy
> 
> Any info would be much appreciated, thanks!



I think it was from 1950s. I'm not with my books ATM but I know this very modern Gucci script was only used for a very short time. After Guccio died (1953) and before the 'made in Italy' stamp. The number 'Mod Brev' is the model. Hand made. 

Pieces and the GUCCI modern script from this era were often used as inspiration for bags between 1996-2002, when Tom Ford was Creative Director but before Frida was brought in to design.  Lots of minimalist, black, super-shiny bags.


----------



## mrk2014

Could you knowledgeable Gucci ladies, give me some info on this one?


----------



## papertiger

mrk2014 said:


> Could you knowledgeable Gucci ladies, give me some info on this one?



It's from the early-1970s


----------



## papertiger

*I started this thread off so that we may help educate each other about vintage Gucci

Looking back over this thread, I am very disappointed that people, who I (and others) have helped ID/dated and given info on bags etc, have decided to remove their pictures and thus rendering all the information given virtually useless to others reading the thread. It also means we can't just say "read post nr...." rather than write it all out again, and again, and a g a i n.

My time is precious and my own, if people don't value it (and others') I will not bother answering anyone's questions except a very few special collectors (you know who you are  )

Either submit photos and leave them here for the good of the community or go and buy a few books.

What others choose to do is of course their business but I have better things to do than repeat myself infinitum. Leave your photos in or I am going to opt out!

Papertiger   
*


----------



## mrk2014

papertiger said:


> It's from the early-1970s



Early 70s? Wow, then it is in a very good condition for being that old!

Thank you so very much Papertiger, I really appreciate it.


----------



## redgreenblue

I am new to the purse forum, but I noticed that this is actually a problem of many threads in this forum, esp. threads that could otherwise be used as reference threads. 


I have a short update regarding my vintage purse that could not be authenticated here in the forum. I sent a mail to Christie's, and got an answer after spectacular 8 minutes.   They will send the information to their specialist and i will have to wait 6 to 8 weeks. If I understood it correctly, Christie will not authenticate, but they will put an estimate of the value of the bag (only in case if it is somewhat valuable).

I also followed the other link that was posted here of an authentication service,  they do in general not authenticate vintage bags.  

Third, I bought the book "Making of Gucci"  which was on sale at amazon.uk. Although it is a really nice, and I simply love it, I find it not super helpful for putting dates etc. to vintage Gucci. Nevertheless, it is a very recommendable book, very nicely made with lots of interesting pictures.

Maybe this information helps somebody. 



And I would love to see really old Gucci purses, from the beginning.


----------



## papertiger

mrk2014 said:


> Early 70s? Wow, then *it is in a very good condition for being that old!*
> 
> Thank you so very much Papertiger, I really appreciate it.



 Yes, excellent. Some people put these precious bags away for best and hardly ever or never used them (a lesson to us all, use before it's too late )


----------



## papertiger

redgreenblue said:


> I am new to the purse forum, but I noticed that this is actually a problem of many threads in this forum, esp. threads that could otherwise be used as reference threads.
> 
> 
> I have a short update regarding my vintage purse that could not be authenticated here in the forum. I sent a mail to Christie's, and got an answer after spectacular 8 minutes.   They will send the information to their specialist and i will have to wait 6 to 8 weeks. If I understood it correctly, Christie will not authenticate, but they will put an estimate of the value of the bag (only in case if it is somewhat valuable).
> 
> I also followed the other link that was posted here of an authentication service,  they do in general not authenticate vintage bags.
> 
> Third, I bought the book "Making of Gucci"  which was on sale at amazon.uk. Although it is a really nice, and I simply love it, I find it not super helpful for putting dates etc. to vintage Gucci. Nevertheless, it is a very recommendable book, very nicely made with lots of interesting pictures.
> 
> Maybe this information helps somebody.
> 
> 
> 
> And I would love to see really old Gucci purses, from the beginning.



Excellent points: 

1. Agreed. Most threads make no sense at all without the pics. Check out the thrilling 60 + year old, green croc find post nr. 201 of this thread 

2. Gucci's parent company owns Christies, so they have amazing resources 

3. _Gucci: The Making of _is a great book


----------



## redgreenblue

papertiger said:


> Check out the thrilling 60 + year old, green croc find post nr. 201 of this thread




Oh, YES. It is so amazing. 


Actually I whish, the Gucci museum had an online section.

In the "making of" I found so amazing Canvas bags, i could forever look at them.


----------



## docringram

mrk2014 said:


> Early 70s? Wow, then it is in a very good condition for being that old!
> 
> Thank you so very much Papertiger, I really appreciate it.



Very cute bag!


----------



## mrk2014

docringram said:


> Very cute bag!



Thank you


----------



## lavender87

Please comment on this one, it has a few light scratches but almost like new, I am not sure whether that it can be restored by GUCCI service or not.


----------



## lavender87

How about this one?


----------



## papertiger

lavender87 said:


> Please comment on this one, it has a few light scratches but almost like new, I am not sure whether that it can be restored by GUCCI service or not.



I can't see anything wrong with it  

If something is broken Gucci can fix it - for a price of course
If any of the 'hair' has rubbed, that can't be fixed
Gucci don't clean or spa anything unless something is suede


----------



## lavender87

papertiger said:


> I can't see anything wrong with it
> 
> If something is broken Gucci can fix it - for a price of course
> If any of the 'hair' has rubbed, that can't be fixed
> Gucci don't clean or spa anything unless something is suede



Oh, thank papertiger for the info.
 I did not know that. I thought GUCCI offers leather renew or something like that. It does has some light scratch on the leather, hard to see in pictures. And the hair on front is not falling off, but it looks weird due to being in dust for too long I guess, don't know whether it can be wet combed to normal shape or not.

 By the way, may you verify the era of this bag?

Thank you so much!


----------



## papertiger

lavender87 said:


> Oh, thank papertiger for the info.
> I did not know that. I thought GUCCI offers leather renew or something like that. It does has some light scratch on the leather, hard to see in pictures. And the hair on front is not falling off, but it looks weird due to being in dust for too long I guess, don't know whether it can be wet combed to normal shape or not.
> 
> By the way, *may you verify the era of this bag?*
> 
> Thank you so much!



From the outside it looks like TF era (pre2002 when FG took over as G's accessories director) but please show me the tag on the inside 

Only Hermes Spas now, but there is no harm in asking, ask for GCS directly and not through an SA, as Gucci arbitrarily changes their mind when they see an interesting piece 

Could be dusty but don't wet it, dry dust will brush out but will turn to dirt if wet which wont come off and may also damage the bag irrevocably. *The hair looks like Springbok and not flat hair-calf or pony so will be 'wavier' naturally*


----------



## JOODLZ

I posted what I hope is a vintage Gucci on the authentication thread a few days ago and have not yet received a reply...any advice? And I see that iadmireyoo states she's not skilled in vintage. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## lavender87

papertiger said:


> From the outside it looks like TF era (pre2002 when FG took over as G's accessories director) but please show me the tag on the inside
> 
> Only Hermes Spas now, but there is no harm in asking, ask for GCS directly and not through an SA, as Gucci arbitrarily changes their mind when they see an interesting piece
> 
> Could be dusty but don't wet it, dry dust will brush out but will turn to dirt if wet which wont come off and may also damage the bag irrevocably. *The hair looks like Springbok and not flat hair-calf or pony so will be 'wavier' naturally*




 Thank papertiger for the info of the hair-calf, I intend to apply leather lotion from Wilson Leather to the leather parts of the bag (not the hair parts), does leather lotion help protect or soften the leather as the product stated? Is it safe?



















The original sticker is still intact on the metal plate. 






I don't know what is the name of this part, the small metal snap or something, it says "fiocchi* italy*"










 GUCCI words in the inner of dust bag are made by stitching not color print.


----------



## papertiger

lavender87 said:


> Thank papertiger for the info of the hair-calf, I intend to apply leather lotion from Wilson Leather to the leather parts of the bag (not the hair parts), does leather lotion help protect or soften the leather as the product stated? Is it safe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The original sticker is still intact on the metal plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what is the name of this part, the small metal snap or something, it says "fiocchi* italy*"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GUCCI words in the inner of dust bag are made by stitching not color print.



It's OK, I just need the tag to date

Tom Ford, turn of the century, looks like A/W1999-2000

Personally, I would ask Gucci Customer Service what you should use on it. I'm not familiar with that product (we have a thread for cleaning etc in the ref section)


----------



## lavender87

papertiger said:


> It's OK, I just need the tag to date
> 
> Tom Ford, turn of the century, looks like A/W1999-2000
> 
> Personally, I would ask Gucci Customer Service what you should use on it. I'm not familiar with that product (we have a thread for cleaning etc in the ref section)




 Wow, it was around 14 years old already. Thank you so much. I will try to contact GUCCI Customer service, but I am afraid they will not answer any question that does not profit their business.


----------



## papertiger

JOODLZ said:


> I posted what I hope is a vintage Gucci on the authentication thread a few days ago and have not yet received a reply...any advice? And I see that iadmireyoo states she's not skilled in vintage. Thanks in advance for any help.



I know it's hard but try to be patient, hopefully someone will get back to you.


----------



## redgreenblue

JOODLZ said:


> I posted what I hope is a vintage Gucci on the authentication thread a few days ago and have not yet received a reply...any advice? And I see that iadmireyoo states she's not skilled in vintage. Thanks in advance for any help.




I think, nobody is authenticating Gucci vintage at the moment. I posted a bag a few weeks ago and it was also not authenticated.



I sent a few pictures to Christie's (the auction house), but got no response until now. They told me, they will need 6 to 8 weeks. However, they also do not offer an authentication service, but they will put a price estimate if they are interested in the bag. 

I know it is frustating, but I hope it helps anyway.

Maybe it should be added to the authentication thread that vintage is not / cannot be authenticated. Would also be important information for online auctions.


----------



## JOODLZ

papertiger said:


> I know it's hard but try to be patient, hopefully someone will get back to you.



I appreciate you taking the time to respond and encourage me, but patience has never beeen my strong suit  I will continue to scour all the forums, ebay etc. in hopes of finding a "sister" bag, then I can calm down a bit.



redgreenblue said:


> I think, nobody is authenticating Gucci vintage at the moment. I posted a bag a few weeks ago and it was also not authenticated.
> 
> I sent a few pictures to Christie's (the auction house), but got no response until now. They told me, they will need 6 to 8 weeks. However, they also do not offer an authentication service, but they will put a price estimate if they are interested in the bag.
> 
> I know it is frustating, but I hope it helps anyway.
> 
> Maybe it should be added to the authentication thread that vintage is not / cannot be authenticated. Would also be important information for online auctions.



Thanks for your input...looks like we're in the same boat, huh? I realize (and greatly appreciate) ALL of our tPF authenticators for freely giving their time and expertise to help us, and I certainly understand they have lives, work and family away from here. I wish I wasn't such an "immediate gratification" type


----------



## docringram

papertiger said:


> *I started this thread off so that we may help educate each other about vintage Gucci
> 
> Looking back over this thread, I am very disappointed that people, who I (and others) have helped ID/dated and given info on bags etc, have decided to remove their pictures and thus rendering all the information given virtually useless to others reading the thread. It also means we can't just say "read post nr...." rather than write it all out again, and again, and a g a i n.
> 
> My time is precious and my own, if people don't value it (and others') I will not bother answering anyone's questions except a very few special collectors (you know who you are  )
> 
> Either submit photos and leave them here for the good of the community or go and buy a few books.
> 
> What others choose to do is of course their business but I have better things to do than repeat myself infinitum. Leave your photos in or I am going to opt out!
> 
> Papertiger
> *



Arghhh! (I'm channeling my inner pirate this morning). As a perfect example of this, I went to look for pics of a bag someone VERY recently posted b/c (in my mind) one I am considering is identical to it, and, BAM, pics gone!  PLEASE leave your pics! (and don't sweat it, PT, the auction is in a few hours, I'll let you know... if I win, I'll either be very, very happy, or very, very scammed!)


----------



## tlneader

Hi, I am having a terrible time finding information on a bag I purchased . It is simple and box like it has highly polished chrome lock on the front and a short handle drop. I think it may be from Tom Ford's line. Can you help me?


----------



## papertiger

^ Yes, it's TF from the turn of the Millennium 

Please note I do not authenticate on this thread :sunnies


----------



## OhMyGosh1

Hi Papertiger,
 I posted these pictures on the 'Authenticate this Gucci' thread & another thread (just realized that was a wrong thread!)  but I guess because it's vintage I've not received a reply. I'd greatly appreciate if you could help with any info about the bag in regards to date or name or any info about. I'm so curious!! TIA


While I was waiting on the replies on both the threads, I read most of your thread here & going by the information here I know now that not all Gucci bags have a serial #. I was worried as this one doesn't & correct me if I'm wrong I think this is a small Boston bag from Mid 1980's. 


If I'm right, give yourself a pat on the back, as all the great information you have provided on this thread has helped me reach this conclusion. 


If I'm wrong, I promise I'll pay more attention & read the thread again. 


It measures 10.5" L x 7.5" H x 4.5" D


----------



## OhMyGosh1

some more pictures... for some reason I'm not able to upload certain pictures. will keep trying.


----------



## redgreenblue

I also would be interested to learn name and date of this one. And is this from the men's collection?



















Also, for this one:












Papertiger, it would be great if you could help me. Or anybody else.


----------



## satua

Hey,
I would like to know what is the difference between bags with serial numbers 98.02.004 and 98.02.005 from the Accessory Collection from the 1980's. The look like the same to me.

Thanks!


----------



## tlneader

Thank you paper tiger, I was trying hopefully to find out the name of the bag if possible.


----------



## papertiger

OhMyGosh1 said:


> Hi Papertiger,
> I posted these pictures on the 'Authenticate this Gucci' thread & another thread (just realized that was a wrong thread!)  but I guess because it's vintage I've not received a reply. I'd greatly appreciate if you could help with any info about the bag in regards to date or name or any info about. I'm so curious!! TIA
> 
> 
> While I was waiting on the replies on both the threads, I read most of your thread here & going by the information here I know now that not all Gucci bags have a serial #. I was worried as this one doesn't & correct me if I'm wrong I think this is a small Boston bag from Mid 1980's.
> 
> 
> If I'm right, give yourself a pat on the back, as all the great information you have provided on this thread has helped me reach this conclusion.
> 
> If I'm wrong, I promise I'll pay more attention & read the thread again.
> 
> It measures 10.5" L x 7.5" H x 4.5" D



It's a Boston, but it's from the 1970s


----------



## papertiger

redgreenblue said:


> I also would be interested to learn name and date of this one. And is this from the men's collection?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, for this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papertiger, it would be great if you could help me. Or anybody else.



The black just a small travel bag from around 1990

The second is much, much older and is a 1950s (post-1953) pigskin shoulder bag. The bag is the original model Frida based the Horse-bit Shoulder Day bag (of which I have 2) when she became creative director of accessories in the early '00s,  although she exaggerated the horse-bit to (horsey) life-size  proportions. The Emily and the Catherine have had the same iconic small bit detail. 

Pigskin is one of 2 traditional Florentine leathers, that Gucci became World famous for. You will see how fab this skin looks, feels and lasts, the shine comes from years of patina  Well done for finding this beauty.


----------



## OhMyGosh1

papertiger said:


> It's a Boston, but it's from the 1970s


Thank you so much, Papertiger.


----------



## redgreenblue

papertiger said:


> The black just a small travel bag from around 1990
> 
> 
> 
> The second is much, much older and is a 1950s (post-1953) pigskin shoulder bag. The bag is the original model Frida based the Horse-bit Shoulder Day bag (of which I have 2) when she became creative director of accessories in the early '00s,  although she exaggerated the horse-bit to (horsey) life-size  proportions. The Emily and the Catherine have had the same iconic small bit detail.
> 
> 
> 
> Pigskin is one of 2 traditional Florentine leathers, that Gucci became World famous for. You will see how fab this skin looks, feels and lasts, the shine comes from years of patina  Well done for finding this beauty.





Thank you so much for the information!!!

The second one actually is in a sort of fragile state regarding the strap. After reading your post, I think it might be worthwhile taking it to Gucci for a replacement, because the rest is really impeccable. There is even this little leather strap attached to the zipper. Only that I am a bit reluctant to give it away for so long. 

I like the black one nevertheless. And it is going with me on travel end of the week to Barcelona. Checking the vintage stores. 


Big thank you!!


----------



## papertiger

Blast from the past

Sophia Loren with an original 1970


----------



## papertiger

...and here's Elizabeth Taylor with her 1970 in 1973

Taylor was such a wonderful ambassador for the company, wearing her bags as part of her costumes in films as well as in public, including _Ash Wednesday _when she wore this bag


----------



## Walfi

Hi guys happy easter sunday!

Wonder if any of you would know the name or model of this gucci bag?

I want to google more details but cant cuz i dont know the name 

Thanks and cheers!


----------



## papertiger

Here is Taylor again wearing her classic croc Gucci in 1966, Audrey Hepburn, Ursula Andress and others also had this bag (this is one of my favourite Gucci bags)


----------



## papertiger

Walfi said:


> Hi guys happy easter sunday!
> 
> Wonder if any of you would know the name or model of this gucci bag?
> 
> I want to google more details but cant cuz i dont know the name
> 
> Thanks and cheers!



Hi Walfi 

Always hard to look for briefcases because even today they're not named. Could be an original or a re-issue, difficult to tell without seeing the inside tag


----------



## docringram

papertiger said:


> Here is Taylor again wearing her classic croc Gucci in 1966, Audrey Hepburn, Ursula Andress and others also had this bag (this is one of my favourite Gucci bags)



Fantastic photos!


----------



## IGOTPOLO

Im a collector of vintage pieces, Gucci, LV, Fendi etc. I thought id share a couple items and see if anyone can offer some info I don't know. I know a bit about Gucci but im always trying to learn. I have some other pieces i want to share but need to photo. some are already pictured on my Instagram @igotpolo. I have seen some made in mexico items recently and wondered if anyone holds interest in these?


----------



## papertiger

docringram said:


> Fantastic photos!



Thanks doc :kiss: 

If anyone finds some interesting ones please post


----------



## Yoshiar

i don't know why i can't start a new thread. I recently bought a vintage gucci and I really want to know if they are authentic or not...


----------



## Yoshiar

okau, i just read the rules.

I need ten post^^


----------



## IGOTPOLO

found this Luggage piece.


----------



## papertiger

IGOTPOLO said:


> found this Luggage piece.



That's great *IGOTPOLO* congratulations


----------



## KitKat1343

I was wondering if anyone could give me any details to help me pinpoint/authenticate/date this piece.  It is very worn orange suede and leather.  Inside is a gold embossed "made in Italy by Gucci" with a 24 below its, on an orange leather tag. The entire lining is that G fabric seen in the logo pic.  Other than that one label with gold print I don't see any other labels inside.  There are no number codes in bag.  Any info would be greatly appreciated.   The white tag attached to top right of bag is price tag-  not part of bag.  Thank you!  Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## KitKat1343

Marking pic


----------



## papertiger

IGOTPOLO said:


> found this Luggage piece.





KitKat1343 said:


> Marking pic



This is not authentification but this piece is prob from the late 1960/early '70s and the '24' is the maker not the serial number. The patch on the outside is for the owners initials


----------



## KitKat1343

papertiger said:


> This is not authentification but this piece is prob from the late 1960/early '70s and the '24' is the maker not the serial number. The patch on the outside is for the owners initials


Thank you for the info-  it gives me a place to start! It's all so interesting!! I can't wait to learn more! Thank you!!! I will check out the authentification page!


----------



## JOODLZ

Though I posted this bag on the AT thread in early March and have not received a reply, I've done lots of online research and believe it to be genuine, based on matching details, structure, hardware, etc. of other authentic bags in the AT thread, Name-that-Gucci, other online sites that only sell authentic goods and my own 2 authentic Gucci bags.

Papertiger, I realize you're not authenticating here, but could you please have a look and give me an idea how old a bag with this type of monogram patch might be? Would the trim be pigskin? Other pics are here: http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/au...format-posts-1-a-802512-363.html#post26363259

Many thanks in advance for your time and expertise...and my apologies if my request is inappropriate


----------



## papertiger

JOODLZ said:


> Papertiger, I realize you're not authenticating here, but could you please have a look and give me an idea how old a bag with this type of monogram patch might be? Would the trim be pigskin? Other pics are here: http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/au...format-posts-1-a-802512-363.html#post26363259
> 
> Many thanks in advance for your time and expertise...and my apologies if my request is inappropriate



The shield shape could make it '70s but Gucci have also revived the shield/shopping knight quite a few times. Could you post a pic of the whole bag, the hardware and any markings on the inside?


----------



## JOODLZ

Papertiger, here are additional photos of my bag from post #658...thanks again for taking the time to have a look at this one!

I almost forgot...it's approx. 10&#8221;w x 5.5&#8221;h x 5&#8221;d  Handle drop 5.5&#8221;


----------



## papertiger

JOODLZ said:


> Papertiger, here are additional photos of my bag from post #658...thanks again for taking the time to have a look at this one!
> 
> I almost forgot...it's approx. 10&#8221;w x 5.5&#8221;h x 5&#8221;d  Handle drop 5.5&#8221;



This is a re-issue. Around 1990 (this U-tag/brass plaque only lasted a very short while). It would have been from a Summer season. 

The leather trim is pigskin and the fittings are 'vintage' brass 

Please could you leave your pics for others' ref.


----------



## JOODLZ

papertiger said:


> This is a re-issue. Around 1990 (this U-tag/brass plaque only lasted a very short while). It would have been from a Summer season.
> 
> The leather trim is pigskin and the fittings are 'vintage' brass
> 
> Please could you leave your pics for others' ref.



Thank you so much for all this info...I bought this bag at a community yard sale for $1...knew it was special, though I don't think the lady selling it had a clue. I've since carefully brushed out the lining so it's all fuzzy grey now. 

And I'm happy to leave my pics for others to view and use in their research. The photos on this thread, among lots of others on tPF, have helped educate me! 

Would you like me to post photos of my other 2 (authenticated) vintage bags...I'd be delighted to contribute


----------



## papertiger

JOODLZ said:


> Thank you so much for all this info...I bought this bag at a community yard sale for $1...knew it was special, though I don't think the lady selling it had a clue. I've since carefully brushed out the lining so it's all fuzzy grey now.
> 
> And I'm happy to leave my pics for others to view and use in their research. The photos on this thread, among lots of others on tPF, have helped educate me!
> 
> *Would you like me to post photos of my other 2 (authenticated) vintage bags...I'd be delighted to contribute*



That would be great 

Glad to be of help, a lucky find indeed. 

Maybe you could write a little on how you found the others too, and why you like vintage Gucci and how you style your bags with your wardrobe etc. Encourage any Gucci fans into investing into Guccis from the past


----------



## ValentineNicole

Papertiger, would you mind telling me a little about this gucci bag I'm eyeing on eBay? I love it, and I just want to know a little more about it.

If you cannot give information on things we don't already own, I 100% understand!! Thank you so much in advance.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/151279247150


----------



## papertiger

ValentineNicole said:


> Papertiger, would you mind telling me a little about this gucci bag I'm eyeing on eBay? I love it, and I just want to know a little more about it.
> 
> If you cannot give information on things we don't already own, I 100% understand!! Thank you so much in advance.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/151279247150



Hi VN, I would rather advise on listings and photos that will disappear. Just this once.  

The bag is from the late-1990s. You will have to be careful of the outer material as well as the flaking issues of the interior. Hope this helps


----------



## JOODLZ

This was my first Gucci bag...a black monogram coated canvas shoulder bag, bought in late March 2013. Papertiger authenticated it and said it was from the late 80's-90's. Though it hadn't been stored well and was a little slouchy and out of shape, the leather trim remains in lovely condition. The lining was delaminating and flaking away. It was a steal for $.25 at a community sale. I don't wear it often, but it's really a timeless, classic bag that goes with anything.


----------



## JOODLZ

Though I mainly collect Coach bags and accessories (vintage and later), I'm really an opportunistic thrift shopper! I learned a bit about recognizing authentic Gucci details from reading lots of threads here, and started keeping my eyes open for more good deals. I found this belt at Salvation Army in April 2013 for $.99. Papertiger authenticated it as being from the 80's. Very cool that it's reversible!


----------



## JOODLZ

The more Gucci research I did, the more I wanted a shopping knight! Found this white monogram coated canvas shoulder bag at Goodwill for $14.99 in August 2013. Eliza2013 authenticated it as being from the late 80's...with the little guy hanging on the inside zipper! Vintage Gucci's are so simple yet elegant...I'm always on the lookout for them!


----------



## gino22

I believe I have a Gucci bag from the 1930s-1940s. It is somewhere between a "Kelly" and "Doctor" design. Materials and craftsmanship are superb throughout and I am confident it is authentic. I found a few black Gucci bags from the 1960s that are somewhat close, but do not have the shopping knight or "G. Gucci" markings. They are also quite different structurally. 

The inner zipper reads "SLID" or "SLIO", but have not found any information on this brand online. 

The key tag has separated from the handle (you can see where it was tied on) and has an interesting sheathed design. You can push it all the way into the leather sheath so it looks like a tag, pull on the end of the hidden key to expose, then pull the leather ties to retract. 

Wondering if any of you experts can help me better place the era. Pics attached:


----------



## papertiger

gino22 said:


> I believe I have a Gucci bag from the 1930s-1940s. It is somewhere between a "Kelly" and "Doctor" design. Materials and craftsmanship are superb throughout and I am confident it is authentic. I found a few black Gucci bags from the 1960s that are somewhat close, but do not have the shopping knight or "G. Gucci" markings. They are also quite different structurally.
> 
> The inner zipper reads "SLID" or "SLIO", but have not found any information on this brand online.
> 
> The key tag has separated from the handle (you can see where it was tied on) and has an interesting sheathed design. You can push it all the way into the leather sheath so it looks like a tag, pull on the end of the hidden key to expose, then pull the leather ties to retract.
> 
> Wondering if any of you experts can help me better place the era. Pics attached:




Your bag is from around 1947-53

Please leave your pics up so that when people view this post they can see why and what/which bag you and I are talking about 

This is the original model for the Lady Lock BTH AW13 and you should never ever sell it  (actually _not_ kidding ).

The exterior leather certainly needs proper conditioning (never mind the scratches) it is in danger of cracking unless it's done. I would recommend very gently cleaning (using hardly any water/liquid as in virtually none)  and then a tiny amount of no-colour, old fashioned leather fat/cream every 2 weeks for 2 months (so that's a tiny amount done 4 times) and send back photos


----------



## papertiger

JOODLZ said:


> This was my first Gucci bag...a black monogram coated canvas shoulder bag, bought in late March 2013. Papertiger authenticated it and said it was from the late 80's-90's. Though it hadn't been stored well and was a little slouchy and out of shape, the leather trim remains in lovely condition. The lining was delaminating and flaking away. It was a steal for $.25 at a community sale. I don't wear it often, but it's really a timeless, classic bag that goes with anything.





JOODLZ said:


> Though I mainly collect Coach bags and accessories (vintage and later), I'm really an opportunistic thrift shopper! I learned a bit about recognizing authentic Gucci details from reading lots of threads here, and started keeping my eyes open for more good deals. I found this belt at Salvation Army in April 2013 for $.99. Papertiger authenticated it as being from the 80's. Very cool that it's reversible!





JOODLZ said:


> The more Gucci research I did, the more I wanted a shopping knight! Found this white monogram coated canvas shoulder bag at Goodwill for $14.99 in August 2013. Eliza2013 authenticated it as being from the late 80's...with the little guy hanging on the inside zipper! Vintage Gucci's are so simple yet elegant...I'm always on the lookout for them!



Fantastic *JOODLZ*, you're accumulating a fantastic vintage collection, and that late-80s vibe is certainly catching your eye


----------



## papertiger

A friend Skyped from the other side of the world and while we was nattering away I just missed out on a 1950s croc at auction I had my eye on


----------



## gino22

papertiger said:


> Your bag is from around 1947-53
> 
> Please leave your pics up so that when people view this post they can see why and what/which bag you and I are talking about
> 
> This is the original model for the Lady Lock BTH AW13 and you should never ever sell it  (actually _not_ kidding ).
> 
> The exterior leather certainly needs proper conditioning (never mind the scratches) it is in danger of cracking unless it's done. I would recommend very gently cleaning (using hardly any water/liquid as in virtually none)  and then a tiny amount of no-colour, old fashioned leather fat/cream every 2 weeks for 2 months (so that's a tiny amount done 4 times) and send back photos



Thanks! I do see the similarities between it and the recent bamboo Lady Locks. 

What leads you to that conclusion about the date? Not that I doubt you, but just so I can back up what I say when I show it to people. 

Why not sell it? Museum piece?  I do plan on selling it eventually. Not a handbag collector, just someone who got incredibly lucky at a thrift store... 

I do agree it needs to be properly conditioned and will follow your advise ASAP.


----------



## papertiger

gino22 said:


> Thanks! I do see the similarities between it and the recent bamboo Lady Locks.
> 
> What leads you to that conclusion about the date? Not that I doubt you, but just so I can back up what I say when I show it to people.
> 
> Why not sell it? Museum piece?  I do plan on selling it eventually. Not a handbag collector, just someone who got incredibly lucky at a thrift store...
> 
> I do agree it needs to be properly conditioned and will follow your advise ASAP.



Style: This _is_ the bag Gucci based the LL BTH on.

Date: After 1953 the sig would have read Gucci and not G.Gucci. Then there are the other stores mentioned, obviously after Gucci expanded from just their one store in Florence 

The condition precludes it from being a museum piece but there won't be many of the originals 'LLs' around.

Very glad to hear you're going to try to restore 'her'. May be we could have a before and after shot


----------



## gino22

papertiger said:


> Style: This _is_ the bag Gucci based the LL BTH on.
> 
> Date: After 1953 the sig would have read Gucci and not G.Gucci. Then there are the other stores mentioned, obviously after Gucci expanded from just their one store in Florence
> 
> The condition precludes it from being a museum piece but there won't be many of the originals 'LLs' around.
> 
> Very glad to hear you're going to try to restore 'her'. May be we could have a before and after shot


Will update with pics once it's looking better, thanks again for the help


----------



## docringram

papertiger said:


> Your bag is from around 1947-53
> 
> Please leave your pics up so that when people view this post they can see why and what/which bag you and I are talking about
> 
> This is the original model for the Lady Lock BTH AW13 and you should never ever sell it  (actually _not_ kidding ).
> 
> The exterior leather certainly needs proper conditioning (never mind the scratches) it is in danger of cracking unless it's done. I would recommend very gently cleaning (using hardly any water/liquid as in virtually none)  and then a tiny amount of no-colour, old fashioned leather fat/cream every 2 weeks for 2 months (so that's a tiny amount done 4 times) and send back photos



I've been waiting with bated breath for your response!  What a great find!


----------



## docringram

papertiger said:


> A friend Skyped from the other side of the world and while we was nattering away I just missed out on a 1950s croc at auction I had my eye on



Oh no!  I'm crying sympathy tears for you!  Pics?


----------



## redgreenblue

gino22 said:


> I believe I have a Gucci bag from the 1930s-1940s. It is somewhere between a "Kelly" and "Doctor" design. Materials and craftsmanship are superb throughout and I am confident it is authentic. I found a few black Gucci bags from the 1960s that are somewhat close, but do not have the shopping knight or "G. Gucci" markings. They are also quite different structurally.
> 
> 
> 
> The inner zipper reads "SLID" or "SLIO", but have not found any information on this brand online.
> 
> 
> 
> The key tag has separated from the handle (you can see where it was tied on) and has an interesting sheathed design. You can push it all the way into the leather sheath so it looks like a tag, pull on the end of the hidden key to expose, then pull the leather ties to retract.
> 
> 
> 
> Wondering if any of you experts can help me better place the era. Pics attached:




I am totall in love with that bag!


----------



## JOODLZ

papertiger said:


> Fantastic *JOODLZ*, you're accumulating a fantastic vintage collection, and that late-80s vibe is certainly catching your eye



Thanks, papertiger...I'm always on the lookout for vintage goodies when I'm thrifting. And I'm very lucky to live in an area with an older population with a fair amount of disposable income. I've never been one to go out and buy "the trendiest, latest thing"...I was taught at a young age to recognize quality craftsmanship and materials. I'm also lucky to have found tPF...it's is an invaluable resource to me...and I always appreciate your time and expertise!


----------



## amstevens714

gino22 said:


> I believe I have a Gucci bag from the 1930s-1940s. It is somewhere between a "Kelly" and "Doctor" design. Materials and craftsmanship are superb throughout and I am confident it is authentic. I found a few black Gucci bags from the 1960s that are somewhat close, but do not have the shopping knight or "G. Gucci" markings. They are also quite different structurally.
> 
> The inner zipper reads "SLID" or "SLIO", but have not found any information on this brand online.
> 
> The key tag has separated from the handle (you can see where it was tied on) and has an interesting sheathed design. You can push it all the way into the leather sheath so it looks like a tag, pull on the end of the hidden key to expose, then pull the leather ties to retract.
> 
> Wondering if any of you experts can help me better place the era. Pics attached:



Beautiful !


----------



## gino22

Thanks for the compliments everyone. Any idea where to start in terms of finding reference material (a vintage catalog would be amazing) associated with this bag? Also, is there any chance Gucci will service the bag? I contacted their service email yesterday, no response yet, not exactly expecting one since they may see servicing it as a liability. I threw in a similar request for reference material, but again, not exactly holding my breath to get it from the source.


----------



## IGOTPOLO

gino22 said:


> I believe I have a Gucci bag from the 1930s-1940s. It is somewhere between a "Kelly" and "Doctor" design. Materials and craftsmanship are superb throughout and I am confident it is authentic. I found a few black Gucci bags from the 1960s that are somewhat close, but do not have the shopping knight or "G. Gucci" markings. They are also quite different structurally.
> 
> The inner zipper reads "SLID" or "SLIO", but have not found any information on this brand online.
> 
> The key tag has separated from the handle (you can see where it was tied on) and has an interesting sheathed design. You can push it all the way into the leather sheath so it looks like a tag, pull on the end of the hidden key to expose, then pull the leather ties to retract.
> 
> Wondering if any of you experts can help me better place the era. Pics attached:


thats a amazing bag, i am very impressed!


----------



## gino22

Actually got an email response from Gucci today: in summary, they cannot give me a repair quote based on photos, and suggested that I mail the bag to their repair center in New Jersey or consult a local Gucci store - possibly obtaining a quote there - and have them handle the shipping to the repair center. 

I am on the fence about this. I absolutely intend to sell the bag, and would like to have any repair work done by Gucci (and documented accordingly). I am nervous about doing even basic conditioning to it myself. On the other hand, I am sure the repair will be costly (anticipating $2-300?), along with INSURED shipping both ways. 

Does anyone have experience sending items off to Gucci for repair? Should I even consider spending several hundred dollars on the repair, bearing in mind that I intend to sell it to a collector for a profit? As a collector/user of vintage bags, what would you prefer: sold rough around the edges but absolutely original, or restored by Gucci with a possibly non-original key attachment?


----------



## redgreenblue

If would sell it as is. Although as a buyer, I would prefer it done by Gucci, because it is clear that it needs repair.


----------



## papertiger

gino22 said:


> Actually got an email response from Gucci today: in summary, they cannot give me a repair quote based on photos, and suggested that I mail the bag to their repair center in New Jersey or consult a local Gucci store - possibly obtaining a quote there - and have them handle the shipping to the repair center.
> 
> I am on the fence about this. I absolutely intend to sell the bag, and would like to have any repair work done by Gucci (and documented accordingly). I am nervous about doing even basic conditioning to it myself. On the other hand, I am sure the repair will be costly *(anticipating $2-300?)*, along with INSURED shipping both ways.
> 
> Does anyone have experience sending items off to Gucci for repair? Should I even consider spending several hundred dollars on the repair, bearing in mind that I intend to sell it to a collector for a profit? As a collector/user of vintage bags, what would you prefer: sold rough around the edges but absolutely original, or restored by Gucci with a possibly non-original key attachment?



That would be my estimate. 

As a collector, I would never buy a bag that had a DIY job makeover as I could never go back to Gucci myself to repair the bag again (should it need). A new, perfectly matched piece by Gucci will not scare anyone away because it's thought of as 'all in the life of a bag'.

I suppose the bag 'as is', is worth very little (which is OK if you bought the bag at a steal) but _with_ the Gucci repair/conditioning (keep Gucci receipts to verify) worth possibly (in the right auction) possibly $100 more after the cost of repair. Buying to sell is always a gamble.


----------



## gino22

Took it into Gucci last week. It should arrive at their service center soon. Will probably go through with the repair, so I'll update you with finished pics once I get it back.


----------



## papertiger

gino22 said:


> Took it into Gucci last week. It should arrive at their service center soon. Will probably go through with the repair, so I'll update you with finished pics once I get it back.



Wise choice, thanks and look forward to it


----------



## papertiger

I suddenly have a thing for the Gucci loafer 

Here's is Douglas Fairbanks Jr in his


----------



## redgreenblue

I think, the classic loafer is gorgeous, especially in black. But does he wear velvet pants?


----------



## papertiger

redgreenblue said:


> I think, the classic loafer is gorgeous, especially in black. *But does he wear velvet pants?[*/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was a 1970s thing :sunnies
> 
> Come to think of it, a velvet suit was very gucci too (and revived by Tom Ford in the 1990s)
> 
> if anyone else can find vintage pics of Gucci loafers (or vintage suits)


----------



## papertiger

Here are some 1970s vintage ladies' shoes that are based on the loafer that are in my collection

Sorry for how small the pic is


----------



## redgreenblue

Love that.

Found this pic:








Again the pants.


----------



## redgreenblue

I love this look, so classic:

http://www.spohszine.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/gucci-forever-now-2012-campaign_p3.jpg


----------



## papertiger

redgreenblue said:


> Love that.
> 
> Found this pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again the pants.





LOVE this photo 

Happily BB could have looked good in anything and obviously did LOL

For me it's not so much the pants as the socks with them


----------



## docringram

papertiger said:


> LOVE this photo
> 
> Happily BB could have looked good in anything and obviously did LOL
> 
> For me it's not so much the pants as the socks with them


Agreed!  Ironically, if the sock and shoe were the same color, you would almost have next season's mid-heel boot!


----------



## papertiger

docringram said:


> Agreed!  Ironically, if the sock and shoe were the same color, you would almost have next season's mid-heel boot!



  

SO TRUE!!!! I think you have Frida's inspiration for AW14


----------



## docringram

papertiger said:


> SO TRUE!!!! I think you have Frida's inspiration for AW14



Either the BB pic or Charles Dickens!


----------



## redgreenblue

Peter Sellers







No Gucci, but.. 







AH is probably wearing these:







The reason the penny loafer is called penny loafer (did not know that):


----------



## papertiger

redgreenblue said:


> Peter Sellers



 you found a wonderful pic of peter Sellers, who as we know was a HUGE Gucci fan for decades, well done for finding that

I have seen Audrey Hepburn wearing Gucci Loafers so I'll find that one over the weekend. Lovely pic of her too though. 

Although the pre-Gucci 'Penny Loafer' is associated with 1950s preppy americans, the honed down style originated from Norway in the 1930s and was originally for indoor use only 

Here are some pics of the talented and beautiful Jodie Foster wearing her Gucci loafers at the hight of their popularity in the 1970s (I wish they'd bring back the 2" heel version)


----------



## docringram

papertiger said:


> you found a wonderful pic of peter Sellers, who as we know was a HUGE Gucci fan for decades, well done for finding that
> 
> I have seen Audrey Hepburn wearing Gucci Loafers so I'll find that one over the weekend. Lovely pic of her too though.
> 
> Although the pre-Gucci 'Penny Loafer' is associated with 1950s preppy americans, the honed down style originated from Norway in the 1930s and was originally for indoor use only
> 
> Here are some pics of the talented and beautiful Jodie Foster wearing her Gucci loafers at the hight of their popularity in the 1970s (I wish they'd bring back the 2" heel version)



These are fantastic pics (Jodie, PS, and AH)!  Thanks for sharing, everyone!


----------



## redgreenblue

papertiger said:


> you found a wonderful pic of peter Sellers, who as we know was a HUGE Gucci fan for decades, well done for finding that
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen Audrey Hepburn wearing Gucci Loafers so I'll find that one over the weekend. Lovely pic of her too though.
> 
> 
> 
> Although the pre-Gucci 'Penny Loafer' is associated with 1950s preppy americans, the honed down style originated from Norway in the 1930s and was originally for indoor use only
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some pics of the talented and beautiful Jodie Foster wearing her Gucci loafers at the hight of their popularity in the 1970s (I wish they'd bring back the 2" heel version)




Oh thanks, I didn't know that!

Yes the 2'' heel version looks great on Jodie. She was a cool girl.


----------



## papertiger

According to http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/vintage-photos-206977-18.html#post26512274

These are Gucci loafers (I'll try to find some other pics too)


----------



## gino22

It has been well over a month since I brought my vintage Lady Lock into Gucci to be sent out for repair, and two phone calls later, no indication of where it might be. Both times the store has told me that as soon as it hits the repair center, they should know. This doesn't really help. 

Getting anxious, since I assumed they would handle their shipping more professionally (apparently, there isn't even a tracking number associated with the package). Hoping they use their own courier and I will hear back soon... anyone have experience with sending items to Gucci's US repair center for assessment? Is this at all typical?


----------



## redgreenblue

gino22 said:


> It has been well over a month since I brought my vintage Lady Lock into Gucci to be sent out for repair, and two phone calls later, no indication of where it might be. Both times the store has told me that as soon as it hits the repair center, they should know. This doesn't really help.
> 
> Getting anxious, since I assumed they would handle their shipping more professionally (apparently, there isn't even a tracking number associated with the package). Hoping they use their own courier and I will hear back soon... anyone have experience with sending items to Gucci's US repair center for assessment? Is this at all typical?




Not US repair, but I brought my vintage bag to Gucci Hamburg, Germany, for repair. They are sending it to Italy, and the SA already told me that it will take quite some time. They will notify me only, when they have a quote or decided that they can't repair it. She guestimated 6 to 8 weeks.

Shipping from the US to Italy (do they send it there?) should be even longer?


----------



## gino22

redgreenblue said:


> Not US repair, but I brought my vintage bag to Gucci Hamburg, Germany, for repair. They are sending it to Italy, and the SA already told me that it will take quite some time. They will notify me only, when they have a quote or decided that they can't repair it. She guestimated 6 to 8 weeks.
> 
> Shipping from the US to Italy (do they send it there?) should be even longer?


I was told they are sending it to a facility in New Jersey for assessment, which should have taken a matter of days from my location. I suppose it's possible that they haven't gotten a quote together yet, but we are now at the 7 week mark. I was told by my SA to expect to hear back in 3 or 4 weeks, but my repair ticket does say 6-8 now that I look at it. I'll wait until after the 9 week mark has passed to panic. Thanks.


----------



## 264ria

docringram said:


> ...and I just saw that you did - good job!


Thank you! Sorry im new to this so i found the other forum later but seems like a quiet one and barely anyone posts replies! Will see  Thanks


----------



## papertiger

gino22 said:


> It has been well over a month since I brought my vintage Lady Lock into Gucci to be sent out for repair, and two phone calls later, no indication of where it might be. Both times the store has told me that as soon as it hits the repair center, they should know. This doesn't really help.
> 
> Getting anxious, since I assumed they would handle their shipping more professionally (apparently, there isn't even a tracking number associated with the package). Hoping they use their own courier and I will hear back soon... anyone have experience with sending items to Gucci's US repair center for assessment? Is this at all typical?



I usually take mine to Gucci CS myself but I'm not in the US. It gets sent to Italy unless their on-site crafts person can do the minor repair (while I wait) repairs have taken between 4 weeks and 4 months.

It's a good question but prob a question for the Gucci chat thread rather than here, maybe they can help you better as the Lady Lock is not strictly a vintage bag  

Hope all goes well for you anyhow


----------



## babybaby123

I found this gorgeous Gucci at a local thrift store.  It feels and looks amazing.  I am thinking it is from the 1980's.  First I want to make sure it is authentic and then I would love to learn more about it.   I was going to post this on the main Authenticate this Gucci thread but then I remembered reading that vintage Gucci should be taken to another thread.  I hope this is it.  If not I please point me in the correct direction. 

serial number:  23-01-1633

Thanks in advance!


----------



## WendyH

WendyH said:


> Hi, I recently bought this bag on eBay, and whilst I don't really have any doubts about its authenticity (the inside was all powdery as they are...) I would really appreciate some info on its age. I would guess early 90's but an expert opinion would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2654863
> View attachment 2654864
> View attachment 2654865
> View attachment 2654866
> View attachment 2654867
> View attachment 2654868



Hi everyone, I posted this on the authentication thread recently and got nonreply (perhaps my query was nit direct enough?). Can anyone comment on its age please?


----------



## redgreenblue

Good morning @all. Does anybody know what kind of leather (animal) this is?








Also, I would like to share this with you


----------



## bry_dee

@redgreenblue

The top one looks lizard to me.

@papertiger: I just spent the last few hours re-reading this thread, and Gucci was admittedly my sentimental favorite as I first got hooked on everything bag-related from this particular sub-forum. I haven't posted in about a year but I gotta blurt out how much I venerate your knowledge of Gucci. :worthy:

Anyway, I would like to contribute to this thread a couple of, I presume, vintage Gucci bags from my visit to Simone Handbag Museum in Seoul back in 2012. It was forbidden to take pictures, but I managed to sneakily take some with my camera phone on mute anyway (I might be totally banned from going there now, given I have posted LOTS of photos on my blog LOL) and got to see these beautiful Gucci bags I have never even seen online.

Pardon the abysmal photos, but I am kicking myself on not properly photographing the round one at the bottom with the anchor and rope canvas print bag with the metal details. Do you know what that bag is? They also have a Jackie-O with a whale print, and an embellished floral hobo. I have seen a similar one online, but not as 3-dimensional as the one in the picture. The BTH was also in a print I have never seen before. These bags, I guess, are no longer on display, unlike their permanent collection on another floor (they only have one Gucci there, this 2012 BTH donated by Gucci).


----------



## redgreenblue

@bry_dee: Thanks for posting the pictures, how interesting!!

The fabric of the BTH is called Leonardo cloth, and actually I have seen it now and then at ebay on Jackies and Hobos. Not very often, though.

I adore the whales!


----------



## bry_dee

No prob! Thanks for the info on that BTH, I obviously have not been looking at bags on Ebay for a long time


----------



## gino22

papertiger said:


> I usually take mine to Gucci CS myself but I'm not in the US. It gets sent to Italy unless their on-site crafts person can do the minor repair (while I wait) repairs have taken between 4 weeks and 4 months.
> 
> It's a good question but prob a question for the Gucci chat thread rather than here, maybe they can help you better as the Lady Lock is not strictly a vintage bag
> 
> Hope all goes well for you anyhow


I was referring specifically to the Lady Lock you estimated to be from the late 40's-early 50's. It has just completed its trip around the world (was ultimately sent to Italy), but Gucci would not perform the necessary repairs. 

I can understand why - it is possibly the only one of its kind still in circulation, so if they made a mistake with the repairs, I guess they assumed things could get litigious. Not like they can just send me a replacement. 

I will be offering it up on eBay either this weekend or next.


----------



## Adr412

didnt have any luck in the gucci authentication thread, so i figured i would post here. seems like an older piece, i am not sure if it is authentic. currently in my possesion, can take more pics if needed. thanks in advance!

here is a link for photos : http://imgur.com/a/Xa9R8
 here are some details about this piece.
 -all leather outer and inner lining
 -stitching is nice and even through ought the entire piece
 -comes with a set of 2 keys. they fit inside the lock perfectly but I'm not sure if it locks properly. doesn't seem to be functioning
 -has a nice weight to it
 -seems very sturdy and a little stuff when you open it
 -no signs of deterioration/water damage
 -the tab stamped with the Gucci logo and serial is the only branding on the entire piece
 -no idea of what year it's from


----------



## Vitta

redgreenblue said:


> Good morning @all. Does anybody know what kind of leather (animal) this is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I would like to share this with you



This is karung (snakeskin)  http://www.victoriastowecollection.com/#!snakeskin-skin/cntj


----------



## papertiger

bry_dee said:


> @redgreenblue
> 
> The top one looks lizard to me.
> 
> @papertiger: I just spent the last few hours re-reading this thread, and Gucci was admittedly my sentimental favorite as I first got hooked on everything bag-related from this particular sub-forum. I haven't posted in about a year but I gotta blurt out how much I venerate your knowledge of Gucci. :worthy:
> 
> Anyway, I would like to contribute to this thread a couple of, I presume, vintage Gucci bags from my visit to Simone Handbag Museum in Seoul back in 2012. It was forbidden to take pictures, but I managed to sneakily take some with my camera phone on mute anyway (I might be totally banned from going there now, given I have posted LOTS of photos on my blog LOL) and got to see these beautiful Gucci bags I have never even seen online.
> 
> Pardon the abysmal photos, but I am kicking myself on not properly photographing the round one at the bottom with the anchor and rope canvas print bag with the metal details. Do you know what that bag is? They also have a Jackie-O with a whale print, and an embellished floral hobo. I have seen a similar one online, but not as 3-dimensional as the one in the picture. The BTH was also in a print I have never seen before. These bags, I guess, are no longer on display, unlike their permanent collection on another floor (they only have one Gucci there, this 2012 BTH donated by Gucci).




Apologies for not getting back to you sooner, I've been away and then had no Net.

Thanks for these pictures  they are so wonderful. :kiss: Isn't the beaded Flora amazing? Have to check on the Anchor Print Hobo, I know they had bags with this print in the 1960s but they could have been a reissue even then. 

*Redgreenblue* is correct the BTH is the Leonardo print. Leonardo Da Vinci sketched a bag more the 500 years ago, not too far from some of some of Gucci's early incarnations of a BTH, indeed with the pattern interpreted by Gucci's print.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

papertiger said:


> Apologies for not getting back to you sooner, I've been away and then had no Net.
> 
> Thanks for these pictures  they are so wonderful. :kiss: Isn't the beaded Flora amazing? Have to check on the Anchor Print Hobo, I know they had bags with this print in the 1960s but they could have been a reissue even then.
> 
> *Redgreenblue* is correct the BTH is the Leonardo print. Leonardo Da Vinci sketched a bag more the 500 years ago, not too far from some of some of Gucci's early incarnations of a BTH, indeed with the pattern interpreted by Gucci's print.


 

Stunning bags - thanks for posting.  And never knew that Da Vinci sketched a bag!  Thanks for the history lesson


----------



## loly1982

hello, I need your help once. I had bought a Used Gucci bag on Ebay, which was not cheap. The model is called Vintage Web. the good woman has no account of it, you had been given by her husband. I am now unsure whether the bag is original. Supposedly fend the original. Maybe you can tell me what to what. Thanks for your help.

http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/imagei4k8hrampq.jpg
http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/imagel5jco7z4yt.jpg
http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/imagejq8uo6d2ys.jpg
http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/image8x2il6dyb0.jpg
http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/imagejnokbxfe9s.jpg
http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/imagewyal4p7b9r.jpg
http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/imagewkyphtgn8b.jpg
http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/imagedlj2szegux.jpg


----------



## papertiger

loly1982 said:


> hello, I need your help once. I had bought a Used Gucci bag on Ebay, which was not cheap. The model is called Vintage Web. the good woman has no account of it, you had been given by her husband. I am now unsure whether the bag is original. Supposedly fend the original. Maybe you can tell me what to what. Thanks for your help.
> 
> http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/imagei4k8hrampq.jpg
> http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/imagel5jco7z4yt.jpg
> http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/imagejq8uo6d2ys.jpg
> http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/image8x2il6dyb0.jpg
> http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/imagejnokbxfe9s.jpg
> http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/imagewyal4p7b9r.jpg
> http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/imagewkyphtgn8b.jpg
> http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/imagedlj2szegux.jpg



Hello there, welcome to TPF

Unfortunately, you have posted in the wrong thread  

A. This question needs to be posted in the 'Authenticate This Gucci'.  Someone there may be able to help you.
B. The 'Vintage' in a new/nearly new Vintage Web refers to the style and not the age. This thread is dedicated _only _to vintage Gucci pieces, as in many years old.


----------



## tristan919

hi, love the thread. im looking for any info(year,style) on this bag.


----------



## papertiger

tristan919 said:


> hi, love the thread. im looking for any info(year,style) on this bag.



Wow, that's FAB. I think it's late-1950-early '60s 

Thanks for posting


----------



## tristan919

papertiger said:


> Wow, that's FAB. I think it's late-1950-early '60s
> 
> Thanks for posting


            Originally Posted by *tristan919*                      hi, love the thread. im looking for any info(year,style) on this bag.     Wow, that's FAB. I think it's late-1950-early '60s 

 Thanks for posting         




http://drnonews.blogspot.com/ 















Hello again, I have been doing some research on my own trying to date this bag. I am hoping for some additional help. I have read that on earlier bags (1930s-40s) there was a single  identifying stamp on the inside of the leather. later decades added Gucci engravings on hardware....then model/serial numbers on later products. Does this sound correct? Also I have been searching many Gucci sights for a pic of this bag and the only pic I have found is from http://www.gucci.com/us/worldofgucci/articles/icons-diamante and shows my exact bag in the 1935 section of the video. Who could I contact to get this bag looked at as it may belong in a museum? Please any help in the right direction would be appreciated


----------



## Pradawattana

Hi, 

This is my first time on gucci thread. Not sure if this is appropriate to ask here, i have been wondering of where can u sell pre-love vintage gucci. I lived in a country where they dont seem to appreciated vintage pre-loved gucci and i have a hard time letting it go for the price they are willing to buy, consider how long i have been collected  

Anyone know where they would take these pre -loved gucci vintage that value them? 

Thank you so much


----------



## docringram

tristan919 said:


> Originally Posted by *tristan919*                      hi, love the thread. im looking for any info(year,style) on this bag.     Wow, that's FAB. I think it's late-1950-early '60s
> 
> Thanks for posting
> 
> 
> 
> http://drnonews.blogspot.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello again, I have been doing some research on my own trying to date this bag. I am hoping for some additional help. I have read that on earlier bags (1930s-40s) there was a single  identifying stamp on the inside of the leather. later decades added Gucci engravings on hardware....then model/serial numbers on later products. Does this sound correct? Also I have been searching many Gucci sights for a pic of this bag and the only pic I have found is from http://www.gucci.com/us/worldofgucci/articles/icons-diamante and shows my exact bag in the 1935 section of the video. Who could I contact to get this bag looked at as it may belong in a museum? Please any help in the right direction would be appreciated



What a lovely bag!  I am certainly not the vintage Gucci expert (Papertiger IS, and I have yet to see her offer an incorrect opinion), but I do not believe Gucci bagan marking their items "made in Italy" until they had branched out beyond Italy, which I believe was in the 1950's.  That being said, the only certainty in Gucci labeling is the wide variety of stamp, etc. that Gucci has used (see earlier info in this thread).  Also, although it was only pictured briefly in the video, if I was looking at the same bag, I believe it only had a single locking mechanism in the middle.  This style has been very popular intermittently through the years. I hope this is helpful - Great bag!


----------



## tristan919

docringram said:


> What a lovely bag!  I am certainly not the vintage Gucci expert (Papertiger IS, and I have yet to see her offer an incorrect opinion), but I do not believe Gucci bagan marking their items "made in Italy" until they had branched out beyond Italy, which I believe was in the 1950's.  That being said, the only certainty in Gucci labeling is the wide variety of stamp, etc. that Gucci has used (see earlier info in this thread).  Also, although it was only pictured briefly in the video, if I was looking at the same bag, I believe it only had a single locking mechanism in the middle.  This style has been very popular intermittently through the years. I hope this is helpful - Great bag!


In the video on Gucci's website the bag in question is pictured on the right side of the screen, if paused at 15 seconds you can clearly see the bags are identical. it is standing on its side vertically...... same pattern, same buckles(2 of them) same leather name plate. "Created in the mid 1930s the Gucci Diamante pattern was first woven onto hemp and used on luggage. What started as an innovative solution to pre-war leather shortages became the Florentine atelier&#8217;s first iconic print and the design&#8217;s criss-cross pattern was a precursor to the famous GG logo. Although utilised throughout the fifties, the Diamante canvas fell largely into disuse until it was re-discovered by Giannini in the Gucci archives and used on a limited edition collection of classic Gucci"  However I am having the bag looked at by Christie's auction house. I will post when I know something else


----------



## papertiger

tristan919 said:


> hi, love the thread. im looking for any info(year,style) on this bag.





tristan919 said:


> Originally Posted by *tristan919*                      hi, love the thread. im looking for any info(year,style) on this bag.     Wow, that's FAB. I think it's late-1950-early '60s
> 
> Thanks for posting
> 
> 
> 
> http://drnonews.blogspot.com/
> 
> 
> 
> Hello again, I have been doing some research on my own trying to date this bag. I am hoping for some additional help. I have read that on earlier bags (1930s-40s) there was a single  identifying stamp on the inside of the leather. later decades added Gucci engravings on hardware....then model/serial numbers on later products. Does this sound correct? Also I have been searching many Gucci sights for a pic of this bag and the only pic I have found is from http://www.gucci.com/us/worldofgucci/articles/icons-diamante and shows my exact bag in the 1935 section of the video. Who could I contact to get this bag looked at as it may belong in a museum? Please any help in the right direction would be appreciated



Depends on the model, the bag, the year and the Gucci's (family's) mood. One thing's for sure sure Gucci were consistently and reliably inconsistent.

Have a read through this thread and see if can help you. I recommend Gucci, The Making Of,  for a great book to get a general 'feel' of Gucci's history.


----------



## papertiger

docringram said:


> What a lovely bag!  I am certainly not the vintage Gucci expert (Papertiger IS, and I have yet to see her offer an incorrect opinion), but *I do not believe Gucci bagan marking their items "made in Italy" until they had branched out beyond Italy, which I believe was in the 1950's*.  That being said, the only certainty in Gucci labeling is the wide variety of stamp, etc. that Gucci has used (see earlier info in this thread).  Also, although it was only pictured briefly in the video, if I was looking at the same bag, I believe it only had a single locking mechanism in the middle.  This style has been very popular intermittently through the years. I hope this is helpful - Great bag!



Quite right.

If it were earlier it would also marked 'Guccio Gucci' and not just 'Gucci'


----------



## papertiger

tristan919 said:


> In the video on Gucci's website the bag in question is pictured on the right side of the screen, if paused at 15 seconds you can clearly see the bags are identical. it is standing on its side vertically...... same pattern, same buckles(2 of them) same leather name plate. "Created in the mid 1930s the Gucci Diamante pattern was first woven onto hemp and used on luggage. What started as an innovative solution to pre-war leather shortages became the Florentine ateliers first iconic print and the designs criss-cross pattern was a precursor to the famous GG logo. Although utilised throughout the fifties, the Diamante canvas fell largely into disuse until it was re-discovered by Giannini in the Gucci archives and used on a limited edition collection of classic Gucci"  However I am having the bag looked at by Christie's auction house. I will post when I know something else



The picture is of various diamond-pattern items from Gucci's archives. The picture may be made to appear old but it could easily be a new photo. As you see there is a BTH in some groupings with the same bag, that bag was not created until 1947. The text is on the following page and refs the pattern generally not the bags seen in the video specifically. Hope this helps.


----------



## sammy220687

hi i'm new to this i was given a vintage Gucci handbag for my 21st birthday just wondering if i uploaded some pictures people could have a look and see if you think its real also dates etc x


----------



## papertiger

sammy220687 said:


> hi i'm new to this i was given a vintage Gucci handbag for my 21st birthday just wondering if i uploaded some pictures people could have a look and see if you think its real also dates etc x



Congratulations on your 21st and vintage Gucci.

Please post here: http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/authenticate-gucci-read-rules-use-format-posts-1-a-802512-146.html and *not* on this thread 

Thank you


----------



## sophia_summers

can someone please tell me how to upload pictures?


----------



## papertiger

sophia_summers said:


> can someone please tell me how to upload pictures?



Welcome to tPF *sophia_summers* 

Vlad explains it in this thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/posting-photos-25.html

Please make sure you post on the correct thread. We do not authenticate on this one


----------



## Clair2008

Hi 
I've noticed u have an eye on gucci and u are great at helping people aulthincate there bags.
I've been saving for my first gucci can u help me learn if these bags are aulthinic I posted post in two threads about two different bags I know I can't post it here ur help would be 
Greatly appreciated!. 
Here are the links the the threds I posted in  
Link 1: http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/au...format-posts-1-a-802512-459.html#post27533430
Link 2: http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/au...format-posts-1-a-802512-460.html#post27535798



papertiger said:


> :excl:
> 
> Check out carefully any BTH (Bamboo Top Handle) at the moment doing the rounds - I have seen 2 VINTAGE fakes in the past 3 days in London pre-loved stores alone. People must be digging up there mums' bags and taking them into consignment stores, thinking their time has come. These are good quality handbags (both from the 1990s) but they AIN'T Gucci
> 
> *1.* Check that the bamboo closure in the front is the actual closure and goes through the flap and attached to the bag's raised plate. It should not just be an attached bamboo 'knob' on the front to turn a lock mechanism at the back
> 
> *2.* If it's _stamped_ croc (as in real leather but not real croc) it's not going to be Gucci, whatever is stamped inside and whatever the 'nice' salesperson tells you (and I have heard some real  lately)


----------



## docringram

Clair2008 said:


> Hi
> I've noticed u have an eye on gucci and u are great at helping people aulthincate there bags.
> I've been saving for my first gucci can u help me learn if these bags are aulthinic I posted post in two threads about two different bags I know I can't post it here ur help would be
> Greatly appreciated!.
> Here are the links the the threds I posted in
> Link 1: http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/au...format-posts-1-a-802512-459.html#post27533430
> Link 2: http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/au...format-posts-1-a-802512-460.html#post27535798




Clair, this is not really a comment on authenticity, but as a vintage Gucci lover also, IMO any 1980's Boston needs to be PRISTINE for someone to pay the prices I saw listed. Beware of damage that cannot be repaired.   That being said, any bag's worth is based on the interest of the buyer.  Best of luck!


----------



## Clair2008

Thank u Hun are u talking about both of the bags I posted it information was really helpful what would u say the average price of a vintage boston/doctor should be? 
Thanks so much also do u recommend any aulthinic sites I can buy vintage used bags from? 
Clair()



docringram said:


> Clair, this is not really a comment on authenticity, but as a vintage Gucci lover also, IMO any 1980's Boston needs to be PRISTINE for someone to pay the prices I saw listed. Beware of damage that cannot be repaired.   That being said, any bag's worth is based on the interest of the buyer.  Best of luck!


----------



## Clair2008

Can someone help me I'm trying to buy my first gucci vintage I have a question: DO VINTAGE GUCCI DICTOR BAGS HAVE A SMALL GUCCI SYMBOL ON THE HARDWEARBTHAT CONNECTS THE HANDLE TO BAG? Thanks 
Also if anyone wants to take a look at my bag and let me know if it's real that would be great I know this isn't the thred for that just throwing it out there lol but if by all could answer my question about the gucci symbol on the hardwear is be great full and would deff learn something new thanks


----------



## papertiger

Clair2008 said:


> Can someone help me I'm trying to buy my first gucci vintage I have a question: DO VINTAGE GUCCI DICTOR BAGS HAVE A SMALL GUCCI SYMBOL ON THE HARDWEARBTHAT CONNECTS THE HANDLE TO BAG? Thanks Also if anyone wants to take a look at my bag and let me know if it's real that would be great I know this isn't the thred for that just throwing it out there lol but if by all could answer my question about the gucci symbol on the hardwear is be great full and would deff learn something new thanks



Hi Clair

Gucci has always prided itself on new designs as well as re-working some traditional ones. This means that there are no hard and fast rules for authentic vintage Gucci, that, and the fact that people who make fake guccis obviously copy whatever features were on bags, then as much as now.


----------



## elisian

Thanks so much for the great info in this thread - it's very good to know what can/can't be repaired and to stay away with non-Gucci-repaired bags!

I am considering my first Gucci purchase, a vintage oversized backpack - either leather or suede with a bamboo handle. Still torn between colors. I've seen a lot of them on eBay for $150 (shabby) to $350/400 (clean), while Gucci also has them new at around $2500. 

Do you guys know how the vintage Gucci backpacks stack up to modern? Is it worth saving for a new bag or is a vintage/pre-loved one in good condition essentially the same?


----------



## Phenix

Hello All,

I just bought this bag as a present for my sister.I also had it authenticated as an authentic vintage Gucci by Castira. I wanted to know if anyone could help me name what era is it from and if possible the name of the bag(if it even has one). These pictures were provided by the seller, as I haven't received the bag yet.


----------



## papertiger

Phenix said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I just bought this bag as a present for my sister.I also had it authenticated as an authentic vintage Gucci by Castira. I wanted to know if anyone could help me name what era is it from and if possible the name of the bag(if it even has one). These pictures were provided by the seller, as I haven't received the bag yet.



Congratulations! 

My guess is it's 1970s *Phenix*, I'll have a look at some books and old bags tomorrow to check if I have time

Can I ask you please don't delete your photos, otherwise this thread won't make any sense for the people who come after.


----------



## Phenix

papertiger said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> My guess is it's 1970s *Phenix*, I'll have a look at some books and old bags tomorrow to check if I have time
> 
> Can I ask you please don't delete your photos, otherwise this thread won't make any sense for the people who come after.


Thanks so much *Papertiger* for the reply! Sure no problem, I will definitely leave the pictures up since it could be of use for other people.


----------



## redgreenblue

Wow, that is really nice bag, Phenix. Congratulations!


----------



## Skypoop

Hi all!

I've posted these pictures in the authenticate this thread already and am waiting for that reply so I'm not requesting authenticity here.

I bought this bag on ebay in hopes of repairing the strap somehow and reselling her. I've run into a problem though I can't find an example of this Gucci mark anywhere!
I've read through this thread and saw a few people say that vintage bags bought overseas from shops have all sorts of differences in the inside stamp, have any of you seen this non cursive example though?
And thoughts on dates? The seller said she purchased the bag in italy , she said possibly the 70s. Thoughts?
Thanks


----------



## papertiger

Skypoop said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I've posted these pictures in the authenticate this thread already and am waiting for that reply so I'm not requesting authenticity here.
> 
> I bought this bag on ebay in hopes of repairing the strap somehow and reselling her. I've run into a problem though&#8230; I can't find an example of this Gucci mark anywhere!
> I've read through this thread and saw a few people say that vintage bags bought overseas from shops have all sorts of differences in the inside stamp, have any of you seen this non cursive example though?
> And thoughts on dates? The seller said she purchased the bag in italy , she said possibly the 70s. Thoughts?
> Thanks



I need to check and I haven't had time yet. This design was from around 1973 anyway


----------



## Skypoop

Thank you! Now off to find a fix for this strap &#128555;


----------



## Skypoop

Wow I just realized that gucci put out a 1973 line! I bought this for $100 because I liked the look not realizing I found an original 1973 bag. Thanks for the info again


----------



## gino22

nt


----------



## WendyH

Hi everyone, just bought this lovely little bag. Can anyone shed any light on its vintage? It pre-dates the tag inside and has the serial number and coat of arms stamp inside. My guess is early 80's but I would appreciate an informed opinion. Thanks in advance!
W


----------



## papertiger

^ Wendy, I think you're right late '70s-early 80s would be my guess too


----------



## cocobean1793

What a great thread! I have 2 bags that I would appreciate any info or thoughts/ opinions on. For some reason i can only attach one pic at a time so I'll have to add additional pics in another post


----------



## cocobean1793

Inside tag


----------



## cocobean1793

Also  has a detachable shoulder strap


----------



## cocobean1793

Inside red bag


----------



## cocobean1793

Stamp inside corner


----------



## cocobean1793

Shopping knight on zip pull


----------



## cocobean1793

Front clasp


----------



## papertiger

cocobean1793 said:


> What a great thread! I have 2 bags that I would appreciate any info or thoughts/ opinions on. For some reason i can only attach one pic at a time so I'll have to add additional pics in another post



The first (natural leather colour) is from the 1990s

The second (and I have a bag quite similar) is from about 1968-1973 I bet it's so beautifully made


----------



## cocobean1793

Thanks PT&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## WendyH

papertiger said:


> ^ Wendy, I think you're right late '70s-early 80s would be my guess too




Thanks PT!


----------



## cocobean1793

Hi again!  I purchased a vintage Gucci bag a few months ago as a gift for a friend/fellow collector.  I would love some info on it if anyone can help me. I had already wrapped it before I found this thread but I have pics from the seller ( I hope that's okay)??   The bag has metal knots on the front that flip up so the front flap of the bag can be lifted.  It has a plastic backed mirror in the slip pocket that is stamped Neiman Marcus.  The gold stamp reads Made in Italy by Gucci.  The zip pull is a plain metal pull.  Still can't figure out what I'm doing wrong with attachments so I have to add more pics in the next post.    TIA!!


----------



## cocobean1793

Inside stamp


----------



## cocobean1793

Mirror


----------



## cocobean1793

Front


----------



## cocobean1793

Knots opened and inside


----------



## gail13

cocobean1793 said:


> Knots opened and inside



Beautiful, your friend is very lucky!


----------



## papertiger

cocobean1793 said:


> Hi again!  I purchased a vintage Gucci bag a few months ago as a gift for a friend/fellow collector.  I would love some info on it if anyone can help me. I had already wrapped it before I found this thread but I have pics from the seller ( I hope that's okay)??   The bag has metal knots on the front that flip up so the front flap of the bag can be lifted.  It has a plastic backed mirror in the slip pocket that is stamped Neiman Marcus.  The gold stamp reads Made in Italy by Gucci.  The zip pull is a plain metal pull.  Still can't figure out what I'm doing wrong with attachments so I have to add more pics in the next post.    TIA!!



Looks like a 1960s bag (I  the knots) 

_Please_ leave all your beautiful pics up so that people in future can learn from them, all 3 are quite rare bags


----------



## cocobean1793

Thanks Papertiger!  Last year I bought her a vintage Gucci in navy leather with a gold and lapis closure. I wish I had taken pictures of it to add to this thread.  If I can get some I will post


----------



## gail13

Where do most of you find these vintage bags?  Are they from Ebay or other?  So many gorgeous ones...


----------



## papertiger

cocobean1793 said:


> Thanks Papertiger!  Last year I bought her a vintage *Gucci in navy leather with a gold and lapis closure*. I wish I had taken pictures of it to add to this thread.  If I can get some I will post




Please do so I can compare, I may have the non-identical twin to that one, mine is a black patent, with gold and lapis hw


----------



## lianemj77

Can anyone authenticate and tell me approximate age of this Gucci Vintage tote?  Can't seem to get pics to load because I'm a new user I guess but here are links to the pics:

http://www.samplesalesites.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/IMG_0625.jpg
http://www.samplesalesites.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/IMG_0626.jpg
http://www.samplesalesites.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/IMG_0627.jpg
http://www.samplesalesites.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/IMG_0628.jpg


----------



## cocobean1793

gail13 said:


> Where do most of you find these vintage bags?  Are they from Ebay or other?  So many gorgeous ones...


I've bought 4 vintage Gucci bags off eBay.  All are in excellent condition, no damage and nice enough to use without having to refurbish.  That said, I've had to wade through a lot of bags in bad condition or of questionable authenticity. I don't recall the exact price of each but  lowest has been  $75 and  highest $250


----------



## cocobean1793

papertiger said:


> Please do so I can compare, I may have the non-identical twin to that one, mine is a black patent, with gold and lapis hw



Will do.  My friend is sending me pics of the bag , along with some other bags so they can be added to this thread.   Once I get them I'll add each bag in separate posts , along with some key words of description to help future users search


----------



## papertiger

cocobean1793 said:


> Will do.  My friend is sending me pics of the bag , along with some other bags so they can be added to this thread.   Once I get them I'll add each bag in separate posts , along with some key words of description to help future users search


----------



## seton

*cocobean* - ur vintage Guccis are wonderful!


I have two *Lady Lock* bags from the 1990s. One is porc, the other in boxcalf. I always wondered which was older. They are the exact same size.


----------



## papertiger

lianemj77 said:


> Can anyone authenticate and tell me approximate age of this Gucci Vintage tote?  *Can't seem to get pics to load because I'm a new user* I guess but here are links to the pics:
> 
> http://www.samplesalesites.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/IMG_0625.jpg
> http://www.samplesalesites.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/IMG_0626.jpg
> http://www.samplesalesites.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/IMG_0627.jpg
> http://www.samplesalesites.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/IMG_0628.jpg



That's a shame, I almost missed your post. The bag is from the 1980s and quite an early example of the GAC range


----------



## papertiger

seton said:


> *cocobean* - ur vintage Guccis are wonderful!
> 
> 
> I have two *Lady Lock* bags from the 1990s. One is porc, the other in boxcalf. I always wondered which was older. They are the exact same size.



Do they look like the lizard one below?

If so they'll both be pre-'95/6 when TF was promoted as Creative Director. The reintroduction of these older models (in this case 1950s) and the 1990s version of the 1940s BTHs were made under very strict conditions to bring the exclusivity/desirability and pre-1970s expansion quality back to Gucci.


----------



## lianemj77

papertiger said:


> That's a shame, I almost missed your post. The bag is from the 1980s and quite an early example of the GAC range


Ah thank you!  Not bad for a $150 eBay purchase huh?


----------



## papertiger

lianemj77 said:


> Ah thank you!  Not bad for a $150 eBay purchase huh?


----------



## cocobean1793

Here is my latest vintage find.  The bag is in exceptional condition, the brass hardware is shiny and virtually scratch free. The bright red leather lining inside and inside back pocket is pristine. The outside leather is a very dark navy and has such little sign of wear that I wonder if this bag was ever used?  The only issue is it looks to have been stored poorly and the bottom of the bag has a crumpled look. I tried to capture this in the last pic I will attach.  I'm wondering if anyone has any suggestions on possibly reshaping the bottom of the bag? Not sure if one of those plastic base shapers would help but this is a small bag and not sure if they make them in a 9x3 inch size.  I don't mind sending this a leather shop or buying something to fix it etc as I only paid $100 for the bag.  Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## cocobean1793

Front lock works perfectly


----------



## cocobean1793

Red leather interior


----------



## cocobean1793

Front of tag


----------



## cocobean1793

Back of tag


----------



## cocobean1793

Zipper pull


----------



## cocobean1793

Base of bag


----------



## papertiger

cocobean1793 said:


> Here is my latest vintage find.  The bag is in exceptional condition, the brass hardware is shiny and virtually scratch free. The bright red leather lining inside and inside back pocket is pristine. The outside leather is a very dark navy and has such little sign of wear that I wonder if this bag was ever used?  The only issue is it looks to have been stored poorly and the bottom of the bag has a crumpled look. I tried to capture this in the last pic I will attach.  I'm wondering if anyone has any suggestions on possibly reshaping the bottom of the bag? Not sure if one of those plastic base shapers would help but this is a small bag and not sure if they make them in a 9x3 inch size.  I don't mind sending this a leather shop or buying something to fix it etc as I only paid $100 for the bag.  Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated!!



These were very expensive bags new (pre-TF as CD 1990s) and it a close reproduction of a 1950s bag, one of which (if the pics are still there  ) should be in this thread somewhere. BTW, we are bag 'siblings'. 

Yours is really, really lovely, the colours especially. The MTO were not made with a red interior. 

I see there is a hole punched through the tag, this means it was originally a second and didn't make it to a Gucci retail store. 

I don't know if the base issue is why it was marked as a second but it could be. If it was there will nothing Gucci can do because it would have already been done whilst new. Unless it really bothers you I would just carry it as is (if that was not the reason for it being marked as a second) because I do think it may be costly to change but you could always ask at your nearest Gucci store, no harm in asking


----------



## cocobean1793

papertiger said:


> These were very expensive bags new (pre-TF as CD 1990s) and it a close reproduction of a 1950s bag, one of which (if the pics are still there  ) should be in this thread somewhere. BTW, we are bag 'siblings'.
> 
> Yours is really, really lovely, the colours especially. The MTO were not made with a red interior.
> 
> I see there is a hole punched through the tag, this means it was originally a second and didn't make it to a Gucci retail store.
> 
> I don't know if the base issue is why it was marked as a second but it could be. If it was there will nothing Gucci can do because it would have already been done whilst new. Unless it really bothers you I would just carry it as is (if that was not the reason for it being marked as a second) because I do think it may be costly to change but you could always ask at your nearest Gucci store, no harm in asking




Thanks Papertiger ! You are a wealth of information . It could be that the base issue is why it was deemed a second, as the rest of the bag is fine.  I've gone over it pretty good, the stitching, the hardware placement etc.  the only other thing I have found is when you push the two buttons on the clasp, to open the bag, only one moves. The clasp and lock & keys all work perfectly so I'm not sure if this is designed this way or perhaps over the years and not being used, it has frozen?  I have a Prada bag with a similar clasp and both buttons move inward towards the keyhole.   As for the base, I'm sure it wasn't in the same condition new as it is now, obviously, but I suppose it could have appeared less structured than it was supposed to be?? Thus becoming a second, but still sold elsewhere?  Back then, how would this bag have been sold, did they have outlet stores?  I did find a base shaper on eBay.  I had to special order it due to the small size.   The edges will be nicely finished so as not to damage the leather interior.  I'm going to try that first because the base really doesn't appear bad at all in real life.  Probably more exaggerated in the pic I posted. It does make it difficult for the bag to sit properly but the base shaper might solve that.  PT, is your bag posted in this thread?


----------



## papertiger

cocobean1793 said:


> Thanks Papertiger ! You are a wealth of information . It could be that the base issue is why it was deemed a second, as the rest of the bag is fine.  I've gone over it pretty good, the stitching, the hardware placement etc.  the only other thing I have found is when you push the two buttons on the clasp, to open the bag, only one moves. The clasp and lock & keys all work perfectly so I'm not sure if this is designed this way or perhaps over the years and not being used, it has frozen?  I have a Prada bag with a similar clasp and both buttons move inward towards the keyhole.   As for the base, I'm sure it wasn't in the same condition new as it is now, obviously, but I suppose it could have appeared less structured than it was supposed to be??  *Back then, how would this bag have been sold, did they have outlet stores? * I did find a base shaper on eBay.  I had to special order it due to the small size.   The edges will be nicely finished so as not to damage the leather interior.  I'm going to try that first because the base really doesn't appear bad at all in real life.  Probably more exaggerated in the pic I posted. It does make it difficult for the bag to sit properly but the base shaper might solve that.  PT, is your bag posted in this thread?



I would have thought staff sales. My RTW SA has told me about these amazing past staff sales.

Try the base shaper (I wish they did more of those over here in Europe). If it doesn't fit you can try making one out of thick card which is what I have to resort to with my Bostons. 

Mine is the black lizard ghw in this thread, post 777 (sorry for the small pic) there were 2 sizes of this bag, this is the larger.  At the time it was called the 'Kelly' (most brands had a 'Kelly' which just meant a single handle structured boxy handbag). They had a round mirror to match with the round G on the back, somehow my mother must have lost hers  (I understand how, I take mine out of my BTHs coz of the added weight).


----------



## cocobean1793

papertiger said:


> I would have thought staff sales. My RTW SA has told me about these amazing past staff sales.
> 
> Try the base shaper (I wish they did more of those over here in Europe). If it doesn't fit you can try making one out of thick card which is what I have to resort to with my Bostons.
> 
> Mine is the black lizard ghw in this thread, post 777 (sorry for the small pic) there were 2 sizes of this bag, this is the larger.  At the time it was called the 'Kelly' (most brands had a 'Kelly' which just meant a single handle structured boxy handbag). They had a round mirror to match with the round G on the back, somehow my mother must have lost hers  (I understand how, I take mine out of my BTHs coz of the added weight).


Yours is gorgeous .  I should have the base shaper soon and I'll be sure to post "after" pics


----------



## duba878

I believe my purse is a vintage item, but I'm not too sure of the year?  Can you guys assist with seeing whether it's vintage or not, if is or not, what decade is this purse from?

Thanks!


----------



## cocobean1793

Here is a before and after of the bottom of the vintage Gucci bag I purchased a few weeks ago.  I did some improvising.....using a hot brick, a soft cloth and some wooden blocks... And was able to straighten the bottom enough so that the bag sits absolutely straight and upright. I was a bit nervous about doing anything to the bag but it worked fine without even a hint of bother to the leather. Due to the condition of the bag when I got it, I don't believe it's possible to fix it completely.  It doesn't look perfect but it doesn't bother me.  I doubt anyone but me will look at the base and I simply love this bag.  I also added a base shaper that I'm very happy with.  I found a seller on eBay that custom makes them to whatever shape/size you need and he ships worldwide.     I never used one before but this one is such a high quality product I may add others to my bags


----------



## Wudge

cocobean1793 said:


> Here is a before and after of the bottom of the vintage Gucci bag I purchased a few weeks ago.  I did some improvising.....using a hot brick, a soft cloth and some wooden blocks... And was able to straighten the bottom enough so that the bag sits absolutely straight and upright. I was a bit nervous about doing anything to the bag but it worked fine without even a hint of bother to the leather. Due to the condition of the bag when I got it, I don't believe it's possible to fix it completely.  It doesn't look perfect but it doesn't bother me.  I doubt anyone but me will look at the base and I simply love this bag.  I also added a base shaper that I'm very happy with.  I found a seller on eBay that custom makes them to whatever shape/size you need and he ships worldwide.     I never used one before but this one is such a high quality product I may add others to my bags



Wow! What an excellent job you did. It looks like 2 different bags.


----------



## bellaNlawrence

good job


----------



## bellaNlawrence

cocobean1793 said:


> Here is my latest vintage find.  The bag is in exceptional condition, the brass hardware is shiny and virtually scratch free. The bright red leather lining inside and inside back pocket is pristine. The outside leather is a very dark navy and has such little sign of wear that I wonder if this bag was ever used?  The only issue is it looks to have been stored poorly and the bottom of the bag has a crumpled look. I tried to capture this in the last pic I will attach.  I'm wondering if anyone has any suggestions on possibly reshaping the bottom of the bag? Not sure if one of those plastic base shapers would help but this is a small bag and not sure if they make them in a 9x3 inch size.  I don't mind sending this a leather shop or buying something to fix it etc as I only paid $100 for the bag.  Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated!!



she is just beautiful


----------



## papertiger

cocobean1793 said:


> Here is a before and after of the bottom of the vintage Gucci bag I purchased a few weeks ago.  I did some improvising.....using a hot brick, a soft cloth and some wooden blocks... And was able to straighten the bottom enough so that the bag sits absolutely straight and upright. I was a bit nervous about doing anything to the bag but it worked fine without even a hint of bother to the leather. Due to the condition of the bag when I got it, I don't believe it's possible to fix it completely.  It doesn't look perfect but it doesn't bother me.  I doubt anyone but me will look at the base and I simply love this bag.  *I also added a base shaper that I'm very happy with.  I found a seller on eBay that custom makes them to whatever shape/size you need and he ships worldwide. *    I never used one before but this one is such a high quality product I may add others to my bags




That is close to a miracle, the results are totally amazing, in a way I like it better than if it were perfect, I can't imagine Gucci doing a better job and would love to know exactly how you did it. You are a total wonder 

I wonder if it works for faces and chin lines  

Could you also do me a favour and PM the details of this person, in Europe there are no base shapers beyond LV NF and Speedys


----------



## cocobean1793

papertiger said:


> That is close to a miracle, the results are totally amazing, in a way I like it better than if it were perfect, I can't imagine Gucci doing a better job and would love to know exactly how you did it. You are a total wonder
> 
> I wonder if it works for faces and chin lines
> 
> Could you also do me a favour and PM the details of this person, in Europe there are no base shapers beyond LV NF and Speedys



How I wish this worked on face lines!!!   I have no idea if this was the right thing to do with the bag but as I was looking at the base, it just seemed crumpled, like a wrinkled shirt, and I was thinking, "oh I wish I could just iron out those creases....."   Now obviously I couldnt take an iron to leather, plus I needed to get at it from the inside as well as the outside.  I decided to take a brick and warm it in the oven.  If you've ever had a massage with hot stones, you know that they retain a gentle heat for quite some time.   Once the brick was pretty warm I wrapped it in a soft cloth and placed it in the bag.  It was the perfect size, and the weight of the brick pressed the bottom of the bag nice and flat.  I then placed 2 small wood blocks under the bag, between the metal feet, so there would be a little pressure on both sides.  I just let it sit for a few days.   I'm not sure how long the brick stayed warm, but it was at least a few hours.  I did use leather conditioner before and after to prevent any drying


----------



## papertiger

cocobean1793 said:


> How I wish this worked on face lines!!!   I have no idea if this was the right thing to do with the bag but as I was looking at the base, it just seemed crumpled, like a wrinkled shirt, and I was thinking, "oh I wish I could just iron out those creases....."   Now obviously I couldnt take an iron to leather, plus I needed to get at it from the inside as well as the outside.  I decided to take a brick and warm it in the oven.  If you've ever had a massage with hot stones, you know that they retain a gentle heat for quite some time.   Once the brick was pretty warm I wrapped it in a soft cloth and placed it in the bag.  It was the perfect size, and the weight of the brick pressed the bottom of the bag nice and flat.  I then placed 2 small wood blocks under the bag, between the metal feet, so there would be a little pressure on both sides.  I just let it sit for a few days.   I'm not sure how long the brick stayed warm, but it was at least a few hours.  I did use leather conditioner before and after to prevent any drying



Brilliant. It actually sounds like something a crafts person would do. The best thing is it worked


----------



## Tsundere

cocobean1793 said:


> How I wish this worked on face lines!!!   I have no idea if this was the right thing to do with the bag but as I was looking at the base, it just seemed crumpled, like a wrinkled shirt, and I was thinking, "oh I wish I could just iron out those creases....."   Now obviously I couldnt take an iron to leather, plus I needed to get at it from the inside as well as the outside.  I decided to take a brick and warm it in the oven.  If you've ever had a massage with hot stones, you know that they retain a gentle heat for quite some time.   Once the brick was pretty warm I wrapped it in a soft cloth and placed it in the bag.  It was the perfect size, and the weight of the brick pressed the bottom of the bag nice and flat.  I then placed 2 small wood blocks under the bag, between the metal feet, so there would be a little pressure on both sides.  I just let it sit for a few days.   I'm not sure how long the brick stayed warm, but it was at least a few hours.  I did use leather conditioner before and after to prevent any drying


 I don't own any Gucci bags but I popped in to ogle and omg..
That's brilliant!   I've been afraid to use a shaper because I worried they wouldn't do what I hoped for, but I also never thought to warm and compress the shape flat beforehand. Sounds like a really obvious thing to do now that I've read it..  Thank you for the idea!!! I'll have to try it before I order the custom shapers. 
Your bag looks soooo much better and I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## cocobean1793

Tsundere said:


> That's brilliant!   I've been afraid to use a shaper, but I also never thought to warm and compress the shape flat beforehand. Sounds like a really obvious thing to do now that I've read it..  Thank you for the idea!!! I'll have to try it before I order the custom shapers.
> Your bag looks soooo much better and I hope you enjoy it.


. 
I have no idea how professionals would fix creased leather or if there are any potential problems with my method , so proceed cautiously.  FYI ~ 
I made sure to not use the bricks when  they were super hot, straight from the oven.  After heating them, I took them out, wrapped them in thick, soft dish towels and let them cool about 10 minutes until they were giving off a mild heat.
 Kept them wrapped throughout the process to protect the leather
 I also made sure there was no cracking or peeling in the bag, as I feared any additional heat might make those issues worse.
 And condition before and after
Let me know if it works for you!


----------



## Tsundere

cocobean1793 said:


> .
> I have no idea how professionals would fix creased leather or if there are any potential problems with my method , so proceed cautiously.  FYI ~
> I made sure to not use the bricks when  they were super hot, straight from the oven.  After heating them, I took them out, wrapped them in thick, soft dish towels and let them cool about 10 minutes until they were giving off a mild heat.
> Kept them wrapped throughout the process to protect the leather
> I also made sure there was no cracking or peeling in the bag, as I feared any additional heat might make those issues worse.
> And condition before and after
> Let me know if it works for you!


It would be for a restoring project so it'll be difficult to make it look WORSE... :giggles:
It's been left clearly flattened for so long that everything I've tried has left the bag still looking squished. We have some bricks outside, some of the right size. The piping has worn down a bit, but a lot has to do with being left squished for who knows how long. It's worth a try, the bag has come a long way for me to leave it squished looking! I'll wrap the brick and keep an eye out. The glass table should be the perfect place for it to flatten down. 
I'll place a soft paper towel under the bag to keep moisture away. 
Thank you again!  
I'll keep my eye on it to make sure I don't see anything happening other than some awesome reshaping and keep conditioner on hand!


----------



## gail13

Amazing job!


----------



## Tsundere

Decided to give the brick thing a try (heated at 250°F and then 355°F, shut oven off, let it sit). Put paint cans on both the front and back to support it standing up straight, tied a thick ribbon around it all to support the sides. Applied a bunch of leather honey prior to putting the brick in so it definitely shouldn't dry out much. 
We'll see how this looks, but I'm hopeful so far.


----------



## layla328

*Papertiger what a great sub-forum!*  Vintage Gucci sometimes seems all over the place, so this forum was very educational - just read it - end to end LOLOL!  I came across it b/c I was looking for additional info on a vintage gucci that I'm having trouble with.  I have a couple that I know are authentic, but I'm puzzeled with a bag just given to me.  I know you will not authenticate, but I hope you can lead me in the right direction.  Below are 2 gucci bags - same shape, but different front logos - which is correct or are they both authentic?  I'm so confused since there are two styles of this bag when I look online.  Thank you so much in advance!!!

_On another note - once I'm home from the holidays I will post pictures of 2 of my vintage gucci bags that now after reading this forum I'm curious of their era AND I WILL LEAVE PICS UP b/c I agree with you 100%, once you do the legwork the pics should remain up for other users to see : )  Thanks again for all the great information : )_


----------



## Mammaahmiaa

I have been reading this forum non stop! So happy to have found this!
PaperTiger, I need your help.
I have a Vintage GAC duffle/carryall that is red and black striped. The material it is made of confuses me. It is like a lycra type on the outside, and a canvas like type on the inside. In a nutshell, it is very thin and stretchy. When held up to the light, it is almost see thru. I think the lycra is deteriorating and so red dust is coming off of it.
 Did Gucci ever use material like this back in the 80's?

Thanks for any input you may have.


----------



## papertiger

layla328 said:


> *Papertiger what a great sub-forum!*  Vintage Gucci sometimes seems all over the place, so this forum was very educational - just read it - end to end LOLOL!  I came across it b/c I was looking for additional info on a vintage gucci that I'm having trouble with.  I have a couple that I know are authentic, but I'm puzzeled with a bag just given to me.  I know you will not authenticate, but I hope you can lead me in the right direction.  Below are 2 gucci bags - same shape, but different front logos - which is correct or are they both authentic?  I'm so confused since there are two styles of this bag when I look online.  Thank you so much in advance!!!
> 
> _On another note - once I'm home from the holidays I will post pictures of 2 of my vintage gucci bags that now after reading this forum I'm curious of their era AND I WILL LEAVE PICS UP b/c I agree with you 100%, once you do the legwork the pics should remain up for other users to see : )  Thanks again for all the great information : )_



Can you show me the inside tabs/logo please?


----------



## papertiger

Mammaahmiaa said:


> I have been reading this forum non stop! So happy to have found this!
> PaperTiger, I need your help.
> I have a Vintage GAC duffle/carryall that is red and black striped. The material it is made of confuses me. It is like a lycra type on the outside, and a canvas like type on the inside. In a nutshell, it is very thin and stretchy. When held up to the light, it is almost see thru. I think the lycra is deteriorating and so red dust is coming off of it.
> Did Gucci ever use material like this back in the 80's?
> 
> Thanks for any input you may have.



I'd have to see it but this sounds more of an authenticity question to me and we can't authenticate on this thread or it will be merged. 

Materials, however good, don't last forever. That's why I have a couple of vintage bags that I have to hoover the interiors now and again because of flaking (a common problem). It's also reflected why Gucci will guarantee their leather bags for longer than their canvas even though as you can see from this thread some of the canvas examples are amazing and have stood the test of time very well. 

There were 2 kinds of striped-print ranges in the 1980s to my knowledge (NOT talking about the Gucci Web-stripe here) 

There was a very thin red stripe line on black. Thin diagonal lines and sparse, not very close together, the lines had little GGs within the lines. I think the leather trim was black. More lines than stripes.

There was also a red/black print stripe also diagonal in the GAC travel range but the stripes were equally thick and GUCCI was written in black on the red. The fabric is thin on the travel bags. The interior will be red and the leather trim will be mid brown. 

There will be fakes around of both the above. 

Lycra will break down eventually because it's elastic/rubber based unfortunately and there's nothing that can be done. That's why jean purists don't buy jeans with 'stretch' but actually 2-4% elastane in cotton will not decompose in the same way.


----------



## layla328

papertiger said:


> Can you show me the inside tabs/logo please?



Papertiger as requested below are the pictures of the inside tags with the corresponding handbag. Thank you so much for your help!  Happy New Year!


----------



## papertiger

layla328 said:


> Papertiger as requested below are the pictures of the inside tags with the corresponding handbag. Thank you so much for your help!  Happy New Year!





The first is late 1970s early -80s and the second very late '80s


----------



## layla328

papertiger said:


> The first is late 1970s early -80s and the second very late '80s



Thank you for taking the time to answer my question Papertiger!  Have a nice weekend


----------



## Mammaahmiaa

papertiger said:


> I'd have to see it but this sounds more of an authenticity question to me and we can't authenticate on this thread or it will be merged.
> 
> Materials, however good, don't last forever. That's why I have a couple of vintage bags that I have to hoover the interiors now and again because of flaking (a common problem). It's also reflected why Gucci will guarantee their leather bags for longer than their canvas even though as you can see from this thread some of the canvas examples are amazing and have stood the test of time very well.
> 
> There were 2 kinds of striped-print ranges in the 1980s to my knowledge (NOT talking about the Gucci Web-stripe here)
> 
> There was a very thin red stripe line on black. Thin diagonal lines and sparse, not very close together, the lines had little GGs within the lines. I think the leather trim was black. More lines than stripes.
> 
> There was also a red/black print stripe also diagonal in the GAC travel range but the stripes were equally thick and GUCCI was written in black on the red. The fabric is thin on the travel bags. The interior will be red and the leather trim will be mid brown.
> 
> There will be fakes around of both the above.
> 
> Lycra will break down eventually because it's elastic/rubber based unfortunately and there's nothing that can be done. That's why jean purists don't buy jeans with 'stretch' but actually 2-4% elastane in cotton will not decompose in the same way.


Thank you so much PT!
I really enjoy your insight!

My bag matches the description of the matching stripes with Gucci printed randomly throughout. However, the leather is black not brown. I will try to post pics later today. 
I definitely understand the whole age thing but it seems too chincy to me.
As of now, I am awaiting a reply from Castira for authenticity.

You are definitely a gem!


----------



## cocobean1793

Tsundere said:


> Decided to give the brick thing a try (heated at 250°F and then 355°F, shut oven off, let it sit). Put paint cans on both the front and back to support it standing up straight, tied a thick ribbon around it all to support the sides. Applied a bunch of leather honey prior to putting the brick in so it definitely shouldn't dry out much.
> We'll see how this looks, but I'm hopeful so far.


How did this work?  Let us know what brand bag you tried this on and if you've posted pics in another forum.


----------



## lcarlson90

I have a vintage Gucci handbag that I am trying to authenticate.  I posted it in the authentication thread but I guess there isn't anyone who does vintage bags.  Does anyone know where I can get my bag authenticated?  Should I take it to a Gucci store or is there a web-site that can do it?


----------



## papertiger

lcarlson90 said:


> I have a vintage Gucci handbag that I am trying to authenticate.  I posted it in the authentication thread but I guess there isn't anyone who does vintage bags.  Does anyone know where I can get my bag authenticated?  Should I take it to a Gucci store or is there a web-site that can do it?



Please check the thread. 

For a second opinion or for anyone else interested, Castira authenticate Gucci. I don't know anything about their services, have never used their services and am not affiliated but many have written good things about them.


----------



## cocobean1793

I have recently added 2 vintage Lady Lock handbags to my collection and am going to post a series of side by side pics for comparison. I'm not sure why the details are different, if it's the ages of the bags or because they are different sizes, so experts, please feel free to weigh in
 In the posts that follow, details of  the small ( 9.5 inch wide x 8 inch high) dark navy bag will be on the left and details of the larger ( 11 inch wide x 10 inch high) black bag will be on the right. Both are lined in red leather. The front of the bags


----------



## cocobean1793

Vintage lady lock, feet on base.  The smaller bag has rounded feet while the larger bag has more pointed feet


----------



## cocobean1793

Vintage lady lock handle attachment


----------



## cocobean1793

Vintage lady lock, inside of flap, behind the clasp. The smaller bag is on top of pic and has no visible plate/screws, while the larger bag has a brass plate with 2 screws


----------



## cocobean1793

Vintage lady lock, back of bag.  The smaller bag has a slip pocket on the back, lined in red leather.  The larger bag has no back exterior pocket


----------



## cocobean1793

Vintage lady lock, interior pockets. The smaller bag has one zip pocket on the interior back side of bag.  The larger bag has three interior pockets, one on the front wall and two on the back wall


----------



## cocobean1793

Vintage lady lock. Interior tag.  The smaller bag has the round leather tag and the larger bag has a brass plate


----------



## cocobean1793

And lastly.......Vintage lady lock zipper pull


----------



## papertiger

The one on the left is just a little older. Both lovely examples

All 'Lady Lock' (the name is new) is a variation of a _much_ older bag from the 1950s and as you can see it was re-designed throughout all the decades time. It was probably designed to compete with the Hermes 'Kelly'.


----------



## cocobean1793

papertiger said:


> The one on the left is just a little older. Both lovely examples
> 
> All 'Lady Lock' (the name is new) is a variation of a _much_ older bag from the 1950s and as you can see it was re-designed throughout all the decades time. It was probably designed to compete with the Hermes 'Kelly'.



Thanks PT! I would have guessed the bigger bag on right was the older one,so I'm glad I posted and asked  
Yes, I can see this bag being Gucci's version of a kelly. I love the bigger bag, it's roomy enough for my iPad !  It's also in excellent condition, I'd say 8.5/10 at least and has its detachable shoulder strap.  I was so taken with this style that I ordered the new lady lock briefcase clutch in bordeaux yesterday. The U.S. gucci website no longer had the winter sale, but I called my fav SA at gucci and found one at the boutique still offered for the sale price. Very excited to have 2 'generations' of this bag.   Now if I can find an original from the 50's"..............&#128526;


----------



## cocobean1793

**a note on the front lock.  Both bags have front clasps with 2 buttons and only one of the buttons actually slides, to release the clasp.   This is different from some similar styles from other designers, however it is correct for the gucci clasp. The lock on the new Gucci lady lock handbags works the same way


----------



## papertiger

cocobean1793 said:


> Thanks PT! I would have guessed the bigger bag on right was the older one,so I'm glad I posted and asked
> Yes, I can see this bag being Gucci's version of a kelly. I love the bigger bag, it's roomy enough for my iPad !  It's also in excellent condition, I'd say 8.5/10 at least and has its detachable shoulder strap.  I was so taken with this style that I ordered the new lady lock briefcase clutch in bordeaux yesterday. The U.S. gucci website no longer had the winter sale, but I called my fav SA at gucci and found one at the boutique still offered for the sale price. Very excited to have 2 'generations' of this bag.   Now if I can find an original from the 50's"..............&#128526;



If my memory serves me correctly, there's a 1950s example in this thread. Providing the photo has been left and I'm not confusing this thread with the 'authenticate this gucci'.

As you know, mine is like the 'newer' version you have and 'she' one of my very favourite bags. I was tempted to ask my mother to buy the orange python with blue suede interior LL brief style when I saw it on preview instead of what I'd asked for. I called her from the store and 'casually' asked her if she's already bought my present and she said she had so... I have a lovely Flora bag


----------



## cocobean1793

papertiger said:


> If my memory serves me correctly, there's a 1950s example in this thread. Providing the photo has been left and I'm not confusing this thread with the 'authenticate this gucci'.
> 
> As you know, mine is like the 'newer' version you have and 'she' one of my very favourite bags. I was tempted to ask my mother to buy the orange python with blue suede interior LL brief style when I saw it on preview instead of what I'd asked for. I called her from the store and 'casually' asked her if she's already bought my present and she said she had so... I have a lovely Flora bag


 I saw the 1950's bag on these thread when I first did a search weeks ago.  Great bag for its age.   I also added some flora to my collection during the sale, the leather nice tote and the French wallet. Can't wait for summer to put them to use.  Which flora did you get?

finding these vintage bags in such great condition really speaks to the quality of the craftsmanship and takes some of the sting out of spending so much $$$$ on brand new bags, knowing they should be able to last 20+ years&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## papertiger

cocobean1793 said:


> I saw the 1950's bag on these thread when I first did a search weeks ago.  Great bag for its age.   I also added some flora to my collection during the sale, the leather nice tote and the French wallet. Can't wait for summer to put them to use.  Which flora did you get?
> 
> finding these vintage bags in such great condition really speaks to the quality of the craftsmanship and takes some of the sting out of spending so much $$$$ on brand new bags, knowing they should be able to last 20+ years&#9786;&#65039;



Then we a double bag twins, vintage and new. She bought me the Nice Flora Tote, pics here: 

http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/the-flora-clubgarden-flowers-872411-2.html

You may like to join the Flora Club too  .

ITA, the quality of Gucci's craftsmanship is second to none except perhaps H, and those are the only bags I buy now, new or old.  Talking of which I have a Summer Half-moon (black toile and boar trim outside, softest lamb inside) going in for it's first repair. That bag is about 25 years old!!! and has been worn _every_ Summer (mother and daughter) and the only think wrong are a few stitches on the shoulder strap.


----------



## cocobean1793

papertiger said:


> Then we a double bag twins, vintage and new. She bought me the Nice Flora Tote, pics here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/the-flora-clubgarden-flowers-872411-2.html
> 
> You may like to join the Flora Club too  .
> 
> ITA, the quality of Gucci's craftsmanship is second to none except perhaps H, and those are the only bags I buy now, new or old.  Talking of which I have a Summer Half-moon (black toile and boar trim outside, softest lamb inside) going in for it's first repair. That bag is about 25 years old!!! and has been worn _every_ Summer (mother and daughter) and the only think wrong are a few stitches on the shoulder strap.



Now that is a good investment!   Once my new LL arrives, I'll do pics of that group and add my small collection of flora pieces (3 total) to the club thread.  As I write this I realize I've gone a bit Gucci crazy lately &#128525;


----------



## papertiger

cocobean1793 said:


> Now that is a good investment!   *Once my new LL arrives*, I'll do pics of that group and add my small collection of flora pieces (3 total) to the club thread.  As I write this I realize *I've gone a bit Gucci crazy* lately &#128525;



Welcome to my (Gucci) world 

Maybe you should start a Lady Lock (new and old) Club thread *cocobean*


----------



## cocobean1793

papertiger said:


> Welcome to my (Gucci) world
> 
> Maybe you should start a Lady Lock (new and old) Club thread *cocobean*


When the new one arrives I will&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## alichelsealyn

Hello 

I'm looking at a vintage Gucci cross body on ebay, I won't post the link since I'm unsure of it's authenticity. I wanted to ask first before authenticating if Gucci will clean the outside? It's developed a sort of brownish tint to the canvas. If yes, does anyone know how much it would be roughly? Also, do I need any sort of proof that it was purchased from Gucci like a receipt or anything?


----------



## papertiger

alichelsealyn said:


> Hello
> 
> I'm looking at a vintage Gucci cross body on ebay, I won't post the link since I'm unsure of it's authenticity. I wanted to ask first before authenticating if Gucci will clean the outside? It's developed a sort of brownish tint to the canvas. If yes, does anyone know how much it would be roughly? Also, do I need any sort of proof that it was purchased from Gucci like a receipt or anything?



1. As standard, Gucci will _only_ clean suede and nubuck. Cleaning for suede was roughly £40 ($60)

2. No, unlike other companies, Gucci will repair any Gucci product for life with or without a receipt, so long as it's possible and doesn't compromise the original design.


----------



## alichelsealyn

papertiger said:


> 1. As standard, Gucci will _only_ clean suede and nubuck. Cleaning for suede was roughly £40 ($60)
> 
> 2. No, unlike other companies, Gucci will repair any Gucci product for life with or without a receipt, so long as it's possible and doesn't compromise the original design.



Thank you! The bag I'm looking at has a part of the strap that has become unglued, it simply needs to be sewn back on and glued. How much do you think they would charge?  I looked for a Gucci repair list but couldn't find one on here


----------



## papertiger

alichelsealyn said:


> Thank you! The bag I'm looking at has a part of the strap that has become unglued, it simply needs to be sewn back on and glued. How much do you think they would charge?  I looked for a Gucci repair list but couldn't find one on here



I can't be sure precisely, as someone from Gucci will have to see you bag in plus strap in person but I have _exactly_ the same issue with the strap of a 1980s bag ATM, and have _just_ been told last week it will be £40 (about $60) so I would presume it will be around the same price. Until then, I thought the minimum Gucci charged for repair was £90 (approx. $125) so was very pleasantly surprised.


----------



## papertiger

alichelsealyn said:


> Thank you! The bag I'm looking at has a part of the strap that has become unglued, it simply needs to be sewn back on and glued. How much do you think they would charge? * I looked for a Gucci repair list but couldn't find one on here*



Not sure what you mean by 'list' but this is from *post 7 of this thread*:


*10 frequently asked vintage (and pre-loved) questions regarding repair.

Gucci are usually able to repair/restore vintage bags so long as they think an outcome can be achieved to the high standard that Gucci deem befitting to any Gucci product. 


1.Where shall I take it?

1. Take/send to your nearest Gucci Customer Services. Be specific but realistic about what you want done to the bag.

2. Will it cost?

2. Some people have been charged an appraisal fee but others like myself have been informed of the estimate for repair/cleaning upon inspection. 

3. How long will it take?

3. The bag/item may take months and months to get back, so be prepared to wait. Gucci may have to find the right type or colour of leather. Gucci will call you when it's ready or if for any reason they could not carry out the work after all. 

4. Can Gucci do something that was not on the original design like change the type of leather of the strap?

4. NO. Gucci will stay true to the original design aesthetic. If you ask for something different your item will come back untouched.

5. Can Gucci restore labels and tags?

5. No. If someone tampered with a label added a stamped sale sign or punched a hole Gucci will not change it. 

6.Will Gucci put a new leather/canvas strap on my belt as I only have a buckle?

6. No. Gucci need the leather strap to id the model number, date designed and leather type.

7. My bag/item was badly repaired by a non-Gucci repairer, will Gucci still take it?

7. No. Gucci will not touch a Gucci product that has at sometime been repaired somewhere else. 

8. Will Gucci clean the inside of my bag?

8. No Gucci will only clean the outside of bags.

9. Can Gucci repair the inside of my canvas bag - it's flaking and the colour is coming off on everything in my bag.

9. No. This is a common problem in GAL bags and some canvas and leather trimmed 1980s vintage travel bags Gucci can do nothing about this, best to line the bag with protective acid-free tissue paper or tale or scrub/brush as much flakey top stuff off as poss to prevent further damage*. 

10. Can Gucci replace or hardware? 

10. In some cases yes in others no. Usually no. It depends on the model of the item. They will never put a different piece of hardware that would do the 'job' but looks different to the original, however similar the new piece. If it a case of a standard piece like a popper, they may be able so change it.*

*I have heard that since writing this that the inside of bags can be changed at a cost and even vintage leather colour can be restored if faded. This applies to RTW and shoes as well as bags.


----------



## papertiger

*Approx. Jackie/Bouvier Time line *

late 1950s - Bouvier first made 

early 1960s - Jackie (like the Bouvier but with a wider gusset) first made 

1970s both variations available 

late-90s mini Jackies 

mid-00s Bouviers and Jackies available, Bouviers in some incredibly detailed embellishments on Ltd. Ed. variations  

Late-00s New Jackie launched (the very large size scaled down in 2010)

2011 original jackie re-launched with extra length in shoulder strap 

2014 - Jackie Soft launched


----------



## Livia1

SFairytale said:


> Hi!
> Is there someone who could tell me, is this Gucci bag authentic or replica?





SFairytale said:


> Here is another pic





SFairytale said:


> Sorry about so many messages, i don't know how i can add more than one pic at one post




Hi there.
You can post questions regarding authenticity in this thread 
http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/authenticate-this-gucci-read-the-rules-and-use-802512.html


----------



## SFairytale

Thank you for your help!


----------



## jamiescoffee

Hi, 
I have had this Small Gucci purse for a while and I have really never questioned the Authenticity until now that I want to sell it.
It has the Gucci GG's on the leather straps, the Gucci Made In Italy on one side of the zippers with the diagonal line with the GG's on the other side. The with YKK and hanging from it is a gold emblem with the knight in armor in gold. The interior zippered compartment has a zipper pull  The inside tag is leather with a Gold rectangular tag that has a small Crest (crest with man in suit of armor) and says Gucci Mad in Italy. The back side of the tag has a one line serial number (007.004.0011)


----------



## papertiger

Livia1 said:


> Hi there.
> You can post questions regarding authenticity in this thread
> http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/authenticate-this-gucci-read-the-rules-and-use-802512.html





jamiescoffee said:


> Hi,
> I have had this Small Gucci purse for a while and I have really never questioned the Authenticity until now that I want to sell it.
> It has the Gucci GG's on the leather straps, the Gucci Made In Italy on one side of the zippers with the diagonal line with the GG's on the other side. The with YKK and hanging from it is a gold emblem with the knight in armor in gold. The interior zippered compartment has a zipper pull  The inside tag is leather with a Gold rectangular tag that has a small Crest (crest with man in suit of armor) and says Gucci Mad in Italy. The back side of the tag has a one line serial number (007.004.0011)



Hi *jamiescoffee*

As *Livia* pointed out (above) you will have to post in the 'authenticate this gucci' thread. Please read the first page for how to set out your post/pics.


----------



## Andrea777

Hi all:
New to gucci recently. I cried for one at 18 and got one and stupidly sold, French small gg. Now I bought this and previous owner swears authenticy and from Europe 20 years old? Anyone know or should I get my money back?  Thanks so much for help. 


https://gucciauthenticate.shutterfly.com/pictures#n_5


----------



## papertiger

Livia1 said:


> Hi there.
> You can post questions regarding authenticity in this thread
> http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/authenticate-this-gucci-read-the-rules-and-use-802512.html






Andrea777 said:


> Hi all:
> New to gucci recently. I cried for one at 18 and got one and stupidly sold, French small gg. Now I bought this and previous owner swears authenticy and from Europe 20 years old? Anyone know or should I get my money back?  Thanks so much for help.
> 
> 
> https://gucciauthenticate.shutterfly.com/pictures#n_5




As *Livia* pointed out (above) you will have to post in the *'authenticate this gucci' thread *. 

Please read the first page for how to set out your post/pics.


----------



## Charmaine13

On the PurseBlog page, the Gucci Lady Web article, is the 2nd picture which appears to show a mini Lady Web a vintage Gucci? (the one right beside the suede Lady Web) T.I.A


----------



## papertiger

Charmaine13 said:


> On the PurseBlog page, the Gucci Lady Web article, is the 2nd picture which appears to show a mini Lady Web a vintage Gucci? (the one right beside the suede Lady Web) T.I.A



All those pictured in the article are new (current season) but based on an older, 1950s model bag. I really LOVE  these bags. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/blog-entries/introducing-the-next-must-have-bag-the-gucci-900026.html


----------



## Charmaine13

papertiger said:


> All those pictured in the article are new (current season) but based on an older, 1950s model bag. I really LOVE  these bags.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/blog-entries/introducing-the-next-must-have-bag-the-gucci-900026.html


Thank you! I, too, really love these bags!


----------



## redgreenblue

papertiger said:


> All those pictured in the article are new (current season) but based on an older, 1950s model bag. I really LOVE  these bags.
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/blog-entries/introducing-the-next-must-have-bag-the-gucci-900026.html





That's incredible, it is nearly a copy of my old bag.

Btw. sadly, it has been sent to Florence, but Gucci was not able to repair it. I now have to find a strap solution.


----------



## redgreenblue

I mean this one (strap is broken):


----------



## lorinda

Here's a picture of  my Gucci bag.I have NO IDEA how old is or much information about bag.I  would love it if ya'll could tell me any information you have!
http://i1172.photobucket.com/albums..._1591193851139372_655980772_o_zpso20hljhj.jpg


----------



## papertiger

lorinda said:


> Here's a picture of  my Gucci bag.I have NO IDEA how old is or much information about bag.I  would love it if ya'll could tell me any information you have!]



Hi lorinda, It's not vintage

Post in the *'authenticate this gucci' thread *. 

Please read the first page for how to set out your post/pics.


----------



## papertiger

redgreenblue said:


> That's incredible, it is nearly a copy of my old bag.
> 
> Btw. sadly, it has been sent to Florence, but Gucci was not able to repair it. I now have to find a strap solution.





redgreenblue said:


> I mean this one (strap is broken):





Exactly, and isn't it GGorgeous 

Really sorry Gucci couldn't repair it. What are your options now? What about carrying it with a belt or scarf as people do with their vintage Hermes bags? I just had a strap repair done on a 1990s bag and luckily they could do something about it


----------



## Charmaine13

redgreenblue said:


> I mean this one (strap is broken):


That's a beautiful bag  So sorry they couldn't fix it  Hope it works out for you!


----------



## Andrea777

Look up rago repair in Morristown nj amazing they repair thousand was like Chanel, gucci, bal, lv wonderland they do mail repair and so nice


----------



## vintagebags4me

redgreenblue said:


> I mean this one (strap is broken):


That is a beautiful bag !


----------



## papertiger

Note For All

Just to let all you vintage fans, that in the interests of keeping the thread tidy and OT I've deleted some inappropriately placed posts that were hard to miss.  

For any past/present/future vintage lovers:
We have an *'Authenticate This Gucci'* thread dedicated to exclusively authenticating _all_ Gucci items including vintage. 
If in doubt, please post your item here having as per the rules on the *first *page: 

http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/authenticate-this-gucci-read-the-rules-and-use-802512.html


----------



## Marisaa

Hi ladies! 
I recently got a vintage Gucci hobo in brown suede and chain strap, it is over 30 years old. It is in a very decent shape but it is too heavy because of the strap. I am wondering if there is a place I could sell it? I would like somebody to enjoy it , don't wnat it to just sit in my closet. I don' t sell on ebay or anywhere else...
Thanks!


----------



## Marisaa

papertiger said:


> Blast from the past
> 
> Sophia Loren with an original 1970


Just seen this picture.( page 43 post #642 of this thread)  My bag is exactly the same except it is suede. On the picture below Sophia Loren( post#643), it seems like Elizabeth Taylor has the suede version..


----------



## papertiger

Marisaa said:


> Hi ladies!
> I recently got a vintage Gucci hobo in brown suede and chain strap, it is over 30 years old. It is in a very decent shape but it is too heavy because of the strap. I am wondering if there is a place I could sell it? I would like somebody to enjoy it , don't wnat it to just sit in my closet. I don' t sell on ebay or anywhere else...
> Thanks!



There are many on-line and bricks and mortar stores consignment stores you can sell your 1970 with besides ebay, look in the general shopping forum.

There is no selling on tPF


----------



## Marisaa

papertiger said:


> There are many on-line and bricks and mortar stores consignment stores you can sell your 1970 with besides ebay, look in the general shopping forum.
> 
> There is no selling on tPF


Thank you! I didn't mean to sell it here. I am not sure which website is the most reputable, but I will read Gucci forum more and decide.
Honestly, after I saw this bag on Sophia and Elizabeth I feel differently about selling it . I will probably send it to Gucci to clean and polish, and I may keep it afterall, this bag is history.


----------



## papertiger

Marisaa said:


> Thank you! I didn't mean to sell it here. I am not sure which website is the most reputable, but I will read Gucci forum more and decide.
> Honestly, *after I saw this bag on Sophia and Elizabeth I feel differently about selling it . I will probably send it to Gucci to clean and polish, and I may keep it afterall, this bag is history.*



I was hoping you didn't, that's why I didn't delete your post. 

I know what you mean about the history of the bag. It gives it a status that cannot be bought or made nowadays. Both Sophia and Elizabeth were big Gucci fans at a time when celebrities bought their own and were not just given. I saw Taylor's auction of many of her personal things, including Gucci bags (and jewellery) she must have kept them for years, obviously a great bag lasts forever


----------



## Marisaa

I so agree! Knowing that they picked this bag by themselves and seeing how harmonically it looks and compliments their style it is also a valuable lesson. Thats the way I feel now. I have always admired Sophia's look, what a remarkable woman indeed! 
Unfortunately, nowadays celebrities often demonstrate us the lack of style. Not good, young girls will follow them blindly and make mistakes.


----------



## papertiger

Marisaa said:


> I so agree! Knowing that they picked this bag by themselves and seeing how harmonically it looks and compliments their style it is also a valuable lesson. Thats the way I feel now. I have always admired Sophia's look, what a remarkable woman indeed!
> Unfortunately, nowadays celebrities often demonstrate us the lack of style. Not good, young girls will follow them blindly and make mistakes.



 I totally agree with you *Marisaa*


----------



## papertiger

Here's a fab picture of Paul Anka and his wife Anne de Zogheb carrying a Gucci 

*photo found by Jula on Vintage Photos, Hermes forum http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/vintage-photos-206977-32.html


----------



## jesse831

Purchased this bag today it's not it's heavily used but I have never seen this pattern before any one has any info on this ?


----------



## papertiger

jesse831 said:


> Purchased this bag today it's not it's heavily used but I have never seen this pattern before any one has any info on this ?



It's 1980s as you prob already know. It would have been for the Summer. There was a range of luggage with this interesting pattern on too. I'll have a look at my books and see whether the print was used before or was an introduced in the era


----------



## jesse831

papertiger said:


> It's 1980s as you prob already know. It would have been for the Summer. There was a range of luggage with this interesting pattern on too. I'll have a look at my books and see whether the print was used before or was an introduced in the era




 That's neat thank you for all the info there was another black  messenger I posted about weeks back I still can't find any info on it


----------



## GUCCI JOHN

*Also, the Accessories Collection was sold at Departments stores.  It was in the 1990's when Gucci reined in much of the accessories collection and narrowed down the amount of skus (product) they offered.*


----------



## GUCCI JOHN

*Also, I forgot to mention ... The Accessories Collection not only had it's own designs but also the hardware, such as the zipper pulls & the gold GG monograming was unique to the Accessories Collection.  I "used" to and can still somewhat be able to spot them just by seeing them.*


----------



## jesse831

Thank you all for all the info do you think it can be repaired?


----------



## papertiger

jesse831 said:


> Thank you all for all the info do you think it can be repaired?



_Always_ ask Gucci because I may be wrong but it is _my_ opinion they will not be able to repair the canvas part of the bag. Personally, I would just enjoy the bag the way it is, it has a charm of its own.


----------



## jesse831

Would I call them and give them the code stamped on the back of the tag ? Also I know I can't sell but how about give away or something


----------



## CarolineStau

Hey, I have an bag from the Accessories Collection, and I woundred ig you could take a look at it too se if you could authenticate it or not ?


----------



## papertiger

CarolineStau said:


> Hey, I have an bag from the Accessories Collection, and I woundred ig you could take a look at it too se if you could authenticate it or not ?




Welcome to Gucci forum. Please post pics of your bag here as required per the fist posts 


http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/au...he-rules-and-use-802512-562.html#post28682938


----------



## GUCCI JOHN

papertiger said:


> _Always_ ask Gucci because I may be wrong but it is _my_ opinion they will not be able to repair the canvas part of the bag. Personally, I would just enjoy the bag the way it is, it has a charm of its own.


*Jesse831,

From my experience from working for Gucci, the coated canvas bags are not repairable.*


----------



## GUCCI JOHN

CarolineStau said:


> Hey, I have an bag from the Accessories Collection, and I woundred ig you could take a look at it too se if you could authenticate it or not ?


*CarolineStau,

You can provide the info and I can at least look at it.  I am not too familiar with GAC but I know most fabrics and hardware.  Also, possibly PT can take a look at it as well.*


----------



## papertiger

GUCCI JOHN said:


> *CarolineStau,
> 
> You can provide the info and I can at least look at it.  I am not too familiar with GAC but I know most fabrics and hardware.  Also, possibly PT can take a look at it as well.*



So long the info/pics are on the '*Authenticate This Gucci'* thread and NOT here 

http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/au...he-rules-and-use-802512-563.html#post28687274


----------



## retrostreet

I have a 1970's Gucci bag that says Made in Haiti on a cloth tag inside seam. Interesting.


----------



## papertiger

retrostreet said:


> I have a 1970's Gucci bag that says Made in Haiti on a cloth tag inside seam. Interesting.



Welcome to tPF* retrostreet*

Paolo Gucci reportedly had some of these made 'on the side' without anyone else knowing within the company. They are not actually considered to be Gucci by Gucci, but since Paolo was working for the company at the time it's obviously a grey area.


----------



## amstevens714

Hello everyone! I love seeing all these old photos- I really feel I was born in the wrong time period 

I wanted to post a recent acquisition that I am very excited about. I love the details and design of the bag. The adjustable shoulder strap is more modern than the typical holes I feel you see in older bags. It also has two great compartments. Any information would be super (I did post this in the authenticate thread, so I deeply apologize if anything turns up negative there. I will certainly try to update this post if that is the case.)

Here it is


----------



## amstevens714

cocobean1793 said:


> I have recently added 2 vintage Lady Lock handbags to my collection and am going to post a series of side by side pics for comparison. I'm not sure why the details are different, if it's the ages of the bags or because they are different sizes, so experts, please feel free to weigh in
> 
> In the posts that follow, details of  the small ( 9.5 inch wide x 8 inch high) dark navy bag will be on the left and details of the larger ( 11 inch wide x 10 inch high) black bag will be on the right. Both are lined in red leather. The front of the bags




I love these bags. I missed out on a beige one almost a year ago and I am STILL kicking myself [emoji22]

Thank you for sharing your's


----------



## GUCCI JOHN

amstevens714 said:


> Hello everyone! I love seeing all these old photos- I really feel I was born in the wrong time period
> 
> I wanted to post a recent acquisition that I am very excited about. I love the details and design of the bag. The adjustable shoulder strap is more modern than the typical holes I feel you see in older bags. It also has two great compartments. Any information would be super (I did post this in the authenticate thread, so I deeply apologize if anything turns up negative there. I will certainly try to update this post if that is the case.)
> 
> Here it is
> 
> View attachment 3050280
> 
> View attachment 3050281
> 
> View attachment 3050282
> 
> View attachment 3050283
> 
> View attachment 3050284


*Mstevens714,

Cool handbag - In my opinion it seems it might be from the 1980's because of the impressed front logo and the interior attached gold GUCCI Made in Italy tab.*


----------



## GUCCI JOHN

papertiger said:


> *The Gucci Accessory Collection* was created in the late 1970s and early 1980s and was under control of Gucci's Perfume division. Although it was supposed to only cover key-rings and cosmetic bags etc many coated canvas handbags were also produced.


*Papertiger,

If I may - Also in the 1980's is when the company, with its family division, started going awry and things such as 10 billion skus for the company got them into some deep issues.  Not only did the Gucci parfums part of the company started making more and more, but also this is when they started making items in several different countries. Gucci Parfums at the time was a totally separate division, like a sister company.  Then there was also the watch making company, Sevrin, which not only handled the watches, but if I recall correctly they also handled the sunglass division.  

It was a mess and having to deal with it as an employee in a regular retail store in the US was difficult sometimes to explain to a client.*


----------



## GUCCI JOHN

papertiger said:


> *Vintage names *
> 
> Most vintage bags do not have names only model numbers
> 
> Some vintage bags do have names such as:
> 
> The Jackie or Bouvier, named after Jackie Bouvier/Kennedy/Onassis
> 
> The Bardot named after the French actress Brigitte Bardot
> 
> The Britt named after the Swedish actress Britt Ekland
> 
> There was also a Gucci Kelly style named after Grace Kelly (even though the Kelly is more associated with Hermes) which meant a box shape with single top handle and a staple for Gucci and could be made to order.
> 
> Grace Kelly also inspired the original Flora pattern and it was made especially for her in the 1966. 40 years later the print inspired the 2006 S/S collection.
> 
> All of the ladies who inspired these bags were regular customers of Gucci long before the bags were made.


*Papertiger,

As far as the Gucci Flora, do not forget the inspiration for the mini-flora bags/accessories in the 1980's, such as the large tote I have, which I purchased while being employed with Gucci.


(I have been MIA for a bit now and I am trying to catch up on all these posts, ahhhhh...)*


----------



## HelsBells

Dear Authenticators

Please can you authenticate the following:

Item: vintage authentic Gucci clutch bag
Listing Number: 181791421483
Seller: kbyrne-1994
Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/181791421483?nav=SEARCH

Thanking you in advance!


----------



## papertiger

HelsBells said:


> Dear Authenticators
> 
> Please can you authenticate the following:
> 
> Item: vintage authentic Gucci clutch bag
> Listing Number: 181791421483
> Seller: kbyrne-1994
> Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/181791421483?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Thanking you in advance!



We don't authenticate on this thread. Please post here: http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/authenticate-this-gucci-read-the-rules-and-use-802512.html


----------



## papertiger

GUCCI JOHN said:


> *Papertiger,
> 
> As far as the Gucci Flora, do not forget the inspiration for the mini-flora bags/accessories in the 1980's, such as the large tote I have, which I purchased while being employed with Gucci.
> 
> 
> (I have been MIA for a bit now and I am trying to catch up on all these posts, ahhhhh...)*





Great having you here *GUCCI JOHN *


----------



## HelsBells

Thank you papertiger. 

I did do that and am awaiting a response. I would like to know more about the bag if possible?


----------



## skybluu

Does anyone know which era does this Gucci tag belong to?


----------



## papertiger

skybluu said:


> Does anyone know which era does this Gucci tag belong to?



This label was used 1960s and 1970s but people do pull them off worn out items and re-stick them on items of a more dubious 'parentage' so for future hunting (and I say this to everyone) be careful to not assume authenticity lies only with the label. Likewise, items can be authentic without their label. 

General note. Many of Gucci's labels and symbols get recycled in different eras and even then some markings are not similar across the board of items (e.g. a Gucci silk evening bag may still have a stamp from an earlier time than a leather bag from the same year).


----------



## skybluu

papertiger said:


> *Update on early-1990s canvas bags*
> 
> These bags were made for the Japanese market from 1993 and are very rare in the US/European second-hand market. There might be some discrepancies between earlier GAC bags which were available in huge numbers Worldwide.
> 
> The production and sale of these bags' sole purpose was to get Gucci out of trouble financially after a family 'feud' where upon Maurizio Gucci and an investment bank took the firm over. In trying to re-establish the high-end reputation of Gucci. Maurizio over-extended Gucci (and himself personally) financially with too many changes too quickly and had to bring back the canvas line in a place where there marketing strategy would not be compromised.
> 
> From the pics of one of our sub-forum members it is clear that the GAC (Gucci Accessories Collection) label is no longer, and GUCCI, MADE IN ITALY in Gold on the 1990s horse-shoe shaped tab is in upper-case in fine rounded lettering. A bright-gold 1990s hw interlocking GG oval medallion charms are ring-pulls inside and out and 1990s hw of the same ilk adorns the front leather patch.





papertiger said:


> *Early Model Numbers*
> 
> If there is a model number/ name in your Gucci, it is a very early example and it should read thus:
> 
> MOD. BREV N.75.123
> 
> (this is obviously just an example)





papertiger said:


> This label was used 1960s and 1970s but people do pull them off worn out items and re-stick them on items of a more dubious 'parentage' so for future hunting (and I say this to everyone) be careful to not assume authenticity lies only with the label. Likewise, items can be authentic without their label.
> 
> General note. Many of Gucci's labels and symbols get recycled in different eras and even then some markings are not similar across the board of items (e.g. a Gucci silk evening bag may still have a stamp from an earlier time than a leather bag from the same year).



Thanks so much for sharing your knowledge in such great detail, PT!

Here are some pictures of the bag in question. I purchased it from a Japanese seller & if I'm not wrong, this design is not very common.


----------



## papertiger

skybluu said:


> Thanks so much for sharing your knowledge in such great detail, PT!
> 
> Here are some pictures of the bag in question. I purchased it from a Japanese seller & if I'm not wrong, this design is not very common.



Hard to tell if it was common or not back then for us now as we don't have family sales ledgers, I'm sure most '70s Gucci are rare now. The G-print in Japan was HUGE BTW!!!


----------



## skybluu

papertiger said:


> Hard to tell if it was common or not back then for us now as we don't have family sales ledgers, I'm sure most '70s Gucci are rare now. The G-print in Japan was HUGE BTW!!!



You're right. Actually I meant to say this design isn't common these days but I guess it's more accurate to say 70's Gucci are rare now.


----------



## _purseaddict_

Hello. I recently bought this Vintage Gucci after it has been authenticated by our lovely Authenticator here. If anyone has more info about this Vintage? Which year, type of leather etc, please share with me. Thank you so much.


----------



## papertiger

_purseaddict_ said:


> View attachment 3086626
> 
> 
> Hello. I recently bought this Vintage Gucci after it has been authenticated by our lovely Authenticator here. If anyone has more info about this Vintage? Which year, type of leather etc, please share with me. Thank you so much.



I have one too, as do a few others. 

Name: Answered you in 'Name that Gucci'. 

Date: Early-mid 1990s  

Leather: The leather is hi-shine box (calf) so it can scratch but it wears well. Keep out of direct sunlight when storing and since it's a structured stuff and pad out, the shape must not get squashed. 

Tip: When new, they all had a key cloche, mirror and a strap but these often get lost. Keep your strap and cloche safe, even if you don't always use them.


----------



## papertiger

Moving this quote from 'name this Gucci' 



_purseaddict_ said:


> Thank you Wudge [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> [emoji173]&#65039; Thank you so much papertiger. Is it true this is pig skin?  I saw same Gucci bag in different colour listed as pigskin leather. If it's indeed pigskin, I am excited because it will be my leather bag in pigskin lol.



Yours isn't pigskin (actually 'pigskin' or 'porc' is what it's called in France, more accurately called boarskin in Italy because of the the traditional Florentine/Tuscan material/animal). In the UK it is offered referred to as peccary or tunstall (I think so they don't have to say pig or boar  ).  Anyway, pigskin/boar would have tiny pore marks all over the skin not smooth like yours. 

I'm supposing that this model could have been special ordered in boar in the 1990s though I've yet to see one and it would have been more fashionable for polished calf. The 1950s versions were often made from boar, so perhaps the other one was a much older version, the predecessor to ours. Sometimes these were also with the newly incorporated and now iconic Web-stripe. 

Check out this thread, I think we have some 1950s versions :reading:


----------



## _purseaddict_

papertiger said:


> Moving this quote from 'name this Gucci'
> 
> 
> 
> Yours isn't pigskin (actually 'pigskin' or 'porc' is what it's called in France, more accurately called boarskin in Italy because of the the traditional Florentine/Tuscan material/animal). In the UK it is offered referred to as peccary or tunstall (I think so they don't have to say pig or boar  ).  Anyway, pigskin/boar would have tiny pore marks all over the skin not smooth like yours.
> 
> I'm supposing that this model could have been special ordered in boar in the 1990s though I've yet to see one and it would have been more fashionable for polished calf. The 1950s versions were often made from boar, so perhaps the other one was a much older version, the predecessor to ours. Sometimes these were also with the newly incorporated and now iconic Web-stripe.
> 
> Check out this thread, I think we have some 1950s versions :reading:




Thanks so much PT! You are so knowledgeable. After buying that Gucci, I think I want to get another Vintage Gucci lol. They are so classy yet affordable for my budget. Haha


----------



## binkins

I have a small round floral Gucci bag.  It has navy blue leather banding it. Looks like a soft kidskin inside.  The number is 007.115.1188.   I bought a long time ago and was wondering if anyone could tell me it's age.  I am assuming the early 2000's.


----------



## papertiger

binkins said:


> I have a small round floral Gucci bag.  It has navy blue leather banding it. Looks like a soft kidskin inside.  The number is 007.115.1188.   I bought a long time ago and was wondering if anyone could tell me it's age.  I am assuming the early 2000's.



I'm presuming you didn't buy it new or you wouldn't be asking. You'll have to post pics, inside and out to date it.


----------



## binkins

Do I post here or authentication.?  I have not posted pics in many years so I will need to figure out the best way.  
Yes, I bought from someone a long time ago who told me it was authentic.  I believe it is as it has great stitching, and good hardware.  But I guess you never know.  It does need to be cleaned though. Thanks, will post pics as soon as I figure it out.


----------



## binkins

Hopefully this works...


----------



## binkins

Only took one, so here are the rest


----------



## binkins

Possibly photos to big, here is another


----------



## papertiger

binkins said:


> Possibly photos to big, here is another



Late 1980s


----------



## binkins

Thank you!  This one I bought at a yard sale, they didn't think it was real.  But what year do you think?


----------



## binkins

papertiger said:


> Late 1980s


Thank you so much for the info!  I appreciate your help so much.  I have added another set of pics of what I believe to an older Gucci but have never seen one anywhere else, possibly you are familiar with it's age


----------



## papertiger

binkins said:


> Thank you!  This one I bought at a yard sale, they didn't think it was real.  But what year do you think?



No problem ^

We don't authenticate on this thread, you will have to repost on the this thread http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/authenticate-this-gucci-read-the-rules-and-use-802512.html


----------



## binkins

papertiger said:


> No problem ^
> 
> We don't authenticate on this thread, you will have to repost on the this thread http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/authenticate-this-gucci-read-the-rules-and-use-802512.html


I'm sorry, forgot where I was.  I am reposting now on the correct thread.  Thank you.


----------



## papertiger

binkins said:


> I'm sorry, forgot where I was.  I am reposting now on the correct thread.  Thank you.





Thanks for that

From the mid 1960s-early 1970s


----------



## Kat032486

Can anyone tell me anything about this bag? What decade? Collection? Any other info? When I search the serial numbers others do come up but none this color. It is in great condition on the outside but flaking in the inside which is common. Thanks &#128512;


----------



## papertiger

Kat032486 said:


> Can anyone tell me anything about this bag? What decade? Collection? Any other info? When I search the serial numbers others do come up but none this color. It is in great condition on the outside but flaking in the inside which is common. Thanks &#55357;&#56832;



Not sure what you mean about the serial numbers but please post here if you're not sure: forum.purseblog.com/gucci/authenticate-this-gucci-read-the-rules-and-use-802512.html

Info on flaking is already in this thread, a search may help otherwise just scroll through


----------



## stjohn.eas

Hello! this bag was purchased for me as a gift, I'm not entirely familiar with Gucci bags and I was wondering if y'all could help me out! First off is it authentic? Second, if it is indeed authentic does anyone know what model number it is?


----------



## papertiger

stjohn.eas said:


> Hello! this bag was purchased for me as a gift, I'm not entirely familiar with Gucci bags and I was wondering if y'all could help me out! First off is it authentic? Second, if it is indeed authentic does anyone know what model number it is?



Hi welcome to tPF and Gucci Forum 

For questions on authenticity please post here, making sure you read and post as directed post 1 and 2: http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/authenticate-this-gucci-read-the-rules-and-use-802512.html


----------



## librax114

Hi PT!

I had your help in authenticating a bag on the authentication thread post#9163-9165. Now I would like to find out more about it. Can you please let me know what year/period this was made? Also just curious what the materials are for this bag. I had tried to get it re-furbished by 2 different cobblers, one of which told me the interior is suede and exterior is leather. The other stated they are both vinyl. I am so confused . Thank you for your help as always.


----------



## papertiger

librax114 said:


> Hi PT!
> 
> I had your help in authenticating a bag on the authentication thread post#9163-9165. Now I would like to find out more about it. Can you please let me know what year/period this was made? Also just curious what the materials are for this bag. I had tried to get it re-furbished by 2 different cobblers, one of which told me the interior is suede and exterior is leather. The other stated they are both vinyl. I am so confused . Thank you for your help as always.



Post a pic here so others can see which bag your talking about


----------



## librax114

I may have to do 3 posts because the pictures are quite large. Here's the body of the bag.


----------



## librax114

The marking


----------



## librax114

And serial #


----------



## papertiger

librax114 said:


> And serial #



I suspect the *outside's* a coated canvas. The good news is this easier to clean than if it was white leather. This would have been part of a Spring/Summer bag 

The leather top layer has flaked off the *lining* and left the backing which is material. It happens from humidity and many people vacuum the flakes off (which can get sticky) leaving the inside looking like yours. Gucci can replace it for you but I don't know if it would be worth the expense to you.

The *trim* is leather


----------



## librax114

Hi PT,

Thank you for the info! I think I will probably clean out the interior a bit and maybe replace the trim. Can you let me know what year or period this would have been produced? Thanks!


----------



## papertiger

librax114 said:


> Hi PT,
> 
> Thank you for the info! I think I will probably clean out the interior a bit and maybe replace the trim. Can you let me know what year or period this would have been produced? Thanks!



Circa 1989-1991


----------



## Skreative

Can anyone help me identify this bag and figure out how much it is worth?  My grandma passed this past summer.  She was such a wonderful lady inside and out.  I just want to give her bag the proper send off by finding out more about it so I could perhaps sell it?  It appears to be from the 60s and 70s era although I am not positive. My mom and I think she may of purchased it on one of her trips to Italy.  I have looked all over the web to see if I can find one similar but can't.  It has the mod serial number inside and says Gucci in gold.  It's made out of lucite(I think) and white patent leather which smells great! The closure has the shield on it.  I will try to post pictures.  I would appreciate any help I can get on it... Thank u so much in advanced.


----------



## papertiger

Skreative said:


> Can anyone help me identify this bag and figure out how much it is worth?  My grandma passed this past summer.  She was such a wonderful lady inside and out.  I just want to give her bag the proper send off by finding out more about it so I could perhaps sell it?  It appears to be from the 60s and 70s era although I am not positive. My mom and I think she may of purchased it on one of her trips to Italy.  I have looked all over the web to see if I can find one similar but can't.  It has the mod serial number inside and says Gucci in gold.  It's made out of lucite(I think) and white patent leather which smells great! The closure has the shield on it.  I will try to post pictures.  I would appreciate any help I can get on it... Thank u so much in advanced.




You would have to show us some pics of it inside and out 

We can't estimate prices really, with Gucci it's what someone's willing to pay


----------



## amstevens714

_purseaddict_ said:


> View attachment 3086626
> 
> 
> Hello. I recently bought this Vintage Gucci after it has been authenticated by our lovely Authenticator here. If anyone has more info about this Vintage? Which year, type of leather etc, please share with me. Thank you so much.




I love these bags! Congrats on the purchase!


----------



## cocobean1793

Just wanted to share pics of my latest vintage Gucci bag,  though age wise I believe it's from the Tom Ford era, so not sure how "vintage" that makes it
Beautiful black suede & leather trim  shoulder/evening(?) bag with gold chain/ leather strap and gold hanging cat charm at the closure.   The bag is pristine, perfect inside & out with zero plating loss.  And the charm is solid and heavy.   Love it!!!!!
Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## amstevens714

cocobean1793 said:


> Just wanted to share pics of my latest vintage Gucci bag,  though age wise I believe it's from the Tom Ford era, so not sure how "vintage" that makes it
> 
> Beautiful black suede & leather trim  shoulder/evening(?) bag with gold chain/ leather strap and gold hanging cat charm at the closure.   The bag is pristine, perfect inside & out with zero plating loss.  And the charm is solid and heavy.   Love it!!!!!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




Wow beautiful - so unique!


----------



## papertiger

cocobean1793 said:


> Just wanted to share pics of my latest vintage Gucci bag,  though age wise I believe it's from the Tom Ford era, so not sure how "vintage" that makes it
> Beautiful black suede & leather trim  shoulder/evening(?) bag with gold chain/ leather strap and gold hanging cat charm at the closure.   The bag is pristine, perfect inside & out with zero plating loss.  And the charm is solid and heavy.   Love it!!!!!
> Thanks for letting me share!



Congratulations, Gucci have always made stunning bags and this is an excellent example


----------



## diamantelux

cocobean1793 said:


> Just wanted to share pics of my latest vintage Gucci bag,  though age wise I believe it's from the Tom Ford era, so not sure how "vintage" that makes it
> Beautiful black suede & leather trim  shoulder/evening(?) bag with gold chain/ leather strap and gold hanging cat charm at the closure.   The bag is pristine, perfect inside & out with zero plating loss.  And the charm is solid and heavy.   Love it!!!!!
> Thanks for letting me share!



And here I thought that the tiger head motif was unique to Michele's new collections. I guess even he was drawing back on Gucci's previous designs! It's a very nice bag.

Also a bit off-topic, but... papertiger, who are you?! LOL your knowledge on all things Gucci astounds me.


----------



## papertiger

diamantelux said:


> And here I thought that the tiger head motif was unique to Michele's new collections. I guess even he was drawing back on Gucci's previous designs! It's a very nice bag.
> 
> Also a bit off-topic, but... papertiger, who are you?! LOL your knowledge on all things Gucci astounds me.





as you can see from the photo below Gucci reuses inspiration from the past a lot. The inspiration for these 1970 silver bracelet/bracelet watch below (from Gucci Museo collection) are actually Roman antiquities, and as you know has been repeated again and again. On the Tom Ford bags, and more recently (also below stock photos S/S 2012) and most recently on the Dionysus and fashion jewellery again


----------



## cinderella0087

Hello all! I just had this authenticated on tpf (thanks again papertiger!!) and in hoping you can again help me with tracking it down. I've been searching for something like it online but the serial number gets me nothing and searching for "blue and white" seems like a needle in a haystack hunt as well. 

Idea on era and style? It's still so bright white and pretty! I'm excited to try to clean the inside (been reading those forums too...) since it feels like a dust bomb went off in it. 

(Sorry the serial # image is a photo of a photo since my phone didn't save the original)


----------



## papertiger

cinderella0087 said:


> Hello all! I just had this authenticated on tpf (thanks again papertiger!!) and in hoping you can again help me with tracking it down. I've been searching for something like it online but the serial number gets me nothing and searching for "blue and white" seems like a needle in a haystack hunt as well.
> 
> Idea on era and style? It's still so bright white and pretty! I'm excited to try to clean the inside (been reading those forums too...) since it feels like a dust bomb went off in it.
> 
> (Sorry the serial # image is a photo of a photo since my phone didn't save the original)
> 
> View attachment 3190020
> 
> View attachment 3190014
> View attachment 3190015
> View attachment 3190016
> View attachment 3190017



It looks late 1960s/'70s, and obviously a Summer bag

I don't know if you'll ever see another, as you know unlike lots of other leather goods brands Gucci change their styles all the time, sometimes every season 

I love that you're cleaning it up and are gonna use it again


----------



## Kat032486

Hello, hope everyone is doing well. Can anyone tell me anything about this wallet? Also, are those green specks discoloration? Thank you!


----------



## Kat032486

Kat032486 said:


> Hello, hope everyone is doing well. Can anyone tell me anything about this wallet? Also, are those green specks discoloration? Thank you!


Another photo.


----------



## papertiger

Kat032486 said:


> Hello, hope everyone is doing well. Can anyone tell me anything about this wallet? Also, are those green specks discoloration? Thank you!





Kat032486 said:


> Another photo.



You only show the inside of the wallet 

1980s boar skin 

Yes, discolouration. Someone has stored it incorrectly and it's allowed mould to grow. Even after cleaning the leather is now stained


----------



## Kat032486

papertiger said:


> You only show the inside of the wallet
> 
> 1980s boar skin
> 
> Yes, discolouration. Someone has stored it incorrectly and it's allowed mould to grow. Even after cleaning the leather is now stained



Here is a photo of the outside. Thank you once again paper tiger for your wonderful expertise. It's unfortunate that the mould cannot be removed, But I did only pay $4.


----------



## papertiger

Kat032486 said:


> Here is a photo of the outside. Thank you once again paper tiger for your wonderful expertise. *It's unfortunate that the mould cannot be removed*, But I did only pay $4.




All adds to the character  enjoy


----------



## bags and bijoux

Hello,

I'm wondering if anyone can give me any information on this Gucci bag. Year, material and value really as my friend is offering it to me and I don't want to under pay for it.


----------



## papertiger

bags and bijoux said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone can give me any information on this Gucci bag. Year, material and value really as my friend is offering it to me and I don't want to under pay for it.
> 
> View attachment 3199448
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199449
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199450



Looks like a mid 1980s GAC canvas, leather-trimmed convertible clutch/shoulder bag in excellent condition. I agree, don't pay too little. Prices are all over the place for vintage bags but ultimately, if she accepts your offer she obviously isn't offended.


----------



## bags and bijoux

papertiger said:


> Looks like a mid 1980s GAC canvas, leather-trimmed convertible clutch/shoulder bag in excellent condition. I agree, don't pay too little. Prices are all over the place for vintage bags but ultimately, if she accepts your offer she obviously isn't offended.



Thank you. I told my friend to decide on the price and she told me £20 as it's been sitting around for years unused.


----------



## cocobean1793

I'd like to share the latest addition to my vintage collection.   I received this as a Christmas gift from a friend .  It's navy blue leather, suede interior, two tone hardware and has an adjustable strap. The strap design is really cool. It's doubled , then you unsnap it and it extends.


----------



## cocobean1793

Here's the strap extended.


----------



## cocobean1793

The strap is either exotic or embossed but I'm not very versed in exotic skins.  Can anyone tell me what this pattern is?   It has a glossy finish.


----------



## papertiger

cocobean1793 said:


> The strap is either exotic or embossed but I'm not very versed in exotic skins.  Can anyone tell me what this pattern is?   It has a glossy finish.



Lizard


----------



## layla328

Papertiger, 
As per your suggestion, below are pictures of my vintage Gucci find!!! So excited to hear the history of this bag since I've never seen a Gucci like this before.  All info is greatly appreciated!!  

And I know you like for all pictures to remain so that others may see the info provided so I will not delete pictures from your thread.    Thanks again for your time!


----------



## papertiger

layla328 said:


> Papertiger,
> As per your suggestion, below are pictures of my vintage Gucci find!!! So excited to hear the history of this bag since I've never seen a Gucci like this before.  All info is greatly appreciated!!
> 
> And I know you like for all pictures to remain so that others may see the info provided so I will not delete pictures from your thread.    Thanks again for your time!



From the shape and label I'd guess it's a late 1940-early 1950s bag. 

Gucci factories dealt with leather pieces but often had other workshops make Summer and evening bag in materials, obviously Gucci gave them labels to put in.
In some of these items labels/stamps are from an earlier time and the factory just used up what they had but in with this bag the shape, character of the design also puts it about there. 

There wasn't much top-quality leather around during the war in the late-40s (hence why Gucci experimented with bamboo handles) 

I would send your pics to Gucci Museo archive because this bag that predates the Flora scarf would explain the 'Flora' floral pattern was already very much used by Gucci at least 15 years earlier than Accornero did the design for the scarf. The missing link?


----------



## redgreenblue

I must apologize that I didn't follow up here. I was quite overloaded with work.
Anyway, thanks a lot for the compliments on my old bag. 


Currently, I am very much debating buying vintage vs. new. The main reason, I guess, is that the old bags I like are mostly handheld, whereas (at least at the moment) I prefer crossbody. Also, I am not sure, whether I can really wear a bag like e.g. a Hermes Ring bag or the like (I am also eyeing a few Gucci vintage pieces) with my rather casual lifestyle.


----------



## layla328

papertiger said:


> From the shape and label I'd guess it's a late 1940-early 1950s bag.
> 
> Gucci factories dealt with leather pieces but often had other workshops make Summer and evening bag in materials, obviously Gucci gave them labels to put in.
> In some of these items labels/stamps are from an earlier time and the factory just used up what they had but in with this bag the shape, character of the design also puts it about there.
> 
> There wasn't much top-quality leather around during the war in the late-40s (hence why Gucci experimented with bamboo handles)
> 
> I would send your pics to Gucci Museo archive because this bag that predates the Flora scarf would explain the 'Flora' floral pattern was already very much used by Gucci at least 15 years earlier than Accornero did the design for the scarf. The missing link?


Thank you so much for the info.  Very interesting!  I love the history aspect of vintage items.  I sell vintage clothes and some handbags, most of the bags I keep for myself LOL!   Its so fascinating to think of who wore/used the items and where they went with them.  The treasure hunt is fun too!  

I will email the Gucci Museo and update the thread with their response.  

Link below....vintage floral embroidered Gucci photo album
http://s1168.photobucket.com/user/twinkie14/library/guccifloral


Thank you again PaperTiger!!! :urock:   Happy Holidays!


----------



## immigratty

papertiger said:


> Post a pic here so others can see which bag your talking about



I'm sorry if you've covered this before but, did you / do you work for Gucci? Your knowledge of all eras of Gucci is absolutely AMAZING!! Being the Gucci LOVER that I am, I could only aspire to have your breadth and depth of knowledge.


----------



## Msmanetti

Hi everyone! I was hoping someone (or PaperTiger?) could tell me if this vintage Boston bag - the cream logo fabric with the red/green stripe - was made in a crossbody style? as similar to the square cross body's in the accessory collection?


----------



## papertiger

immigratty said:


> I'm sorry if you've covered this before but, did you / do you work for Gucci? Your knowledge of all eras of Gucci is absolutely AMAZING!! Being the Gucci LOVER that I am, I could only aspire to have your breadth and depth of knowledge.



LOL, I missed this comment

No, never worked for Gucci, just Gucci-crazy like you 



Msmanetti said:


> Hi everyone! I was hoping someone (or PaperTiger?) could tell me if this vintage Boston bag - the cream logo fabric with the red/green stripe - was made in a crossbody style? as similar to the square cross body's in the accessory collection?



You'd have to show me the style you mean, I can't quite visualise


----------



## immigratty

papertiger said:


> LOL, I missed this comment
> 
> No, never worked for Gucci, just Gucci-crazy like you
> 
> 
> 
> You'd have to show me the style you mean, I can't quite visualise



Man I'm so Gucci crazy, but have a long way to go to get to your status, esp with Vintage bags.


----------



## Msmanetti

papertiger said:


> LOL, I missed this comment
> 
> No, never worked for Gucci, just Gucci-crazy like you
> 
> 
> 
> You'd have to show me the style you mean, I can't quite visualise



Sorry, thought my pic uploaded, here is the pic attached.....


----------



## Msmanetti

Msmanetti said:


> Sorry, thought my pic uploaded, here is the pic attached.....



If that Boston bag came in a similar style to the below one....


----------



## papertiger

Msmanetti said:


> If that Boston bag came in a similar style to the below one....



I don't see why not, it's a typical shape


----------



## ann.bro

Hi.
Im recently being hooked to a vintage gucci bag, and kinda eyeing on this particular vintage gucci bag, can someone tell me the detail of this bag? What kind of leather it is, the name of the bag and ect.


----------



## Twister1

Hi! I was wondering if you have any info in the time period of this Gucci bag? I will leave my photos up for all to see but am growing increasing frustrated on how little I can find out! Your wealth of knowledge has been intoxicating by the way, I just read this entire thread and have learned so much!


----------



## papertiger

ann.bro said:


> Hi.
> Im recently being hooked to a vintage gucci bag, and kinda eyeing on this particular vintage gucci bag, can someone tell me the detail of this bag? What kind of leather it is, the name of the bag and ect.



1990s Tuscan Boar-skin and suede 'Diana' bamboo-handle tote (although it wasn't named until more recently)


----------



## papertiger

Twister1 said:


> View attachment 3268039
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! I was wondering if you have any info in the time period of this Gucci bag? I will leave my photos up for all to see but am growing increasing frustrated on how little I can find out! Your wealth of knowledge has been intoxicating by the way, I just read this entire thread and have learned so much!



Hi *Twister*, welcome to tPF and Gucci forum 

I need to see more pics, including the tag. From the styling I see ATM in looks 80s/90s 

BTW,


----------



## Nancy1223

So would the gold tag located inside the purse that is only stamped with GUCCI (no ® or made in Italy) could possible be authentic?


----------



## papertiger

Nancy1223 said:


> So would the gold tag located inside the purse that is only stamped with GUCCI (no ® or made in Italy) could possible be authentic?




For all questions on authenticity please post as directed on post 1 & 2 of the following thread: 

ATG first page: http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/aut...se-922866.html


----------



## Nancy1223

I did. Thank you.


----------



## indigosoul

Hi. I need help in authenticating a vintage gucci bag asap as i am about to meet seller in 6 days time


----------



## papertiger

indigosoul said:


> Hi. I need help in authenticating a vintage gucci bag asap as i am about to meet seller in 6 days time



Please post as post 1 & 2 stipulates


----------



## HeleneN

Hi everyone. 
I have a hard briefcase, believed to be from thr 90s. It has this stamp (picture) inside. 
Anyone can tell me more about it? Something typical? 
Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## papertiger

HeleneN said:


> Hi everyone.
> I have a hard briefcase, believed to be from thr 90s. It has this stamp (picture) inside.
> Anyone can tell me more about it? Something typical?
> Thank you so much in advance!



I can tell you it's not from the '90s 

However, how anyone is supposed to tell you anything by that one pic I have no idea. Is this an advanced vintage Gucci test? 

Do we get any more clues?


----------



## HeleneN

papertiger said:


> I can tell you it's not from the '90s
> 
> However, how anyone is supposed to tell you anything by that one pic I have no idea. Is this an advanced vintage Gucci test?
> 
> Do we get any more clues?




Here are more pictures. Sorry they are not the clearest, but the only ones I have on me right now. 
Thank you so much for your time.


----------



## HeleneN

HeleneN said:


> Here are more pictures. Sorry they are not the clearest, but the only ones I have on me right now.
> Thank you so much for your time.



Finally was able to have a clearer picture.


----------



## papertiger

HeleneN said:


> Here are more pictures. Sorry they are not the clearest, but the only ones I have on me right now.
> Thank you so much for your time.





HeleneN said:


> Finally was able to have a clearer picture.



1970s canvas, boar and web-stripe briefcase


----------



## HeleneN

papertiger said:


> 1970s canvas, boar and web-stripe briefcase


Thank you so much for your help!!! I have learned so much reading this thread.


----------



## anasanfran

I never even knew Gucci made the HUGEST duffle bag I have ever seen and it was advertised on eBay as 19" in length so you can image how I felt when I pulled out of this HUGE box, a Gucci duffle that is a whopping 38" Length x 19" Height x 12" Depth!!! I could barely pick it up and I am almost six feet tall!! It is almost comical as I have never even seen a huge man carry such a bag and how can the seller make a mistake that HUGE?? And I'm to pay return shipping to Japan?? Oh, I just don't think so. The seller offered me $80 return on my payment of $227 and I told her the only way I would keep the bag is if she refunded me $150 or else it's going back and she took it. So, all in all I paid 77 dollars and it does match my vintage set, but unless I become a serial killer because it is perfect for transporting bodies in, I don't see me using it ever. Not to mention the giggles I KNOW I will get walking down the street with this thing.


----------



## redgreenblue

lol! That's really big!

You could use it for .. hmmmmm ..  when you move perhaps?
 For storage e.g. to store other travel bags in it? 

Or you could even try and offer it a Gucci store for decoration? Your set really looks great!


----------



## papertiger

anasanfran said:


> I never even knew Gucci made the HUGEST duffle bag I have ever seen and it was advertised on eBay as 19" in length so you can image how I felt when I pulled out of this HUGE box, a Gucci duffle that is a whopping 38" Length x 19" Height x 12" Depth!!! I could barely pick it up and I am almost six feet tall!! It is almost comical as I have never even seen a huge man carry such a bag and how can the seller make a mistake that HUGE?? And I'm to pay return shipping to Japan?? Oh, I just don't think so. The seller offered me $80 return on my payment of $227 and I told her the only way I would keep the bag is if she refunded me $150 or else it's going back and she took it. So, all in all I paid 77 dollars and it does match my vintage set, but unless I become a serial killer because it is perfect for transporting bodies in, I don't see me using it ever. Not to mention the giggles I KNOW I will get walking down the street with this thing.





First time I think I've seen a Gucci body bag  

Handy to travel in when you want some space to yourself


----------



## ann.bro

So excited recieve this on the mail earlier. My first vintage Canvas Gucci piece. Got this one authenticated in authentication forum. (Thanks papertiger)

When i got it, its actually quite in a rough conditions, few scuffs and the leather looks so dry, so i conditioning it with lexol,leather balsam and alittle shoe polish to cover the scuff on the corner. Now its looks much better.
I love the shape of it and i also love how this pouch hold everything.....i'm serious, like every single things. From earphone to 100ML perfume bottle lol.


----------



## vintagebags4me

ann.bro said:


> So excited recieve this on the mail earlier. My first vintage Canvas Gucci piece. Got this one authenticated in authentication forum. (Thanks papertiger)
> 
> When i got it, its actually quite in a rough conditions, few scuffs and the leather looks so dry, so i conditioning it with lexol,leather balsam and alittle shoe polish to cover the scuff on the corner. Now its looks much better.
> I love the shape of it and i also love how this pouch hold everything.....i'm serious, like every single things. From earphone to 100ML perfume bottle lol.


I would carry that as a clutch - it reminds me of the shape of my shoulder bag I purchased at Gucci in Chicago (Michigan Ave "Magnificent Mile" - I saved for that bag for months.  Someone stole it from my office a couple years later - and have never seen another one - have been looking for years. Great bag


----------



## ann.bro

vintagebags4me said:


> I would carry that as a clutch - it reminds me of the shape of my shoulder bag I purchased at Gucci in Chicago (Michigan Ave "Magnificent Mile" - I saved for that bag for months.  Someone stole it from my office a couple years later - and have never seen another one - have been looking for years. Great bag




oh gosh thats bad,im sorry to heard that, how come someone could take the bag in the office? 
Papertiger did mention it supposed to be a toiletry bag, but i definitely carry it as a clutch, its so roomy and convenient. its remind me of the lv toiletry pouch, but honestly, this vintage gucci pouch/clutch is much better because when i overload it, it doesnt looks bulgy, unlike the lv toiletry pouch when its filled up, it looks odd and bulgy.


----------



## papertiger

ann.bro said:


> So excited recieve this on the mail earlier. My first vintage Canvas Gucci piece. Got this one authenticated in authentication forum. (Thanks papertiger)
> 
> When i got it, its actually quite in a rough conditions, few scuffs and the leather looks so dry, so i conditioning it with lexol,leather balsam and alittle shoe polish to cover the scuff on the corner. Now its looks much better.
> I love the shape of it and i also love how this pouch hold everything.....i'm serious, like every single things. From earphone to 100ML perfume bottle lol.



 

So glad to see it put to god use already


----------



## trishkaa

Hmm I posted about a backpack I found a couple days ago to figure out style and it looks like it got deleted. Anyone know why ?


----------



## papertiger

trishkaa said:


> Hmm I posted about a backpack I found a couple days ago to figure out style and it looks like it got deleted. Anyone know why ?



It hasn't been deleted, it was sent here http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/name-that-gucci-70014-193.html#post30037549 because you wanted to know it's name and that is the name That Gucci thread


----------



## Lapispore

Hi guys, I recently posted this bag on the Authenticate thread and was told that it was genuine. I'm trying to figure out when it was made, the name of the model, the history behind the horse bit (?) design, really any information at all about it. I'm really interested in the history behind the older bags (although I suspect this particular one isn't that old) and would love to learn more! TIA.


----------



## papertiger

Lapispore said:


> Hi guys, I recently posted this bag on the Authenticate thread and was told that it was genuine. I'm trying to figure out when it was made, the name of the model, the history behind the horse bit (?) design, really any information at all about it. I'm really interested in the history behind the older bags (although I suspect this particular one isn't that old) and would love to learn more! TIA.



1990s (pre-'96)


----------



## newmom

Hello, I'm considering getting this bag and am wondering whether anyone would know if it's made or boarskin/ pigskin. That would be a no/no for me, for religious reasons. 
Could someone help please? Would be great if you could share the style/name of the bag too....

Thanks in advance


----------



## whateve

I've read half of this thread so far. I'm guessing the bag I posted in the AT thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=30121999&postcount=1155
was made in the late 90s from what I've read so far, due to the zipper pulls. I was surprised to see the Gs weren't interlocking. I almost passed it up because of that.  I haven't been able to find a chronology of when various Gucci logos were used. 

The leather on the sides is smooth, the lining is suede. The front and back panels are pebbled and seem water-resistant. I don't see any holes like I would expect from pigskin. Do you think this is boarskin or cowhide?


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> I've read half of this thread so far. I'm guessing the bag I posted in the AT thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=30121999&postcount=1155
> was made in the late 90s from what I've read so far, due to the zipper pulls. I was surprised to see the Gs weren't interlocking. I almost passed it up because of that.  I haven't been able to find a chronology of when various Gucci logos were used.
> 
> The leather on the sides is smooth, the lining is suede. The front and back panels are pebbled and seem water-resistant. I don't see any holes like I would expect from pigskin. Do you think this is boarskin or cowhide?



Cow, probably calf. 

Lots of variations of Gs through the years, interlocking, running, 69, script...


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> Cow, probably calf.
> 
> Lots of variations of Gs through the years, interlocking, running, 69, script...


Thank you! Cow is what I suspected. I've already washed it and it is looking wonderful.


----------



## papertiger

newmom said:


> Hello, I'm considering getting this bag and am wondering whether anyone would know if it's made or boarskin/ pigskin. That would be a no/no for me, for religious reasons.
> Could someone help please? Would be great if you could share the style/name of the bag too....
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> View attachment 3337933
> 
> View attachment 3337939
> 
> View attachment 3337940



I need a clearer pic of the leather without so much artificial light. I have to say, it could well be boar but the glare is not making it easy 

FYI, Gucci don't do boar anymore (not since 2011) but they do a cow based boar-print


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> Thank you! Cow is what I suspected. I've already washed it and it is looking wonderful.



Washed it? 

Or do you mean went over it with a very mildly damp sponge?


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> Washed it?
> 
> Or do you mean went over it with a very mildly damp sponge?


No, I mean washed it! Mostly the suede lining. It got really soaked while the exterior didn't really absorb very much water. It was full of crumbs and I can't bring myself to carry something with someone else's dirt. I am used to washing Coach bags all the time so I was pretty sure it would hold up and it did. The bath allowed me to reshape it. Now it just needs some conditioning and repair to the strap. Then it will be almost perfect.


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> No, I mean washed it! Mostly the suede lining. It got really soaked while the exterior didn't really absorb very much water. It was full of crumbs and I can't bring myself to carry something with someone else's dirt. I am used to washing Coach bags all the time so I was pretty sure it would hold up and it did. The bath allowed me to reshape it. Now it just needs some conditioning and repair to the strap. Then it will be almost perfect.



Goes to show you the quality of Gucci. I suspect it would get the same in a torrential downpour. I'm not sure I'd be so brave, glad it's worked out.


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> Goes to show you the quality of Gucci. I suspect it would get the same in a torrential downpour. I'm not sure I'd be so brave, glad it's worked out.


The first time I washed a bag, it was really scary, but the results are amazing. Have you ever read Docride's threads about what she does with Hermes? At least I didn't have $1000s invested. I wouldn't have attempted it if had a different kind of lining or if the lining was a lighter color. I wouldn't have done it with a structured bag like Jackie. 

One neat thing about this bag is that there are hidden pen holders in one of the outside pockets. So many premium designers skimp on pockets.


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> The first time I washed a bag, it was really scary, but the results are amazing. Have you ever read Docride's threads about what she does with Hermes? At least I didn't have $1000s invested. I wouldn't have attempted it if had a different kind of lining or if the lining was a lighter color. I wouldn't have done it with a structured bag like Jackie.
> 
> One neat thing about this bag is that there are hidden pen holders in one of the outside pockets. So many premium designers skimp on pockets.



Isn't it ridiculous we pay extortionate amounts of money and still they are always thinking about cutting costs and thinking we don't notice


----------



## newmom

papertiger said:


> I need a clearer pic of the leather without so much artificial light. I have to say, it could well be boar but the glare is not making it easy
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, Gucci don't do boar anymore (not since 2011) but they do a cow based boar-print









This is what the seller sent me.... Not sure how useful it would be. I do see some perforations which are usually typical of boarskin.... Views please?


----------



## papertiger

newmom said:


> View attachment 3339912
> 
> View attachment 3339913
> 
> 
> This is what the seller sent me.... Not sure how useful it would be. I do see some perforations which are usually typical of boarskin.... Views please?




It's an absolutely beautiful beautiful piece in every way, a rare colour for that time and in of one Gucci's (and Florence's) most famous leathers, but I'm sorry, it is definitely boar, sorry *newmom*.


----------



## newmom

papertiger said:


> It's an absolutely beautiful beautiful piece in every way, a rare colour for that time and in of one Gucci's (and Florence's) most famous leathers, but I'm sorry, it is definitely boar, sorry *newmom*.




Awwww..... Thanks papertiger. Appreciate your expertise


----------



## shaydog

papertiger said:


> I thought Gucci sub-forum should have an information thread here for people seeking knowledge on their own vintage bags and for experts to link in response for questions that appear over and over again.
> 
> All  questions concerning authenticity should be posted in the 'Authenticate This Gucci'


Its not available..Ive tried everything.  How can I get help?


----------



## papertiger

shaydog said:


> Its not available..Ive tried everything.  How can I get help?



Wecome to Gucci Forum 

I've posted your bag in our designated thread (in my sig) however the pics don't meet our requirements so please post again as required


----------



## shaydog

Im sorry..I can see the printing..and Ive tried 1000 times to make them clearer for you..but its the best I can do.  Thanks. I hope I can find your post now


----------



## papertiger

shaydog said:


> Im sorry..I can see the printing..and Ive tried 1000 times to make them clearer for you..but its the best I can do.  Thanks. I hope I can find your post now



I answered you already on ATG thread


----------



## nbd

Does anyone know whether Gucci ever used a repeating single "G" in diagonal rows on fabric bags with leather trim? I've seen a few bags with this look, usually described as from the 80s, on ebay etsy and elsewhere, but the pattern is so different from the more usual facing double G pattern and seems less common. Does anyone know whether this was ever an actual Gucci pattern for bags? Here's a link to one with the pattern I'm asking about:

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/.../brown-cloth-shoulder-bag-gucci-2161412.shtml


----------



## papertiger

nbd said:


> Does anyone know whether Gucci ever used a repeating single "G" in diagonal rows on fabric bags with leather trim? I've seen a few bags with this look, usually described as from the 80s, on ebay etsy and elsewhere, but the pattern is so different from the more usual facing double G pattern and seems less common. Does anyone know whether this was ever an actual Gucci pattern for bags? Here's a link to one with the pattern I'm asking about:
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/.../brown-cloth-shoulder-bag-gucci-2161412.shtml



Welcome to Gucci 

It's a jacquard-weave, is it yours?

There are many variations of the G and GG weaves and prints through the years


----------



## LAgirl82

Hi girls, I love vintage Gucci and just got a wallet off eBay.  Overall it's in great condition, but there are areas on the piping where I can tell it will start to do the dreaded "crumbling".  Any recommendations for particular leather protectant or products to help prevent the crumbling would be much appreciated! Thanks ahead 

I hope this is the right place to ask, feel free to direct me if I am wrong!


----------



## papertiger

LAgirl82 said:


> Hi girls, I love vintage Gucci and just got a wallet off eBay.  Overall it's in great condition, but there are areas on the piping where I can tell it will start to do the dreaded "crumbling".  Any recommendations for particular leather protectant or products to help prevent the crumbling would be much appreciated! Thanks ahead
> 
> I hope this is the right place to ask, feel free to direct me if I am wrong!



Welcome to to Gucci forum 

Interesting! 

It would be good to see some of the piping so we can tell what you mean. 

Is it from abrasion/wear or from being too dry do you think


----------



## LAgirl82

papertiger said:


> Welcome to to Gucci forum
> 
> Interesting!
> 
> It would be good to see some of the piping so we can tell what you mean.
> 
> Is it from abrasion/wear or from being too dry do you think



Good idea 

Here is a pic:




You can see the wear mostly on the top left edge of the wallet.  I know from my other vintage pieces that eventually that part of the leather will start to crumble off.


----------



## papertiger

Looks like it would be more due to friction-wear rather than anything else. Have you thought about buying/making a silky pouch so that when you carry the wallet it doesn't rub against things in your bag and be smoother to take out. This is what I do with my exotic wallets and it works _really_ well.


----------



## Jtwong

could someone tell me when this bag was made. Its a lady lock with a knight gucci tag.


----------



## papertiger

Jtwong said:


> could someone tell me when this bag was made. Its a lady lock with a knight gucci tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392744



1980s


----------



## Jtwong

papertiger said:


> 1980s


Wow, 1980s so this bag is more than 20 years old and its still in great condition.  Thanks a lot.


----------



## papertiger

Jtwong said:


> Wow, 1980s so this bag is more than 20 years old and its still in great condition.  Thanks a lot.



late '80s - very early 90 so definitely over 20 years, congrats


----------



## Jtwong

papertiger said:


> late '80s - very early 90 so definitely over 20 years, congrats


Thanks so much for providing a timeline for this bag. So I now understand that this 1950s (earlier post) beauty was remade in the 1980s to 1990s. This was the missing link in the thread. I posted this bag in the ATG forum as well to get a stamp of approval before I purchase this bag. This is priced at $170.


----------



## papertiger

Jtwong said:


> Thanks so much for providing a timeline for this bag. So I now understand that this 1950s (earlier post) beauty was remade in the 1980s to 1990s. This was the missing link in the thread. I posted this bag in the ATG forum as well to get a stamp of approval before I purchase this bag. This is priced at $170.




Done.


----------



## Jtwong

Posting the vintage wallet with 2 Gs side by side. I've made some research over the internet and found the following (need help validating true or not): 
1. Fiocchi snaps are seen on designer brands (e.g. GUCCI, CHANEL), and
2.  This snap which has "FIOCCHI LECCO" on it is also the fact that it was made in the 1960s-1970s. 

Could this be true that this wallet was made in the 1970s? If it is this wallet is over 30 years old and it is still a beautiful, usable wallet. Now that is quality.


----------



## papertiger

Jtwong said:


> Posting the vintage wallet with 2 Gs side by side. I've made some research over the internet and found the following (need help validating true or not):
> 1. Fiocchi snaps are seen on designer brands (e.g. GUCCI, CHANEL), and
> 2.  This snap which has "FIOCCHI LECCO" on it is also the fact that it was made in the 1960s-1970s.
> 
> Could this be true that this wallet was made in the 1970s? If it is this wallet is over 30 years old and it is still a beautiful, usable wallet. Now that is quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3394295



'70s would be my best guess


----------



## Jtwong

papertiger said:


> '70s would be my best guess


If I assume 1979 is the year it is made, it will be 40 yrs old in 3 yrs time. Im almost afraid to use it now.  Wow is all I can say.


----------



## anumus

I have this older gucci with a crossbody strap, I found it from an auction about two years ago. It was nice to see many items in the same style in this thread. Great thread.

And yes, this one is from the accessory collection too. I can post pics of the tags inside if anyone is interested.


----------



## layla328

layla328 said:


> Thank you so much for the info.  Very interesting!  I love the history aspect of vintage items.  I sell vintage clothes and some handbags, most of the bags I keep for myself LOL!   Its so fascinating to think of who wore/used the items and where they went with them.  The treasure hunt is fun too!
> 
> I will email the Gucci Museo and update the thread with their response.
> 
> Link below....vintage floral embroidered Gucci photo album
> http://s1168.photobucket.com/user/twinkie14/library/guccifloral
> 
> 
> Thank you again PaperTiger!!! :urock:   Happy Holidays!


PaperTiger.... apologies for the super late response. You were 100% correct. The Gucci museum was interested in my bag. The bag is currently in Florence, Italy and will be added to the exhibit in the future.   Thanks again for ur suggestion and your wealth of knowledge.


----------



## doni

layla328 said:


> PaperTiger.... apologies for the super late response. You were 100% correct. The Gucci museum was interested in my bag. The bag is currently in Florence, Italy and will be added to the exhibit in the future.   Thanks again for ur suggestion and your wealth of knowledge.



That's amazing! Watch out for MIchele's using it for inspiration... Such a beautiful bag too.


----------



## papertiger

layla328 said:


> PaperTiger.... apologies for the super late response. You were 100% correct. The Gucci museum was interested in my bag. The bag is currently in Florence, Italy and will be added to the exhibit in the future.   Thanks again for ur suggestion and your wealth of knowledge.




So very pleased. You have a very rare and pristine treasure there, I can imagine all the time it took to hand-embroider all the pretty flowers. I'm so pleased you were the one to find it.

Would you mind if I posted a single full pics on here so others can see what we're talking about. (I'll watermark your name into it first)?


----------



## layla328

Sure no problem...post away . One of my earlier posts has the original photo bucket link with the pics. Use whichever pics u would like.  Thanks again for your assistance and knowledge Happy Holidays! 





papertiger said:


> So very pleased. You have a very rare and pristine treasure there, I can imagine all the time it took to hand-embroider all the pretty flowers. I'm so pleased you were the one to find it.
> 
> Would you mind if I posted a single full pics on here so others can see what we're talking about. (I'll watermark your name into it first)?


----------



## papertiger

layla328 said:


> Sure no problem...post away . One of my earlier posts has the original photo bucket link with the pics. Use whichever pics u would like.  Thanks again for your assistance and knowledge Happy Holidays!



Thank you, here we go:


----------



## mrs moulds

This Gucci bag was given to me from my Great-Grandmother when I was 17 years old (1980) She carried it for years then gave it to me. As you can see it needs some work, but, I'll never get rid of it for this was my first designer bag ever, and it always reminds me of my Diva, Ms. Nellie Braccey!


----------



## layla328

papertiger said:


> Thank you, here we go:
> 
> View attachment 3544930


----------



## grimmwolf

Hello! I was wondering if you could help me date a vintage Gucci bag I miraculously found the other day. I know it's the Jackie Handbag, I am just unsure on what era it is from and I haven't been able to find another in this color!
Thanks so much!


----------



## papertiger

grimmwolf said:


> View attachment 3603028
> View attachment 3603026
> View attachment 3603025
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello! I was wondering if you could help me date a vintage Gucci bag I miraculously found the other day. I know it's the Jackie Handbag, I am just unsure on what era it is from and I haven't been able to find another in this color!
> Thanks so much!



1960s


----------



## snibor

Amazing!


----------



## papertiger

snibor said:


> Amazing!



Just goes to show the adjustable extending shoulder strap was not a new idea for 2011 (I find that so interesting)


----------



## Bmira

Is it possible that a bag from the 70's would have the knight on the inside zipper compartment, but no stamps internally that say gucci, nor any date/model numbers, or made in Italy, etc?


----------



## papertiger

Bmira said:


> Is it possible that a bag from the 70's would have the knight on the inside zipper compartment, but no stamps internally that say gucci, nor any date/model numbers, or made in Italy, etc?



Welcome to Gucci forum

There were several different marking in the 1970s along the timeline and depending what kind of bag 

Post here for authentication: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-gucci.922866/page-212


----------



## Bmira

papertiger said:


> Welcome to Gucci forum
> 
> There were several different marking in the 1970s along the timeline and depending what kind of bag
> 
> Post here for authentication: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-gucci.922866/page-212


Thank you! I don't own it, I just wondered if it was actually possible.


----------



## papertiger

Bmira said:


> Thank you! I don't own it, I just wondered if it was actually possible.



Ah, OK

It would say 'Gucci, Made in Italy' but early in the decade there'd be no model numbers (the 2 digits are craftsperson numbers and ID who actually made the bag.


----------



## Bmira

papertiger said:


> Ah, OK
> 
> It would say 'Gucci, Made in Italy' but early in the decade there'd be no model numbers (the 2 digits are craftsperson numbers and ID who actually made the bag.


Thank you! That helped a lot!


----------



## Christen M.

I have been looking for an authentic Navy accessory collection monogram satchel for awhile. Should all the hardware be stamped and should the handles have bamboo in them?


----------



## Heaven2betsie

I need help!!! I recently purchased a Gucci plus clutch from a seller on etsy. It looks legit but just need some reassurance. Lol


----------



## papertiger

Heaven2betsie said:


> I need help!!! I recently purchased a Gucci plus clutch from a seller on etsy. It looks legit but just need some reassurance. Lol






Christen M. said:


> I have been looking for an authentic Navy accessory collection monogram satchel for awhile. Should all the hardware be stamped and should the handles have bamboo in them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3609751



Welcome to Gucci forum 

Post here for authentication: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-gucci.922866/page-212

T.Y.


----------



## Mariotrlek

Can sombady help me.
I have Gucci bag. But history i Wish to now
It is Gucci 20 mod. Brev. No.52947
I was surch on internet but this model I can not find. Please help me.
History and what can I sell it for and wheare.


----------



## papertiger

20 is the code for the craftsperson that made your bag. Mod. Brev no. is the model number. What price you sell it at and where is up to you, Gucci preloved prices seem elastic, it's what someone wants and what someone else wants to pay.


----------



## doni

The color of this is so wonderful, andI love the adjustable strap. What a find.




grimmwolf said:


> View attachment 3603028
> View attachment 3603026
> View attachment 3603025
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello! I was wondering if you could help me date a vintage Gucci bag I miraculously found the other day. I know it's the Jackie Handbag, I am just unsure on what era it is from and I haven't been able to find another in this color!
> Thanks so much!


----------



## pmburk

Found this one at a flea market for $15. Lining was horrible - navy blue flaking everywhere, huge mess! Fortunately it was almost entirely flaked off, so a good vacuuming did the trick and now it's just the soft cotton flannel lining. Judging by the other bags the seller had, I would guess this is 1980s, but I'm no expert on Gucci.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

pmburk said:


> Found this one at a flea market for $15. Lining was horrible - navy blue flaking everywhere, huge mess! Fortunately it was almost entirely flaked off, so a good vacuuming did the trick and now it's just the soft cotton flannel lining. Judging by the other bags the seller had, I would guess this is 1980s, but I'm no expert on Gucci.


$15? wow  my vintage lv's flake too, and acetone nail remover does the trick also, and reveals a nice cloth liner underneath. congrats on your find!


----------



## kamrob8

ccbaggirl89 said:


> $15? wow  my vintage lv's flake too, and acetone nail remover does the trick also, and reveals a nice cloth liner underneath. congrats on your find!


Can anyone help me  - I must be really stupid because I don't know how to work this Web site although I am old.  I am trying get to authenticate a vintage gucci but it does not have serial number's but everything else looks good.  Could someone please help.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

kamrob8 said:


> Can anyone help me  - I must be really stupid because I don't know how to work this Web site although I am old.  I am trying get to authenticate a vintage gucci but it does not have serial number's but everything else looks good.  Could someone please help.


go here :  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-gucci.922866/


----------



## amstevens714

Hello All,

I've been collecting vintage Gucci bags for a couple years and wanted to take a moment to post most here for anyone that might be interested . I just love the history that comes with each one. Many having been in existence long before me hehe. If anyone might want additional photos of any, please let me know. Sadly, I don't know much about any of them. Huge thank you to papertiger for helping me navigate the preloved market! I have one more I recently purchased that I will post when I receive! Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## amstevens714

Lapispore said:


> Hi guys, I recently posted this bag on the Authenticate thread and was told that it was genuine. I'm trying to figure out when it was made, the name of the model, the history behind the horse bit (?) design, really any information at all about it. I'm really interested in the history behind the older bags (although I suspect this particular one isn't that old) and would love to learn more! TIA.



This is so pretty!


----------



## doni

layla328 said:


> PaperTiger.... apologies for the super late response. You were 100% correct. The Gucci museum was interested in my bag. The bag is currently in Florence, Italy and will be added to the exhibit in the future.   Thanks again for ur suggestion and your wealth of knowledge.





doni said:


> That's amazing! Watch out for MIchele's using it for inspiration... Such a beautiful bag too.



It just happened!


----------



## doni

A better pic. Isn't it amazing?


----------



## papertiger

amstevens714 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I've been collecting vintage Gucci bags for a couple years and wanted to take a moment to post most here for anyone that might be interested . I just love the history that comes with each one. Many having been in existence long before me hehe. If anyone might want additional photos of any, please let me know. Sadly, I don't know much about any of them. Huge thank you to papertiger for helping me navigate the preloved market! I have one more I recently purchased that I will post when I receive! Thank you for letting me share!



You have some real beauties, each one has so much personality and a reflection of the era it came from. Recently, I have been more attracted to vintage Gucci than new.


----------



## papertiger

doni said:


> It just happened!
> 
> View attachment 3717425
> 
> 
> View attachment 3717426



OMG! This should be front page news 

@Megs and @Vlad come and see this!!!


----------



## papertiger

doni said:


> A better pic. Isn't it amazing?
> 
> View attachment 3717427



It's absolutely a_maz_ing! 

I'm almost crying I'm so excited (and DH can not fathom what I'm so excited about). You must be absolutely thrilled too


----------



## amstevens714

doni said:


> A better pic. Isn't it amazing?
> 
> View attachment 3717427



This whole thing is amazing!! Wow  you must be so proud of your little friend!!


----------



## amstevens714

papertiger said:


> You have some real beauties, each one has so much personality and a reflection of the era it came from. Recently, I have been more attracted to vintage Gucci than new.




Thank you papertiger All made possible because of you!


----------



## Vlad

papertiger said:


> OMG! This should be front page news
> 
> @Megs and @Vlad come and see this!!!


No joke, let me ping @Megs to this.


----------



## Megs

Vlad said:


> No joke, let me ping @Megs to this.



WAITTTTT tell me all about this I need more info!! Who's bag was it first? How did Gucci make contact?! I'd love to write about it for purseblog, this is SO amazing!!! 

@papertiger tell me more more more more!!


----------



## papertiger

Megs said:


> WAITTTTT tell me all about this I need more info!! Who's bag was it first? How did Gucci make contact?! I'd love to write about it for purseblog, this is SO amazing!!!
> 
> @papertiger tell me more more more more!!



It was layla's very special bag 

I'm not sure if @layla328  even knows Gucci have just reissued the bag for Resort 2018 yet!!!!

I though this fantastic story deserved it's own thread so I started one:

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/tpf-find-makes-catwalk-history.966801/

The link to the original page within this thread is here:

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/gucci-vintage-information-thread.660420/page-63

It would make a great purseblog story


----------



## Nicolette524

I found this in my moms attic, I have done my best to look on here to find one like it but failed miserably. Does anyone have any knowledge about this document bag? Thanks in advance


----------



## restricter

Spotted at my local consignment shop.  Anyone have any background on age of this beauty?  The price is right and I'm leaning towards pulling the trigger.  Appreciate all advice!


----------



## papertiger

restricter said:


> Spotted at my local consignment shop.  Anyone have any background on age of this beauty?  The price is right and I'm leaning towards pulling the trigger.  Appreciate all advice!
> 
> View attachment 3734574
> View attachment 3734575
> View attachment 3734576



Interesting piece but not very expensive in its day.  It mimics some of Gucci's solid real 18K gold and sterling silver evening purses of the day.  If it's a good price and you like it, go for it. If recent experience is anything to go by you may see similar on the catwalk any minute . Personally, I think it's very cute. 

It's from the 1980s GAC line. GAC was launched 1979 to make Gucci accessories more accessible and was affiliated to their fragrances etc and sold in dept stores and airports (whereas Gucci's mainline was sold at their standalone stores). 

Is there anything else you want to know?


----------



## papertiger

Nicolette524 said:


> View attachment 3732907
> View attachment 3732908
> View attachment 3732909
> View attachment 3732910
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this in my moms attic, I have done my best to look on here to find one like it but failed miserably. Does anyone have any knowledge about this document bag? Thanks in advance



What do you want to know?


----------



## amstevens714

Okay - this gem is so gorgeous in real life. Any info I could get on it would be so greatly appreciated. I absolutely adore it .

Thank you so much for any assistance you might be able to provide


----------



## Nicolette524

papertiger said:


> What do you want to know?


What time period it's from, if anyone knows what it's called?


----------



## papertiger

Nicolette524 said:


> View attachment 3732907
> View attachment 3732908
> View attachment 3732909
> View attachment 3732910
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this in my moms attic, I have done my best to look on here to find one like it but failed miserably. Does anyone have any knowledge about this document bag? Thanks in advance





1960s, It would have been a luggage piece or more towards for men. No name I'm afraid but they are  related to the 'Padlocks'


----------



## papertiger

amstevens714 said:


> Okay - this gem is so gorgeous in real life. Any info I could get on it would be so greatly appreciated. I absolutely adore it .
> 
> Thank you so much for any assistance you might be able to provide



Beautiful, 1980s lizard and lined in boar

This type of bag was first produced in the early 1970s and later, when Tom Ford was CD the 'Blondie' was created with similar hardware (but more interlocking) and the 'Britt' takes its inspiration from this idea too.


----------



## amstevens714

papertiger said:


> Beautiful, 1980s lizard and lined in boar
> 
> This type of bag was first produced in the early 1970s and later, when Tom Ford was CD the 'Blondie' was created with similar hardware (but more interlocking) and the 'Britt' takes its inspiration from this idea too.




Thank you so much Papertiger! You have so much knowledge and are so kind to share it with us!!


----------



## Nicolette524

papertiger said:


> 1960s, It would have been a luggage piece or more towards for men. No name I'm afraid but they are  related to the 'Padlocks'


Thank you, that actually gives me some insight to what it was used for, my grandfather was a cardiologist I'm sure now it was his he passed away 30 years ago so I appreciate you sharing your knowledge


----------



## haloitsme

Hallo,
May someone tell me the era ?
Furthermore, I think it's Nilo croc, what do you think.
No serial number 
Regards


----------



## Simplyput

First time posting on this thread. Does my beauty qualify as vintage?


----------



## papertiger

haloitsme said:


> Hallo,
> May someone tell me the era ?
> Furthermore, I think it's Nilo croc, what do you think.
> No serial number
> Regards



Looks like a mid 1960s bag. It is croc, very pretty bag altogether.


----------



## papertiger

Simplyput said:


> First time posting on this thread. Does my beauty qualify as vintage?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3772514
> View attachment 3772515
> View attachment 3772516



Absolutely. Stunning 1970s bag


----------



## MoRe18

Hi! I got this bag at a consignment store, any idea of when this was made? It's lizard and the inside is the Gucci suede that peels to fabric (sadly peeling). I've been looking everywhere but can't find info on it. It has a GG gold tone chain to use it as cross-body.  Thanks!


----------



## haloitsme

papertiger said:


> Looks like a mid 1960s bag. It is croc, very pretty bag altogether.


Thanks 
Is there any difference in construction, cuz this bag has used croc around the corners, not that normal black thing.
Do you think I should message the Gucci museum, or not worth it?
May you quote me a price?
Regards


----------



## papertiger

haloitsme said:


> Thanks
> Is there any difference in construction, cuz this bag has used croc around the corners, not that normal black thing.
> Do you think I should message the Gucci museum, or not worth it?
> May you quote me a price?
> Regards



This type of bag spanned many years ('50s-'60s) and so even in such a precious material many examples and near variations would still exist. The fact that it's 'best-day' bag may also mean people kept them nicely and wore them very little therefore there are still quite a few still around. My thoughts would be that Gucci would have enough pristine examples to choose from for its archives/displays of this type. Without it being pristine and being a classic colour without unusual details it would be of lesser interest, but you never know, you could try.

I'm not very good at valuation but Gucci items are riding higher in resale lately and a beautiful croc bag is always highly desirable. Look at other listings and go for a comparative price. You can post your auction link in the new 'auction listing' thread Vlad has created. Anyone with an interest can follow there, best of luck.


----------



## haloitsme

papertiger said:


> This type of bag spanned many years ('50s-'60s) and so even in such a precious material many examples and near variations would still exist. The fact that it's 'best-day' bag may also mean people kept them nicely and wore them very little therefore there are still quite a few still around. My thoughts would be that Gucci would have enough pristine examples to choose from for its archives/displays of this type. Without it being pristine and being an classic colour with without very unusual details it would be of lesser interest, but you never know, you could try.
> 
> I'm not very good at valuation but Gucci items are riding higher in resale lately and a beautiful croc bag is always highly desirable. Look at other listings and go for a comparative price. You can post your auction link in the new 'auction listing' thread Vlad has created. Anyone with an interest can follow there, best of luck.



Thx a lot , may you tell me what is the most expensive/precious Gucci Vintage ever made and why?
Has Gucci used real Gold (18K/24K -> full not plated). Do you know, what crocodile was used?
I think its Nilo, but i have seen some advertised as "Porosus crocodile" or "New Guinea crocodile" . Do you know the difference and maybe what type was used mostly. Moreover, were croc bags Off the rack or special made/Made to order? 

Thanks a lot


----------



## papertiger

haloitsme said:


> Thx a lot , may you tell me what is the most expensive/precious Gucci Vintage ever made and why?
> Has Gucci used real Gold (18K/24K -> full not plated). Do you know, what crocodile was used?
> I think its Nilo, but i have seen some advertised as "Porosus crocodile" or "New Guinea crocodile" . Do you know the difference and maybe what type was used mostly. Moreover, were croc bags Off the rack or special made/Made to order?
> 
> Thanks a lot



Lots of questions!!!!

Price is relative because of inflation but Gucci have made special bags in the late-1960s with semi-precious set within the hardware. These were made in leather, patent leather and exotics. Prob the most expensive were minaudière (small solid evening bags) made in the 1970s from solid silver (some gold plated) and again in the1980s made from solid silver and 18kt gold.

Around 6 years ago there was a 24kt gold leaf covered crocodile Bamboo Top-handle in Sloane Street, London. I didn't ask the price LOL. I'm sure it was ridiculous, just for the cache.

24kt is too soft to make bags, the most common form of 24kt and 22kt items are dowry jewellery, most common in the Indian subcontinent and Middle East. These were used as bargaining tools between families rather than for regular wearing. Very high carat jewellery will degrade and dwindle if constantly worn so making a bag from it would certainly not be a good idea.

*Porosus* means it's from a crocodile found in Austrailia. New Guinea is off the coast of Australia so perhaps they are found there too.
*De Nilo* means it's from a croc found in Africa

Both are very good for bags and leather goods (but new, covered by CITES). Neither is cheap but Porosus tends to be more expensive because there are even tighter controls. Both Gucci and Hermes use both de nilo and porocus.

Very few leather goods manufacturers use baby croc now but they do exist in vintage.

*Caimen* crocs have slightly more rounded noses and are found more in S. America. Gucci and Hermes don't normally use Caimen because the skins are less flexible and are only suitable for some basic shapes. You will see companies like Nancy Gonzalez use Caimen a lot. Caimen are of course also less expensive.

I own vintage porocus, de nilo and caimen croc and alligator too. I can tell the characteristics of and difference between most types but not easily between de nilo and porocus. f you go to Hermes reference sub-forum and look at the leather ref section you'll find help there.

Crocodile bags can be bought off the rack but they are and have always been rare. Even now crocodile bags are only kept at flagship or select stores and for limited amounts of time before they are moved on to another store if not sold.

VVIPs can order almost any croc bag in any style that's suitable, though most are offered only what is already made in croc. Waiting time is on average 4-6 months, sometimes longer. Made to Order bags are usually payable upon collection. There have been periods when a bespoke service has been offered on certain bags, shoes and other items. These bags (shoes, suits, etc) carry Gucci's *script* signature and are NOT the usual Made to Order but bespoke according to customer. Each piece has to be accepted by HQ/workshop before going ahead and deposits are 50% (unlike Hermes which doesn't accept deposits/pre-payments). I would have to find out what Gucci's new DIY option (Gucci Garden, Harrods) process entails/requires as I've not used that service. It probably says on the literature for it but haven't got round to reading it yet. Too busy on tPF!!!


----------



## haloitsme

papertiger said:


> Lots of questions!!!!
> 
> Price is relative because of inflation but Gucci have made special bags in the late-1960s with semi-precious set within the hardware. These were made in leather, patent leather and croc. Prob the most expensive were minaudière (small solid evening bags) made in the 1970s from solid silver (some gold plated) and again in the1980s made from solid silver and 18kt gold.
> 
> Around 6 years ago there was a 24kt gold leaf covered crocodile Bamboo Top-handle in Sloane Street, London. I didn't ask the price LOL. I'm sure it was ridiculous, just for the cache.
> 
> 24kt is too soft to make bags, the most common form of 24kt and 22kt items are dowry jewellery, most common in the Indian subcontinent and Middle East. These were used as bargaining tools between families rather than for regular wearing. Very high carat jewellery will degrade and dwindle if constantly worn so making a bag from it would certainly not be a good idea.
> 
> *Porosus* means it's from a crocodile found in Austrailia. New Guinea is off the coast of Australia so perhaps they are found there too.
> *De Nilo* means it's from a croc found in Africa
> 
> Both are very good for bags and leather goods (but new, covered by CITES). Neither is cheap but Porosus tends to be more expensive because there are even tighter controls. Both Gucci and Hermes use both de nilo and porocus.
> 
> Very few leather goods manufacturers use baby croc now but they do exist in vintage.
> 
> *Caimen* crocs have slightly more rounded noses and are found more in S. America. Gucci and Hermes don't normally use Caimen because the skins are less flexible and are only suitable for some basic shapes. You will see companies like Nancy Gonzalez use Caimen a lot. Caimen are of course also less expensive.
> 
> I own vintage porocus, de nilo and caimen croc and alligator too. I can tell the characteristics of and difference between most types but not easily between de nilo and porocus. f you go to Hermes reference sub-forum and look at the leather ref section you'll find help there.
> 
> Crocodile bags can be bought off the rack but they are and have always been rare. Even now crocodile bags are only kept at flagship or select stores and for limited amounts of time before they are moved on to another store if not sold.
> 
> VVIPs can order almost any croc bag in any style that's suitable, though most are offered only what is already made in croc. Waiting time is on average 4-6 months, sometimes longer. Made to Order bags are usually payable upon collection. There have been periods when a bespoke service has been offered on certain bags, shoes and other items. These bags (shoes, suits, etc) carry Gucci's *script* signature and are NOT the usual Made to Order but bespoke according to customer. Each piece has to be accepted by HQ/workshop before going ahead and deposits are 50% (unlike Hermes which doesn't accept deposits/pre-payments). I would have to find out what Gucci's new DIY option (Gucci Garden, Harrods) process entails/requires as I've not used that service. It probably says on the literature for it but haven't got round to reading it yet. Too busy on tPF!!!



Amen  thx a lot , Gucci Master 

Regards


----------



## Quincio

Hello there My fellow Gucci men and women,
I saw this bag online, only found these 3 photos though. I have been searching the web for reference to what kind of bag it is or what era or any type of info, but haven't been successful. So I come to you with the question do you have any idea what year this bag is or an estimate? Or also what the name or model is? And lastly I checked the stitching it looks pretty legit but the "made in Italy by Gucci" seems a bit choppy to me, is it a clear sign of a fake or is it due to the age of the bag? Thanks a million in advanced, I'm planning to buy it


----------



## ronjet

Wow! I'm reading this from post #1 and I'm still on post #376! Long read though, but very helpful and informative. Still a lot to read but I'll keep on reading this nice thread.  very generous of you papertiger! Thanks for making this.


----------



## ronjet

I can't believe what I've just read!!! So proud of you  papertiger for giving insights on layla's 'historical' bag!  of course to layla as well for finding a real treasure in that magnificent bag.  reading the post and announcement that Gucci made contact with her and now - reissued it!!!! Gives you goosebumps!   just really happy reading a true story like that, and in our time that made it to history. Who would've thought that a single post just asking for its year and info of the bag made it to history of one the best luxury brand and made it to their museum?  I don't even know you guys, just by our handle name, but with this forum it just made us proud that it came from tpf! Really well done papertiger, well done!


----------



## ronjet

Ok enough of me. Lol Don't want to add more OT on this Gucci Vintage Information Thread. Just can't help reacting on that one. So sorry...


----------



## papertiger

ronjet said:


> I can't believe what I've just read!!! So proud of you  papertiger for giving insights on layla's 'historical' bag!  of course to layla as well for finding a real treasure in that magnificent bag.  reading the post and announcement that Gucci made contact with her and now - reissued it!!!! Gives you goosebumps!   just really happy reading a true story like that, and in our time that made it to history. Who would've thought that a single post just asking for its year and info of the bag made it to history of one the best luxury brand and made it to their museum?  I don't even know you guys, just by our handle name, but with this forum it just made us proud that it came from tpf! Really well done papertiger, well done!




 

It really is wonderfully fairytale. It is also was a very beautiful and special bag. I absolutely cannot wait to see the new bags from the collection.


----------



## papertiger

Updating this thread to look at some ancestors of bags or accessories that we may have or have been recently reissued. Credits 1stDibs or gucci.com unless otherwise stated


Single tiger face (or 'Angry Cat') on a 1960s bag (not 1970s as advertised by sellers) and wallet, shawl and
Frame print leather top handle bag from 2017


----------



## papertiger

Small 1970s bag with lapis and gold hw
Large Ottilia leather top handle

I have a feeling the 1970s bag was a reissue on an even earlier model from the 1940s though I have no evidence of that as yet. This would have had the press-buckles just like the newer 2017 version. I had a 1940s Florida alligator rectangle box bag almost the same and these 'no name' versions often copied fashionable designer shapes of the period. Please alert me or post in this thread if you find a Gucci that predates the 1970s version.

Credits as before


----------



## ronjet

Hi there.
I've been using this for quite some time and I really like it.  I think it's some kind of laminated canvas and personally I find the canvas and construction of this bag really good. 
Any info what year/era this bag was made? And is it a laminated canvas? I might also post this in the name that gucci thread to know more if this bag has a name. 
Thanks.


----------



## Cristi19

Hello. I found this bag yesterday at the thrift shop and I would like to know how old it is. The bag is very well kept, its dark brown leather with off-white stitching and a dark bamboo handle. The interior is suede-like, the Gucci logo is on a gold plate, and there is an armour man charm attached to the interior zipper. I notice the bamboo handle is not attached to the bag with hardware, like the newer models are. Any opinions and suggestions are welcome. Thank you.


----------



## papertiger

ronjet said:


> Hi there.
> I've been using this for quite some time and I really like it.  I think it's some kind of laminated canvas and personally I find the canvas and construction of this bag really good.
> Any info what year/era this bag was made? And is it a laminated canvas? I might also post this in the name that gucci thread to know more if this bag has a name.
> Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 3817206
> View attachment 3817207



1970s, part of a luggage collection


----------



## ronjet

papertiger said:


> 1970s, part of a luggage collection



Thanks papertiger.  it's been a while.


----------



## papertiger

Cristi19 said:


> Hello. I found this bag yesterday at the thrift shop and I would like to know how old it is. The bag is very well kept, its dark brown leather with off-white stitching and a dark bamboo handle. The interior is suede-like, the Gucci logo is on a gold plate, and there is an armour man charm attached to the interior zipper. I notice the bamboo handle is not attached to the bag with hardware, like the newer models are. Any opinions and suggestions are welcome. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3818056



1980s, boar leather and appears to be carved wood to look like bamboo. The handle looks to be secured by rivets. The interior _is_ suede (not suede-_like_). 

Please leave your photos up so that others can see to which bag my comments are referring too


----------



## papertiger

Quincio said:


> View attachment 3793858
> View attachment 3793857
> View attachment 3793859
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello there My fellow Gucci men and women,
> I saw this bag online, only found these 3 photos though. I have been searching the web for reference to what kind of bag it is or what era or any type of info, but haven't been successful. So I come to you with the question do you have any idea what year this bag is or an estimate? Or also what the name or model is? And lastly I checked the stitching it looks pretty legit but the "made in Italy by Gucci" seems a bit choppy to me, is it a clear sign of a fake or is it due to the age of the bag? Thanks a million in advanced, I'm planning to buy it



OMG, I completely missed your post. 

1950s (possibly early-1960s but less likely) web-stripe, polished calf and suede top-handle and forerunner to the recent Heritage line. Since I only have 3 pics I can't tell you anymore. 

if you're ever not sure of a bag's authenticity post in the :Authenticate This Gucci' thread.


----------



## papertiger

ronjet said:


> Thanks papertiger.  it's been a while.



Always a pleasure. 

Looks like the bag's hardly been used.


----------



## nailgirl70

anyone know if I'm able to order a replacement strap for this bag from Gucci? I think its a Diana? And does Gucci refurbish the bags, color is fading in some spots, or would I  send it to a third party? Any and all info is greatly appreciated, thank you.


----------



## papertiger

nailgirl70 said:


> anyone know if I'm able to order a replacement strap for this bag from Gucci? I think its a Diana? And does Gucci refurbish the bags, color is fading in some spots, or would I  send it to a third party? Any and all info is greatly appreciated, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3829319



I think they'll make you a new strap but rules have changed in the last coupe of years. If they say yes, wait for an estimate before going ahead.

They no longer spa leather so for that you will have to take it somewhere else.


----------



## ronjet

papertiger said:


> Always a pleasure.
> 
> Looks like the bag's hardly been used.



In fact, I always used that bag (or the keepall bandoulière) whenever I travel or when I'm out for staycation. I admire the canvas used in that bag. Feels more refined and well constructed. It has its fair share of wear in some leather parts. But the inside is still very clean.


----------



## nailgirl70

papertiger said:


> I think they'll make you a new strap but rules have changed in the last coupe of years. If they say yes, wait for an estimate before going ahead.
> 
> They no longer spa leather so for that you will have to take it somewhere else.


Thank you!


----------



## shoppingsmycard

Hi papertiger! I was hoping I could prevail upon you for a bit of intel on a vintage Gucci I purchased a while back. Brass plaque, 10-digit serial # beginning with 001, and here are a few images. The style makes me think 1970s, but the condition is so great, I wasn't convinced. I'd be so grateful for your expertise!


----------



## papertiger

shoppingsmycard said:


> Hi papertiger! I was hoping I could prevail upon you for a bit of intel on a vintage Gucci I purchased a while back. Brass plaque, 10-digit serial # beginning with 001, and here are a few images. The style makes me think 1970s, but the condition is so great, I wasn't convinced. I'd be so grateful for your expertise!



1980s

These were sold with an interchangable plain leather strap too


----------



## lincer

I don't know if it's the right place to ask this question, but I'll try here. I apologize if it's been answered before.
Do animals that Gucci features have any special meaning to the brand? There are a lot of dragons, cats/tigers, bees etc. And the dragon is always the Asian one, not European. I know what these animals symbolize, but I would like to know what they mean to Gucci.
Thank you.


----------



## shoppingsmycard

papertiger said:


> 1980s
> 
> These were sold with an interchangable plain leather strap too


Thank you!  xox


----------



## papertiger

lincer said:


> I don't know if it's the right place to ask this question, but I'll try here. I apologize if it's been answered before.
> Do animals that Gucci features have any special meaning to the brand? There are a lot of dragons, cats/tigers, bees etc. And the dragon is always the Asian one, not European. I know what these animals symbolize, but I would like to know what they mean to Gucci.
> Thank you.



Dragons, lions and tigers  were featured heavily  in vintage Gucci hardware and jewellery. They referenced ancient animals particularly Roman.

Under Tom Ford Frida. G.  brought out the 'Dragon' bag in 2004, similar hardware was on evening dresses and coats. This was a kind of revival and celebration of the mid-1970s femme fatal that often had exotic, mythological undertones.

The bees, butterflies  and insects represent the fauna that often compliments Flora print designs.


----------



## snibor

@papertiger, I’m wondering the approximate year of this bag?  It’s buttery gorgeous leather. Lining seems like leather too. Any info is appreciated.


----------



## papertiger

snibor said:


> @papertiger, I’m wondering the approximate year of this bag?  It’s buttery gorgeous leather. Lining seems like leather too. Any info is appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3862008



Need to see the inside, especially tag if it has one


----------



## snibor

papertiger said:


> Need to see the inside, especially tag if it has one



Ok. Here are pics I just took. Thank you!


----------



## papertiger

snibor said:


> Ok. Here are pics I just took. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3862071
> 
> View attachment 3862072



Very late 1990s


----------



## snibor

papertiger said:


> Very late 1990s



Thank you so much!  I’ve said it before..your knowledge is incredible.  Regards.


----------



## Ketura

papertiger said:


> This type of bag spanned many years ('50s-'60s) and so even in such a precious material many examples and near variations would still exist. The fact that it's 'best-day' bag may also mean people kept them nicely and wore them very little therefore there are still quite a few still around. My thoughts would be that Gucci would have enough pristine examples to choose from for its archives/displays of this type. Without it being pristine and being a classic colour without unusual details it would be of lesser interest, but you never know, you could try.
> 
> I'm not very good at valuation but Gucci items are riding higher in resale lately and a beautiful croc bag is always highly desirable. Look at other listings and go for a comparative price. You can post your auction link in the new 'auction listing' thread Vlad has created. Anyone with an interest can follow there, best of luck.


I have a question and am putting it here (it's slightly related) since I'm too new to be able to start a thread. I am writing a general interest article about authenticating Gucci bags. (No, I'm not an expert! I am just a writer.  I've been asked to include info about authenticating vintage Gucci bags. Can anyone tell me 1) How is "vintage" defined (as opposed to ... new? (not really even sure about that) and 2) is there any resource to tell me about authenticating vintage Gucci bags? It seems that it is very complicated as there are no hard and fast rules regarding serial numbers, logo, etc. Any insights would be greatly appreciated -- thank you so much! 
Ketura


----------



## snibor

Ketura said:


> I have a question and am putting it here (it's slightly related) since I'm too new to be able to start a thread. I am writing a general interest article about authenticating Gucci bags. (No, I'm not an expert! I am just a writer.  I've been asked to include info about authenticating vintage Gucci bags. Can anyone tell me 1) How is "vintage" defined (as opposed to ... new? (not really even sure about that) and 2) is there any resource to tell me about authenticating vintage Gucci bags? It seems that it is very complicated as there are no hard and fast rules regarding serial numbers, logo, etc. Any insights would be greatly appreciated -- thank you so much!
> Ketura



Vintage 20 years or more old (imo). We had a discussion about vintage in the Lv forum.   Sorry I can’t help about resource for authenticating.


----------



## papertiger

Ketura said:


> I have a question and am putting it here (it's slightly related) since I'm too new to be able to start a thread. I am writing a general interest article about authenticating Gucci bags. (No, I'm not an expert! I am just a writer.  I've been asked to include info about authenticating vintage Gucci bags. Can anyone tell me 1) How is "vintage" defined (as opposed to ... new? (not really even sure about that) and 2) is there any resource to tell me about authenticating vintage Gucci bags? It seems that it is very complicated as there are no hard and fast rules regarding serial numbers, logo, etc. Any insights would be greatly appreciated -- thank you so much!
> Ketura



1. As @snibor said, about 20+

2. It's not for general interest really. It's highly complicated, very specialised and involves a good deal of time researching and owning around 50 different types of Gucci bags/luggage pieces from the main line and others, all from different eras.


----------



## Quincio

papertiger said:


> OMG, I completely missed your post.
> 
> 1950s (possibly early-1960s but less likely) web-stripe, polished calf and suede top-handle and forerunner to the recent Heritage line. Since I only have 3 pics I can't tell you anymore.
> 
> if you're ever not sure of a bag's authenticity post in the :Authenticate This Gucci' thread.




Hello paper tiger it’s been a moment now since I’ve had the bag and I have been working hard on it, when I bought it I was in terrible terrible state,  (you can checkbook my previous post for photos)  the suede was scratched scuffed and very discolored, the webbing was grows and faded and the leather was in bad state. 

Took me many hours of work but I managed to rework the bag into its beautifull state, the only thing that I could not fix is the bottom right side of the webbing it’s a Little’s torn but here I post some photos of what it looks now. 
Thank you so so so much for your help! Hope you like it 

Regards Quincio


----------



## Quincio

This is what it used to look like when I bought it


----------



## plastic-fish

Quincio said:


> View attachment 3886147
> View attachment 3886148
> View attachment 3886149
> View attachment 3886151
> View attachment 3886152
> View attachment 3886147
> 
> 
> 
> Hello paper tiger it’s been a moment now since I’ve had the bag and I have been working hard on it, when I bought it I was in terrible terrible state,  (you can checkbook my previous post for photos)  the suede was scratched scuffed and very discolored, the webbing was grows and faded and the leather was in bad state.
> 
> Took me many hours of work but I managed to rework the bag into its beautifull state, the only thing that I could not fix is the bottom right side of the webbing it’s a Little’s torn but here I post some photos of what it looks now.
> Thank you so so so much for your help! Hope you like it
> 
> Regards Quincio



Gorgeous!


----------



## papertiger

Quincio said:


> View attachment 3886147
> View attachment 3886148
> View attachment 3886149
> View attachment 3886151
> View attachment 3886152
> View attachment 3886147
> 
> 
> 
> Hello paper tiger it’s been a moment now since I’ve had the bag and I have been working hard on it, when I bought it I was in terrible terrible state,  (you can checkbook my previous post for photos)  the suede was scratched scuffed and very discolored, the webbing was grows and faded and the leather was in bad state.
> 
> Took me many hours of work but I managed to rework the bag into its beautifull state, the only thing that I could not fix is the bottom right side of the webbing it’s a Little’s torn but here I post some photos of what it looks now.
> Thank you so so so much for your help! Hope you like it
> 
> Regards Quincio



How fabulous. 
How lucky you are to have found such a bag _and_ how lucky that bag is to have found you!


----------



## magneticfield

My first post!!

I found a small Gucci address holder or maybe a memo pad in my cupboard that I reckon is from late 70s early 80s and the only reference I can find anywhere on the internet about it is this reference 
https://rococo.jp/item/itemgenre/old-gucci/28473/ 
which will translate into English if it has gone back to its own language. Right click and translate.
I would like to know if it is rare and if anyone else has one. Is it worth selling, or saving or what? It is in good condition, the canvas material,the edging leather and the leather interior

The pen is the original but needs a refill and I think I bought it in Gucci Old Bond Street.

I would really appreciate any information and/or comments from those who are in the know.

Thanking you in advance


----------



## papertiger

magneticfield said:


> My first post!!
> 
> I found a small Gucci address holder or maybe a memo pad in my cupboard that I reckon is from late 70s early 80s and the only reference I can find anywhere on the internet about it is this reference
> https://rococo.jp/item/itemgenre/old-gucci/28473/
> which will translate into English if it has gone back to its own language. Right click and translate.
> I would like to know if it is rare and if anyone else has one. Is it worth selling, or saving or what? It is in good condition, the canvas material,the edging leather and the leather interior
> 
> The pen is the original but needs a refill and I think I bought it in Gucci Old Bond Street.
> 
> I would really appreciate any information and/or comments from those who are in the know.
> 
> Thanking you in advance
> View attachment 3897250
> View attachment 3897251
> View attachment 3897252



The one in the Japanese advert is slightly earlier than they are stating and the refill pad is original. As you can see it is smooth blue calf leather whereas yours is boar-skin.  I would see if you can get some original refills for it. 

Gucci's lifestyle products, some early rtw (particularly suede or leather coats) and original silver jewellery command higher prices compared with the many bags/luggage. Though Gucci's pre-loved prices are climbing atm.


----------



## twostarzz

I just purchased this Case? and
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 trying to determine year, collection, style ect... Thanks!!!


----------



## Ketura

snibor said:


> Vintage 20 years or more old (imo). We had a discussion about vintage in the Lv forum.   Sorry I can’t help about resource for authenticating.


Thank you!


----------



## Ketura

papertiger said:


> 1. As @snibor said, about 20+
> 
> 2. It's not for general interest really. It's highly complicated, very specialised and involves a good deal of time researching and owning around 50 different types of Gucci bags/luggage pieces from the main line and others, all from different eras.


----------



## Ambrose34

I would like to know value and year. Thanks for your help.


----------



## papertiger

Ambrose34 said:


> View attachment 3953470
> View attachment 3953471
> View attachment 3953472
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to know value and year. Thanks for your help.



I need to see the logo/code on the tag for the date


----------



## Bee-licious

Quincio said:


> View attachment 3886159
> View attachment 3886160
> View attachment 3886161
> View attachment 3886162
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what it used to look like when I bought it


WOW!!!!! It looks so good!! What a difference! How did you clean the webbing without it fraying??


----------



## Bee-licious

I've been bitten by the Gucci vintage bug recently and ended up buying four different bags - I'm officially addicted!! 

Here's the first one - what year approximately is this from? It's super spacious but the strap is super short and can't be adjusted or unsnapped. I was debating cutting the strap off and adding a detachable strap so I could wear this crossbody instead or use it as a clutch sometimes but part of me feels badly for changing the bag.... problems problems!


----------



## Bee-licious

Bee-licious said:


> I've been bitten by the Gucci vintage bug recently and ended up buying four different bags - I'm officially addicted!!
> 
> Here's the first one - what year approximately is this from? It's super spacious but the strap is super short and can't be adjusted or unsnapped. I was debating cutting the strap off and adding a detachable strap so I could wear this crossbody instead or use it as a clutch sometimes but part of me feels badly for changing the bag.... problems problems!


@papertiger can I ask for your expertise on this one? The inside is flaking a bit, not as bad as I imagined so I'm wondering if the bag is not really that old or was just well maintained. I'd love to learn about this old gal if you have any info  thanks


----------



## papertiger

Bee-licious said:


> @papertiger can I ask for your expertise on this one? The inside is flaking a bit, not as bad as I imagined so I'm wondering if the bag is not really that old or was just well maintained. I'd love to learn about this old gal if you have any info  thanks



This is mid-'80s so it's obviously been stored somewhere properly.


----------



## Bee-licious

papertiger said:


> This is mid-'80s so it's obviously been stored somewhere properly.


Thanks so much  I'm going to try to still remove the lining since there are some flaked on my things but not a huge flurry.


----------



## Bee-licious

Here's what I did yesterday! I followed earlier posts' advice on cleaning the flaking interior of vintage bags and it went better than I imagined. I used a bathroom tile scrubbing brush (pictured) and pulled the lining from the bag out over the sink to scrub which made it easier than scrubbing inside the bag. Initially I scrubbed gently but then went on vigorously which did not cause any issues/damage (start off slow as your vintage bag may be more delicate than mine). I dumped the dust/flakes into the sink because it was easier than vacuuming my bag. 

Please be forewarned that if you have asthma or sensitivity to dust that this might not be the activity for you! I'm in no way sensitive but started coughing because it was so dusty! I couldn't tell if it was due to the flakes or that the bag interior was super dusty; it was probably a combination of both! 

Anyway the flakes were removed and now I have this nice cotton lining. Check out my sink! I had to give it a good wash after but it was all worth it


----------



## Qwerty888

I have similar problem @Bee-licious with my new-to-me vintage Gucci crossbody bag. The inside is flaking and my finger and nail always get small flakes whenever I put my hand into my purse.. I guess I would do the same as you did.. Hopefully it works, finger crossed.


----------



## Qwerty888

forgot to upload the images


----------



## papertiger

Qwerty888 said:


> forgot to upload the images



Particularly annoying in the darker colours.

BTW, have you seen this. This lady's bag may look familiar:

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/yippee-my-first-hermes-my-journey.981006/


----------



## Bee-licious

Qwerty888 said:


> I have similar problem @Bee-licious with my new-to-me vintage Gucci crossbody bag. The inside is flaking and my finger and nail always get small flakes whenever I put my hand into my purse.. I guess I would do the same as you did.. Hopefully it works, finger crossed.


It will turn out great, you won't regret it! What I suggest is buying a mask to cover your mouth and nostrils while scrubbing the inside flakes off because it gets really dusty and kind of gross... good luck


----------



## Houdhoud

Hi, I bought a Gucci vintage bag and I would like to know from what decade is it and if possible its value. 

Here's the link to the bag: https://www.ebay.fr/itm/VINTAGE-AUT...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
Thank you


----------



## Bee-licious

Here’s another vintage! I love that I can carry this as a top handle bag and crossbody with the adjustable strap. It’s a roomy bag with structure and feet on the bottom. I was thinking of getting the LV speedy bandouliere but the 25 was too small and the 30 looked like a duffle so I decided on a vintage Gucci instead and I’m so glad I did. I saved a heap of money and this looks way better on me than the speedy bandouliere. Plus I love coated vintage Gucci fabric; it’s carefree and I don’t worry about the rain or elements.


----------



## LadyVintageBags

Hello Papertiger!  I was hoping to be one of fortunate people who could have your help identifying what bags I own?.  Still waiting for them to come in the mail. The link has pictures of 2 vintage gucci bags.  From what i was told they are circa 1980s, purchased from HK.  I think the white one is a Jackie O bag and I have no, and cant find any information, on the blue bag.  Im hoping you would know what their names are and what year they are from?

https://1drv.ms/f/s!Ao-YyhNcqj2EhXqE4P7QwpS4vXFm


----------



## LadyVintageBags

pharmach said:


> Hello Papertiger!  I was hoping to be one of fortunate people who could have your help identifying what bags I own?.  Still waiting for them to come in the mail. The link has pictures of 2 vintage gucci bags.  From what i was told they are circa 1980s, purchased from HK.  I think the white one is a Jackie O bag and I have no, and cant find any information, on the blue bag.  Im hoping you would know what their names are and what year they are from?
> 
> https://1drv.ms/f/s!Ao-YyhNcqj2EhXqE4P7QwpS4vXFm



Sorry ignore the first link, this is the correct link

https://1drv.ms/f/s!Ao-YyhNcqj2Ehg3c5Vq6dqZY_liZ


----------



## papertiger

pharmach said:


> Hello Papertiger!  I was hoping to be one of fortunate people who could have your help identifying what bags I own?.  Still waiting for them to come in the mail. The link has pictures of 2 vintage gucci bags.  From what i was told they are circa 1980s, purchased from HK.  I think the white one is a Jackie O bag and I have no, and cant find any information, on the blue bag.  Im hoping you would know what their names are and what year they are from?
> 
> https://1drv.ms/f/s!Ao-YyhNcqj2EhXqE4P7QwpS4vXFm



No pics ^

For anyone to look (esp. me) you'll need to post photos on here and be prepared to leave them on this thread. I don't like followers of this thread at some later date wondering what's being written about, which makes this thread useless as a resource in the future.


----------



## LadyVintageBags

papertiger said:


> No pics ^
> 
> For anyone to look (esp. me) you'll need to post photos on here and be prepared to leave them on this thread. I don't like followers of this thread at some later date wondering what's being written about, which makes this thread useless as a resource in the future.



Hi papertiger. Yes sorry the first link was a dud but i did post a second link which i posted as a reply to my first post ( i forgot i could use the edit function so i opted for the reply function instead).  https://1drv.ms/f/s!Ao-YyhNcqj2Ehg3c5Vq6dqZY_liZ  

Anyways, sorry about making things difficult.  Here are the uploads to make things more streamline =)  (Please note i have purchased these bags but they haven't arrived yet so i can only provide the pics from the ads, happy to post better/more pics when i receive them =] )

Also please see next post for pics of the next bag (i think its a jackie O bag) 
	

		
			
		

		
	










	

		
			
		

		
	
 =)


----------



## LadyVintageBags




----------



## GerardoB

Hi there, I’m new on this forum.
Last week I found this beauty at my grandmother's house.
Someome can tell me the collection and the relase year of this item?

Thanks


----------



## chocolateolive

No idea but that is so cool!


----------



## Rachellebrn2

Hello! My aunt gifted this purse to me a while ago and I know she purchased it brand new in the 80s-90s maybe? I was wondering if anyone knew a more exact time frame this bag came out? Love learning about vintage bags.


----------



## papertiger

Rachellebrn2 said:


> View attachment 4019559
> View attachment 4019559
> View attachment 4019560
> View attachment 4019562
> View attachment 4019563
> View attachment 4019565
> View attachment 4019566
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello! My aunt gifted this purse to me a while ago and I know she purchased it brand new in the 80s-90s maybe? I was wondering if anyone knew a more exact time frame this bag came out? Love learning about vintage bags.



It's a 1980s GAC Boston


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Hi, I was hoping I could find out some information on this bag I just purchased. I’m very interested in knowing when it was made and the type of  material it is made out of. Is there a name for this model? Also is this a bag I could carry often or is something that would get damaged if I wear it in the rain? I love collecting vintage Italian handbags and this is my first bamboo Gucci top handle. I am very fond of the Gucci bamboo handle handbags and I do plan to purchase more in the future. Thanks in advance for any information you can share with me.


----------



## papertiger

GerardoB said:


> Hi there, I’m new on this forum.
> Last week I found this beauty at my grandmother's house.
> Someome can tell me the collection and the relase year of this item?
> 
> Thanks



If you read through you will see the GAC started 1979, expanded and exploded late 1980s. There were some further canvas bags for export to Japan only in the 1990s but this looks more 1980s.


----------



## papertiger

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hi, I was hoping I could find out some information on this bag I just purchased. I’m very interested in knowing when it was made and the type of  material it is made out of. Is there a name for this model? Also is this a bag I could carry often or is something that would get damaged if I wear it in the rain? I love collecting vintage Italian handbags and this is my first bamboo Gucci top handle. I am very fond of the Gucci bamboo handle handbags and I do plan to purchase more in the future. Thanks in advance for any information you can share with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4044832
> View attachment 4044833
> View attachment 4044834
> View attachment 4044836
> View attachment 4044838
> View attachment 4044839



It's boar skin (also called pigskin, peccary or tunstall) yours is one of Gucci's typical colours (the other being tan) but there are other colours too.

How well it will take to the rain is dependant on if the skin hasn't been allowed to dry out (the tanning of the leather and natural oils repel the water). If the skin appears light, patchy or dry to the touch it will have lost it's natural rain repellence. It would have been helped if it has been used a lot and not just kept for best, as brushing skirts, handled all day etc would help build a patina, the more patina acquired the more resistant it will be. My (preloved) Gucci case is from the same era and it's clear it had something spilled on it, whether or not it was just water I don't know but it's visible, this case never left indoors. I have have Gucci MTO loafers and had no probs although I didn't wear them in the rain to begin with. Other Gucci pigskin I have is newer (just before they stopped producing). I have Hermes and BV pigskin (BV's is sueded lining) with no trouble and the H I wear _very_ frequently, rain no problem.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

papertiger said:


> It's boar skin (also called pigskin, peccary or tunstall) yours is one of Gucci's typical colours (the other being tan) but there are other colours too.
> 
> How well is will take to the rain is dependant on if the skin hasn't been allowed to dry out (the tanning of the leather and natural oils repel the water). If the skin appears light, patchy or dry to the touch it will have lost it's natural rain repellence. It would have been helped if it has been used a lot and not just kept for best, as brushing skirts, handled all day etc would help build a patina, the more patina acquired the more resistant it will be. My (preloved) Gucci case is from the same era and it's clear it had something spilled on it, whether or not it was just water I don't know but it's visible, this case never left indoors. I have have Gucci MTO loafers and had no probs although I didn't wear them in the rain to begin with. Other Gucci pigskin I have is newer (just before they stopped producing). I have Hermes and BV pigskin (BV's is sueded lining) with no trouble and the H I wear _very_ frequently, rain no problem.



Thank you so much Papertiger, I really appreciate you sharing your knowledge. I will check it’s condition thoroughly when I return home. 

Would you say that this bag was made in the 70’s? Thank you so much for you kindness in helping me again. Enjoy the rest of your day [emoji5]


----------



## papertiger

Cyanide Rose said:


> Thank you so much Papertiger, I really appreciate you sharing your knowledge. I will check it’s condition thoroughly when I return home.
> 
> Would you say that this bag was made in the 70’s? Thank you so much for you kindness in helping me again. Enjoy the rest of your day [emoji5]



1950s, poss early-'60s but no later

Edited to say, the patina looks _fabulous_ on this bag and I doubt you would have any problems. As with all Gucci bags, Gucci advise you not to use in the rain if you can help it, so I would just be as sensible as you can. .


----------



## amstevens714

Trying to get picky with my vintage collection and I had to snag this grey ostrich messenger . Sadly something other than water dripped down the front, but otherwise it repels water (which is helpful where I live ) and is in pretty good condition. I’m assuming from the 80s based on the hardware. Papertiger, correct me if I’m wrong ❤️.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

papertiger said:


> 1950s, poss early-'60s but no later
> 
> Edited to say, the patina looks _fabulous_ on this bag and I doubt you would have any problems. As with all Gucci bags, Gucci advise you not to use in the rain if you can help it, so I would just be as sensible as you can. .



This is such an interesting thread, thank you so much again. I will definitely be careful with it.


----------



## papertiger

amstevens714 said:


> Trying to get picky with my vintage collection and I had to snag this grey ostrich messenger . Sadly something other than water dripped down the front, but otherwise it repels water (which is helpful where I live ) and is in pretty good condition. *I’m assuming from the 80s based on the hardware*. Papertiger, correct me if I’m wrong ❤️.


----------



## amstevens714

papertiger said:


> You have some real beauties, each one has so much personality and a reflection of the era it came from. Recently, I have been more attracted to vintage Gucci than new.



I’m chuckling a bit reading this since as of today it seems the Gucci design house agreed with you! Almost everything is some rendition of a vintage piece now


----------



## anasanfran

Here's a link to my friend Tina on Instagram who is the BEST at reconditioning old Gucci bags. She really is amazing and can make a vintage Gucci look brand new and she never used materials that aren't authentic Gucci. She also sells some of the ones she fixes on her Instagram site, I believe. Gotta love my vintage Gucci!! https://www.instagram.com/guccikindofday/


----------



## anasanfran

I LOVE this bag!!!! From the 60s or 70s per the owner and I think I need to buy it. Ban???? Bahhhh!!! Tomorrow, tomorrow... (very curious to know, when is tomorrow???)


----------



## anasanfran

Has anyone noticed how vintage Gucci has soared in popularity and price? I'm sure it's all because of the new that is based on the old. This mini pouch is going for $350 on Tradesy. That is insane. A year ago it would be at the most $80. I guess I have a small fortune in my closet then. Cool.


----------



## papertiger

anasanfran said:


> I LOVE this bag!!!! From the 60s or 70s per the owner and I think I need to buy it. Ban???? Bahhhh!!! Tomorrow, tomorrow... (very curious to know, when is tomorrow???)
> 
> View attachment 4060974



Best of luck!


----------



## papertiger

anasanfran said:


> View attachment 4066150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone noticed how vintage Gucci has soared in popularity and price? I'm sure it's all because of the new that is based on the old. This mini pouch is going for $350 on Tradesy. That is insane. A year ago it would be at the most $80. I guess I have a small fortune in my closet then. Cool.



 I noticed. 

It's not a bad thing, I think pre-loved Gucci has been undervalued for years.


----------



## LaPaloma55

Hi Gucci lovers,
I have a Web Navy Supreme Monogram Leather Blue Canvas Cross Body Bag that has lost the zipper head and pull. Does anyone know where I can get a replacement? The zipper itself is in perfect condition.  Thank you for your help


----------



## St.johnandmore

I know this is an extremely old thread but I’m trying to get more info on five vintage Gucci bags I have recently acquired. Is this the place to do that?



papertiger said:


> *Vintage names *
> 
> Most vintage bags do not have names only model numbers
> 
> Some vintage bags do have names such as:
> 
> The Jackie or Bouvier, named after Jackie Bouvier/Kennedy/Onassis
> 
> The Bardot named after the French actress Brigitte Bardot
> 
> The Britt named after the Swedish actress Britt Ekland
> 
> There was also a Gucci Kelly style named after Grace Kelly (even though the Kelly is more associated with Hermes) which meant a box shape with single top handle and a staple for Gucci and could be made to order.
> 
> Grace Kelly also inspired the original Flora pattern and it was made especially for her in the 1966. 40 years later the print inspired the 2006 S/S collection.
> 
> All of the ladies who inspired these bags were regular customers of Gucci long before the bags were made.


I know


----------



## papertiger

St.johnandmore said:


> I know this is an extremely old thread but I’m trying to get more info on five vintage Gucci bags I have recently acquired. Is this the place to do that?
> 
> 
> I know



yes


----------



## St.johnandmore

papertiger said:


> yes



Ok everyone- I was given these five bags and I’m just looking to get more info on them as I really know nothing about luxury handbags. Can anyone give me the names of these bags, as well as age and estimated value? I can post more detailed pics if needed. Thanks!


----------



## papertiger

St.johnandmore said:


> Ok everyone- I was given these five bags and I’m just looking to get more info on them as I really know nothing about luxury handbags. Can anyone give me the names of these bags, as well as age and estimated value? I can post more detailed pics if needed. Thanks!
> View attachment 4128359
> View attachment 4128360
> View attachment 4128361
> View attachment 4128362
> View attachment 4128364



These are if they're authentic 

1. Tote 
2. Jackie with adaptable shoulder strap
3. Summer tote
4. Suede web-stripe shoulder bag 
5. def one to be looked at on the ATG thread


----------



## St.johnandmore

papertiger said:


> These are if they're authentic
> 
> 1. Tote
> 2. Jackie with adaptable shoulder strap
> 3. Summer tote
> 4. Suede web-stripe shoulder bag
> 5. def one to be looked at on the ATG thread



Thank you so much!! Sorry- very new to this app- what is the ATG thread?


----------



## papertiger

St.johnandmore said:


> Thank you so much!! Sorry- very new to this app- what is the ATG thread?


Authenticate This Gucci


----------



## St.johnandmore

papertiger said:


> Authenticate This Gucci



Thanks!


----------



## Lux890

Hi,

Can I get some more information about this bag?
I would really like "year" of the bag.

Thank you


----------



## papertiger

Lux890 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can I get some more information about this bag?
> I would really like "year" of the bag.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4129171
> View attachment 4129172
> View attachment 4129173
> View attachment 4129174
> View attachment 4129176
> View attachment 4129177
> View attachment 4129178



1990s


----------



## chocolate chip

Papertiger thanks for leading me to this thread. I love all the history and vintage pics.


----------



## papertiger

chocolate chip said:


> Papertiger thanks for leading me to this thread. I love all the history and vintage pics.



My pleasure


----------



## chocolate chip

ok gucci addicts!! My first vintage bag is coming in a week or so. It is a blue travel tote from the 1980's. It is in great condition but missing the removable strap. I want to use it but also keep it looking great. Any suggestions how whether the leather should be treated, conditioned, etc... or should I just leave it as is. Should the canvas be treated.


----------



## bella89

This bag belonged to my grandmother and my mom believes she bought it in Italy in the 1960's.  I have found the pattern before, but I can't find any similar bags with the same type of strap.  It's some sort-of material wrapped in thread, I think.  I wish I knew so I could figure out if it could be cleaned.  Does anyone know?  Or if anyone has anymore information on the bag in general.

Thanks!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

bella89 said:


> This bag belonged to my grandmother and my mom believes she bought it in Italy in the 1960's.  I have found the pattern before, but I can't find any similar bags with the same type of strap.  It's some sort-of material wrapped in thread, I think.  I wish I knew so I could figure out if it could be cleaned.  Does anyone know?  Or if anyone has anymore information on the bag in general.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4174775



I contacted Gucci directly from their site. I had to send them pictures of my bag and they got back to pretty quickly. Unfortunately, they couldn’t help me because they do not use that particular leather anymore. Maybe you could give that a shot? If you search this site for handbag repairs, you may be able to find the name of the repair shop in New York that quite a few people on this site have used for repairs and refurbishing.


----------



## papertiger

chocolate chip said:


> ok gucci addicts!! My first vintage bag is coming in a week or so. It is a blue travel tote from the 1980's. It is in great condition but missing the removable strap. I want to use it but also keep it looking great. Any suggestions how whether the leather should be treated, conditioned, etc... or should I just leave it as is. Should the canvas be treated.



I would just leave it as it is


----------



## papertiger

bella89 said:


> This bag belonged to my grandmother and my mom believes she bought it in Italy in the 1960's.  I have found the pattern before, but I can't find any similar bags with the same type of strap.  It's some sort-of material wrapped in thread, I think.  I wish I knew so I could figure out if it could be cleaned.  Does anyone know?  Or if anyone has anymore information on the bag in general.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4174775




You'll have to show me the inside before dating.

Absolutely, try not to get water on the print, certainly don't try to clean the print at all but if you can manage it you could try to hand-wash_ just _the 'rope' part of the strap ad let it naturally dry. Don't dry clean. The printed outer may not be colourfast and many older bags show bleeding where people have tried to clean. Gucci will repair bags but not clean them for most clients.


----------



## doni

bella89 said:


> This bag belonged to my grandmother and my mom believes she bought it in Italy in the 1960's.  I have found the pattern before, but I can't find any similar bags with the same type of strap.  It's some sort-of material wrapped in thread, I think.  I wish I knew so I could figure out if it could be cleaned.  Does anyone know?  Or if anyone has anymore information on the bag in general.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4174775


Oooh, love it! I guess this is where Michelle got the twisted straps for this Fall collection.


----------



## bella89

papertiger said:


> You'll have to show me the inside before dating.
> 
> Absolutely, try not to get water on the print, certainly don't try to clean the print at all but if you can manage it you could try to hand-wash_ just _the 'rope' part of the strap ad let it naturally dry. Don't dry clean. The printed outer may not be colourfast and many older bags show bleeding where people have tried to clean. Gucci will repair bags but not clean them for most clients.


Thanks for your input!   I really appreciate your response.  Eventually I would like to try and get it professionally cleaned but I wanted to have some knowledge of what shouldn’t be done.  Here’s the interior.


----------



## papertiger

bella89 said:


> Thanks for your input!   I really appreciate your response.  Eventually I would like to try and get it professionally cleaned but I wanted to have some knowledge of what shouldn’t be done.  Here’s the interior.
> View attachment 4191494



Early 1970s


----------



## bella89

papertiger said:


> Early 1970s



Thank you again!


----------



## chocolate chip

papertiger said:


> I would just leave it as it is


thanks I think I will leave as is.  I bought. gold chain to use in place of the missing strap which looks great. So I don't have to use the handles.  
Thanks again!!!


----------



## accessoryfreak

Hi all! Does anyone have suggestions on where to get my pre-loved Gucci bag (purch. from Vestiaire Collective) repaired? There is a small place where the stitching has popped loose on the front of the bag near the tab (see photos below). I have thought about contacting Gucci customer service but don't know if repair is possible through Gucci CS since I didn't purchase from Gucci directly.

Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## Lululuvlux

Hi thank you for this thread. I have read the entire thread and found it very interesting. Really love seeing everyone's bags. I am happy to share my gucci bag. I have had it  authenticated but any further information about it would be greatly appreciated. From the previous posts I'm guessing 1990.


----------



## papertiger

Lululuvlux said:


> Hi thank you for this thread. I have read the entire thread and found it very interesting. Really love seeing everyone's bags. I am happy to share my gucci bag. I have had it  authenticated but any further information about it would be greatly appreciated. From the previous posts I'm guessing 1990.
> 
> View attachment 4200842
> View attachment 4200844
> View attachment 4200845



I think 1990 is a really good educated guess


----------



## papertiger

accessoryfreak said:


> Hi all! Does anyone have suggestions on where to get my pre-loved Gucci bag (purch. from Vestiaire Collective) repaired? There is a small place where the stitching has popped loose on the front of the bag near the tab (see photos below). I have thought about contacting Gucci customer service but don't know if repair is possible through Gucci CS since I didn't purchase from Gucci directly.
> 
> Any thoughts or suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4200298
> View attachment 4200299



I don't know what the recent policy is. No harm to ask, they'll charge for it anyway. It actually looks like it just needs a a stitch


----------



## accessoryfreak

papertiger said:


> I don't know what the recent policy is. No harm to ask, they'll charge for it anyway. It actually looks like it just needs a a stitch


Thank you! I did ask and Gucci US CS said they can't repair. I think I could patch with a discrete fine thread.

Is there a recommendation on where to get it repaired that won't make it worse?


----------



## papertiger

accessoryfreak said:


> Thank you! I did ask and Gucci US CS said they can't repair. I think I could patch with a discrete fine thread.
> 
> Is there a recommendation on where to get it repaired that won't make it worse?



I wouldn't know outside Gucci, sorry.


----------



## snibor

accessoryfreak said:


> Thank you! I did ask and Gucci US CS said they can't repair. I think I could patch with a discrete fine thread.
> 
> Is there a recommendation on where to get it repaired that won't make it worse?



Rago Brothers in Morristown, NJ.  They have a mail in service and will quote for free.  Many high end designers use them for repairs. I first read about them years ago in New York Times.  My local LV store has recommended them to clients. They repaired Gucci items and LV items for me in the past.  I’m not affiliated with them at all and can’t guarantee what they will do for you but might be worth asking.


----------



## chanelprincess

Hi I have just purchased this bag from Ebay and wondered if you could tell me a little more about it please.  I think it was made in the 1960's but I am not sure


----------



## papertiger

chanelprincess said:


> Hi I have just purchased this bag from Ebay and wondered if you could tell me a little more about it please.  I think it was made in the 1960's but I am not sure



It's from the 1960s and one of the earliest examples of the GG print used on a handbag. Because of the pristine condition and the original packaging you may like show it to the Gucci Museum in Florence


----------



## chanelprincess

papertiger said:


> It's from the 1960s and one of the earliest examples of the GG print used on a handbag. Because of the pristine condition and the original packaging you may like show it to the Gucci Museum in Florence


Oh wow! It is in beautiful condition, it even has the original Gucci tissue paper with it.  I tried to do some research online, but its difficult to find examples of this GG print.  How would I go about showing it to the Gucci museum?


----------



## papertiger

chanelprincess said:


> Oh wow! It is in beautiful condition, it even has the original Gucci tissue paper with it.  I tried to do some research online, but its difficult to find examples of this GG print.  How would I go about showing it to the Gucci museum?



I searched for their email (I have emailed them in the past) but I think it's changed. The museum has even lost its stand-alone website (now just part of gucci.com)

Phone +39 055 7592 7010 and ask for the email for the Head of Archives.


----------



## chanelprincess

papertiger said:


> I searched for their email (I have emailed them in the past) but I think it's changed. The museum has even lost its stand-alone website (now just part of gucci.com)
> 
> Phone +39 055 7592 7010 and ask for the email for the Head of Archives.


Thanks, I have sent an email through the main Gucci website.  I am in the UK so hopefully it will go through to them in Italy.   If I don't get a reply I will try and call them.  Its a shame, there doesn't appear to be much information about the Archives at all.  Is there any other resource that I could use to find out more information about this bag?


----------



## papertiger

chanelprincess said:


> Thanks, I have sent an email through the main Gucci website.  I am in the UK so hopefully it will go through to them in Italy.   If I don't get a reply I will try and call them.  Its a shame, there doesn't appear to be much information about the Archives at all.  Is there any other resource that I could use to find out more information about this bag?




.
Probably not. You could try Chisties as both Gucci and Christies are linked by Kering. They can probably get hold of people at the museum if their resident bag expert needs help (which they frequently do). Not sure you'll get much more than 1960s shoulder bag from a Summer collection but worth a try.


----------



## doni

Amazing!


chanelprincess said:


> Hi I have just purchased this bag from Ebay and wondered if you could tell me a little more about it please.  I think it was made in the 1960's but I am not sure


----------



## chanelprincess

doni said:


> Amazing!


Thank you!   Thanks Papertiger I will see what I can do.  If there is any more information I will let you know.  Just one question, what leather would it have been lined with?  It looks a lot like pigs skin, (some pores) but it is quite soft.  Not sure if pigs skin is soft, but the bags that I have had in the past have been quite firm (if you know what I mean   )


----------



## papertiger

chanelprincess said:


> Thank you!   Thanks Papertiger I will see what I can do.  If there is any more information I will let you know.  Just one question, what leather would it have been lined with?  It looks a lot like pigs skin, (some pores) but it is quite soft.  Not sure if pigs skin is soft, but the bags that I have had in the past have been quite firm (if you know what I mean   )



Depends on the age and size of the boar used. Post a closer pic of leather so far it looks like calf


----------



## chanelprincess

papertiger said:


> Depends on the age and size of the boar used. Post a closer pic of leather so far it looks like calf[/QUOTE





papertiger said:


> Depends on the age and size of the boar used. Post a closer pic of leather so far it looks like calf


----------



## chanelprincess

chanelprincess said:


>


----------



## chanelprincess

chanelprincess said:


>


Sorry, the image wasn't uploading for some reason.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Lululuvlux

papertiger said:


> I think 1990 is a really good educated guess



Thankyou this thread helped alot!


----------



## papertiger

chanelprincess said:


> Sorry, the image wasn't uploading for some reason.  Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4213616



From the pic, and whichever this part is, it looks like boar (pigskin)


----------



## chanelprincess

chanelprincess said:


> Sorry, the image wasn't uploading for some reason.  Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4213616





papertiger said:


> From the pic, and whichever this part is, it looks like boar (pigskin)


Thanks, yes I thought it probably was.


----------



## dharma

Hello! I would love to know more about this bag, it was purchased new by me at NM Gucci boutique anywhere from 10-20 years ago. I only remember that it was at sale time, it was missing the price tag and the sales associate made a handwritten tag and priced it around 500-700.00. I know that’s really vague but it’s a start. I always assumed it was embossed but the skin pattern is too irregular and Papertiger has told me in another thread that it’s croc. I would love to know if it had a style name and who was designing Gucci at the time. Pictures include the dust bag and booklet in case it helps with dating.








Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## papertiger

dharma said:


> Hello! I would love to know more about this bag, it was purchased new by me at NM Gucci boutique anywhere from 10-20 years ago. I only remember that it was at sale time, it was missing the price tag and the sales associate made a handwritten tag and priced it around 500-700.00. I know that’s really vague but it’s a start. I always assumed it was embossed but the skin pattern is too irregular and Papertiger has told me in another thread that it’s croc. I would love to know if it had a style name and who was designing Gucci at the time. Pictures include the dust bag and booklet in case it helps with dating.
> View attachment 4214812
> View attachment 4214814
> View attachment 4214816
> View attachment 4214818
> 
> View attachment 4214824
> View attachment 4214823
> 
> Thank you very much for your help!



An early Millennium bag (TF as CD - Frida joined the company as handbag designer in 2002). People think TF when they wave their post-2003 bags but actually _she_ designed them, your bag is slightly earlier. Strangely Gucci was more popular for its TF RTW at that time but it's a good example of the little minimalist shoulder bags in fashion at that time. That it's croc means there won't have been many so pretty rare.


----------



## dharma

Thank you, PT! It’s funny I’ve always loved this bag and dreamed of owning a “real croc” bag in this color.  My dream came true! I’m glad it’s minimalist style still feels fresh to me.


----------



## snibor

dharma said:


> Hello! I would love to know more about this bag, it was purchased new by me at NM Gucci boutique anywhere from 10-20 years ago. I only remember that it was at sale time, it was missing the price tag and the sales associate made a handwritten tag and priced it around 500-700.00. I know that’s really vague but it’s a start. I always assumed it was embossed but the skin pattern is too irregular and Papertiger has told me in another thread that it’s croc. I would love to know if it had a style name and who was designing Gucci at the time. Pictures include the dust bag and booklet in case it helps with dating.
> View attachment 4214812
> View attachment 4214814
> View attachment 4214816
> View attachment 4214818
> 
> View attachment 4214824
> View attachment 4214823
> 
> Thank you very much for your help!



Beautiful piece.


----------



## SimonLaunder

Hey Guys, I’m new to site. Keep getting ragged about posting in the wrong places. Could someone assist with this post please?

See link below:

Vintage Gucci Travel Case
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/Vintage-Gucci-Travel-Case.997174/


----------



## SimonLaunder

Ladies and Gents - Thank you. I’ve gone through every post and you all have some AMAZING pieces. Comments/Advice incredibly informative. Definitely inspiring me to start collecting! Thank you!


----------



## LostInBal

Hello ladies 
I’m new here and oldie lover so would like to post a couple of them I got recently. Please, could someone tell me the year of production and style? Many thanks in advance!
note: second one has three compartments and no serial because interior has been restored.


----------



## LostInBal

aalinne_72 said:


> Hello ladies
> I’m new here and oldie lover so would like to post a couple of them I got recently. Please, could someone tell me the year of production and style? Many thanks in advance!
> note: second one has three compartments and no serial because interior has been restored.


Nobody?


----------



## papertiger

aalinne_72 said:


> Hello ladies
> I’m new here and oldie lover so would like to post a couple of them I got recently. Please, could someone tell me the year of production and style? Many thanks in advance!
> note: second one has three compartments and no serial because interior has been restored.



We need an inside shot of the tag to date


----------



## LostInBal

papertiger said:


> We need an inside shot of the tag to date


I only have the tote´s striped one. The second one (shoulder/crossbody) was removed wen inside linen was restored (but an approximation please?). Thank you so much


----------



## papertiger

aalinne_72 said:


> I only have the tote´s striped one. The second one (shoulder/crossbody) was removed wen inside linen was restored (but an approximation please?). Thank you so much



this one is from the 1980s


----------



## chanelprincess

papertiger said:


> It's from the 1960s and one of the earliest examples of the GG print used on a handbag. Because of the pristine condition and the original packaging you may like show it to the Gucci Museum in Florence




Hi Papertiger, just to give you an update on my bag.  Ie eventually managed to get an email to the Gucci museum in Florence through the Gucci website.  I was contacted by the museum and they were very interested in the bag and offered to purchase it from me.  However,  after some consideration I have decided to keep it at the moment as I haven't had chance to use it yet.  I have left it open that if I did want to sell in the future that I would get in touch with them.  They couldn't give me any more information about the bag because apparently it isn't their policy to discuss these things.


----------



## healthysaver

Hi can someone tell me what this bag's name is and the possible era?  I have been researching here and online but couldn't find much info on the bag.  I wanted to see inside view and any info on the bag.  Thank you.


----------



## healthysaver

Last try to add the correct pictures.


----------



## papertiger

chanelprincess said:


> Hi Papertiger, just to give you an update on my bag.  Ie eventually managed to get an email to the Gucci museum in Florence through the Gucci website.  I was contacted by the museum and they were very interested in the bag and offered to purchase it from me.  However,  after some consideration I have decided to keep it at the moment as I haven't had chance to use it yet.  I have left it open that if I did want to sell in the future that I would get in touch with them.  *They couldn't give me any more information about the bag because apparently it isn't their policy to discuss these things*.



I think that's a big mistake on their part! Perhaps it may need weeks of investigation. It's the kind of standard response that does not endear present and future Gucci fans (hope they are reading this). The fact the were willing to buy it means you know it's rare as they don't buy what they have plenty of.

 Enjoy your beautiful bag


----------



## papertiger

healthysaver said:


> View attachment 4240319
> View attachment 4240320
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last try to add the correct pictures.



I would post this on the AT Gucci thread and give me more close-ups of everything (no flash) cos the bag stye, bag materials and the inside tag and labels are seriously out of kilter.


----------



## healthysaver

Papertiger,
I just posted the question again over there.  Do you mean it might be possibly fake?  I couldn't find many bags of this exact style online.  Thank you for the advice.


----------



## plastic-fish

papertiger said:


> I think that's a big mistake on their part! Perhaps it may need weeks of investigation. It's the kind of standard response that does not endear present and future Gucci fans (hope they are reading this). The fact the were willing to buy it means you know it's rare as they don't buy what they have plenty of.
> 
> Enjoy your beautiful bag



Well said PT!  I’d understand their response for regular plentiful bags but given the rarity of the bag and original packaging AND that they offered to buy it, they should have done a bit more research.  I know if it were me, I’d have loved the challenge of the research but I’m a vintage nerd... Well said PT, well said...


----------



## dreamjeanie

papertiger said:


> It's from the 1960s and one of the earliest examples of the GG print used on a handbag. Because of the pristine condition and the original packaging you may like show it to the Gucci Museum in Florence



Wow, what a find this is!


----------



## rl333

Hi! Just got a new vintage bag on the Real Real and am curious about when it’s from! Attached are some pictures  thank you!!


----------



## dantev

Hi, I am looking to get some info about this bag.  It says Gucci Boutique on the inside.  Any info would be great, Thank you.


----------



## papertiger

dantev said:


> Hi, I am looking to get some info about this bag.  It says Gucci Boutique on the inside.  Any info would be great, Thank you.



Can't tell much by 1 pic of the bag, sorry.


----------



## rl333

Hey @papertiger! You seem to be the expert  any insight on this bag? Very much appreciated. Thank you 



rl333 said:


> Hi! Just got a new vintage bag on the Real Real and am curious about when it’s from! Attached are some pictures  thank you!!


----------



## Houdhoud

Hi @papertiger, I just bought a vintage Gucci bag. Here are some pictures I took. Please help me authenticate it so I can decide if I have to return it or not. Thank you so much in advance 

Edit: Please add to the Authenticate This Gucci thread, this is not the correct thread for that PT


----------



## dantev

papertiger said:


> Can't tell much by 1 pic of the bag, sorry.


That is the only photo I have.  The bag was my Mothers and is currently at my cousins house.  I did find one bag online that is the same style, different leather here,  and has the same marking inside.  This bag also has that marking, with a better closeup to see it.  This tells me 1960's and I am guessing an upper end for value. The designation 'Boutique' makes me think it is either a product line or an identifier of where it was made, or both.  I am sure my mother owned this bag for at least 30-40 years.  She left about 40 bags with brands like Tod's, Sabina, Lisette, Fugatti, Furla, Magid, Koret, Hanae Mori, Frenchy, Ande.. all seem to be vintage.  So I am learning about handbags and it is difficult to match these {older} bags to find info about them.


----------



## EvangelineRain

Does anyone know what time period this clutch is from? Thank you!


----------



## papertiger

EvangelineRain said:


> Does anyone know what time period this clutch is from? Thank you!
> View attachment 4284942
> View attachment 4284943
> View attachment 4284944
> View attachment 4284945
> View attachment 4284947



1980s


----------



## EvangelineRain

papertiger said:


> 1980s


Thanks so much! I'm so in love with it.


----------



## Radiolaria

Hello all! First post here. I recently purchased a vintage Gucci tote in a print I've been obsessed with but have never been able to find any information about and I'd love it if any of you could help me out. As far as I can tell this print is very rare, at least I've hardly ever seen it compared with Flora or the GG diamond. I've seen it in a few different styles on various vintage selling sites -- a men's button down, a beach towel, and handbags (my tote, a similar tote with a single strap, a clutch or wallet, and a bucket bag). I've only ever seen this blue colorway. I think it's from the 80's, give or take a few years (I found an ad featuring a beach towel from '94). I'm a textile designer myself and really interested in fashion history and I'm in love with this print and would love to learn more about it. Thanks!! 

Description for anybody who might be searching like I was  -- checkerboard or patchwork or tile design featuring GUCCI in large black capital letters, plus illustrations of flowers, butterflies, loafers, teacups, boots, horse bit, peaches, oranges, fish, purses, and a sun motif. Ground colors are blue, dark blue and white/cream.


----------



## papertiger

Radiolaria said:


> Hello all! First post here. I recently purchased a vintage Gucci tote in a print I've been obsessed with but have never been able to find any information about and I'd love it if any of you could help me out. As far as I can tell this print is very rare, at least I've hardly ever seen it compared with Flora or the GG diamond. I've seen it in a few different styles on various vintage selling sites -- a men's button down, a beach towel, and handbags (my tote, a similar tote with a single strap, a clutch or wallet, and a bucket bag). I've only ever seen this blue colorway. I think it's from the 80's, give or take a few years (I found an ad featuring a beach towel from '94). I'm a textile designer myself and really interested in fashion history and I'm in love with this print and would love to learn more about it. Thanks!!
> 
> Description for anybody who might be searching like I was  -- checkerboard or patchwork or tile design featuring GUCCI in large black capital letters, plus illustrations of flowers, butterflies, loafers, teacups, boots, horse bit, peaches, oranges, fish, purses, and a sun motif. Ground colors are blue, dark blue and white/cream.



I'd have to see the inside tag but as far as I know it was only the mid-90s


----------



## Radiolaria

papertiger said:


> I'd have to see the inside tag but as far as I know it was only the mid-90s



Thank you! Do you by any chance know the name of the print? Here's the inside tag:


----------



## papertiger

Anyone who needs anything authenticated post here (only - at least initially) :https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-gucci.922866/page-487#post-32818794

This thread is not a shortcut to having vintage (or any) items authenticated


----------



## klkipp

Hi, vintage Gucci experts! I have learned so much from this thread! I recently purchased this little gem and based on everything I've read/feeling the bag in person, I'm certain it's authentic. I'm just wondering if you can help me with an approximate "birthday". I can't seem to find anything similar on any forum/google search and the serial number isn't helping. Thank you!!


----------



## papertiger

klkipp said:


> Hi, vintage Gucci experts! I have learned so much from this thread! I recently purchased this little gem and based on everything I've read/feeling the bag in person, I'm certain it's authentic. I'm just wondering if you can help me with an approximate "birthday". I can't seem to find anything similar on any forum/google search and the serial number isn't helping. Thank you!!
> View attachment 4325797
> View attachment 4325798
> View attachment 4325799
> View attachment 4325801
> View attachment 4325802
> View attachment 4325803



Late '80s-early '90s


----------



## joeylondon

Thanks so much to @papertiger for this thread!  It's been amazing to read through and learn so much.   I'm really happy to share the outcome of me reading this - my first two vintage bags that arrived on the same day last week!  I love them both I think the left hand one is 1950s - I found a picture of it in an advert that was dated 1950s so going off that!  I'm assuming there is no style name, it has the number 21 inside if that provides any info. The boston is a GAC, thinking early 1980s.  I can't really find any info on the black canvas and there doesn't seem to be as much around, so would be nice to learn a bit more about it if anyone knows!

I have worked on them a bit, but have a couple of questions on each:
- The GAC had been stored away for a long time, and so the canvas is quite stiff.  It is set into folds at the bottom and sides.  I'm hoping this will get better through use.  Or I could really overstuff it?  I'm a bit worried about the canvas cracking.  Is there anything I can use to soften up? (Although I guess I don't want it too soft, it's quite good having the hard bottom to keep the shape).  It is non-coated canvas, so haven't had much luck searching through the forum since everything seems to be about coated bags.
- I have read papertiger's advice/warnings on looking after patent leather, so keeping that in mind, but it doesn't seem to be sticky yet.  The front clasp is gold, but the triangle bit is silver - I thought it was tarnished, but it won't come off and so looks like the silver has worn away to show the metal underneath - any suggestions about what I can do about it?  The handle is a bit wonky - not sure how to straighten it out except through use?  Also, I'm vaguely thinking of getting the handle removed and getting a chain strap, is that crazy?

My resolution this year was to buy all clothes/accessories vintage or preloved, in an attempt to be more sustainable and this thread got me really excited about discovering the history of vintage bags, which I hadn't even thought about and find really interesting!


----------



## oconnorama

I have been searching for this bag of Carrie's from Sex and the City for YEARS and cannot seem to hunt it down. I'm almost certain it is a vintage Gucci bag and am hoping to identify it - if not, what brand is it? Do you know of any lookalikes? For reference this s from SATC Season 2, Episode 27 (1999).


----------



## papertiger

Radiolaria said:


> Thank you! Do you by any chance know the name of the print? Here's the inside tag:



1990s. I'll have to research the name of the print


----------



## papertiger

joeylondon said:


> Thanks so much to @papertiger for this thread!  It's been amazing to read through and learn so much.   I'm really happy to share the outcome of me reading this - my first two vintage bags that arrived on the same day last week!  I love them both I think the left hand one is 1950s - I found a picture of it in an advert that was dated 1950s so going off that!  I'm assuming there is no style name, it has the number 21 inside if that provides any info. The boston is a GAC, thinking early 1980s.  I can't really find any info on the black canvas and there doesn't seem to be as much around, so would be nice to learn a bit more about it if anyone knows!
> 
> I have worked on them a bit, but have a couple of questions on each:
> - The GAC had been stored away for a long time, and so the canvas is quite stiff.  It is set into folds at the bottom and sides.  I'm hoping this will get better through use.  Or I could really overstuff it?  I'm a bit worried about the canvas cracking.  Is there anything I can use to soften up? (Although I guess I don't want it too soft, it's quite good having the hard bottom to keep the shape).  It is non-coated canvas, so haven't had much luck searching through the forum since everything seems to be about coated bags.
> - I have read papertiger's advice/warnings on looking after patent leather, so keeping that in mind, but it doesn't seem to be sticky yet.  The front clasp is gold, but the triangle bit is silver - I thought it was tarnished, but it won't come off and so looks like the silver has worn away to show the metal underneath - any suggestions about what I can do about it?  The handle is a bit wonky - not sure how to straighten it out except through use?  Also, I'm vaguely thinking of getting the handle removed and getting a chain strap, is that crazy?
> 
> My resolution this year was to buy all clothes/accessories vintage or preloved, in an attempt to be more sustainable and this thread got me really excited about discovering the history of vintage bags, which I hadn't even thought about and find really interesting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4361626
> View attachment 4361627



So fantastic thank you. 

Patent leather was at an early stage then so yes, please be careful. 

I would store knitwear in the Boston for a few weeks and see if that makes a difference but the canvas will straighten out over time with use anyway.


----------



## papertiger

oconnorama said:


> I have been searching for this bag of Carrie's from Sex and the City for YEARS and cannot seem to hunt it down. I'm almost certain it is a vintage Gucci bag and am hoping to identify it - if not, what brand is it? Do you know of any lookalikes? For reference this s from SATC Season 2, Episode 27 (1999).



There was a Gucci bag like this from the 1950s (but it was copied by other designers too, esp. Italians like Cesare Paccini and Roberta di Camerino).  I will be on the lookout for other pics.


----------



## tdub

I’m looking for any additional information on the below Gucci bags. These were all owned by my grandmother and most likely purchased between 1968 and 1982.  I believe they are all crocodile.  My grandmother passed before I was born and I would like to know any bits of history on these bags. Any tips for storage, care, repair of these bags?  

The pink bag, I believe is the 1973 style bag. 

The burgundy and yellow bags, I have not been able to find anything similar. 

The brown bag with gold chain, I have been able to find a similar style on the internet, but have no idea if the purse has a name or anything. 

See second post with additional pictures. Any thoughts or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## tdub

tdub said:


> I’m looking for any additional information on the below Gucci bags. These were all owned by my grandmother and most likely purchased between 1968 and 1982.  I believe they are all crocodile.  My grandmother passed before I was born and I would like to know any bits of history on these bags. Any tips for storage, care, repair of these bags?
> 
> The pink bag, I believe is the 1973 style bag.
> 
> The burgundy and yellow bags, I have not been able to find anything similar.
> 
> The brown bag with gold chain, I have been able to find a similar style on the internet, but have no idea if the purse has a name or anything.
> 
> See second post with additional pictures. Any thoughts or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## papertiger

Late '60s
1979
1973
1970

The stirrup has been repaired at some point by a non-gucci craftsperson.

They all need stuffing when stored and professional care.


----------



## tdub

Thank you!  The insight is greatly appreciated. It is nice to know the years. 

Also, just to confirm, is the stirrup the yellow bag?  I thought the “single G” hardware looked a little wonky on it...


----------



## joeylondon

I've been loving using my GAC boston and have bought some other vintage Gucci cross-bodies that I adore and will share soon.  I just got this one today though, and even though I specifically asked the seller about the lining condition - they said it was fine.  But the lining is so flakey!  I did get a good deal on it, and like the fact that there is a bag based on it in the current Ophidia line (the GG supreme medium shoulder bag here https://www.gucci.com/it/en_gb/pr/w...supreme-medium-shoulder-bag-p-52335496IWT8745) but feel like I need to return it even though the outside is pristine because I don't know how I can put things in it with the lining in this condition.  Looking through the threads it looks as though there is nothing i can do about the lining.  Does anyone have any experience or suggestions with this problem?

For anyone interested the dimensions are exactly the same as the current version, but the strap drop is a lot less


----------



## joeylondon

I've found some more threads about the lining issue, so now deciding whether to try and brush it out and vacuum it or just return it! I'm just annoyed with the seller seeing as I specifically asked about the lining to avoid this...


----------



## DaisyDD

Bee-licious said:


> Here’s another vintage! I love that I can carry this as a top handle bag and crossbody with the adjustable strap. It’s a roomy bag with structure and feet on the bottom. I was thinking of getting the LV speedy bandouliere but the 25 was too small and the 30 looked like a duffle so I decided on a vintage Gucci instead and I’m so glad I did. I saved a heap of money and this looks way better on me than the speedy bandouliere. Plus I love coated vintage Gucci fabric; it’s carefree and I don’t worry about the rain or elements.


What is the name of this purse?  I absolutely love it!!!!!!


----------



## Bee-licious

DaisyDD said:


> What is the name of this purse?  I absolutely love it!!!!!!


Honestly have no idea! It’s a vintage bag but it has feet, handles and a crossbody strap so it’s literally PERFECT. I hope you find one!


----------



## LilTiffany

Any Diana shopper tote owners that could shed some light? I just received this purchase and found the leather to be very stiff/shiny and it does not have the typical leather smell/feel. Has anyone else found this to be the case with their all leather shopper tote/Diana bags from the 90’s?

I was anticipating a softer leather, perhaps a bit more « meaty » or lush like my Togo leather, whereas this feels very « manufactured /processed», but was interested to hear others’ experiences/wisdom. Attached is a comparison pic to show the difference.

Also, this one has a canvas lining vs. The « prone to peel » leather. Has anyone else purchased a Leather Vintage Diana bag with plain canvas lining?

Thanks for sharing your thoughts/experience!


----------



## papertiger

LilTiffany said:


> Any Diana shopper tote owners that could shed some light? I just received this purchase and found the leather to be very stiff/shiny and it does not have the typical leather smell/feel. Has anyone else found this to be the case with their all leather shopper tote/Diana bags from the 90’s?
> 
> I was anticipating a softer leather, perhaps a bit more « meaty » or lush like my Togo leather, whereas this feels very « manufactured /processed», but was interested to hear others’ experiences/wisdom. Attached is a comparison pic to show the difference.
> 
> Also, this one has a canvas lining vs. The « prone to peel » leather. Has anyone else purchased a Leather Vintage Diana bag with plain canvas lining?
> 
> Thanks for sharing your thoughts/experience!



Could be as a classic bag it was made as a Summer piece. Gucci's Summer bags often had canvas or cotton.  It looks like Boar across the top so perhaps not calf at all.


----------



## LilTiffany

papertiger said:


> Could be as a classic bag it was made as a Summer piece. Gucci's Summer bags often had canvas or cotton.  It looks like Boar across the top so perhaps ot calf at all.



Thanks for the insight and knowledge PaperTiger (and amazingly speedy response)! That might also help explain why the date code is xxx.xxx.xxxx vs. other similar ones that were xxx.xxxx.xxxx.

Has anyone been able to figure out the method of determining year codes? This one is 002.123.0260. And was this just called a bamboo shopper tote or did it have a different name?

Thanks for taking the time to share and enlighten us.


----------



## shogomomo

Hi! I'm hoping someone would be able to give me ANY information at all about a vintage Gucci wallet I just purchased. I can't seem to find any info online at all!

https://www.ebth.com/items/10269423-gucci-blue-grained-leather-bifold-continental-wallet

I have the wallet in my possession now, so I can provide any further details/pics/etc if needed, but really I'm just hoping to learn a bit about the history of it.


----------



## N.O.A.

Here is a handbag. Probably 60s or 70s. Please PM if you can enlighten me.


----------



## N.O.A.

N.O.A. said:


> Here is a handbag. Probably 60s or 70s. Please PM if you can enlighten me.


I cannot post photos it seems. What's the trick?


----------



## papertiger

N.O.A. said:


> I cannot post photos it seems. What's the trick?



https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/posting-photos.25/


----------



## accessoryfreak

Does anyone know what year or era this Gucci Jolicoeur mini is from? I recently purchased it from Fashionphile. The charms, esp. the clutch charm, make me think Tom Ford era but perhaps not.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## accessoryfreak

Inside tag pics


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Hello fellow vintage lovers, I just bought this vintage Gucci bag- I have not received it yet but I am already Thinking about how I could polish this baby up.
How would you care for the leather parts? Should I use leather conditioner? Leather sheen?
Any experience with dying this kind leather?


----------



## papertiger

accessoryfreak said:


> Does anyone know what year or era this Gucci Jolicoeur mini is from? I recently purchased it from Fashionphile. The charms, esp. the clutch charm, make me think Tom Ford era but perhaps not.
> 
> Thanks for the help!
> View attachment 4409445



Slightly later, mid '00s


----------



## papertiger

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> Hello fellow vintage lovers, I just bought this vintage Gucci bag- I have not received it yet but I am already Thinking about how I could polish this baby up.
> How would you care for the leather parts? Should I use leather conditioner? Leather sheen?
> Any experience with dying this kind leather?
> View attachment 4448823



Don't dye it. A neutral leather creme with or without beeswax will be all that's needed.  It's probably boar so sheen comes with use and being well cared for and not artificially.


----------



## N.O.A.




----------



## papertiger

N.O.A. said:


> View attachment 4448881
> View attachment 4448882
> View attachment 4448882
> View attachment 4448883
> View attachment 4448884
> View attachment 4448886



Late-1950s/early-'60s


----------



## papertiger

Identifying Zumi's ancestors


----------



## anasanfran

papertiger said:


> Identifying Zumi's ancestors



Awesome! I actually don't remember this at all. Of course, my obsession didn't start until the 80's Bostons that we all had back then. Lovin' this, PT. I thought this emblem was a new thing. See...you always managed to school me!!


----------



## papertiger

anasanfran said:


> Awesome! I actually don't remember this at all. Of course, my obsession didn't start until the 80's Bostons that we all had back then. Lovin' this, PT. I thought this emblem was a new thing. See...you always managed to school me!!



There's always more things to learn about Gucci, for me too of course. You have a very fine collection. 

One thing we have all learned through the years as this thread has progressed is that Gucci often bring variations of the same model _every_ 10 - 20 years. The 'Padlock' bag came out in the 1950s, then in the 1980s, again the in the 1990s and once again 2015. Next year they will be bringing the horse-bit back so be on the lookout for older versions of those. It's not the giant horse-bit of the 00s which I also like but a very ladylike scale. 

*In 2 years time Gucci will be a century old.* We all need to start saving, especially me.


----------



## anasanfran

chanelprincess said:


> Hi I have just purchased this bag from Ebay and wondered if you could tell me a little more about it please.  I think it was made in the 1960's but I am not sure



Now this is AMAZING! Hold on to that puppy!!


----------



## ambermoon

Hi vintage lovers.
I'd love info abt this bag
Bagaholic101 said it was made no later than 1970s
What can I do to improve it's condition?
Thank you!!


----------



## Kmf3pb

Hi! I’m new to this and just purchased this vintage Gucci yesterday. I’ve been looking online but haven’t been able to find much information on the history/ name of this bag. Does anyone know? Thank you.


----------



## ILP

This bag is from the Accessory Collection.  Does anyone know what year it’s from?  Or how to clean the leather?


----------



## Earcil

Hello! Just purchased this vintage leather bag and was hoping someone could help put an approximate year to it. From what I’ve read in this thread I’m guessing 70s? Any insight is appreciated, thanks!


----------



## jujus

Hi PT.. want to let you know this thread is amazing!! been learning alot from reading this thread!  I came across a vintage Gucci and was wondering if anyone could help me date this bag.. the seller is guessing it's from the 80s.. thanks in advance!


----------



## Marianasingsopera

This vintage Gucci also contains a key to open the bag. I suspect it is from the 1950's because of the logo. Is it exclusive, rare? What is the approximate value?


----------



## Harper Quinn

This vintage (? 80s) camel horse bit beauty is making its way to me. I might still need to get the canvas version with brown trim though!


----------



## papertiger

Marianasingsopera said:


> This vintage Gucci also contains a key to open the bag. I suspect it is from the 1950's because of the logo. Is it exclusive, rare? What is the approximate value?



Slightly later. You'll need to feed it, it's very dry. 

It would have been aimed at guys. Typical Gucci, not particularly rare and certainly not exclusive but very classic and lovely to have.


----------



## papertiger

Harper Quinn said:


> This vintage (? 80s) camel horse bit beauty is making its way to me. I might still need to get the canvas version with brown trim though!



Late '60s early '70s. later they didn't bother with the craftsman's stamp (Mr/Ms. 42) I can tell the date too from that particular fine horse-bit style because similar hardware on a pair of ladies heeled loafers that are early 1970s. 

As you can see it's related to the 1955 and is one of those bags that gets revived for every generation, 1980s included. Frida did them with the oversized horse-bits and called them the Horse-bit Chain (Shoulder) bag in a stamped leather in the '00s but it's the same bag essentially. 

Get both. Keep both!!


----------



## papertiger

jujus said:


> Hi PT.. want to let you know this thread is amazing!! been learning alot from reading this thread!  I came across a vintage Gucci and was wondering if anyone could help me date this bag.. the seller is guessing it's from the 80s.. thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4565221



I'm guessing '80s too but this was a very 1960s design and I've never seen a 1980s one. You may want to get paid for authentication just in case.


----------



## Harper Quinn

papertiger said:


> Late '60s early '70s. later they didn't bother with the craftsman's stamp (Mr/Ms. 42) I can tell the date too from that particular fine horse-bit style because similar hardware on a pair of ladies heeled loafers that are early 1970s.
> 
> As you can see it's related to the 1955 and is one of those bags that gets revived for every generation, 1980s included. Frida did them with the oversized horse-bits and called them the Horse-bit Chain (Shoulder) bag in a stamped leather in the '00s but it's the same bag essentially.
> 
> Get both. Keep both!!


You’re an incredible fountain of knowledge and as ever so helpful and articulate. Thank you.
The bag arrived but it was smaller than stated- the seller’s measurements were the same as the current, revived version but they were smaller in real life. So it’s not love and going back, sadly. I will try and get a new one though, cannot wait for this!

Thank you again for the wonderful wealth of information, I love this thread. The visuals are also
stunning. Trying to get through a bit, every day.


----------



## papertiger

Harper Quinn said:


> You’re an incredible fountain of knowledge and as ever so helpful and articulate. Thank you.
> The bag arrived but it was smaller than stated- the seller’s measurements were the same as the current, revived version but they were smaller in real life. So it’s not love and going back, sadly. I will try and get a new one though, cannot wait for this!
> 
> Thank you again for the wonderful wealth of information, I love this thread. The visuals are also
> stunning. Trying to get through a bit, every day.



My pleasure. 

So sorry the bag didn't work out. Can't believe how many people can't be bothered to get a tape measure out.


----------



## papertiger

ambermoon said:


> Hi vintage lovers.
> I'd love info abt this bag
> Bagaholic101 said it was made no later than 1970s
> What can I do to improve it's condition?
> Thank you!!



Let me have a look at the inside sig. Certainly no earlier than mid 1960s from the monogrammed print


----------



## papertiger

Earcil said:


> Hello! Just purchased this vintage leather bag and was hoping someone could help put an approximate year to it. From what I’ve read in this thread I’m guessing 70s? Any insight is appreciated, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4526762
> View attachment 4526763
> View attachment 4526765
> View attachment 4526761



Almost right, looks more 1960s from some of the features


----------



## doni

papertiger said:


> Slightly later. You'll need to feed it, it's very dry.
> 
> It would have been aimed at guys. Typical Gucci, not particularly rare and certainly not exclusive but very classic and lovely to have.


Is it not pecari?

@Marianasingsopera


----------



## papertiger

doni said:


> Is it not pecari?
> 
> @Marianasingsopera



Boar

Pecari are also from the pig family (hence the little spots on the skin from the coarse hair) but are smaller and their skins usually made into gloves and smaller items that need to be very both very supple and hardwearing. Pecari skins are even more very expensive than boarskin.  Boar of course live in the wild in Tuscany.


----------



## Vintagegucciguy

I joined this forum many years ago and forgot all about it until I came across it again. I'm a collector with approximately 700 pieces in my collection. I'll share a few photos.


----------



## Vintagegucciguy

Here's one more... I'll post more occasionally. Hope you guys enjoy the photos


----------



## papertiger

Vintagegucciguy said:


> I joined this forum many years ago and forgot all about it until I came across it again. I'm a collector with approximately 700 pieces in my collection. I'll share a few photos.



Looks as good as any museum. 

Thanks for sharing your wonderful collection. Loving your Leonardo print pieces especially. 

I 'only' have around 40 Gucci bags. You make me feel better about my 'capsule collection'


----------



## Vintagegucciguy

papertiger said:


> Looks as good as any museum.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your wonderful collection. Loving your Leonardo print pieces especially.
> 
> I 'only' have around 40 Gucci bags. You make me feel better about my 'capsule collection'


Thank you for sharing you knowledge and helping so many people. I'm knowledgeable about vintage pieces so I will try to help answer some questions to take the heavy load off you if you'd like.


----------



## papertiger

Vintagegucciguy said:


> Thank you for sharing you knowledge and helping so many people. I'm knowledgeable about vintage pieces so I will try to help answer some questions to take the heavy load off you if you'd like.



That would be fantastic, thank you 

Please contribute as you wish, just have fun, we're very pleased to have you with us


----------



## Houdhoud

Vintagegucciguy said:


> I joined this forum many years ago and forgot all about it until I came across it again. I'm a collector with approximately 700 pieces in my collection. I'll share a few photos.


OMG, Is that paradise ? I thought I was crazy having almost 30 vintage Gucci pieces but this... wow


----------



## Enjaby215

Would they repair cracking/flaking on the outside of a vintage bag? My mother has a red coated canvas bag from the 80s and there are cracks along the sides, toward the bottom. Unfortunately the cracks are pretty noticeable since the material underneath is white.  And it crumbles off leaving little red flakes on my clothes. The inside is leather and in perfect condition. 

*9. Can Gucci repair the inside of my canvas bag - it's flaking and the colour is comming off on everything in my bag.*

9. No. This is a common problem in GAL bags and some canvas and leather trimmed 1980s vintage travel bags Gucci can do nothing about this, best to line the bag with protective acid-free tissue paper or tale or scrub/brush as much flakey top stuff off as poss to prevent further damage.


----------



## doni

papertiger said:


> Boar
> 
> Pecari are also from the pig family (hence the little spots on the skin from the coarse hair) but are smaller and their skins usually made into gloves and smaller items that need to be very both very supple and hardwearing. Pecari skins are even more very expensive than boarskin.  Boar of course live in the wild in Tuscany.


Indeed, when I lived in Florence I loved going to the Sagre del Cinghiale


----------



## doni

Vintagegucciguy said:


> Here's one more... I'll post more occasionally. Hope you guys enjoy the photos


Wow  . Looking forward to seeing the rest of your collection!

Love the Leonardo print.


----------



## jenniferelaine

I’ve read this entire thread & have learned so much! Thank you @papertiger for sharing your knowledge with us! I’m 42 & my earliest memory of Gucci is of the Boston & other bags from the 1980s that inspired the current Ophidia collection. All my friend’s mothers had one! It’s been fascinating to go back even further to learn about Gucci’s history. My current bag is the Marmont camera bag & thought it very interesting that collection & the GGs came from the 70s. I also made my way through the entire series of Dynasty -the original & it’s on Amazon Prime video- & in one scene, Krystle was leaving Blake & she had everything she owned packed in a fabulous set of navy, mono Gucci luggage. I got so excited (watching it on my phone at work, at lunch), but I had no one to tell! LOL! Anyway, again, thank you so much for sharing your knowledge with us! My idea of history!


----------



## Marianasingsopera

papertiger said:


> Slightly later. You'll need to feed it, it's very dry.
> 
> It would have been aimed at guys. Typical Gucci, not particularly rare and certainly not exclusive but very classic and lovely to have.



Thank you!


----------



## Marianasingsopera

Does anyone know approximately what year this bag is from?


----------



## Aperture101013

So I was given the “ok” on the wallet below that it is a real Gucci (photos below - scroll)
Now I am just wondering if anyone would have an idea on the circa of this fine wallet
It has no serial number (Vintage?)
Thanks to all who reply
Julian


----------



## shoprat

Does anyone have info on this bag? Year? Name? Thanks


----------



## jbags07

Vintagegucciguy said:


> Here's one more... I'll post more occasionally. Hope you guys enjoy the photos


Your bags ate gorgeous   Would love to see more of your beautiful collection if you feel like posting more....how long have you been collecting!?


----------



## jbags07

I pulled out my vintage Gucci bag today...this was actually the first designer bag i ever purchased....31 years ago....i’ve always kept it stuffed with the original tissue it came with...but now the inside lining is sticky and peeling in a lot of places....i know there isn't anything to be done, but i am wondering...if i get a bag insert for it and keep it in all the time, would that be a good solution? I dont want the sticky peely stuff to get on my nice slg’s, but i wasn’t sure if  keeping an insert inside will cause the peeling to accelerate? Thank you so much for any thoughts of this!


----------



## papertiger

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4597598
> View attachment 4597599
> View attachment 4597600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pulled out my vintage Gucci bag today...this was actually the first designer bag i ever purchased....31 years ago....i’ve always kept it stuffed with the original tissue it came with...but now the inside lining is sticky and peeling in a lot of places....i know there isn't anything to be done, but i am wondering...if i get a bag insert for it and keep it in all the time, would that be a good solution? I dont want the sticky peely stuff to get on my nice slg’s, but i wasn’t sure if  keeping an insert inside will cause the peeling to accelerate? Thank you so much for any thoughts of this!



The insert will help. I have one in a TF era basket/bamboo handle bag.


----------



## jbags07

papertiger said:


> The insert will help. I have one in a TF era basket/bamboo handle bag.


Thank you @papertiger   I will look for one on etsy that can be made to fit this size/shape...


----------



## Vintagegucciguy

I’ve been collecting for 6 years


jbags07 said:


> Your bags ate gorgeous   Would love to see more of your beautiful collection if you feel like posting more....how long have you been collecting?


----------



## Jandm14

I purchased this bag at an estate sale. Could you please let me know approximately when it was made? Thank you!


----------



## Vintagegucciguy

Hello, That particular bag would have been made approximately 1978


----------



## Jandm14

Vintagegucciguy said:


> Hello, That particular bag would have been made approximately 1978


Thank you so much! I appreciate your assistance!


----------



## Vintagegucciguy

Jandm14 said:


> Thank you so much! I appreciate your assistance!


No problem


----------



## papertiger

Vintagegucciguy said:


> Hello, That particular bag would have been made approximately 1978





Jandm14 said:


> I purchased this bag at an estate sale. Could you please let me know approximately when it was made? Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4685504
> View attachment 4685506
> View attachment 4685507
> View attachment 4685508



I'd put it slightly earlier, prob mid '70s. I think 1970s is close enough as designs that sold well ran for several years anyway.


----------



## Vintagegucciguy

papertiger said:


> I'd put it slightly earlier, prob mid '70s. I think 1970s is close enough as designs that sold well ran for several years anyway.


Yes,  I believe you are correct. I think it was initially made a few years earlier. I have it in my 1978 catalog


----------



## Vintagegucciguy

Hope all is well during this tough times. I had a few extra minutes available so I decided to post a few bags from my collection.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Vintagegucciguy said:


> Hope all is well during this tough times. I had a few extra minutes available so I decided to post a few bags from my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4698564
> View attachment 4698565
> View attachment 4698568
> View attachment 4698571



Wow! Beautiful pieces.


----------



## snibor

Vintagegucciguy said:


> Hope all is well during this tough times. I had a few extra minutes available so I decided to post a few bags from my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4698564
> View attachment 4698565
> View attachment 4698568
> View attachment 4698571


So fabulous!!


----------



## papertiger

Vintagegucciguy said:


> Hope all is well during this tough times. I had a few extra minutes available so I decided to post a few bags from my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4698564
> View attachment 4698565
> View attachment 4698568
> View attachment 4698571



Exceptional


----------



## Fendilover5

Vintagegucciguy said:


> Hope all is well during this tough times. I had a few extra minutes available so I decided to post a few bags from my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4698564
> View attachment 4698565
> View attachment 4698568
> View attachment 4698571


Wow! Amazing collection! Especially love that bamboo handle with flower stitch. So beautiful!


----------



## jp23

Vintagegucciguy said:


> Hope all is well during this tough times. I had a few extra minutes available so I decided to post a few bags from my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4698564
> View attachment 4698565
> View attachment 4698568
> View attachment 4698571


IM SCREAMING I LOVE THIS SO MUCH!!!!


----------



## Kaylahangss

Curious if anyone can find information on this for me


----------



## Kaylahangss

@papertiger Do you know when this is from?


----------



## papertiger

Kaylahangss said:


> @papertiger Do you know when this is from?




Sig?


----------



## Citosgirl

Vintagegucciguy said:


> Hope all is well during this tough times. I had a few extra minutes available so I decided to post a few bags from my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4698564
> View attachment 4698565
> View attachment 4698568
> View attachment 4698571



 I'm drooling on my keyboard.  Your collection is so, so beautiful.


----------



## ConsciFashion

Hi to all the Gucci experts out there! I have a Gucci Aviatrix bag in red suede. Been contemplating whether to keep it or sell. Any thoughts? Should I keep or sell? It's in great condition.


----------



## bolsathemosta

I'm thinking about bidding on this vintage Gucci, but I want to know more about it. It's a charity donation bag with a COA and guaranteed authentic so it can be returned.
It's so unique and so far not too expensive. 
Anyone know the name or what time period its from?


----------



## topglamchic

Hello all, this is a Boston probably dated 2009. I have always been curious why is there a hook in one side and not the other?  Wouldn’t it make sense to have a hook on each side so one can purchase a strap?


Another question:
Has anyone seen or own an older Gucci tote with the red and green stripe down the middle?  A proper tote that would fit probably a slim laptop. I can’t describe it more but, it’s what got me hooked on gucci many years ago when I would always see this particular girl carrying it.


----------



## ConsciFashion

topglamchic said:


> Hello all, this is a Boston probably dated 2009. I have always been curious why is there a hook in one side and not the other?  Wouldn’t it make sense to have a hook on each side so one can purchase a strap?
> 
> 
> Another question:
> Has anyone seen or own an older Gucci tote with the red and green stripe down the middle?  A proper tote that would fit probably a slim laptop. I can’t describe it more but, it’s what got me hooked on gucci many years ago when I would always see this particular girl carrying it.


That's funny. I've got a similar Boston and it has hooks on both sides. In fact it's got a strap too which you can attach or remove. The structure is a bit different though (pls see the pics)


----------



## BooYah

ConsciFashion said:


> That's funny. I've got a similar Boston and it has hooks on both sides. In fact it's got a strap too which you can attach or remove. The structure is a bit different though (pls see the pics)



omg, is this a Dark Pink/brown GG monogram Boston??? I have the SAME bag!


----------



## BooYah

This is mine....


----------



## ConsciFashion

BooYah said:


> This is mine....


OMG!!!!!! Bag twinning is like the best kind of twinning that's out there. I feel so happy seeing yours. They look like really identical. Amazing how well these hold up right? Not a scratch.


----------



## BooYah

ConsciFashion said:


> OMG!!!!!! Bag twinning is like the best kind of twinning that's out there. I feel so happy seeing yours. They look like really identical. Amazing how well these hold up right? Not a scratch.



I was recently contemplating on selling it, but now that I see yours, I’ll probably reconsider 
Yayyyyy Gucci Twins!!!!


----------



## papertiger

bolsathemosta said:


> I'm thinking about bidding on this vintage Gucci, but I want to know more about it. It's a charity donation bag with a COA and guaranteed authentic so it can be returned.
> It's so unique and so far not too expensive.
> Anyone know the name or what time period its from?



TF for Gucci late '90s


----------



## papertiger

topglamchic said:


> Hello all, this is a Boston probably dated 2009. I have always been curious why is there a hook in one side and not the other?  Wouldn’t it make sense to have a hook on each side so one can purchase a strap?
> 
> 
> Another question:
> Has anyone seen or own an older Gucci tote with the red and green stripe down the middle?  A proper tote that would fit probably a slim laptop. I can’t describe it more but, it’s what got me hooked on gucci many years ago when I would always see this particular girl carrying it.



Spot on for the date!

It's not a mistake. The ring is a D-ring and on the med and large is not for a strap but to pull the zip straight while zipping (and occasionally dangle a charm from)


----------



## papertiger

ConsciFashion said:


> That's funny. I've got a similar Boston and it has hooks on both sides. In fact it's got a strap too which you can attach or remove. The structure is a bit different though (pls see the pics)



It's a smaller size


----------



## topglamchic

papertiger said:


> Spot on for the date!
> 
> It's not a mistake. The ring is a D-ring and on the med and large is not for a strap but to pull the zip straight while zipping (and occasionally dangle a charm from)



Wow, thank you!!!


----------



## topglamchic

BooYah said:


> This is mine....


Its amazing how beautiful yours is yet, how different.  What year?  PT has explained that the discrepancy is likely to do with the year.  Mine is a 2009.


----------



## bolsathemosta

papertiger said:


> TF for Gucci late '90s


Thank you!


----------



## bolsathemosta

papertiger said:


> TF for Gucci late '90s


Its dry and has some minor corner wear but I can fix that


----------



## bolsathemosta

Vintagegucciguy said:


> Hope all is well during this tough times. I had a few extra minutes available so I decided to post a few bags from my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4698564
> View attachment 4698565
> View attachment 4698568
> View attachment 4698571


What an amazing collection! Are you building a collrctors catalog for your collection? Maybe a coffee table book?


----------



## BooYah

topglamchic said:


> Its amazing how beautiful yours is yet, how different.  What year?  PT has explained that the discrepancy is likely to do with the year.  Mine is a 2009.



My Gucci Vintage Web Boston is from 2014 collection.


----------



## Vintagegucciguy

Hope all is well with everyone. Just stopping pass to post a few pics


----------



## Vintagegucciguy

bolsathemosta said:


> What an amazing collection! Are you building a collrctors catalog for your collection? Maybe a coffee table book?


Yes! Waiting for weather to fully break to get the shots I want. Half of my collection is articles of clothing so I want to incorporate those in it as well


----------



## Citosgirl

Vintagegucciguy said:


> Hope all is well with everyone. Just stopping pass to post a few pics


Those are stunning. Your collection is amazing.  How long have you been collecting?


----------



## Vintagegucciguy

Citosgirl said:


> Those are stunning. Your collection is amazing.  How long have you been collecting?


Thank you! For 8 yrs


----------



## snibor

Vintagegucciguy said:


> Hope all is well with everyone. Just stopping pass to post a few pics


I absolutely adore!


----------



## papertiger

Vintagegucciguy said:


> Hope all is well with everyone. Just stopping pass to post a few pics



So lovely to see in such great condition and one by one.


----------



## topglamchic

Vintagegucciguy said:


> Hope all is well with everyone. Just stopping pass to post a few pics



Vintagegucciguy, this collection is lovely, admirable, and aspirational.  I personally am inspired by true true collectors.  

I especially adore the tote (second picture). Any details about it?  I am looking for a similar tote.  It's a long story but as a child I admired a women who also carried a similar tote (with the same webbing).  I always had aspired to own a similar tote.  

Please continue to post when you can.


----------



## papertiger

topglamchic said:


> Vintagegucciguy, this collection is lovely, admirable, and aspirational.  I personally am inspired by true true collectors.
> 
> I especially adore the tote (second picture). Any details about it?  I am looking for a similar tote.  It's a long story but as a child I admired a women who also carried a similar tote (with the same webbing).  I always had aspired to own a similar tote.
> 
> Please continue to post when you can.



@Vintagegucciguy should start his own thread just for his vintage Gucci collection and just keep adding as he acquires.


----------



## snibor

papertiger said:


> @Vintagegucciguy should start his own thread just for his vintage Gucci collection and just keep adding as he acquires.


Yes! Yes!


----------



## bolsathemosta

Vintagegucciguy said:


> Yes! Waiting for weather to fully break to get the shots I want. Half of my collection is articles of clothing so I want to incorporate those in it as well


Oh I want to buy it already. I spent hours the other day looking at photos of old Gucci campaigns and fashion shows. Mostly I was entrenched in everything Tom Ford. Those ad campaigns from the 90's were scorching hot. I blame you and the pictures you posted for getting me started. 
Forgot I was supposed to be researching a TF vintage tote I just purchased and went down the Gucci rabbit hole. Now I'm looking for the movie about the family. 
Thanks Vintage guy for inspiring my new covid culture and entertainment binge!


----------



## bolsathemosta

papertiger said:


> @Vintagegucciguy should start his own thread just for his vintage Gucci collection and just keep adding as he acquires.



I second and third that!


----------



## bolsathemosta

So I got my vintage Tom ford tote today. It's a really big bag and has more scuff Mark's on it than it showed. Might be because they literally just thru it into a box 3 times bigger than the bag and taped it up. No padding, wrapping or anything. The inside is all sticky and peeling and of course it's not leather ( like it said in the listing ) its coated canvas I think?
I couldn't find a single comp for it so I'm not sure how to handle sprucing it up or what I might get for it and there are holes in the top of the handles where there might have been some sort of extra bling? 
Any advice on where to start or where to find more info on how not to screw this bag up would be oh soooooo appreciated.


----------



## papertiger

bolsathemosta said:


> So I got my vintage Tom ford tote today. It's a really big bag and has more scuff Mark's on it than it showed. Might be because they literally just thru it into a box 3 times bigger than the bag and taped it up. No padding, wrapping or anything. The inside is all sticky and peeling and of course it's not leather ( like it said in the listing ) its coated canvas I think?
> I couldn't find a single comp for it so I'm not sure how to handle sprucing it up or what I might get for it and there are holes in the top of the handles where there might have been some sort of extra bling?
> Any advice on where to start or where to find more info on how not to screw this bag up would be oh soooooo appreciated.



I'd send it back if any of those marks was not in the description.


----------



## bolsathemosta

papertiger said:


> I'd send it back if any of those marks was not in the description.


I was considering it but the fine print said they will only accept returns if the bag is found to be fake. Plus I got it for $246 with shipping. The scuffs are fixable ones. The lining is fixable too but I'd like to see a pic of another one so I can see if there is supposed to be more going on with the handles. 
I need to learn how to fix bags made like this as well. Most coated canvas bags don't really do it for me but learning how to fix and flip them could help me buy the bags that do...I want a Nancy Gonzalez purple crocodile satchel so bad...or a vintage Gucci backpack. 
Or maybe just a paid off Credit Card.


----------



## plastic-fish

So I was going through my closet and realized I’ve never shared this one of my favourites.  This grand lady is from the 50s or 60s (just a guess) and I imagine held court at a number of ladies’ lunches.  I especially love the croc inlaid wooden handle.  I know nothing about it other than I stand a bit straighter when I carry her, like a prim lady, haha...


----------



## bolsathemosta

plastic-fish said:


> So I was going through my closet and realized I’ve never shared this one of my favourites.  This grand lady is from the 50s or 60s (just a guess) and I imagine held court at a number of ladies’ lunches.  I especially love the croc inlaid wooden handle.  I know nothing about it other than I stand a bit straighter when I carry her, like a prim lady, haha...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4726088
> View attachment 4726089
> View attachment 4726090


Just gorgeous! I can see her holding court just like you described .


----------



## papertiger

plastic-fish said:


> So I was going through my closet and realized I’ve never shared this one of my favourites.  This grand lady is from the 50s or 60s (just a guess) and I imagine held court at a number of ladies’ lunches.  I especially love the croc inlaid wooden handle.  I know nothing about it other than I stand a bit straighter when I carry her, like a prim lady, haha...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4726088
> View attachment 4726089
> View attachment 4726090



Wow, that bag is the TOP!


----------



## topglamchic

plastic-fish said:


> So I was going through my closet and realized I’ve never shared this one of my favourites.  This grand lady is from the 50s or 60s (just a guess) and I imagine held court at a number of ladies’ lunches.  I especially love the croc inlaid wooden handle.  I know nothing about it other than I stand a bit straighter when I carry her, like a prim lady, haha...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4726088
> View attachment 4726089
> View attachment 4726090




Gorgeous!


----------



## BooYah

Just wanted to wish you all a very wonderful Happy Mother’s Day today


----------



## maxscloset

Hi does anyone know any information on this bag? I think it’s called the boat pochette but that’s all I’ve been able to find. I’m looking into getting one.


----------



## bolsathemosta

papertiger said:


> I'd send it back if any of those marks was not in the description.


It is actually leather. It was so dried out it had a small chip under the flap and under that was canvas so i just assumed. Turns out it's super rare ..
So much so I cannot find another like it anywhere. I have found others similar by TF for gucci but havent found this one anywhere. It's almost done I just need to finish cleaning g the sticky liner and decide if I'm going to re-coat it or not.


----------



## bolsathemosta

Now that it's all dry and I'm looking at it in bright light I think it needs another coat. Still not sure what to do about the scuff.


----------



## Gabri_1765

I got this vintage Gucci bag. I was immediately drawn to the design. But super curious if anyone could tell me more about it? Curious to know it’s history.


----------



## papertiger

Gabri_1765 said:


> I got this vintage Gucci bag. I was immediately drawn to the design. But super curious if anyone could tell me more about it? Curious to know it’s history.



Ir's From 1973

Not sure what else I can tell you. It needs some TLC


----------



## Gabri_1765

papertiger said:


> Ir's From 1973
> 
> Not sure what else I can tell you. It needs some TLC


Omg thank you so much! I was thinking 70s as well!


----------



## Vintagegucciguy

bolsathemosta said:


> I second and third that!


Sounds like a plan!


----------



## papertiger

plastic-fish said:


> So I was going through my closet and realized I’ve never shared this one of my favourites.  This grand lady is from the 50s or 60s (just a guess) and I imagine held court at a number of ladies’ lunches.  I especially love the croc inlaid wooden handle.  I know nothing about it other than I stand a bit straighter when I carry her, like a prim lady, haha...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4726088
> View attachment 4726089
> View attachment 4726090



Gorgeous. 1960s


----------



## prisfoong

Anybody has info about this bag? Tried googling but dont seem to see this model at all. It has a GAC tag to it however I am not sure if it is authentic. Have already posted on the authenticate gucci thread. Will be good if anyone here also help to identify this. Thanks!


----------



## ILP

prisfoong said:


> Anybody has info about this bag? Tried googling but dont seem to see this model at all. It has a GAC tag to it however I am not sure if it is authentic. Have already posted on the authenticate gucci thread. Will be good if anyone here also help to identify this. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4902949
> View attachment 4902950
> View attachment 4902951
> View attachment 4902952


I don’t know about that particular style but the Accessory Collection is from the early 80s.  I have one from this collection too.


----------



## papertiger

ILP said:


> I don’t know about that particular style but the Accessory Collection is from the early 80s.  I have one from this collection too.
> 
> View attachment 4903018



Yours is slightly later and a Summer range. Looks in great condition.


----------



## redsweater

I’ve read through all 90 pages of this thread and have learned so much! I just recently purchased my first ever designer bag, and I am very interested in learning the history behind it. Do you have any idea when this bag is from? Also, I have seen similar bags called a “Jackie Bardot” or just a “Bardot” - which name is accurate? Thanks for any insights you can provide.








Edited.


----------



## papertiger

This is not an authentication thread and therefore I can't comment on the actual bag only the style.

It's just called a Bardot. 

Sellers just add 'Jackie' to increase clicks and search function activity (Hence why you sometimes read 'Jackie, Bouvier, Bardot, Stirrup bg'.


----------



## redsweater

Thanks so much for your expertise @papertiger! Do you have any idea when this style bag came out? I wasn’t able to find anything through a google search. Apologies if this is not allowed on this thread!


----------



## papertiger

redsweater said:


> Thanks so much for your expertise @papertiger! Do you have any idea when this style bag came out? I wasn’t able to find anything through a google search. Apologies if this is not allowed on this thread!



Originally a 1960s bag it was named after one of Gucci's most famous clients Brigitte Bardot, reworked and tweaked to be reissued larger in 1979 and called the Stirrup (since BB was then considered old fashioned). In the '00s it was reissued again but without the 'Bardot' label (because of Briggitte Bardot's non-PC political murmurings at that time unlike other stars/icons that had a retro cache like Britt Ekland, Jackie Onassis and Debbie Harry/Blondie - even though DH was not a high profile client in her heyday). The Bardot was reissued as part of the Joy collection late '00s (very good and steady resale market for Joys). The stirrup was also reissued around 10 years ago (I think to commemorate Gucci's 90th Birthday(?)) and also came out as the soft stirrup soon after.


----------



## redsweater

@papertiger Wow!! Thank you so much for the information. I really appreciate it


----------



## BowieFan1971

Read early in the thread about Made in Mexico Desde 1966 bags. Want to be sure I know what I am buying and that I am paying the right price for a bag. Are they worth less? If so, is it because they are not made as well?  Are they kind of a collectors item because they are made as well but just not made in Italy (like French Co LV bags)?
I am not a snob about provenance and like unique. Also, does the “1966” reference mean it was made in 1966? If not, what does it mean? When would it have been made?

Thanks for the info!


----------



## papertiger

BowieFan1971 said:


> Read early in the thread about Made in Mexico Desde 1966 bags. Want to be sure I know what I am buying and that I am paying the right price for a bag. Are they worth less? If so, is it because they are not made as well?  Are they kind of a collectors item because they are made as well but just not made in Italy (like French Co LV bags)?
> I am not a snob about provenance and like unique. Also, does the “1966” reference mean it was made in 1966? If not, what does it mean? When would it have been made?
> 
> Thanks for the info!



Made during the 80s I believe, and not considered legally or morally as Gucci. Don't buy as Gucci


----------



## BowieFan1971

papertiger said:


> Made during the 80s I believe, and not considered legally or morally as Gucci. Don't buy as Gucci



Thanks!


----------



## BowieFan1971

papertiger said:


> Made during the 80s I believe, and not considered legally or morally as Gucci. Don't buy as Gucci


Got this one instead...made in Italy.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Question-when approximately did Gucci come out with the Abbey hobo? Is it considered iconic, like the Sukey? Thanks!


----------



## BowieFan1971

BowieFan1971 said:


> Question-when approximately did Gucci come out with the Abbey hobo? Is it considered iconic, like the Sukey? Thanks!



With digging, I came up with spring 2007, named after model Abbey Lee Kershaw. Please correct me if I’m wrong!


----------



## papertiger

BowieFan1971 said:


> With digging, I came up with spring 2007, named after model Abbey Lee Kershaw. Please correct me if I’m wrong!



I don't think it was named after her. Almost every bag that came out in the Commercial lines (what Gucci used to call trans-seasonal, sig-print, non-catwalk fashion show bags) had cute female names like the Sukey. Some bags had obvious aspirational names later like the Rania (named after the Queen of Jordan) or Charlotte after Gucci muse Charlotte Casiraghi.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Is 2007 about right?


----------



## Mary B.

Does Jackie O Gucci considered vintage?


----------



## bisbeepurse

Hello! Does anyone know what year this purse is from and what the style is called?

Thanks!


----------



## papertiger

bisbeepurse said:


> Hello! Does anyone know what year this purse is from and what the style is called?
> 
> Thanks!
> View attachment 4978233
> 
> View attachment 4978234
> 
> View attachment 4978236
> 
> 
> View attachment 4978232



So far I'm thinking late-1960s/70s hobo. 

The '69' GG sig-print was created in 1966 by Paolo Gucci, a combination of the diamond print which you can see on the red jacquard lining and an interlocking GG (the founder's initials, Guccio Gucci). 

In the late 1960s and '70s the print was mostly used on luggage but coordinating hand and shoulder bags were sold alongside the ranges. We mostly associate the GG print with the GAC range (from 1979, a more commercial range of accessories, fragrance and gifts often sold outside of Gucci's main stores at airports) but this is most definitely earlier and a rarer piece.  

The base is very Jackie-esque (1961) and this example would have been cut from a similar pattern, but this one wouldn't have had a name. 

Do you have a better pic of the zipper pull?


----------



## tdub

This thread had helped to provide me with some information on several exotic vintage Gucci bags in my family around 2 years ago.

Unfortunately, our family home burned down and I am going through the process of identifying all the bags we had stored there...I know...I should have been more organized here, but it is what it is. I am not having success identifying one of the purses we had in the home. The majority of the exotics have turned out to be Gucci’s, one Hermès, but I have seen a few lower end Mapp & Webbs, Charles Jourdan and Beltrami’s.  

These were my grandmothers, and unfortunately my mom, who was more familiar with the purses, passed in the fire. Posting the very vintage pics I have in the event anyone recognizes it here.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## GigioMilano

Hi. Does any know the years of this vintage boston bag? I cant seem to find the same on internet. Thanks.


----------



## timelesscat

Hi everyone. Nice to meet all the Gucci lovers here.  I am in love with the Gucci GG pattern recently especially the navy and white ones. I have got a Gucci Navy Crossbody Bag in Japan and has it authenticated already. just curious about its past. Does anyone know which year was it from? And when did Gucci introduce the navy GG? Million thanks


----------



## Louis&Lashes

Hi! I was wondering if anyone had more information about this bag? I have only found one other picture of a bag in this style. Wondering how old it is and maybe what style (for research purposes - id LOVE to know more about it!)


----------



## americandreaming

Hi, does anyone have any information as to my grandmother's bag pictured below?  

Name, year, materials used, rehab advice etc.

The tan trim didn't respond to a dab of Renapur so I assume it was painted rather than dyed through and would have to be repainted.

Many thanks


----------



## americandreaming

americandreaming said:


> Hi, does anyone have any information as to my grandmother's bag pictured below?
> 
> Name, year, materials used, rehab advice etc.
> 
> The tan trim didn't respond to a dab of Renapur so I assume it was painted rather than dyed through and would have to be repainted.
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> View attachment 5037096
> 
> View attachment 5037097
> 
> View attachment 5037099



I tried to google it and I believe it is the Gucci Vintage GG Micro Drawstring Bucket Bag or at least a similar name.  Can't really find any information re materials.  I'm assuming monogram canvas, painted tan synthetic/leather trim/strap and a synthetic lining.


----------



## papertiger

tdub said:


> This thread had helped to provide me with some information on several exotic vintage Gucci bags in my family around 2 years ago.
> 
> Unfortunately, our family home burned down and I am going through the process of identifying all the bags we had stored there...I know...I should have been more organized here, but it is what it is. I am not having success identifying one of the purses we had in the home. The majority of the exotics have turned out to be Gucci’s, one Hermès, but I have seen a few lower end Mapp & Webbs, Charles Jourdan and Beltrami’s.
> 
> These were my grandmothers, and unfortunately my mom, who was more familiar with the purses, passed in the fire. Posting the very vintage pics I have in the event anyone recognizes it here.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4984750
> View attachment 4984749



OMG what a sad story. 

Sorry I cannot help you on the bag's name, I wish I could


----------



## Loriad

tdub said:


> This thread had helped to provide me with some information on several exotic vintage Gucci bags in my family around 2 years ago.
> 
> Unfortunately, our family home burned down and I am going through the process of identifying all the bags we had stored there...I know...I should have been more organized here, but it is what it is. I am not having success identifying one of the purses we had in the home. The majority of the exotics have turned out to be Gucci’s, one Hermès, but I have seen a few lower end Mapp & Webbs, Charles Jourdan and Beltrami’s.
> 
> These were my grandmothers, and unfortunately my mom, who was more familiar with the purses, passed in the fire. Posting the very vintage pics I have in the event anyone recognizes it here.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4984750
> View attachment 4984749


So sorry for your loss. Heartbreaking. We also had a fire in 2003, but thankfully no loss of loved ones. I can't imagine. Sending prayers.


----------



## sabellina

Hello Gucci Vintage Experts, I found this Gucci Bag and the seller does not know anything about it. Does anyone of you which style it is or when it has been made? I did screenshots, these are not my pictures. Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## papertiger

For @topglamchic and @Vintagegucciguy

1970 brown suede G-print bag. The 2 separate pouches are completely separate.


----------



## Vintagegucciguy

papertiger said:


> For @topglamchic and @Vintagegucciguy
> 
> 1970 brown suede G-print bag. The 2 separate pouches are completely separate.


Beautiful!


----------



## snibor

We don’t authenticate.   There is a vintage thread for questions (but not authentication). https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/gucci-vintage-information-thread.660420/


----------



## sanjasanjiva

Hi all,
Does anyone know anything about this bag?
Thanks


----------



## papertiger

sanjasanjiva said:


> Hi all,
> Does anyone know anything about this bag?
> Thanks



I think your guess is right,  '70s feels about right


----------



## papertiger

GigioMilano said:


> Hi. Does any know the years of this vintage boston bag? I cant seem to find the same on internet. Thanks.



1970s Boston (luggage)


----------



## papertiger

timelesscat said:


> Hi everyone. Nice to meet all the Gucci lovers here.  I am in love with the Gucci GG pattern recently especially the navy and white ones. I have got a Gucci Navy Crossbody Bag in Japan and has it authenticated already. just curious about its past. Does anyone know which year was it from? And when did Gucci introduce the navy GG? Million thanks



late 1960s 

Navy was usually reserved for SS 

GG-print from the mid-1960s, first introduced on RTW 1969 as a gimmick but then took off IRL in the 1970s


----------



## papertiger

Louis&Lashes said:


> Hi! I was wondering if anyone had more information about this bag? I have only found one other picture of a bag in this style. Wondering how old it is and maybe what style (for research purposes - id LOVE to know more about it!)



This bag has been issues many times. I'd have to see the tag from the front.


----------



## papertiger

americandreaming said:


> Hi, does anyone have any information as to my grandmother's bag pictured below?
> 
> Name, year, materials used, rehab advice etc.
> 
> The tan trim didn't respond to a dab of Renapur so I assume it was painted rather than dyed through and would have to be repainted.
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> View attachment 5037096
> 
> View attachment 5037097
> 
> View attachment 5037099



late '80s or very early '90s.

Not sure what to suggest for refurb. The finish has been rubbed off.


----------



## riskyboots

Anyone know anything about this bag that I just purchased? It looks similar to the vintage bamboo top handles but I can’t seem to find another version with this chain.


----------



## papertiger

riskyboots said:


> Anyone know anything about this bag that I just purchased? It looks similar to the vintage bamboo top handles but I can’t seem to find another version with this chain.



Stunning bag in fantastic condition. 

Prob late-1950s or 1960s - classic times

It is a modified version and shape of the original bamboo top-handle 

Brev n is the model and other digit is the artisan's personal number (so that if it ever needs repairing or spa it goes back to him/her)


----------



## gloriaj0

I just acquired this vintage Gucci.  I am thinking it is probably from the 50's or 60's.  Does anyone know if it has a name or how old you think it is?  It is just in amazing condition. I looked around for stirrup designs but cannot find anything like it. There are just a couple of small marks.  The corners and edges are in perfect condition. Even the suede lining is in great condition.  The tiniest bit of lint but otherwise pristine.

The bag does need to be shaped.  Any ideas how to do that?  Any ideas where I might get this authenicated and a suggested value?  Thanks so much.


----------



## papertiger

gloriaj0 said:


> I just acquired this vintage Gucci.  I am thinking it is probably from the 50's or 60's.  Does anyone know if it has a name or how old you think it is?  It is just in amazing condition. I looked around for stirrup designs but cannot find anything like it. There are just a couple of small marks.  The corners and edges are in perfect condition. Even the suede lining is in great condition.  The tiniest bit of lint but otherwise pristine.
> 
> The bag does need to be shaped.  Any ideas how to do that?  Any ideas where I might get this authenicated and a suggested value?  Thanks so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5262758
> View attachment 5262759
> View attachment 5262760
> View attachment 5262761



 IMO, late 1960s, early '70s


----------



## Lovie Howell

Hi,  I’m new to the site, and I’m still learning how to work everything. I came to The site because several years ago my mom gave me a Gucci purse. I have never used it and it has sat in my closet. Every one that sees it tells me that it’s probably not real And I wouldn’t know. Please don’t laugh but I’m not a person that uses high end merchandise. I have 3 pictures, I want to say it could be from the early 90’s. If anyone knows anything about it or maybe how much is worth, I would love to know. 
thanks
Lovie


----------



## Veroyoga

Lovie Howell said:


> Hi,  I’m new to the site, and I’m still learning how to work everything. I came to The site because several years ago my mom gave me a Gucci purse. I have never used it and it has sat in my closet. Every one that sees it tells me that it’s probably not real And I wouldn’t know. Please don’t laugh but I’m not a person that uses high end merchandise. I have 3 pictures, I want to say it could be from the early 90’s. If anyone knows anything about it or maybe how much is worth, I would love to know.
> thanks
> Lovie


Is there a leather label inside that you can flip up to see a serial number under? That would help, even if it does not guarantee authenticity.


----------



## Lovie Howell

iadmireyoo said:


> thanks f





Veroyoga said:


> Is there a leather label inside that you can flip up to see a serial number under? That would help, even if it does not guarantee authenticity.


no,there isn’t. When I googled it, it said that before the 90s they didn’t put the label or identifying numbers in all of them. That was why I was wondering if it is real. From what the site says the purse has everything that it should. The way it’s made, the zipper pulls, and the logo on the front.


----------



## papertiger

Lovie Howell said:


> no,there isn’t. When I googled it,* it said that before the 90s they didn’t put the label or identifying numbers in all of them. *That was why I was wondering if it is real. From what the site says the purse has everything that it should. The way it’s made, the zipper pulls, and the logo on the front.



That's not true. 

But anyway, *we don't do authenticity requests on this thread. *


----------



## Lovie Howell

papertiger said:


> That's not true.
> 
> But anyway, *we don't do authenticity requests on this thread. *


Oh well, excuse me. I went in the @authenticity” thread and it was closed. I didn’t want or expect anyone to give me a stamp of authenticity. All I wondered is if anyone recognized it or thought it might be a fake. But thank you so much for your advice. Have a Happy New Year
Lovie


----------



## snibor

Lovie Howell said:


> Oh well, excuse me. I went in the @authenticity” thread and it was closed. I didn’t want or expect anyone to give me a stamp of authenticity. All I wondered is if anyone recognized it or thought it might be a fake. But thank you so much for your advice. Have a Happy New Year
> Lovie


As mentioned, as per forum rules, we aren’t able to authenticate or tell you if it’s fake.  You may wish to hire a paid authenticator to help. Good luck to you.


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

I understand where to find the model number and serial number, but is there any way to date older bags?

I think this BTH is from the 90s but would like to know from you Gucci folks. Also, for those of you that have a bag like this, what do you think about it? I looks heavy. I'm sure this is calf, right? Certainly not lamb which would lighten it up. I cannot tell if it holds a lot or if the extra, what to call the extensions on the front and bag--I don't know, pockets on the front and back are deceiving. 

Thanks for the chat! I am so interested to learn more!


----------



## doni

The best way to date vintage Gucci bags is to ask @papertiger 

There is a thread on identifying Gucci vintage.


----------



## papertiger

MidlifeFashionPrincess said:


> I understand where to find the model number and serial number, but is there any way to date older bags?
> 
> I think this BTH is from the 90s but would like to know from you Gucci folks. Also, for those of you that have a bag like this, what do you think about it? I looks heavy. I'm sure this is calf, right? Certainly not lamb which would lighten it up. I cannot tell if it holds a lot or if the extra, what to call the extensions on the front and bag--I don't know, pockets on the front and back are deceiving.
> 
> Thanks for the chat! I am so interested to learn more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5290497



This New Bamboo Top-handle is from SS12 I believe.

The colour of it was called whatever the Italian is for "Military Green" and the bamboo is left 'natural' light.
The contrast stitches are hand-sewn in blanket stitch along the edging.

This variation is made from a naturally waxy leather, one of Gucci's traditional heritage leathers (it has a name beginning with 'L' and ends in 'o', again in Italian).

They came in Med (27cm) and Large (36cm) and the weight will depend on which size. I have 3: 1 Med and 2 Large. One of my large is thick boar-skin (another heritage G leather) and has a double strap, and it's the leather weight and strap that makes it heavier.  My others are med weight for their respective sizes IMO. You can leave the mirror (should be inside) and the removable tassel to make it lighter in need be.


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

papertiger said:


> This New Bamboo Top-handle is from SS12 I believe.



Wow, papertiger, thank you! 

I just paid for it and cannot wait to receive it! I've never seen on IRL.  It appears to be a large and there was no mention of the mirror--I do hope it is there.

Contrast stitching isn't really my thing, but since it is not white white, I'm okay with it.

It will be interesting to read up on Gucci's heritage leather, thank you. The original strap will be too short for my taste, so I might replace it or hand carry.

A year ago, I just missed out on a small size, in gold, without tassels. It was beautiful and the price was amazing, but while I was in negotiations, the seller sold it in the shop. This color is nice. I didn't want black, brown, or pink.

Thanks again!


----------



## papertiger

MidlifeFashionPrincess said:


> Wow, papertiger, thank you!
> 
> I just paid for it and cannot wait to receive it! I've never seen on IRL.  It appears to be a large and there was no mention of the mirror--I do hope it is there.
> 
> Contrast stitching isn't really my thing, but since it is not white white, I'm okay with it.
> 
> It will be interesting to read up on Gucci's heritage leather, thank you. The original strap will be too short for my taste, so I might replace it or hand carry.
> 
> A year ago, I just missed out on a small size, in gold, without tassels. It was beautiful and the price was amazing, but while I was in negotiations, the seller sold it in the shop. This color is nice. I didn't want black, brown, or pink.
> 
> Thanks again!



Congratulations!

From the proportions of handle re body I think you could be right, it may well be the Large size.

The hand stitching makes it more sporty. I have contrasting stitching on my Aviatrix which I had to get used to, but I love it now, especially knowing it was all done by hand.

I keep my mirrors (I had them personalised with my name) but hardly ever carry them, they are really heavy.

Let us know how you get on with the strap, I find them OK. The original 1947 and 1966 versions never had a strap, and it's no loss as the bamboo handle feels really comfortable in the hand, like holding someones hand in yours.


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

I've been digging around trying to find information on Gucci leathers. Do you have a resource you could recommend?

Yes, I think I'll get over the contrast stitching pretty quickly.   

I am starting to wonder if I might be a Gucci gal after all. Could my love affair with Louis be over? Let's see.


----------



## vintageh4

Hi all. Went looking for more info on vintage Gucci made in England but couldn't find much. Does anyone know what years/era Gucci was made in England? Why they started and why they stopped? I've seen very few out there but know that there was a brief time when they produced there. TIA!


----------



## papertiger

vintageh4 said:


> Hi all. Went looking for more info on vintage Gucci made in England but couldn't find much. Does anyone know what years/era Gucci was made in England? Why they started and why they stopped? I've seen very few out there but know that there was a brief time when they produced there. TIA!



They were never made in England


----------



## fatcat2523

Helping my mom tidying her closet…came across this Tom Ford Gucci Era Limited Edition Jeweled Dragon shoulder bag (Velvet and Alligator) from 2004. The quality nowadays can’t come close to those days. The price could now even buy a wallet now lol.


----------



## AspenNYC

vintageh4 said:


> Hi all. Went looking for more info on vintage Gucci made in England but couldn't find much. Does anyone know what years/era Gucci was made in England? Why they started and why they stopped? I've seen very few out there but know that there was a brief time when they produced there. TIA!


I think it was from the era where they had a license deal when they tried to make Gucci more widely available kinda like how Coach ended up inside department stores this cheapening the brand. I have seen SLGs that said made in England for Gucci but always questioned it’s authenticity. After some research that’s what I found out but I wouldn’t buy it. It doesn’t sit well with me even if it is authentic.


----------



## papertiger

fatcat2523 said:


> Helping my mom tidying her closet…came across this Tom Ford Gucci Era Limited Edition Jeweled Dragon shoulder bag (Velvet and Alligator) from 2004. The quality nowadays can’t come close to those days. The price could now even buy a wallet now lol.



Truly these were a work of art. 

I remember passing by the Gucci store in Cannes (S. France) Dec 2004, and just marvelling the extravagant beauty of all the variations of the Dragon bags.


----------



## papertiger

AspenNYC said:


> I think it was from the era where they had a license deal when they tried to make Gucci more widely available kinda like how Coach ended up inside department stores this cheapening the brand. I have seen SLGs that said made in England for Gucci but always questioned it’s authenticity. After some research that’s what I found out but I wouldn’t buy it. It doesn’t sit well with me even if it is authentic.




*Gucci was never produced in England. *Please don't speculate.

Gucci (the company) had no licensing deals for leather goods with anyone outside the Gucci family. The entire operation was finally sold (in stages) to Investcorp by 1993.

Bags created as part of Gucci Accessories Collection that were made after Aldo Gucci started a separate division in 1979, a Gucci company whose strategy was to sell GAC bags, accessories, perfume and other lifestyle products through third parties and at concessions including airpot duty free stores and dept stores. Gucci even have a transport and communication company that was set up in the 1970s and still is part of the company today.

Sunglasses, watches and a few other products were made under licence until a few years ago but never bags.


----------



## fatcat2523

papertiger said:


> Truly these were a work of art.
> 
> I remember passing by the Gucci store in Cannes (S. France) Dec 2004, and just marvelling the extravagant beauty of all the variations of the Dragon bags.


Although Alessandro’s works are nice but still love Tom Ford’s edginess and sexiness of Gucci


----------



## angelheenim

Hi, there could you help me date this? What could be the specific name?

Any recommendations where I can have this authenticated?


----------



## papertiger

angelheenim said:


> Hi, there could you help me date this? What could be the specific name?
> 
> Any recommendations where I can have this authenticated?
> 
> View attachment 5316748
> 
> 
> View attachment 5316749
> 
> 
> View attachment 5316750
> 
> 
> View attachment 5316751
> 
> 
> View attachment 5316753



One of Gucci's classics that was one of their top selling classics, and for a while. 

Either late '50s or early '60s 

No name beyond Bamboo Handle.


----------



## yescoffee

Hello! Can anyone assist with dating this bag? TIA.


----------



## SMD14

Hi! I was wondering if someone could help ID this bag, please. The seller states that it's Tom Ford era Gucci, but hasn't provided a model nam


----------



## SMD14

yescoffee said:


> Hello! Can anyone assist with dating this bag? TIA.


This looks like a Gucci Bamboo (47), I can't tell you the year, I only know as it's been re-released https://www.gucci.com/uk/en_gb/st/capsule/gucci-bamboo-1947


----------



## papertiger

yescoffee said:


> Hello! Can anyone assist with dating this bag? TIA.



Late '60s- very early '70s


----------



## papertiger

SMD14 said:


> Hi! I was wondering if someone could help ID this bag, please. The seller states that it's Tom Ford era Gucci, but hasn't provided a model nam



There were several variations of the Bamboo basket released in the late 1990s (originally they were 1950s archive). I have a 1990s from my mother. This doesn't mean to say the one you posted is/isn't Gucci.


----------



## ClearanceTabasco

Hi there! I would like to learn more about the Gucci Bamboo mini backpack. I'm fairly new to Gucci/vintage Gucci. I bought a pre-loved mini suede backpack with the Gucci Bamboo Handle, pictured below, and want to know more about its history. 


Based on some info I could find online, it was released in the 90's during the Tom Ford era? I've read elsewhere (might've been the _House of Gucci_ book) that it was initially released some time in the 60's and that Tom Ford didn't design the mini backpack, but possibly modified it and re-released it. Most of the preloved sites don't state how old the backpacks are, so it's hard to tell when they're all from. I came across a backpack on Farfetch that says it's from the 60's, but it doesn't look much different than the 90's ones on their website. The only difference I could see was a difference in interior colors. I'm curious to know the difference between the 60's and the 90's backpacks. And if mine is from the 90's or the 60's, or neither. I'm hoping an authentication service will tell me once my bag arrives later this week.


----------



## papertiger

ClearanceTabasco said:


> Hi there! I would like to learn more about the Gucci Bamboo mini backpack. I'm fairly new to Gucci/vintage Gucci. I bought a pre-loved mini suede backpack with the Gucci Bamboo Handle, pictured below, and want to know more about its history.
> View attachment 5333692
> 
> Based on some info I could find online, it was released in the 90's during the Tom Ford era? I've read elsewhere (might've been the _House of Gucci_ book) that it was initially released some time in the 60's and that Tom Ford didn't design the mini backpack, but possibly modified it and re-released it. Most of the preloved sites don't state how old the backpacks are, so it's hard to tell when they're all from. I came across a backpack on Farfetch that says it's from the 60's, but it doesn't look much different than the 90's ones on their website. The only difference I could see was a difference in interior colors. I'm curious to know the difference between the 60's and the 90's backpacks. And if mine is from the 90's or the 60's, or neither. I'm hoping an authentication service will tell me once my bag arrives later this week.



Sellers are sadly not experts 

They're all from the '90s designed (a modified 1947 BTH) in the early part of the decade by TF even before he became CD.


----------



## ClearanceTabasco

papertiger said:


> Sellers are sadly not experts
> 
> They're all from the '90s designed (a modified 1947 BTH) in the early part of the decade by TF even before he became CD.



I guess even Farfetch makes mistakes. Thanks! I would like to think it's from 1994 (my birth year haha) since the 1994 ad campaign featured the mini backpacks and the Gucci Vault mentions a white one from 1994. 

1994 Ad


----------



## papertiger

ClearanceTabasco said:


> I guess even Farfetch makes mistakes. Thanks! I would like to think it's from 1994 (my birth year haha) since the 1994 ad campaign featured the mini backpacks and the Gucci Vault mentions a white one from 1994.
> 
> 1994 Ad
> View attachment 5339004



Love that advert!

FYI, FF is 'just' a digital platform for third party professional sellers, the third party seller would have created the listing including all info - and in that case incorrectly. 

'Experts' in preloved are rare. I saw there is similar misinformation on a Hermes special edition scarf on First Dibbs (stating it's 'rare' and Special Ed when it's not). 

What makes it particularly annoying, is that everybody just shrugs it off as harmless, whereas, what really happens is that people trust those digital platforms and spread the misinformation with their own newer listing and creating what is really a false history. 

Always good to double check, and those backpacks are so fabulous (Gucci should reissue).


----------



## tomcg

Hello all,

First and foremost, I just want to say how much I love this thread! So many beautiful things, and such invaluable knowledge.

Secondly, and the reason why im writing this, is that I need your help. I recently purchased this clutch on an online auction and it was listed as a 60s/ 70s vintage embossed or possibly reptile clutch bag with diamanté clasp.

Having just received the bag, I'm blown away by the quality. The skin is super supple and shiny, which makes me believe that it might actually be croc? The interior is lined in soft lambskin and the Gucci stamp is embossed on a croc tag on the inside. The black trim I believe might be enamel or formica?

The diamanté's are so shiny and catch the light beautifully (which makes me think they could possibly be crystal?)

I've read on previous posts that Gucci used to make their hardware from precious metals, semi precious stones, around this era?

Im holding my breath that this might be a real find?

Any help and information given would be really appreciated.

Many thanks


----------



## papertiger

tomcg said:


> Hello all,
> 
> First and foremost, I just want to say how much I love this thread! So many beautiful things, and such invaluable knowledge.
> 
> Secondly, and the reason why im writing this, is that I need your help. I recently purchased this clutch on an online auction and it was listed as a 60s/ 70s vintage embossed or possibly reptile clutch bag with diamanté clasp.
> 
> Having just received the bag, I'm blown away by the quality. The skin is super supple and shiny, which makes me believe that it might actually be croc? The interior is lined in soft lambskin and the Gucci stamp is embossed on a croc tag on the inside. The black trim I believe might be enamel or formica?
> 
> The diamanté's are so shiny and catch the light beautifully (which makes me think they could possibly be crystal?)
> 
> I've read on previous posts that Gucci used to make their hardware from precious metals, semi precious stones, around this era?
> 
> Im holding my breath that this might be a real find?
> 
> Any help and information given would be really appreciated.
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5353676
> View attachment 5353677
> View attachment 5353680
> View attachment 5353681
> View attachment 5353682



  Real crocodile from the late 1960s


----------



## LittleMissMuffinhead

Hi everyone,

I recently inherited this beautiful old Gucci bag, which is vintage and in not great shape. Two questions for this amazing forum:

1. Anyone have info about this bag (time period, etc?). It has this great 1970s-ish metal logo as the top clasp, and a hinged frame. Has anyone ever even *seen* a similar Gucci bag?

2.The bag is not in great shape, to put it mildly. The main issue is the leather strap, which is ripping in some places and making me worried about its stability. Do I have a cobbler add a leather patch over those areas? Make a new strap? I don’t want to go to Gucci and spend a fortune, I just want to get it useable again.

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## papertiger

LittleMissMuffinhead said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I recently inherited this beautiful old Gucci bag, which is vintage and in not great shape. Two questions for this amazing forum:
> 
> 1. Anyone have info about this bag (time period, etc?). It has this great 1970s-ish metal logo as the top clasp, and a hinged frame. Has anyone ever even *seen* a similar Gucci bag?
> 
> 2.The bag is not in great shape, to put it mildly. The main issue is the leather strap, which is ripping in some places and making me worried about its stability. Do I have a cobbler add a leather patch over those areas? Make a new strap? I don’t want to go to Gucci and spend a fortune, I just want to get it useable again.
> 
> Thanks so much for your help!
> 
> View attachment 5426351
> 
> 
> View attachment 5426352
> 
> 
> View attachment 5426353
> 
> 
> View attachment 5426354
> 
> 
> View attachment 5426355
> 
> 
> View attachment 5426356
> 
> 
> View attachment 5426357
> 
> 
> View attachment 5426358



1960s.

You won't be able to repair it really because it's too far gone. 

Just enjoy.


----------



## eccoxbag

Did these come out in Spring 2007? I know guccissima didn’t come out until 2006 and I think I’ve spotted the bag by 2008. Idk why exactly, but I’d love to know.


----------



## papertiger

eccoxbag said:


> Did these come out in Spring 2007? I know guccissima didn’t come out until 2006 and I think I’ve spotted the bag by 2008. Idk why exactly, but I’d love to know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5670256



I certainly remember Guccissima D ring and Guccissia Boston bags by 2008 (both not on the runway)

This is from AW07 Campaign, so quite a public statement


----------



## eccoxbag

papertiger said:


> I certainly remember Guccissima D ring and Guccissia Boston bags by 2008 (both not on the runway)
> 
> This is from AW07 Campaign, so quite a public statement
> 
> View attachment 5670266


Thanks! They are arriving tomorrow and I’m so excited. I think they look very contemporary, compared to many others from that era.


----------

